# ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ؟



## محمد سعد رشاد (24 مايو 2004)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

استفسر و ان شاء الله ستجد الاجابة ............... 

أطيب المني و ارق التحيات


----------



## م المصري (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن االرحيم 
النظرية التي نعرفها جميعا و هي عندما تقل مساحة الثقب تزيد سرعة المائع (سائل او غاز) 
المار من خلاله و لكن النظريه تنقلب عكسيا عندما تصل سرعة الغازات الي سرعه اعلي من سرعة الصوت فتصبح كلما زادت مساحة الثقب زادت سرعة الغازات الماره من خلاله و للعلم يا سيدي الصاروخ يحتوي علي nozzle و diffuser في نفس الوقت و القطاع الفاصل بينهما يسمي القطاع الحرج لأنه يفصل بين غازات اقل من سرعة الصوت و غازات اعلي من سرعة الصوت 
و شكرا علي سؤالك الجميل 




> سؤال من محمد سعد رشاد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي سؤال بسيط إن شاء الله
> لماذا يتم تركيب Diffuser في مؤخرة الصاروخ مع إن المنطقي هو تركيب Nozzle حيث أن المطلوب هو زيادة سرعة الغازات المنطلقة وليس ضغطها على ما أظن
> ولكم كل تحياتي


 


> جاسر يجيب :
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,,
> 
> ...


----------



## م المصري (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

استفسر و ان شاء الله ستجد الاجابة ............... 

أطيب المني و ارق التحيات

 
​


----------



## tasnym (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اقصى مدى للصواريخ المصريه


----------



## م المصري (29 أكتوبر 2006)

يا أخي الفاضل سؤالك عاطفي و ليس حقيقي بمعني انه سؤال تريد به ان تطمئن علي جيش بلادك و انا لا استطيع الاجابه علي هذا السؤال لسببين الاول انه سؤال لا يعرفه الا العسكريون و العاملون لدي وزارة الدفاع و انا لست من هذه الفئة , ثانيا لو كنت اعرف ما اجبتك اطلاقا لكونها حتما ستكون اسرار عسكرية , لكن بصفه عامه يا صديقي الصواريخ انواع , صواريخ موجهه ضد الطائرات و اخري ضد الصواريخ و اخري ضد الدبابات و اخري ضد السفن الحربية و لكل فئة من هذه الصواريخ مداياتها المناسبه للهدف الذي يهددك بمعني انك اذا كنت تمتلك صاروخ مضاد للطائرات مداه 20 كم فلا تفرح لأنه يوجد طائرات يمكن ان تحلق اعلي من ذلك اما لو كان هذا الصاروخ ضد السفن فهو كافي لتأمين مياه بلادك حتي عمق 20 كم و السفن التي تكون ابعد من هذه المسافة غالبا ما تكون ليست ذات تأثير ,, و شكرا علي السؤال واطمئن علي بلادك لأنها ذات جيش من اقوي جيوش المنطقة


----------



## فتى حايل (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع الجميل 
اخوي انا ودي اعرف طريقة تحضير وقود الصواريخ وكيف يتم اطلاقه اذا ماعندك مانع 
وسؤال ثاني لو سمحت كم يجب ان يكون عرض الصاروخ نسبة الى طولة وهل يلزم ان يكون له الريش الصغيرة في اسفل الصاروخ وماهي افضل مادة تصنع منها انبوبة الصاروخ وشكرا لك اخي


----------



## م المصري (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الصديق فتي حايل 
تنقسم الصواريخ من حيث الوقود الي انواع , فهناك الصواريخ التي تستخدم الوقود الصلب , و والوقود الصلب هو عبارة عن مخلوط متجانس صلب من المادة المؤكسده و الماده القابله للأحتراق و يكون شكل هذا الوقود علي شكل أعواد تشبه في شكلها السيجاره , و تتميز الصواريخ التي تعمل بالوقود الصلب بقوة دفع عالية جدا , لكن المشكله تكمن في ان زمن احتراق الوقود الصلب صغير جدا مما يستلزم اطالة عود الوقود الصلب او استخدام عدة اعواد علي التوازي , و من اكثر الصواريخ التي تستخدم الوقود الصلب هي الصواريخ المضاده للطائرات و التي تستلزم سرعة عاليه جدا في وقت قصير , كما تستخدم صواريخ المدفعية (ارض/ ارض) قصيرة المدي هذا النوع من الصواريخ كالكاتيوشا مثلا , ننتقل الي النوع الثاني من الوقود و هو الوقود السائل , فالصواريخ التي تستخدم الوقود السائل تنقسم محركاتها الي نوعين , محرك صاروخي و محرك نفاث , المحرك الصاروخي هو عباره عن غرفة احتراق يتم داخلها امتزاج نوعين من السائل , سائل مؤكسد و سائل قابل للأحتراق , بمعني ان هذا النوع من الصواريخ يحتوي علي تنكين وقود , وقود سائل مؤكسد و وقود سائل قابل للأحتراق, ... النوع الثاني و هو المحركات النفاثه و هو كما محرك الطائرة تماما , يستخدم سائل قابل للأحتراق فقط (كالبنزين) و يستعيض عن الماده المؤكسده بالهواء الجوي (كما يعمل كاربراتير السياره بخلط الهواء الجوي بالبنزين لأتمام الاحتراق) أي ان هذا النوع من الصواريخ به تنك واحد فقط للسائل القابل للأحتراق (غالبا ما يكون بنزين ) , و تتميز الصواريخ العامله بالوقود السائل بطول فتره طيرانها لكن سرعاتها ليست عاليه كما تحتاج الي تقنية تصنيع عاليه جدا و صيانه معقده , كما اريد ان انوه ان هناك انواع كثيره من الصواريخ تستخدم النوعين من الوقود (الصلب و السائل) كمرحلتين , بحيث تكون المرحله الاولي عباره عن وقود صلب مسئول عن دفع الصاروخ بقوه في بداية الاطلاق و اكسابه سرعة الطيران المبدأيه ثم تعمل المرحله الثانيه (وقود سائل) علي اتمام بقية مسار الصاروخ 
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن عرض الصاروخ و وطوله فهذه النسبه ليست ثابته و تحسب عن طريق نظريات الايرودينامك و تتوقف علي عوامل كثيره , 
بالنسبة للريش الصغير لم أفهم ماذا تقصد , اما بالنسبة للمواد التي تصنع منها انابيب الصواريخ فهي سبائك الالومنيوم و التيتانيوم الخفيف و حاليا يستخدمون اجسام من الكموبوسيت لتصنيع بعض الاجزاء الخارجيه و معظم الاجزاء الداخليه و شكرا لك


----------



## فتى حايل (10 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخوي على الرد والإفادة


----------



## صميده (10 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## عندليب العراق (15 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد ان نعرف كيف يمكن لنا ان نتعلم او نكتسب خبر في تصنيع او تطوير الصواريخ ...ثم كيفية عمل الصاروخ سام 7 وهل يمكن ان نوجد صاروخ بديل......


----------



## م المصري (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الصديق همام
لا أعرف يا صديقي من اي بلد انت , لكن يمكنك دراسة هندسة الصواريخ كدراسة اكاديميه في اي كلية هندسه بها قسم طيران , و غالبا ستجد بها قسم مهتم بالصواريخ او يدرسون الصواريخ مع الطيران كما هو الحال مثلا في قسم هندسة الطيران جامعة القاهرة , اما بالنسبه للصاروخ سام 7 فهو صاروخ روسي الصنع حمول علي الكتف مضاد للطائرات يعمل اساسا علي الانفرا ريد (الاشعة تحت الحمراء) الناتجه عن الحراره الناتجه عن عادم الطائرة بحيث يتتبع تلك الطائره الي ان يصيبها , و هناك صواريخ اخري لا تعتمد علي نفس المبدأ , بل تستخدم انواع اخري من التوجيه كالصواريخ الراداريه


----------



## عندليب العراق (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الحبيب جزاك الله خير ...لكن المقصد هو هل هناك كتب او بحوث علمية يمكن الاستفادة منها في ذلك علما انني خريج هندسة مدني لكن لا تسالني عن السبب الذي يدعوني الى التضلع في هذا العلم ...اخوك همام ورد العراقي
السلام عليكم


----------



## عندليب العراق (16 نوفمبر 2006)

وهل ان كتاب اساسيات الفيزياء ينفعني في ذلك...وهل هناك مواقع على الانترنيت ..تنفع في ذلك مع خالص تحياتي لكم


----------



## م المصري (17 نوفمبر 2006)

هناك كتب كثيره لكن اريد ان اوضح لك يا اخي شيئا 
بناء صاروخ من الصفر يعني انك تريد مهندسا في المواد لأختيار انسب المواد الازمه لصناعة بدن الصاروخ كما تحتاج الي الاليات اللازمه للتنفيذ
تحتاج مهندس ايرودينامك لحساب متطلبات الصاروخ الذي تريده و من ثم حساب الابعاد
تحتاج مهندس تحكم الي لعمل نظام القياده الاليه بالصاروخ و ملاشاة اخطاء الطيران 
تحتاج مهندس توجيه صواريخ لتصميم نظام التوجيه لديك و علي اي مبدأ سيكون 
تحتاج مهندس محركات صوالريخ لتصميم محرك صاروخك و و مدي ملائمة هذا المحرك و الوقود المستخدم 
تحتاج مهندس optmization و ذلك لدراسة كل التصميمات السابقه و صياغة تصميم ملائم لكل ما سبق في شكل صاروخ 
ثم مرحلة الاختبارات ثم مرحلة التحسينات 
هكذا يبني الصاروخ و طبعا الشركات المتخصصه هي القادره فقط علي تنفيذ هذا 
اما الصواريخ التي تسمع عنها محلية الصنع و التي تصنعها حركات المقاومه في الورش فهي ليست صواريخ بالمعني العلمي و هي ليست موجهه 
فهي عباره اسطوانه معدنيه بها مادة متفجرة و وقود صاروخ 
عند الاطلاق ينفجر الوقود الصاروخي و يدفع هذه الاسطوانه الي بعيد و يتوقف مدي هذه (الدانه ) علي كمية الوقود المستخدم و تسقط علي منطقه واسعه اي لا تصلح الا لضرب المدن 
عموما هناك مواقع عديده علي النت عن الصواريخ 
استمتع بهذا الموقع 
http://spaceinfo.jaxa.jp/en/rocket_roc01.html
ثم تصفح الباقي
http://www.apogeerockets.com/design_book.asp
http://info-central.org/welcome_design.shtml
http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/sci/A0860761.html
http://homepage.mac.com/cheethorne/Palladium/missiles.htm
http://www.flyrockets.com/work.html


----------



## أبو حفص (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*هندسة الصواريخ*

شكرا لك استاذي على هذه المعلومات القيمة
لكن اتمنى ان تعطينا تفاصيل هندسية لعملبات صناعة الصواريخ 
(الصواريخ البدائية) مثل كاتيوشا وكراد 
وجوزيت خيرا


----------



## م المصري (22 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي أبو حفص ليس لي خبره عملية بالتصنيع


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووور جزاك الله خيرا على المواقع الجميله


----------



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مصطفى عبد الجبار قال:


> مشكووور جزاك الله خيرا على المواقع الجميله



شكرا يا مصطفي ,, و ننتظر مساهماتك و استفساراتك


----------



## فهد_fahad (15 ديسمبر 2006)

Aboayoy قال:


> ثانيا لو كنت اعرف ما اجبتك اطلاقا لكونها حتما ستكون اسرار عسكرية



اوافقك اخي الكريم على اهمية الحفاظ على الاسرار العسكرية لبلداننا ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## م المصري (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا فهد علي مرورك و مشاركتك ,,,, ننتظر المزيد


----------



## الباشا المهندس (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة مشكووور جدا Aboayoy على الموضوع.....الله يقويك


----------



## فهد الثاني (22 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحة مشكووور جدا Aboayoy على الموضوع.....الله يقويك


----------



## مساعيد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوي Aboayoy ألف شكر على الموضوع الشيق والممتع

امتنى منك تعطينا فكرة عن نظام توجية الصاروخ

سؤال آخر له علاقة

هل إتجاه الصاروخ يكون مسار واحد

يعني ما ينحني الصاروخ لليمين أو السيار

بمعنى أدق.....هل هناك صواريخ حركتها على الأبعاد الثلاثة

وشكراً


----------



## م المصري (29 ديسمبر 2006)

بالنسبة لانظمة التوجيه ,,,, 

لها عدة انواع و و ايضا لها عدة تصنيفات ,,,,, و دعني هنا اختار احد هذه التصنيفات لنشرحها 

تنقسم انواع التوجيه الي : 
1- توجيه ايجابي 
2-توجيه سلبي 
3- توجيه نصف ايجابي 

التوجيه الايجابي : يعتمد هذا النظام علي قيام الصاروخ بعملية التوجيه بكامل عناصرها بنفسه و دون قيام وحدات اخري بالتدخل ,,, دعنا نفسر اكثر 
الصاروخ يا اخي لا يملك اعين يشاهد بها , و لكنه يشاهد بطرق اخري اما بموجات الرادار او بأشعة لانفرارد(تحت الحمراء) او بكاميرا تلفيزيزنيه 
دعنا نختص الصاروخ الذي تستخدم اعينه موجات الرادار ,,,,,,,, و لا تنسي اننا هنا نتحدث عن طريقة التوجيه الايجابي 
الصاروخ الذي يستخدم موجات الرادار يعتمد علي ارسال موجات راداريه في اتجاهات مختلفه و ما ان تصطدم هذه الموجات بهدف معين, ترتد هذه الموجات الي الصاروخ و عن طريق هذه الموجات المرتده و بعض الخصاءص الاخري ,,, يستطيع ان يعرف الصاروخ ان هناك هدفا في الاتجاه الفلاني و ايضا يعرف بعده بدقه ,,,, و النظرية التي تحكم هذه العملية تسمي دوبلر افكت 
في حالة التوجيه الايجابي ,,,,, الصاروخ نفسه هو الذي ينتج موجات الرادار و هو الذي يستقبلها و هو الذي يحللها و يستخرج منها المعلومات الازمه له عن طريق حاسب آالي مثبت علي الصاروخ و الذي يقوم بنقل المعلومات الي جهاز الطيار الالي لتوجيه الصاروخ الي الهدف ,,,,,, 
اذا في هذه الحاله لا سيطره علي الصاروخ بعد الاطلاق ,,,,, فالصاروخ يعرف ما يفعله جيدا 

التصنيف الثاني : هو النصف ايجابي ,,,و في هذه الحاله تقوم محطه ارضيه بارسال الموجات الراداريه الي الهدف و لكن ترتد هذه الموجات الي الصاروخ و ينفذ الصاروخ نفس الاجراءات السابقه 
لاحظ هنا انه في هذه الحاله مصدر النبضات هو محطه ارضيه و ليس الصاروخ ذاته ,,, و لاحظ انه في حالة ضرب هذه المحطه فسيفقد الصاروخ مصدر النبضات و التوجيه ,,,, 

التصنيف الثالث : و هو التوجيه السلبي ,,, و في هذه الحاله مصدر النبضات و الاستقبال و تحليل المعومات كل هذا يتم علي الارض و لا يرسل الي الصاروخ في النهايه الا زوايا اسطح التحكم التي تقوم بتغيير تجاه الصاروخ نحو الهدف طوال الوقت 

هذه لمحه صغيره عن التوجيه و انا مستعد لأسئله اكثر عن هذا المجال 

اما السؤال عن طيران الصاروخ حول محاوره ,,,, فالصاروخ ما هو الا طائره لكن بدون طيار و تسري عليها تماما قواعد الطيران المعروفه و له نفس محاور طيران الطائره 

اما بالنسبه للصواريخ الباليستيه فهي صواريخ غير موجهه و تطلق في مستوي ثنائي الابعاد و لا يتم استخدام محور ثالث لها لعدم الحاجه 

تحياتي لك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 ديسمبر 2006)

بمنتهي الامانه مجهود وافر من اخ عزيز مثلك وفتحت عقولنا بعالم الصواريخ افادك الله وازادك من علمه


----------



## fullbank (30 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## م المصري (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*تحياتي للمهندس وليد سمير 

و اتمني المزيد من الاستفسارات و الاسئله ,,,, 

و نتمني من مشرفنا العزيز م/مصطفي ,,, تثبيت الموضوع

أشكركم جميعا*​


----------



## ghost (31 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى ماهى طبيعه عمل الصواريخ المضاده للطيران وهل هى افضل سلاح لمواجه الطيران ام لا
واذا كان عندك فكره عن الانواع والمدى وهل تنطبق عليها نفس مواصفات الصواريخ العاديه ام لا
اسف على الاطاله
وجزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## م المصري (1 يناير 2007)

ghost قال:


> اخى ماهى طبيعه عمل الصواريخ المضاده للطيران وهل هى افضل سلاح لمواجه الطيران ام لا
> واذا كان عندك فكره عن الانواع والمدى وهل تنطبق عليها نفس مواصفات الصواريخ العاديه ام لا
> اسف على الاطاله
> وجزاك الله خيرآ



الصواريخ المضادة للطيران هي نوع من انواع الصواريخ عموما ,,,, لكنها تتحد في كونها جميعا اسرع من سرعة الصوت لكي تتغلب علي محاولة الطائره الهدف للهروب ,,,,, كما انها تتميز بكونها صغيره الحجم قياسا و معظمها يستخدم الوقود الصلب 

كما ان الصوريخ المضاده للطيران هي العدو الاول للطائرات ,,,,,, و هي سلاح ردع حقيقي ضد اي هجوم جوي ,,,, و هناك انواه اخري من المضادات كالمدفعيه المضاده للطيران و لكنها ليست ذا تأثير يذكر ,,,, و تأثيرها ينصب علي الطائرات التي تطير علي انخفاض منخفض جدا و بعض انواع الطائرات الهليكوبتر 

و عوده الي الصواربخ المضادة للطائرات ,,,, تعتمد هذه الصواريخ في اكتشافها الهدف علي الموجات الراداريه المرتده من الطائره الهدف ,,,,, او علي الموجات الحراريه المبعثه من المحرك 

و تقاوم الطائرات النوع الاول من الصواريخ بطلاء جسمها (الطائره) بانواع معينه من الدهانات لامتصاص اشعه الرادار او تقوم بعمل زوايا حاده لتشتيت ارتداد هذه الموجات ,,,,, كما في الطائره F116 الشبح ,,,, و تقاوم النوع الثاني من الصواريخ الذي يستخدم الموجات الحراريه و ذلك بالقاء قطع معدنيه محترقه تجعل الصاروخ يتجه اليها و لا يتجه للطائره 

اما عن المديات فالعالم صنع كل انواع الصواريخ لتتوافق مع كل انواع و سرعات الطائرات 

أشكرك


----------



## ghost (1 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرآ اخى على الرد
ولكن لى استفسار اخر
1- ماهو جهاز التحكم الخاص بهذه الصواريخ يعنى هل يعتمد على التحكم الألى للصاروخ نفسه ام يتم التحكم بواسطه محطات ارضيه 
ولو تكرمت بكتابه نيذه قصيره عن انواع التحكم بها ومالطرق المستخدمه بها 
ومره اخرى اسف على الاطاله


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته*



> تحياتي للمهندس وليد سمير
> 
> و اتمني المزيد من الاستفسارات و الاسئله ,,,,
> 
> ...



و هل تعتقد اني سوف استجيب بهذه البساطه  :83: :17: 
و ما هي مهمتي اذن اذا استجبت لطلبك سريعا !! :76: 
مــــــــــــاذا افعل في هذا الملتقي اذن ؟؟
انت لا تعلــــــم مــــــا هي واجباتي هنا اليس كذلك ! 
لانك اذا كنت تعلم ما كنت طلبت هذا الطلب :29: :29: 


لذلك لن استجيب لطلبك بسرعه ابــــــدا ابــــــــدا ....  




و لكنــــــي ســــــوف استجيــــــــــب في منتهـــــــــــــي الســــــــــــــرعه 

و ذلك تقديرا لمجهوداتك الكبييييره معانا و تعاونك الملحوظ 

جزاك الله كــــــل خيـــــر اخــــــي الاكبر / Aboayoy  ​


----------



## م المصري (3 يناير 2007)

أشكرك صديقي ,,, مصطفي و اخي الصغير سنا و الكبير علما ,,,,,و اتمني ان يفقني الله في افادة المسلمين ,,,,,,,,اشكرك يا أخي علي استجابتك 
تحياتي ,,, و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## م المصري (3 يناير 2007)

ghost قال:


> جزاك الله خيرآ اخى على الرد
> ولكن لى استفسار اخر
> 1- ماهو جهاز التحكم الخاص بهذه الصواريخ يعنى هل يعتمد على التحكم الألى للصاروخ نفسه ام يتم التحكم بواسطه محطات ارضيه
> ولو تكرمت بكتابه نيذه قصيره عن انواع التحكم بها ومالطرق المستخدمه بها
> ومره اخرى اسف على الاطاله



صديقي Ghost اشكرك علي التواصل و يبدوا انك لا تدخل علي هذا المنتدي الا لهذا الموضوع فقط,,,أهلا بك معنا 

نعود لسؤالك ,,,,,, اذا كنت تقصد الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات ,,,,,فالتحكم الالي بها يتم آليا ,,,, بمعني انك توجه الصاروخ علي الهدف ,,, و تضغط علي زر الاطلاق ,,,, و الصاروخ هو الذي يقوم بكل اجراءات التتبع و الملاحقه حتي الاصطدام بالهدف ,,,,, و سواء اكان هذا الصاروخ يتحكم آاليا في مناورته بأجهزه تقع كلها عليه او بواسطه محطات رادار و تحكم ارضيه ,,, الا ان الشخص الضارب لا يملك السيطره علي الصاروخ بعد الاطلاق (و لكن في حال استخدام محطات يمكن تعطيل المحطه يدويا فيسقط الصاروخ و لكن لا يمكن توجيه الصاروخ يدويا) 

كما انه في العصر الحديث و مع تقدم اساليب التوجيه و الطائرات ,,,, اصبحت معظم الصواريخ المضاده للطائرات تتحكم في نفسها بأجهزه تقع كلها علي الصاروخ ,,,, و لم يعد هناك استخدام يذكر لتلك الصواريخ التي تستخدم المحطات ,,,,

و الصواريخ الوحيده التي يمكن التحكم بها يدويا حتي الاصطدام بالهدف هي بعض طرازات الصواريخ المضاده للدبابات و يكون التحكم بواسطه سلك يصل الرامي بالصاروخ و يقوم الرامي بالتحكم في الصاروخ كما لو انك تمسك يد تحكم كمبيوتر و تلعب العاب كمبيوتريه ,,,,,,

اما عن سؤالك عن انواع التحكم فأرجوا توضيح السؤال اكثر ؟؟؟؟؟

أشكرك


----------



## ghost (4 يناير 2007)

اولأ اشكرك اخى على الرد وسعه صدرك
ثانيآ انا فعلآ كنت قد سجلت فى المنتدى من فتره ولم استطع المشاركه بسبب دراستى وعملى
لكن لو كان هناك وقت لدى لكنت شاركت بالكثير وانا اعرف انى مقصر ولكن فقط بسب الوقت وقله المعلومات لانى ليس لدى كابل نت فى المنزل 
اما سؤالى عن انواع التحكم فكنت اقصد بها:-
1-ما المواد التى يمكن دراستها للعمل فى مجال التحكم هذا
2-انا ادرس البرمجه وبعض المواد فى مجال التحكم الالى والالكترونيات لذلك كنت اريد ان اعرف هل مثل هذه المواد يدرسها مصممو التحكم الالى فى الصواريخ ام لا
وشكرآ اخى


----------



## ghost (4 يناير 2007)

واذا كان بأمكانك اخى ان تدلنى من اين ابدآ او ما هو الاهم فى هذا المجال فأنا لسه فى مرحله الدراسه
ارجو مساعدتك اخى
وانا عاجز عن شكرك بسبب تحملك لى
وجزاك الله اخيرآ وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك فى الاخره ان شاء الله


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2007)

يا أخي ghost انت علي الرحب و السعة دائما ,,,, اسئل متي شئت و اينما شئت,,,,,

بالنسبه لدراسة توجيه الصواريخ في مرحله ما قبل البكالريوس ,,,,, فهي علي حد معلوماتي ,,,, قاصره علي الكلية الفنية العسكرية بالقاهره ,,,,,, و هذه الكلية العريقه يوجد بها قسم منفصل تماما يدرس هذا التخصص ,,,,, و لكن هذه الكلية تقبل الطلبة العسكريين الذين سيصبحوا ضباطا مهنسين في الجيش و لا اعلم هل تقبل دراسة المدنيين بها سواء ما قبل البكالريوس او في الدراسات العليا 

اما بالنسبه لدراسة هذا العلم في مرحله ما بعد البكالريوس فهو متاح في اقسام التحكم الالي في بعض كليات الهندسه المصريه كقسم الطيران بجامعة القاهرة ,,,, و قسم الالكترونيات بجامعة عين شمس كما انه لكليه الهندسه جامعة الاسكندريه جهود في دراسه هذا المجال و تحديدا في قسمي الميكانيكا (شعبة التصميم) و الالكترونيات ,,,,

و بالنسبه لطبيعة الدراسه نفسها ,,,,, 
اذا كنت مهندس طيران او تدرس في هذا المجال فقد قطعت نصف المسافه ,,,, لأن هذا المجال يتطلب معرفه معقوله بأساسيات علم الايرودينامك و ميكانيكا الطيران ,,,,
كما يتطلب منك معرفه جيده بمادئ علم التحكم الالي ,,,,
ثم تدرس علم التوجيه في حد ذاته ,,,,, و يسعدني ان اقدم لك هنا كتاب missile guidance and control sysytems 
يمكنك تنزيله من المرفقات
و طبعا الباحث في هذا المجال يجب ان يمتلك ادواته المتمثله في القدره علي البرمجه بلغه معينه و القدره علي العمل بمهاره علي الماتلاب ,,,,,
و اتمني لك التوفيق,,,


----------



## ghost (5 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخى على الرد
ولكن لأنى اريدك ان تكون معى فى الصوره فهذه عده ملاحظات
انا قد درست بعض لغات البرمجه مثل السى++ والفيجوال بيسك ولكن مانوع لغه البرمجه المطلوب تعلمه بالضبط او افضلها
ثانيآ يمكننى تعلم برنامج الماتلاب من اصدقائى الذين يستخدمونه
لكن عن مجال التحكم الالى وأساسيات علم الايرودينامك و ميكانيكا الطيران فقد بدأت تعلمهم من مواقع النت
ولكن هلى يمكننى بعد الانتهاء من البكالوريوس دخول اى من تلك الكليات وهل فيها مصاريف دراسيه ام لا
اخى هل يمكنك اعطائى الميل الخاص بك


----------



## م المصري (5 يناير 2007)

اي لغه سواء الفيجوال بيسك او c تفي بالغرض اذا كنت تتقنها و لا يوجد لغه بعينها ,,,,
و دراسة الماتلاب و اتقانه شئ مهم ايضا ,,,,
اما عن دراسة الطيران فمن الممكن ان تلتحق بمعهد امبابه للطيران و هو بمصروفات ,,,, و يمكنك استشاره مشرفنا م/ مصطفي عن طبيعة المصروفات و كيفيه الدراسة علما ان هذا المعهد يمنح البكالريوس في هندسة الطيران 
سؤال ,,,,, في اي مجال تدرس يا صديقي؟؟؟


----------



## ghost (5 يناير 2007)

ادرس نظم ومعلومات 
وادرس فيه فيجوال بيسك
وسى ++
وبعض برامج تصميم المواقع وقواعد البيانات


----------



## ghost (5 يناير 2007)

ولكن اخى معهد امبابه مصاريفه مرتفعه على ما أظن حوالى 10000 فى السنه او اكثر
فهو صعب الألتحاق الان وهل يوجد غيره


----------



## م المصري (5 يناير 2007)

لا افتيك في هذا يا صديقي ,,,, و لكن هناك نظام التعليم المفتوح الذي تطبقه جامعة القاهرة ,,,, ربما يمكنك ان تدرس هندسة الطيران ضمن هذا البرنامج,,,,, انصحك ان تعرج علي جامعة القاهرة و تستشير المختصين ,,,,
و عموما بريدي الالكتروني علي ****** هو Engmbadr و اي خدمه


----------



## م المصري (5 يناير 2007)

و بما انك يا صديقي رجل برمجه سأهدي لك هذا 
Rocket Guidance ​ We came to the point where we needed to know about rocket guidance.
The best two books we found on the subject are "Guided Weapon Control
Systems" by Paul Garnell, 1980. (A good book, but out of print. See a
college or university library. If they don't have it, get an inter-library
loan.) And "Tactical & Strategic Missile Guidance", 1990 by Paul Zarchan.
He has some FORTRAN programs that can be rewritten into BASIC, and the book
is very readable. Chapter two is most applicable to small rockets. Chapter
nine is also useful. It's helpful to read these two books together if
possible. In a library these are found as: UG 1310.(author's initial) (35
or 37) (year), Library of Congress system. Also good is the article
"Sidewinder" in "Invention and Technology" magazine, Fall 1989, pp. 56-63.
In the library you may also see "Radar Homing Guidance for Tactical
Missiles" by James. Some pages were useful. "Automatic Control of
Aircraft and Missiles" by Blakelock, is about autopilots. Very scholarly.
The newest book we've found (1991) is "Modern Navig., Guid. and Control
Processing" by Ching-Fang Lin, which is still in print.
To help you appreciate rocket guidance, just imagine you're running
at a right angle to get on a moving bus which has its door open. There
are basically four methods of getting to the door. (1) You could simply
run straight toward the door at all times as it moves. (2) You could run
at a fixed course that depends on the your speed and some initial sightline
angle. (3) You could lead by a changing angle that depends on your speed
and the bus' angular speed. (proportional navigation) (4) You could run at
some constant sighting angle to the door at all times (demand angle of
sight). Some of these strategies work more efficiently than others, but
might be impractical to implement in an amateur rocket.
Sighting on the door, your sightline swings at some angular speed.
Proportional navigation means that your running-path rotation rate is
faster than the sightline rotation rate by some constant multiplier. So
eventually your path will be "correct" and your sightline angle won't
change. Now you are on a perfect intercept course. The higher the
multiplier number, the faster you correct your path early in the flight
and the less correction is needed later in the flight.
This multiplier number is called the navigation constant. By the way,
if it is 1, you're just running straight at the door. This choice is
simple to implement, but it's a poor choice when you get close to the
door, because the bus may go faster than you can run! And as you get very
close, the bus may change speed or direction.
Steering a rocket using proportional navigation depends on three factors.
The sideways or lateral acceleration, called latax, given to the rocket
must be the product of: (1) the navigation constant times (2) the closing
velocity times (3) the target sightline rotation rate. Sounds simple
enough. The difficulty comes from how you measure the last one, how you
measure the rocket's true orientation and motion rates in space
and how you implement the control motions.
The multiplier number is always 1 or higher and the closing speed
can't be zero if you want to have intercept, so let's look at the last
factor. This is the one you want to have be zero, which means that
you're on a collision course and you now need no further correction.
Approaching impact, the target always appears to be at the SAME angle.
Early ship captains knew that this was a sure sign a collision at sea
was about happen, and which would ruin their whole day!
An interesting curiosity regarding the perfect initial lead angle is
that if your rocket has the same vertical speed as the target's constant
horizontal speed during its entire flight and the target flies straight,
you need only to launch at exactly as many degrees ahead of the target as
the target is seen in degrees above the horizon at the instant of launch.
If the navigation constant is 2, the sightline angle is always constant
and the rocket will move in a circle. (The angle you use is dependent on
closing speed.) The navigation constant ideally is 3, needing the least
correction over the entire flight. In reality it varies from 2 to 5,
depending on the motions of the target and the rocket. The navigation
constant depends roughly on the area of the fins and the fin swing angle.
This can be measured in a wind tunnel.
The closing velocity is how fast the rocket and target come together.
But if we're only hitting a towed kite or bunch of balloons, the closing
velocity is the vertical velocity. You can find this speed using a BASIC
rocket flight dynamics program, providing you know your individual rocket's
true parameters. Or you can track it using a camera-theodolite.
How do we account for the sightline swing? We don't. An operator
watches a TV monitor and controls sightline angle. A concentric circle
representing the chosen angle is marked on the screen. The operator is to
keep the target on the circle (not centered) with it's flight direction
passing thru the center of the screen. Automatic roll control is a must,
by using the sun's position or a good model-helo gyro.
Latax is produced by aerodynamic forces acting on control surfaces.
This force increases with speed if fins are rigid. Twice the speed means
four times the force! We could keep this force proportional to fin angle
by keeping the speed constant. But a better way is by making the force
independent of speed. You can do this simply by spring-loading the
control surfaces, like the Sidewinder's. Measure the side force on the
rocket in the wind tunnel. Choose the spring stiffness such that the
servo angle is proportional to the latax force at different wind speeds.
This way the same joystick motion gives the same control force.
In the wind tunnel, the air speed is the "closing speed" in the case of
flying up to hit a target. Getting technical, the control surfaces put a
force on the rocket. This is ahead of the CG and even farther ahead of
the CP. This torque accelerates the rotation like a weathervane around
the CP, at a rate that depends on the torque divided by the moment of
inertia. Whatever.
The main thing is to have a stable rocket with sufficient control to
do the job, found by some trial-and-error. Using a stable rocket, having
a cooperative target, using roll hold and an operator looking at video
from the rocket, we can do a creditable job of coming pretty close to the
target.
Included are some IBM BASICA (GW-BASIC) computer programs to display
possible engagement trajectories. They show the path of the rocket going
after a target flying along the top edge from right to left. Sightlines
are drawn from the rocket to the target. These paths are not dynamically
correct. But they can reveal some general ideas.
PROPONAV begins with the rocket on the ground in line with target path.
You input the initial launch point in reference to where the target enters
the view, the angle from vertical rocket axis to the target at launch, the
navigational ratio and the rocket's speed compared to the target's speed.
The program stops if the target got away, the rocket goes off the display
or the rocket went past the target. A small crossbar is drawn at the rocket
location at the end of the engagement. The screen height and width are
equal by pixel count but not geometrically. The program may end when the
target & rocket are very close with a BASIC round-off error.
SIGHTANG is a display of what path would occur if an operator or a
fuzzy-logic system kept the target at the same leading angle to the rocket
axis at all times. This is "demand angle of look". It seems to be the
system most amenable to a simple autonomous system. The program assumes
the launch direction is in line with the target flight path and that roll
is held fixed. The height and width are equal by pixel count. There is a
speed look-up data table in lines 20-50. You can find out from a BASIC
dynamics program, a video theodolite or by telemetry how your actual rocket
performs with a given motor. Divide the expected flight time up to the
target's altitude into 160 segments. Take the true speed in each interval,
multiply by 1.24 (for proper aspect ratio on the screen) and key this into
the DATA lines. Delete line 430 RESTORE. That is there only if the speed
is constant and line 26 is the single data entry.
Real-world rockets are a marvel of complex ingenuity. Integrating gyros,
rate gyros, accelerometers, resolvers (control mixers), rollerons,
(gyroscopic/aerodynamic roll stabilizers), range radar, Doppler radar
(speed-finding "police" radar) and filters (computers to modify several
control-input signals into desired outputs). They measure the true space
motions and angles of the rocket and target. They must control the rocket
correctly. Priority one is that they must work, in all circumstances, with
many sources of "noise" and with little human assistance.
We don't have those pressures because we're going slow and "setting up"
the target. We will conveniently ignore noise. Like the sun-eye roll
control that is causing the rocket to roll back and forth. Imperfect
joystick skill. The time lag in the servos. The wind blowing. The control
fins fluttering. The target not cooperating. The actual motor you're using
isn't the same as the average motor. The fins aren't exactly straight. The
list goes on.
Real rockets must account for all these conditions. When they get it
right, they're called kinetic energy weapons or "hittiles" (as opposed to
"missiles"). They hit, not miss and their kinetic energy does the damage.
This is a source of wonderment to us.
We tried SACLOS (semi-automatic-command-line-of-sight) control using a
simple circuit, TV camera and a bright light on a radio-control car. It
was a full-throw right-or-left-turn, no-neutral system and did not work
well.
A word about potential for misuse is appropriate. We have encountered
a few individuals who fear technological changes as the end of the world,
especially if it seems to them to be "dangerous". Perhaps they fear
backlash by federal regulators. But you can't uninvent any of the crucial
components that make our projects possible. The motive is not to use this
rocket or this report to promote mayhem, but to help us understand guidance
principles.

Abbreviations:
CG - center of gravity (balance point)
CP - center of (aerodynamic) pressure
latax - lateral acceleration
PROPONAV BASIC program
SIGHTANG BASIC program
SACLOS Autonomous Guidance
Rocket backpack flight back to home page​.

BASIC Proportional Navigation Program 
20 REM PROPONAV rocket intercept display, input launch angle
25 KEY OFF
30 SCREEN 2: REM set screen hi-res
40 INPUT "Offset (+319 to -319, + is to right) ";O
50 INPUT "Launch angle (degrees, up = 0, + is to right) ";L
60 INPUT "Navigational Ratio (2 to 5) ";N
70 INPUT "Rocket Speed Multiplier (1 = target speed) ";S
80 CLS: REM clear screen
81 PRINTRINTRINTRINTRINTRINTRINTRINTRINT:REM print data out of
path of engagement
82 PRINT "Offset=";O
84 PRINT "Angle =";L
86 PRINT "N.R. =";N
88 PRINT "Speed =";S
90 L=-L
100 S=S*4.84: REM set rocket/target speeds to screen aspect ratio
110 DRAW "BM639,199": DRAW "M+1,0": REM draw framing dot lower right
130 DRAW "BM0,199"RAW "M+1,0":REM draw framing dot lower left
135 DRAW "BM0,0": DRAW "R3": REM draw target at upper left of field
140 REM loop to draw target positions
145 DRAW "BR61"RAW "R3":C=C+1:IF C<10 THEN 140
150 C=0 :REM zero counter
155 DRAW "BM319,199" :REM move to bottom of screen, center
160 DRAW "BR=O;":REM offset launch point
165 REM initialize variables
170 X2=639:X1=631 :REM set up initial sightline shift (8 steps)
185 Y1=199:Y2=199:REM set initial height
187 DRAW "A1": REM vertical reference
190 REM main program loop
191 X4=POINT(0):REM locate rocket horizontal position before move
192 Y2=POINT(1):REM locate rocket vertical position before move
200 DRAW "TA=L;U=S;":REM turn angle L, move rocket
201 X3=POINT(0):REM locate rocket horiz pos after move
202 Y1=POINT(1):REM locate rocket vert pos after move
210 IF Y1=0 THEN 350:REM stop if rocket above target
211 IF Y1<0 THEN 350
212 IF Y1>199 THEN 350:REM stop if rocket hit ground
220 T2=ATN((X2-X4)/Y2):REM calculate sightline before move
225 T1=ATN((X1-X3)/Y1):REM calculate sightline after move
230 T=(T2-T1)*57.3:REM determine sightline rotation in degrees
260 IF X1=-9 THEN 350: REM end if target safely off screen
290 L=L+(T*N):REM rotate rocket
295 IF T>9 THEN PRINTRINT"Round-Off Stop"RINT:GOTO 350:REM avoid roundoff
catastrophe
300 X2=X2-8:X1=X1-8 :REM move target 8 steps
309 C=C+1: REM bump loop counter
310 IF C=8 THEN C=0 RAW "NM=X2;,0;":REM draw sightline
340 GOTO 190
350 END​
BASIC Sighting Angle Rocket Guidance Program 
10 REM SIGHTANG rocket intercept display, constant sightline angle, integ
navig
20 REM List speed lookup table from dynamics program here, 160
22 REM values that represent 1/160 of expected flight in units of
24 REM target speed times 1.24375, and remove line 360 RESTORE.
26 DATA 2
38 KEY OFF
40 SCREEN 2: REM set screen hi-res
50 INPUT "Offset (+319 to -319, + is to right)? ",O
60 INPUT "Sightline Angle? ",E
80 CLS: REM clear screen
90 PRINTRINTRINTRINTRINTRINTRINTRINTRINT:REM print data out of
path of engagement
100 PRINT "Offset=(+319 to -319, + is to right)? ";O
110 PRINT "Sight Angle=(degrees, up = 0, + is to right)? ";E
120 DRAW "BM639,199": DRAW "M+1,0": REM draw framing dot lower right
130 DRAW "BM0,199"RAW "M+1,0":REM draw framing dot lower left
140 DRAW "BM0,0": DRAW "R3": REM draw target at upper left of field
150 REM loop to draw target positions
160 DRAW "BR61"RAW "R3":C=C+1:IF C<10 THEN 150
170 C=0 :REM zero counter
180 DRAW "BM319,199" :REM move to bottom of screen, center
190 DRAW "BR=O;":REM offset launch point
200 REM initialize variables
210 X2=639:REM set up initial target sightline
220 X4=329+O: REM set initial launch point
230 Y2=199:REM set initial height
240 REM main program loop
250 T=ATN((X2-X4)/Y2):REM find initial angle
255 T=(T*57.3)
260 READ S
270 T=-(T-E):REM rotate rocket
280 DRAW "TA=T;U=S;":REM turn angle L, move rocket
284 X4=POINT(0):REM locate rocket horiz position
286 Y2=POINT(1):REM locate rocket vertical position
288 IF X4<=0 THEN 380
290 IF Y2=0 THEN 380:REM stop if rocket above target
300 IF Y2<0 THEN 380
310 IF Y2>199 THEN 380:REM stop if rocket hit ground
320 X2=X2-4 :REM move target 4 steps
330 IF X2<0 THEN 380: REM end if target safely off screen
340 C=C+1: REM bump loop counter
350 IF C=16 THEN C=0 RAW "NM=X2;,0;":REM print sightlines
360 RESTORE
370 GOTO 240​


----------



## م المصري (5 يناير 2007)

تفضلوا هذا ,,,,,,,

ارجو ان يعجبكم


----------



## نايف علي (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أخي Aboayoy

ولدي استفسار عن البطاريات المضادة للصواريخ مثل بطاريات باتريوت....فكرة بسية لو سمحت...


----------



## م المصري (5 يناير 2007)

الاخ العزيز hss : 

نظام الصواريخ الامريكي باتريوت ,,,,,

من المعروف انه يوجد صواريخ مضاده للطائرات ,,,, و تتميز طبعا الصواريخ بقدرات اكبر من الطائرات من حيث السرعه و المناوره ,,,

و لكن من الصعوبه بمكان ان تصمم صاروخا مضادا للصواريخ ,,,

و كان في الماضي يعتبر ان اطلاق صاروخ نحو هدف معين ,,,,, معناه ان الصاروخ ماضي الي هدفه لا محاله ,,, الا لو تحطم الصاروخ من تلقاء نفسه 

و مع تزايد خطوره الصواريخ "الباليستيه" المستخدمه في الضرب المساحي "المدن و الاخري و الاهداف الارضيه" ,,,,, اتجهت الولايات المتحده الي تطوير نظام صاروخ مضاد للصواريخ الباليستيه 

و تعتمد فكرة هذا النظام علي الاكتشاف المبكر جدا للصاروخ المهاجم و من ثم الرد عليه بدفعة صواريخ من 5 الي 10 صواريخ ,,,, تقابل الصاروخ المهاجم في مرحلة reentry مباشره فتقضي علي الصاروخ و تفجره في الجو 

و كان اول اختبار لهذه المنظومه المتطوره جدا ,,,كان ابان حرب الخليج عندما اطلقت العراق بقيادة الرئيس الراحل صدام حسين دفعات من صواريخ سكود الروسيه و المطوره عراقيا علي اسرائيل ,,,, و مع ذلك نجحت بعض الصواريخ العراقيه في السقوط علي اسرائيل 

كما مني النظام بهزيمه ثقيله عندما سقط صاروخ عراقي علي قاعده امريكيه بالسعوديه و دمرها تماما رغم اطلاق 11 صاروخ باتريوت علي هذا الصاروخ العراقي 

و بعد هذه التجربه اتضح عدم دقة هذه الصواريخ كما يحتاج نظام الانذار المبكر الي تعديلات و قد خضعت هذه المنظومه الي سلسله تطويرات جذريه حتي الان ,,,, و يذكر ان البطاريات باتريوت المنتشره حول العالم الان هي من الجيل المطور ,,,, كما يلاحظ ان تكلفة تدمير صاروخ واحد تصل الي حوالي 50 مليون دولار مما يجعل هذا النظام مكلفا لأقصي درجه 

و ننوه علي ان اسرائيل تنتج نظاما مماثلا و متطور جدا يسمي آرو و لم يتم اختباره عمليا ,,,, لكن تجارب التصنيع اثبتت تفوقا فائقا


----------



## ghost (6 يناير 2007)

اخى *Aboayoy* لقد سجلتك عندى ولم اجدك
ارجو ان تقبلنى عندك وهذا يا--------هو ghostair2000
وجزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## ghost (6 يناير 2007)

اخىAboayoy ادعوك لمشاهده هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40250


----------



## م المصري (7 يناير 2007)

الصديق العزيز ghost ,,,, 
شرف لي ان تسجلني عندك ,,, و لكن اين سجلتني و لم تجدني ,,؟؟
و انا اعتز بصداقتك؟؟


----------



## م/ مصطفي (7 يناير 2007)

بـارك اللــه فيكــم اخواني " ghost & Aboayoy "


----------



## ghost (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى Aboayoy 
هذا *****ى الخاص وانا موجود الان اون لاين
ghostair2000 على ياهو
منتظرك اخى


----------



## تيتو97 (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات الهامه


----------



## ghost (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
المهندس Aboayoy
نريد ان نعرف المواد الدراسيه المتعلقه بتصميم نظم التحكم الالى فى الصواريخ
ثانيآ كم شخص يقوم بتصميم نظام التحكم يعنى تصميم نظام التحكم يدخل به اكثر من شخص كل شخص له جزء خاص يقوم بعمله ام انه شخص واحد يمكن ان يكون ملما بهذ العمل
ولو هناك نبذه قصير عن الجهاز الخاص بالتحكم هل هو كمبيوتر كامل يتم برمجته ام انه جهاز كمبيوت ذو مواصفات خاصه يتم تصنيعه وهل من يصنع هذا الجهاز هو المهندس المسؤل عن التحكم الالى
وهل يدرس مهندس التحكم الالى هندسه الالكترونيات ام 
اظن ان الاسئله كترت كده كفايه هههههه
واشكرك يامهندسنا الكريم


----------



## نايف علي (8 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي أبو آية

ويعلم الله أني سعيد بعودتك وليس هذا مجاملة والله وحده العليم

لدي سؤال آخر وهو:

صاروخ أرض-أرض بمدى عشرين كيلو متر وقادر على حمل قذيفة متفجرة بوزن عشرين كيلو 

جرام, ماهي تكاليف إنتاجه , وهل من الممكن إنتاجه بدائياً؟
أخوك أبو الحسن


----------



## م المصري (8 يناير 2007)

ghost قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المهندس Aboayoy
> نريد ان نعرف المواد الدراسيه المتعلقه بتصميم نظم التحكم الالى فى الصواريخ
> ثانيآ كم شخص يقوم بتصميم نظام التحكم يعنى تصميم نظام التحكم يدخل به اكثر من شخص كل شخص له جزء خاص يقوم بعمله ام انه شخص واحد يمكن ان يكون ملما بهذ العمل
> ...



لا عليك يا صديقي ,,, سل ما يحلو لك ,,,, و لكن لا تثق بأني اعرف كل الاجابات ,,,,سوف اجيب علي ما اعرفه ,,,
1- مهندس التجم في الصواريخ ,,, هو مهندس متخصص في التحكم الي درس كل المواد المتعلقه بالتحكم الالي ,,, و لكنه تعمق و درس علم تطبيقات التحكم الالي في الصواريخ ,,, و هذا لا يعتبر مادة مختلفه و لكنها مادة تطبيقيه لما درس ,,,,,,
2- تصميم اي شئ لا يعتمد مطلقا علي شخص واحد ,,,,بل يعتمد علي الفريق ككل ,,, و بالطبع مصمم نظام التوجيه يجب ان يعاونه باقي مصممي كل اجزاء الصواريخ ,,,, لأن كل الاجزاء معتمده علي بعضها ,,,, اي ان هناك تكامل ,,,
3-نعم ,,, الصاروخ يحمل جهاز كمبيوتر ,,,, و يعتمد علي نفس نظريه جهازك الذي تجلس خلفه الان و تقرأ هذا الموضوع ,,,,, و لكنه مختلف في الشكل ,,,, و مواصفات التحمل ... حيث ان البروسيسسور في جهاز كمبيوتر الصاروخ يجب ان يتحمل الاهتزازات الناتجه عن انطلاق و مناورة الصاروخ ,,,,كما يجب ان ننوه بأن التوجيه ما هو الا برنامج كمبيوتر عادي يحفظ في ذاكرة جهاز كمبيوتر الصاروخ ,,,,,و يقوم بالعمل و التحكم في الصاروخ اثناء الطيران 
4- مهندس التحكم الالي من الممكن ان يكون مهندسا للألكترونيات ,,,أو الميكانيكا ,,,أو الطيران ,,,, او الكيمياء ,,,,, أو الكمبيوتر,,,,,بمعني ان علم التحكم الالي هو علما عاما و تطبيقيا لكل التخصصات ,,,,
و لكن عنما يكون الشخص مهندسا للطيران ثم يتخصص في التحكم الالي في الطائرات,,,, هنا يصبح الموقف افضل بكثير ,,,,فالخلفيه العلميه مهمه جدا ,,,,
و اي خدمه يا مهندسنا القادم


----------



## م المصري (8 يناير 2007)

hss قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخي أبو آية
> 
> ويعلم الله أني سعيد بعودتك وليس هذا مجاملة والله وحده العليم
> 
> ...



أشكرك يا صديقي العزيز علي كلماتك الراقيه و الجميله ,,و انا ما عدت الا من أجلك و أجل اصدقائي 

و كنت اتمني ان أجيب علي سؤالك ,,,,و لكني للأسف لم احتك مطلقا بالانتاج ,,,, و انما انا مهتم بالموضوع من حيث الدراسه النظريه فقط ,,,,,
أشكرك كثيرا ,,,,


----------



## نايف علي (8 يناير 2007)

مقصودي هو رأيك في هذا
http://iaisite.info/index.php?id=1262
....


----------



## م المصري (8 يناير 2007)

نايف علي قال:


> مقصودي هو رأيك في هذا
> http://iaisite.info/index.php?id=1262
> ....



يا نايف ,,,,,,,اهلا بك و سهلا معنا ,,,و يسعدني مرورك ,,,, و يسعدني أكثر لو استفسرت عن شئ علمي معين يخص الموضوع ,,,

اما عن موضوعك ,,,,,,فلا تعليق ,,,,,
أشكرك


----------



## ghost (8 يناير 2007)

اخى الكريم اشكرك كل الشكر وانا اعرف انك تعبت معايا لكن الثواب من عند الله هو اعظم شىء والاهم ايضآ ان اى شخص سيدخل الموضوع سيستفيد من تلك المعلومات لانى حاسس انى اكتر واحد بيسأل لكن فى قرار ان اخدته ممكن استئذنك فى رأيك فيه انا هابدأ اخد كورسات فى الالكترونيات وبرمجه المايكروكنترول وسأدرس معه لغه برمجه الاسمبلى وسأستمر فيه حتى انهى دراستى الجامعيه وبعدها سأقدم فى هندسه الطيران وسؤالى هنا هل دراستى لهذه المواد سيفيدنى جدآ فى مجال التحكم الالى فى الطيران او الصواريخ ؟


----------



## م المصري (8 يناير 2007)

ghost قال:


> اخى الكريم اشكرك كل الشكر وانا اعرف انك تعبت معايا لكن الثواب من عند الله هو اعظم شىء والاهم ايضآ ان اى شخص سيدخل الموضوع سيستفيد من تلك المعلومات لانى حاسس انى اكتر واحد بيسأل لكن فى قرار ان اخدته ممكن استئذنك فى رأيك فيه انا هابدأ اخد كورسات فى الالكترونيات وبرمجه المايكروكنترول وسأدرس معه لغه برمجه الاسمبلى وسأستمر فيه حتى انهى دراستى الجامعيه وبعدها سأقدم فى هندسه الطيران وسؤالى هنا هل دراستى لهذه المواد سيفيدنى جدآ فى مجال التحكم الالى فى الطيران او الصواريخ ؟



هذا قرار محترم لأبعد الحدود ,,,,كما ان كل ما تدرسه ,,,هو في الحقيقه تحكم آالي ,,,و لا تنسي ان علم البرمجه و الكمبيوتر هو تحكم آالي ايضا,,,,,و كل هذا يخدم مجال التحكم في الصواريخ كتخصص ,,,وحتي لو لم تتخصص في هذا بالذات ,,,, فيمكنك بما تدرس ان تصبح مهندس تحكم آالي عظيم بأذن الله ,,,,,, تهانينا و تحياتي


----------



## ghost (8 يناير 2007)

سؤال اخر استاذى
هل الصواريخ بعيده المدى يركب بها محرك توربينى كالذى فى الطائرات حتى تستطيع الوصول لهذا المدى
وما المسافه التى يطلق بعدها على الصاروخ طويل المدى
والدول التى ليس لديها اقمارآ صناعيه كيف توجه صواريخها هل تعتمد فقط على التحكم الايجابى فى الصاروخ وهل التحكم الايجابى هذا يمكن ان يضل طريقه اذا حصل خطأ فى البوصله او الجايروات الموجوده به فيسقط فى اماكن خاطئه
وتحياتى لك مهندسنا العظيم


----------



## م المصري (12 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الصواريخ بعيدة المدي ,,,,,,,, تسمي بالستيه ,,,,

و كلمة بالستيه "" هي القدره علي التصرف الطبيعي"" ,,,,, 

بمعني انك لو قذفت حجرا في السماء ,,,,,, ثم صورت شريط فيديو لسلوك هذا الحجر و هو يطير ,,,,
هذا السلوك بمعني تقلبات هذا الحجر و دورانه حول نفسه ,,,, يسمي تصرف بالستي ,,,,, كما ان المسار الذي يتخذه و الموقع الذي يسقط عليه ,,,,ايضا هو نتاج عوامل هذا التصرف البالستي ,,,,

اذا المفاجئه التي سوف احملها اليك ,,,, هي ان الصواريخ بعيد المدي ,,,,, عباره عن حجر مقذوف كدانة مدفع ,,,,,و لكن مع بعض الفروق ,,,,,

يجب ان تعرف اولا ان الصاروخ البالستي ,,,, هو صاروخ بعيد المدي "في الغالب" ,,, و يستخدم في الضرب المساحي علي المدن و التجمعات السكنيه و الصناعيه الكبيره و لا يتطلب توجيها دقيقا لأنه يضرب علي بقعه مساحيه كبيره و سقوطه في اي منطقه يحقق الهدف بنسب مختلفه,,,,,,

و من امثله هذا الصاروخ ,,,, الصواريخ التي اطلقها صدام حسين علي اسرائيل ابان حرب الخليج ,,,,

نعود لنظريه هذ الصاروخ ,,,,,,,, و لكن دعني اشرح لك مبدأ علمي تعتمد عليه هذه الصواريخ ,,,,

تخيل انك واقف في شرفة الدور الاول من منزلك و قذفت بحجر ,,,, سيسقط علي بعد معين ,,,,

تخيل انك واقف في شرفة الدور الرابع من المنزل و قذفت نفس الحجر بنفس القوه ,,,,,اين سيسقط؟؟؟

انظر لهذه الصوره و التي ستقول لك ان الحجر سيسقط في مسافه ابعد





نفس النظريه تطبق في هذه الصواريخ ,,,,, يتم اطلاق الصاروخ بمحرك صاروخي عادي في اتجاه رأسي "مثل الصواريخ الفضائيه" ,,, مع زاويه ميل بسيطه ,,,, و يظل الصاروخ مندفع تحت تأثير قوة دفع محركه حتي يتخطي الغلاف الجوي ,,,, و هنا يحدث امرين ,,,,, يقف عمل محرك الصاروخ نتيجة انتهاء كميه الوقود ,,,أو انفصال المحرك نفسه عن الصاروخ ,,,,
الامر الثاني ,,,, يظل الصاروخ مندفعا بنفس سرعته تقريبا و ذلك لأنعدام الهواء في الغلاف الجوي فلا توجد مقاومه ,,,,, لذا يقطع الصاروخ مسافه كبيره جدا بدون محرك و في لحظات ,,,,
و يبدأ الصاروخ في دخول الحاجز الجوي مرة اخري ,,,, و هنا يبرز مصطلح "بالستي" ,,,, حيث يسقط الصاروخ بفعل قوة الجاذبيه ,,, و قوة الدفع المكتسبه ,,,,,و طبعا يحاول مصممي الصواريخ جعل جسمه و مركز ثقله تجعله لا ينقلب اثناء هذه المرحله و تظل مقدمته دائما للأمام حتي سقوطه علي المنطقه المقذوب عليها 

الصواريخ الاخري ,,,, بعيدة المدي و المسماه "كروز" ,,,,, هي صواريخ معظمها فعلا يحمل محركات تربينيه ,,,,,,و مداها يتوقف علي كمية الوقود ,,,,, و يتم توجيهها بالاقمار الصناعيه ,,,, و تعتمد علي كاميرا تلفزيونيه للتعرف علي الهدف ,,,,

و هذه الصواريخ متطوره جدا ,,, و لا يملكها الا الدول الكبيره جدا جدا ,,,,,

و كل ما تكلمنا عليه سابقا هي الصواريخ المقذوفه ضد الاهداف الارضيه ,,,

اما الصواريخ ضد الطائرات او السفن الحربيه او الدبابات لا تصنف بعيده او قصيره المدي ,,,, و لكن هي موجهه كما شرحنا سابقا ,,,,,و لو حصل خطأ في الجايروهات تضل الطريق و تسقط 

اتمني ان اكون قد وضحت الامر ,,, كما اريد ان اسئلك ,,,,, كيف عرفت ان الصواريخ تستخدم الجايروهات في التوجيه رغم اني لم اذكر ذلك من قبل ؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتي


----------



## ghost (13 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم استاذى اولآ اعذرنى عن انقطاعى لانه بسبب الامتحانات
ثانيآ وانا ابتجول فى مواقع الطيران وجدت ان هناك شىء اسمه الجايرو وكان هناك شرحآ عن انه مثل البوصله ويوضع فى الطائرات او الصواريخ الموجهه وقيل ايضآانه افضل من البوصله بكثير
فهل هذا صحيح وهل تعتمد الصواريخ والطائرات الكبيره عليه الان بدل من البوصله ام لابد من وجود البوصله؟
وهذه بعض المواقع استاذى
www.alhandasa.net
www.arabiceng.com
تحياتى لك استاذى


----------



## م المصري (16 يناير 2007)

ghost ,,,,,برافو عليك انك بتبحث في الموضوع في اكتر من جهه ,,,و شكرا علي الموقعين الجميلين ,,,,,,,,
و انتظار اي اسئله من الجميع ,,
تحياتي


----------



## ghost (16 يناير 2007)

هل تعتمد الطائرات والصواريخ على الجايرو بدل من البوصله؟
وهل يمكن التشويش عليه الكترونيآ ام لا؟
وهل يستخدم فى صورايخ الدفاع الجوى؟
ولو فى شرح وافى عنه وكيفيه عمل حيث انى معلومات ضئيله عنه
وشكرآ يا مهندسنا


----------



## م المصري (17 يناير 2007)

ghost قال:


> هل تعتمد الطائرات والصواريخ على الجايرو بدل من البوصله؟
> وهل يمكن التشويش عليه الكترونيآ ام لا؟
> وهل يستخدم فى صورايخ الدفاع الجوى؟
> ولو فى شرح وافى عنه وكيفيه عمل حيث انى معلومات ضئيله عنه
> وشكرآ يا مهندسنا



اولا يا صديقي الصواريخ و الطائرات لا تستخدم البوصله ,,,,,,,بمعني ان الجايرو هو ميكانزم يستخدم لتحديد السرعات و الاتجاهات و و هو بالتالي جزء من آليه التوجيه عموما ,,,اما البوصله فلم تعد تستخدم و كان استخدامها الاساسي هو تحديد الاتجاه للطيار في الطائره فيقوم باعطاء الاوامر للطيار الالي بتغيير الاتجاه ,,,,اما الان فيقوم الطيار بمعرفة الاتجاه بجهاز GPS 

اما بالنسبه للتشويش فهو قصه طويله ,,,,,,و التشويش اساسا يتم علي رادار الصاروخ بحيث لا يقدر علي اكتشاف الهدف ,,,و لا دخل للجايرو بالموضوع ,,,

و اتمني ان تجد في الملف المرفق ما يرضيك عن الجيروسكوب ,,,,,,,,,

تحياتي ,,,و هل من مزيد ؟؟


----------



## فاطمة خالد (17 يناير 2007)

ممكن سؤال وطلب .هل ممكن ان تزودني بانواع الصواريخ مع الصور واذا امكن اليات عمل كل صاروخ


----------



## م المصري (17 يناير 2007)

اهلا يا فاطمه ,,,,

ارحب بكي جدا لسببين ,,,,,,,الاول انها اول مشاركه لكي في هذا المنتدي ,,,,و قد خصصتيها لموضوعي ,,,
الثاني ,,,,,انك فتاه ,,,,و مهتمه بعلم الطيران عموما و الصواريخ خصوصا و هذه حاله نادره ,,,لذا أخلع لكي قبعتي ,,,

و عن سؤالك يا انستي ,,,,,هو سؤال عام نوعا ما ,,,,,أختاري انت نوعا معينا من الصواريخ ,,,و سأحاول ان اجمع لك ما تحتاجينه عنه ,,,,,,,

تحياتي ,,,و ارجو معاوده المشاركه


----------



## م/ مصطفي (19 يناير 2007)

ما رايك اخي الكريم/ ابو ايه ... بان تعرض لاختنا بعض انواع الصواريخ الشهيره مع ارفاق بعض الصور 
و تترك لاختنا الاختيار


----------



## م المصري (20 يناير 2007)

*كما تأمر,,,,*

:12: كما تأمر يا مشرفنا القدير ,,,,,,,,

هذا موقع به بعض انواع الصواريخ المصنفه جو/جو 

http://www.danshistory.com/arms.shtml

و ايضا مرفق تلخيص ما جاء بالموقع ارجو ان ينال اعجابك و اعجاب فاطمه ,,,,






تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (23 يناير 2007)

المهندس مصطفي ,,,,,,,صاحب موضوع المشاركه السابقه ,,,,,

هذا الموضوع هندسي بحت يتحدث عن هندسة الصواريخ و تصنيفاتها و غير مسموح بالتحدث عن اي معلومات عسكريه لأي دوله علي هذا تحت هذا الموضوع ,,,,,,,

غير مسموح بالتجاوز و التطرق لأي رئيس عربي او ما شابه تحت اي بند ,,,,,,

في حالة سرد اي معلومات يفضل ان تأتي بروابط الصحف التي نشرت المعلومات التي ذكرتها ,,,,

لمعلوماتك,,,,,

حرب اكتوبر و التي انتصرت فيها مصر كانت 1973 

لم تستخدم مصر طيار اجنبي واحد في هذه الحرب ,,,,,,

يؤسفني انني سأدعوا مشرفينا جاسر و مصطفي الي حذف مشاركتك ,,,,و اهلا بأي سؤالي هندسي بحت 

تحياتي


----------



## eng_mostafa (23 يناير 2007)

Aboayoy قال:


> المهندس مصطفي ,,,,,,,صاحب موضوع المشاركه السابقه ,,,,,
> 
> هذا الموضوع هندسي بحت يتحدث عن هندسة الصواريخ و تصنيفاتها و غير مسموح بالتحدث عن اي معلومات عسكريه لأي دوله علي هذا تحت هذا الموضوع ,,,,,,,
> 
> ...



يابشمهندس Aboayoy انا مجبتش سيرة اي ريس في الموضوع
وبعدين اقرا الموضوع كويس عشان تعرف اني مجبتش سيرة حرب اكتوبر في الموضوع
لاتكن حماسيا زيادة عن الزوم
كن واقعيا
وبعدين انا حطيت المشاركة دي بناء على طلب أحد الاعضاء
وبعدين تحذف المشاركة أو متحذفهاش انتوا الخسرانين
لأنك عمرك مهتلاقي المعلومات دي في أي حتة على النت أو في الكتب


----------



## م المصري (23 يناير 2007)

*لا تتورط بسوء تقديرك*



eng_mostafa قال:


> *الصواريخ ارض ارض الباليستية التابعة للجيش المصرى*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الزميل مصطفي ,,,,,,,,اولا : اقرأ ما سبق و ستجد انك ذكرت احد الرؤساء 

ثانيا : ما تقوله يا اخي كلام خطير ,,,,, بمعني انك تتحدث عن اسرار و تفاصيل عسكريه لدوله عربيه ,,,هكذا علنا و علي الهواء ,,,,,,,ثم تبالغ في القول بأن هذه المعلومات ليس لها اصل في الكتب او علي الشبكه ,,,,,,, اذا من اين حصلت عليها ما دامت غير منشوره ,,,,,, و اذا كانت غير منشوره فكان عليك ان تقدر و انت المهندس الواعي انه ليس كل ما نعرفه متاح للنشر ,,,,, كما انك ايضا تعرض نفسك و المنتدي لمشاكل لا حصر لها بنشرك تلك المعلومات بدون دليل ,,,,,ثم تزيد الموضوع تعقيدا بتأكيدك علي خصوصيه هذه المعلومات ,,,,,,,, 

ثالثا: الموضوع يفوق الحساسيه الي ما يسمي امن بلادي يا بشمهندس ,,,,,, 

رابعا: من دعاك الي نشر هذا الكلام في هذا الموضوع بالذات ؟ 

خامسا : ما زلنا نرحب بأي سؤال هندسي بحت

تحياتي


----------



## eng_mostafa (24 يناير 2007)

انت تمثل الشريحة الغير واعية لما يحاك للمنطقة وعلى رأسهم مصر من مخططات صهيوأمريكية
ولو مش عارفها - مش بسبب العجز حاشا لله - أنا مستعد اقولهالك
نعم............................للهندسة العسكرية
راجع أولوياتك يابشمهندس....................
تقبل مني كل التحية


----------



## م المصري (28 يناير 2007)

نعم للهندسه العسكريه ,,,,,,لا للمعلومات العسكريه 
تحياتي ,,,و اهلا بالجميع


----------



## نايف علي (28 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي أبوإيوي أود أن أسأل عن الوقود المستخدم في الصواريخ التالية:
1-كراد أرض أرض
2-c5k
3-كاتيوشا
من ناحية هل الوقود صلب أو وقود عادي؟


----------



## م المصري (28 يناير 2007)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي أبوإيوي أود أن أسأل عن الوقود المستخدم في الصواريخ التالية:
> 1-كراد أرض أرض
> 2-c5k
> ...



الصواريخ جراد و الكاتيوشا ,,,,,, تستخدم وقود صلب ,,,,,,,,,,, و ليس لي درايه بالصاروخ c5K لكني أعدك ان ابحث عنه ,,,,,,,تحياتي لك يا نايف و لا تجعل هذه الزياره هي الاخيره ,,,,,,بل الاولي انشاء الله ,,,,,


----------



## م المصري (28 يناير 2007)

الصواريخ c5k هي صواريخ تستخدم بكثره هذه الايام في عمليات المقاومه خصوصا في العراق ,,,,, و هذه الصواريخ قصيره المدي و خفيفه الوزن و يمكن حملها بسهوله ,,,,,,, و علميا ,,,,,فهذه الصواريخ يستخدم فيها الوقود الصلب ,,,,,, و كقاعده عامه كلما صغر حجم الصاروخ كان الاقرب الي كونه يعمل بالوقود الصلب ,,,,,,
تحياتي يا نايف


----------



## نايف علي (30 يناير 2007)

سؤال :

مالأثر الناتج عن كون الصاروخ يعمل بالوقود الصلب أو الوقود العادي؟

هل لها تأثير في السرعة مثلاً؟


----------



## م المصري (30 يناير 2007)

نايف علي قال:


> سؤال :
> 
> مالأثر الناتج عن كون الصاروخ يعمل بالوقود الصلب أو الوقود العادي؟
> 
> هل لها تأثير في السرعة مثلاً؟



نعم يا أخي ,,,,,هناك فرق ,,,,,

الوقود الصلب ذو قوه دفع كبيره جدا جدا ,,,,,,, و لكنه ينتهي في وقت قصير جدا ,,,,,, لذا تجد الصواريخ التي تستخدم الوقود الصلب صواريخ ذات سرعات عاليه جدا ,,,,, و قصيره المدي 

من جهه اخري محركات الوقود الصلب ,,,,محركات غير معقده ,,,, و بسيطه التركيب ,,,,,لذا تكون صغيره الحجم و الوزن فيكون الصاروخ بصفه عامه صغير الحجم ,,,,

اما الوقود السائل ,,,,,,فيعطي قوه دفع أقل من الوقود الصلب ,,,,,,, لكنه يستمر لفترات طويله ,,,, لذا تجد الصواريخ المستخدمه لهذا النوع صواريخ متوسطة السرعه ,,,,,بعيده المدي 

و المحرك المستخدم في هذه النوعيه ,,,,,محركات معقده و كبيره نسبيا في الحجم و الوزن ,,,,لذا يكون الصاروخ اكبر في الحجم ,.,,,

هناك انواع عديده تستخدم نوعي الوقود الصلب و السائل معا ,,,,,, للأستفاده من مميزات كل نوع ,,,

تحياتي مجددا


----------



## نايف علي (31 يناير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية أبوإيوي

ماقصرت


----------



## م المصري (31 يناير 2007)

نايف علي قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية أبوإيوي
> 
> ماقصرت



تحياتي يا نايف ,,,, و تحت امرك ,,,في اي اسئله جديده ,,,؟


----------



## البرنس2000 (31 يناير 2007)

*الصواريخ البدائية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الصواريخ :.................................
alj_hadalmogdss***********
اجزاء الصاروخ با الشكل المبسط

1_القسم الدافع مثال /النترات المونيوم 
2_كلودايت 
الخلائط المعدلة 
السرعة : يجب ان تكون اقل من1000م/ث 
من ناحية الهيكل :[سبطانة اسطوانية الشكل مفتوحة من الجة السفلية ]
القسم السفلي يحتوي على المواد الدافعة .
أ_تكون في المنطقة السفلية في الصاروخ 
تكون بشكل اسطوانية أي المواد الدافعة 
تكون هذة المواد في اسطوانة مغلقة 
مفتوحة من الجانب السفلي وتتناسب الفتحة خروج العادم تناسبا عكسيا 
مع سرعة الاحتراق
القسم المتفجر :..........................
المواد هي /ثلاثي نيترو طلوين مايعرف [ T.N.T]_وكذلك البارود ايضا c1_c4وخلافه من المواد المتفجرة التي يبلغ سرعتها الانفجارية اكبرمن 1000م/ث الى 10000م/ث
الشكل تكون في ايناء مغلق ومحكم الاغلاق 
ايضا من مميزات الايناء انة يحتوي الراس على 
الطبة/وهي التي تعمل على ايجاد شرارة كهربائية التفجير الصاعق ومن ثم يقوم الصاعق بتفجير الحشوة القاسمة 
:81: العفو منكم لاني لم استطع ان ازودكم با الصور الازمة كل ماحاولت ان ابعث بصور توضيحية تضهر اشارة يجب ان تكون لدي اكثرمن 10مشاركات وهذة المشاركة الاولى 
اخوكم ابوجهاد ..................................

وايضا من لدية معلومات عن الكاتوشيا ولو كانت بسيطة الرجاء عدم البخل بها على 
لاني احاول ان اكون باحثا ولوا كانت بشكل بسيط 
العفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووااااااااااااااااا 
واحيي المقاومة واقول لو نستطيع ان نفديها با الدم لانبخل ابدا


----------



## البرنس2000 (31 يناير 2007)

*الصواريخ البدائية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الصواريخ :.................................
alj_hadalmogdss***********
اجزاء الصاروخ با الشكل المبسط

1_القسم الدافع مثال /النترات المونيوم 
2_كلودايت 
الخلائط المعدلة 
السرعة : يجب ان تكون اقل من1000م/ث 
من ناحية الهيكل :[سبطانة اسطوانية الشكل مفتوحة من الجة السفلية ]
القسم السفلي يحتوي على المواد الدافعة .
أ_تكون في المنطقة السفلية في الصاروخ 
تكون بشكل اسطوانية أي المواد الدافعة 
تكون هذة المواد في اسطوانة مغلقة 
مفتوحة من الجانب السفلي وتتناسب الفتحة خروج العادم تناسبا عكسيا 
مع سرعة الاحتراق
القسم المتفجر :..........................
المواد هي /ثلاثي نيترو طلوين مايعرف [ T.N.T]_وكذلك البارود ايضا c1_c4وخلافه من المواد المتفجرة التي يبلغ سرعتها الانفجارية اكبرمن 1000م/ث الى 10000م/ث
الشكل تكون في ايناء مغلق ومحكم الاغلاق 
ايضا من مميزات الايناء انة يحتوي الراس على 
الطبة/وهي التي تعمل على ايجاد شرارة كهربائية التفجير الصاعق ومن ثم يقوم الصاعق بتفجير الحشوة القاسمة 
:81: العفو منكم لاني لم استطع ان ازودكم با الصور الازمة كل ماحاولت ان ابعث بصور توضيحية تضهر اشارة يجب ان تكون لدي اكثرمن 10مشاركات وهذة المشاركة الاولى 
اخوكم ابوجهاد ..................................

وايضا من لدية معلومات عن الكاتوشيا ولو كانت بسيطة الرجاء عدم البخل بها على 
لاني احاول ان اكون باحثا ولوا كانت بشكل بسيط 
العفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووااااااااااااااااا 
واحيي المقاومة واقول لو نستطيع ان نفديها با الدم لانبخل ابدا


----------



## م المصري (1 فبراير 2007)

البرنس 2000 ,,,,, اشكرك علي المعلومات القيمه ,,,,,,و لاحظ يا أخي ان الموضوع هندسي فقط ,,,, و للمناقشات الهندسيه و العلميه فقط ,,,
تحياتي


----------



## البرنس2000 (2 فبراير 2007)

*طلب توضيح*

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_الرجاء_
_من الاخوة /ان يعذروني ولاكن انا عند ماقرئت مواضيع الاخوة _
_لاحضت ان منهم من يريد ميريد عن الصواريخ البدئية _
_ولاكن نطلب من الاخ/مديرالقسم ان يعطينا_
_معلومات عن الصواريخ البدائية _
_وكذللك من الاخوة القراء اما عن طريق المنتدى او البريد الالكتروني /alj_hadalmogdss***********_
_حتى لو كانت ابسط المعلومات_
_اخوكم /البرنس2000_​


----------



## م المصري (9 فبراير 2007)

*نشكر المشرف القدير مصطفي ,,,,استجابته الرائعه و حذفه للمشاركات المخالفه ,,,,و نكرر هذا الموضوع ,,,,,,هندسي بحت ,,,,,,, 

تحياتي *


----------



## eng_mostafa (9 فبراير 2007)

انا شايف اني البشمهندسAboayoy مبيحبش يخلي حد يحط معلومات في الموضوع ده غيره عشان هو اللي ابتداه واني المشرف استجاب لطلبه علطول عشان عضو مشارك يعني بيعمل تفرقة عنصرية بين الاعضاء الجدد والقدامى


----------



## م المصري (9 فبراير 2007)

نرحب بأي معلومات هندسيه عن الصواريخ ,,,,,,, و الكل مدعو للمشاركه بما لديه من معلومات هندسيه فقط ,,,,

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## نايف علي (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤال بسيط ياأبو إيوي..

الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات , كيف التحكم فيها؟


----------



## م المصري (11 فبراير 2007)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> سؤال بسيط ياأبو إيوي..
> 
> الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات , كيف التحكم فيها؟



اهلا اهلا بالاخ الكريم نايف ,,,,,,,,, سؤالك مش بسيط و يحتاج صفحات لشرح تفاصيله ,,,,, و لكنني سأحاول الاجابه بشئ من البساطه الشديده ,,,,,و اذا احتجت شرح تفصيلي لجزء معين ,,,,فأنا تحت أمرك,,,

بصفه عامه ,,,,,, الصواريخ المضاده للطائرات تتحكم في نفسها بنفسها بنسبة 90 % من الانواع ,,,,, لأن الهدف المراد اصابته ليس هدفا عاديا ,,,,,,بل هو هدف متحرك ,,,,, و يسير بسرعات عاليه جدا ,,,,,, و يمتلك قدرات مناوره عاليه جدا ,,,,,,

لذا ,,,,يجب علي الصاروخ ان يتفوق علي الطائره في السرعه و المناوره و توقع مكان الهدف ,,,, لذا تكون منظومه التوجيه منظومه آاليه تماما ,,,,,,,,, حيث يقتصر الدور البشري علي تحديد مكان الهدف و توجيه منصه اطلاق الصاروخ ناحية الهدف و الضغط علي زر الاطلاق ,,,,,, بعدها يقوم الصاروخ بتتبع الهدف و جمع المعلومات عن الموقع و السرعه و داتا اخري ,,,, و تدخل هذه المعلومات الي الحاسب الالي للصاروخ الذي يقرر المسار الذي سوف يسير فيه الصاروخ و من ثم يصدر اوامره الي اسطح التحكم لتوجيه الصاروخ الي المسار المطلوب ,,,,,
ما سبق كان فكره عامه ,,,, و استأذنك بقرائة المشاركات السابقه ففيها لمحه عن هذا الموضوع ,,,,, ثم انا في انتظار اسئله اخري ,,,

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سيف المختار (12 فبراير 2007)

اسأل المقاومة العراقية


----------



## فهد الثاني (12 فبراير 2007)

عند السرعات الفوق صوتية supersonic يصبح الـ diffuser له تأثير الـ nozzle والعكس صحيح .....


----------



## م المصري (16 فبراير 2007)

المحرك الصاروخي نوع من المحركات التي تنتج طاقة أكثر من مثيلاتها ذات الحجم نفسه أو أي محرك آخر, ويستطيع الصاروخ أن ينتج طاقة تقدر بأكثر من 3,000 ضعف طاقة محرك السيارة.

سنتطرق هنا إلى نبذة بسيطة عن الصواريخ وبعض الأسس العلمية التي تقوم عليها صناعة الصواريخ.


تطورت تقنية الصواريخ أساسًا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية (1939-1945م), وهي تقنية غاية في التعقيد لأن محرك الصاروخ يجب أن يصمد، ليس فقط لدرجات الحرارة العالية، ولكن للضغط العالي الفائق والقوى الميكانيكية القوية أيضًا، وأخيرًا ينبغي أن يظل خفيفًا لتحقيق مهامه, ويستعمل الناس الصواريخ أساسًا للبحث العلمي ورحلات الفضاء الى الكواكب والحرب.

استعملت الصواريخ في الحروب طوال مئات السنين, ففي القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي كان الجنود الصينيون يطلقونها على الجيوش المهاجمة, واستعملت القوات البريطانية الصواريخ للهجوم على فورت مكهنري في ماريلاند الأمريكية خلال حرب عام 1812, وخلال الحرب العالمية الأولى (1914ـ 1918م)، استعمل الفرنسيون الصواريخ لإسقاط طائرات العدو, وهجمت ألمانيا على بريطانيا بالصواريخ خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية, وتستطيع الصواريخ اليوم أن تحطم الأقمار الصناعية في مدارها حول الأرض، وكذلك الطائرات النفاثة والقذائف التي تطير أسرع من الصوت.

أنواع الصواريخ:
هناك أربعة أنواع رئيسية من الصواريخ: 1- صواريخ الوقود الدافع الصلب 2- صواريخ الوقود الدافع السائل 3- الصواريخ الكهربائية 4- الصواريخ النووية.

كيف يعمل الصاروخ ؟
قانون الحركة الأساسي الذي اكتشفه العالم البريطاني (إسحق نيوتن) في القرن السابع عشر الميلادي يصف كيف يعمل الصاروخ, هذا القانون ينص على أن( لكل فعل رد فعل مساوٍ له في المقدار ومضادٍّ له في الاتجاه).
يحرق الصاروخ وقودًا خاصًا في غرفة احتراق فينتج غاز يتمدد بسرعة, ويضغط هذا الغاز داخل الصاروخ بالتساوي في كل الاتجاهات, وضغط هذا الغاز على أحد جوانب الصاروخ يساوي ضغط الغاز على الجانب المقابل, ويخرج الغاز من مؤخرة الصاروخ من خلال فوهة, ولا يعادل هذا الغاز المعدم ضغط الغاز على مقدمة الصاروخ, وهذا الضغط غير المتساوي هو الذي يدفع الصاروخ للأمام.
وسريان الغاز خلال فوهة الصاروخ هو الفعل الذي وُصِفَ في قانون نيوتن, ويكون رد الفعل هو الدفع المستمر قوة الدفع للصاروخ بعيدًا عن خروج الغاز المعدم.

الوقود الدافع للصاروخ:
تحرق الصواريخ مجموعة من المواد الكيميائية تُسمى الوقود الدافع يتكوَّن من: 

1-وقود, مثل البنزين والبرافين أو الهيدروجين السائل.

2- مادة مؤكسدة, مثل رباعي أكسيد النيتروجين أو الأكسجين السائل, والمادة المؤكسدة تمد الوقود بالأكسجين اللازم للاحتراق, ويُمَكِّن هذا الأكسجين الصاروخ من العمل في الفضاء الخارجي حيث لا يوجد هواء.
يحرق الصاروخ أغلب الوقود الدافع خلال الدقائق القليلة الأولى للطيران, وخلال هذا الوقت تقل سرعة الصاروخ بالاحتكاك بالهواء والجاذبية ووزن الوقود.
يعوق احتكاك الهواء الصاروخ طوال مساره في الغلاف الجوي, وعندما ينطلق الصاروخ إلى أعلى، فإن الهواء يصبح أقل ويقل الاحتكاك في الفضاء، ولا يوجد احتكاك يؤثر على الصاروخ, وتشد الجاذبية الأرضية الصاروخ إلى الأرض، لكن هذا الجذب يقل كلما ارتفع الصاروخ بعيدًا عن الأرض, وعندما يحرق الصاروخ الوقود فإن وزنه يقل.

استعمالات الصواريخ :
تستعمل الدول الصواريخ أساسًا لتوفير أدوات نقل تنطلق بسرعات عالية خلال الغلاف الجوي والفضاء. وتُعَدُّ الصواريخ ذات قيمة عالية: للاستعمالات العسكرية ولأبحاث الغلاف الجوي و لإطلاق مجسات الاكتشاف والأقمار الصناعية و للسفر عبر الفضاء.

وتعد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و روسيا من اكبر الدول واعظمها في مجال الأبحاث والتصنيع والتطوير لهذه التقنية الحديثة.


----------



## م المصري (16 فبراير 2007)

الصواريخ الموجهة التي تركب الشعاع 

تعرف المراجع المتخصصة الصاروخ الموجه بأنه ذلك الصاروخ القادر على تغيير اتجاه طيرانه بعد الإطلاق ويظل قادراً على ذلك حتى يكون قريباً من نقطة اصطدامه بالهدف. لتحقيق ذلك يلزم أن يحقق نظام التوجيه عدة مطالب هي:
@ يجب أن يعرف مكان الهدف وقد يحتاج ذلك إلى ضرورة وجود فرد في حلقة التوجيه كما الأنظمة التي تتبع الهدف بصرياً أو التي يتم توجيهها بإضاءة الهدف بالليزر.
@ يجب أن يعرف، أو يكون قادراً على تحديد مسار الهدف.
@ يجب أن يكون قادراً على تصحيح مسار الصاروخ في ضوء التعليمات الجديدة التي يستقبلها.
@ يجب أن يتأكد أن الصاروخ غير مطالب بإجراء مناورة تزيد عن الحدود التصميمية لمكونات الصاروخ.
من المعروف أن استخدام الصواريخ الموجهة يهدف إلى تحقيق تدمير الهدف بصاروخ واحد. يقوم نظام التوجيه في الصواريخ (سطح - جو)، المضادة للدبابات، (جو-جو) بأداء وظيفة بواسطة تتبع الهدف أما في الصواريخ (أرض- أرض) فإنه غالباً ما يقوم نظام التوجيه باستخدام بيانات محددة مسبقاً لتحديد مكان الهدف. ويتكون نظام التوجيه من عدة مكونات هي:
وحدة التتبع وهي الوحدة التي تقوم بتحديد الوضع النسبي للهدف والصاروخ وقد يتم التتبع بواسطة موجات الراديو، أو موجات الرادار، أو بصرياً.
وحدة الحاسب وهي التي تقوم بحساب المناورات المطلوب أن يقوم بها الصاروخ للوصول إلى الهدف.
وحدة التوجيه وهي التي توفر الوسيلة التي يمكن بواسطتها إرسال الأوامر إلى الصاروخ مثل موجات الراديو أو موجات الرادار.
يمكن تقسيم طرق التوجيه إلى ثلاثة أنواع هي المسار المحدد مسبقاً (predetermined Course) وهو يعتمد على المعلومات التي يتم وضعها في الصاروخ قبل الإطلاق، والمسار الذي يتم التحكم فيه أثناء الطيران (controlled Path) وهو يعتمد على المعلومات التي يتم تغذيتها للصاروخ بعد الإطلاق، التوجيه الذاتي (homing) ويعتمد على التعرف على الهدف سواء تم ذلك التعرف بواسطة مصدر خارجي أو بواسطة الصاروخ نفسه ثم يقوم الصاروخ بعد ذلك بتتبع الهدف نتيجة للإشارات الصادرة من الهدف.
يعتبر نظام التوجيه للصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع من ذلك النوع الذي يتم فيه التحكم في المسار بعد الإطلاق وينقسم هذا النوع من التوجيه إلى نوعين هما التحكم في المسار بواسطة أوامر التوجيه، النوع الثاني هو ركوب الشعاع الصادر من الهدف. يتطلب النوع الأول من هذا التوجيه تعديل مسار الصاروخ أثناء الطيران بواسطة مؤثر خارجي ويتم توصيل أوامر التوجيه إما بواسطة موجات الراديو، أو موجات الرادار، أو بواسطة سلك كما يتطلب وجود وسيلة لتحديد مكان كل من الهدف والصاروخ، حاسب آلي يقبل بيانات كل من الهدف والصاروخ ويقوم بحساب أوامر قيادة الصاروخ، وسيلة لتكويد مخرجات الحاسب الآلي في صورة مناسبة لنقلها إلى الصاروخ، وأخيراً مرسل راداري لتمرير إشارات الأوامر إلى الصاروخ.
عند استخدام ركوب الشعاع في التوجيه فإن الصاروخ يحتوي على وحدة تمكنه من تتبع الشعاع الإلكتروني وفي هذه الطريقة يتم إطلاق الصاروخ على الشعاع ونتيجة لأن الشعاع يكون متجهاً إلى الهدف فإن الصاروخ يحاول أن يمركز نفسه في الشعاع حتى يصطدم بالهدف وتقوم الدوائر الالكترونية في الصاروخ باكتشاف أعلى مستوى للطاقة في الشعاع ونتيجة لذلك يحاول الصاروخ البحث عن مركز الشعاع. من البديهي أن الصاروخ الذي يستخدم هذا النوع من التوجيه لا يقوم بمناورات حادة. يحتاج استخدام الصواريخ التي تركب الأشعة إلى نظم مساعدة للحرب الإلكترونية لكشف أجهزة الرادار المعادية وتوفير صورة واضحة عن الموقف الإلكتروني المعادي وأنواع الرادارات وأماكن تمركزها وتردداتها مما يساعد على تقدير التهديدات بدقة ووضع أسبقيات الهجوم عليها كما يحتاج إلى نظم تسديد تحتوى على أجهزة استشعار وحاسب إلكتروني وأجهزة تحكم وإطلاق بحيث يتم إطلاق الصاروخ بعد تغذيته بالبيانات الدقيقة عن تردد أجهزة الرادار ومكانه.
يختلف التوجيه بواسطة ركوب الشعاع عن التوجيه الذاتي السلبي (passive Homing) بأن ذلك النوع الأخير يقوم نفسه باكتشاف الإشعاع الطبيعي للهدف وقد يتم استخدام مصدر خارجي لإضاءة الهدف (designator) كما هو الحال مع الصواريخ والذخائر التي يتم توجيهها بالليزر ولذلك يلزم وجود وحدة مسح للإشعاع لالتقاط تلك الإشعاعات التي قد تأخذ شكل موجات راديو أو موجات صوتية أو أشعة تحت الحمراء صادرة من أنابيب العادم أو موجات ضوئية (أشعة الليزر) كما يلزم أيضاً وجود وسيلة لتحديد الهدف حتى يمكن اعتراض الإشارات الصادرة وأخيراً يلزم وجود دوائر لقيادة وتوجيه الصاروخ. بالنسبة للصاروخ الذي يركب الشعاع فإن تلك الإجراءات تقوم بها وحدات منفصلة عن الصاروخ تقوم بتحديد نوع الإشعاع وتردده واتجاهه ثم تقوم بتغذية تلك البيانات للصاروخ قبل إطلاقه.
قد يكون مناسباً أن نشير إلى أن الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع يمكن أن تستخدم كل من الموجات الرادارية وهو الأسلوب المتبع عادة مع الصواريخ (جو- سطح) كما يمكن استخدام أشعة الليزر وهو الأسلوب المتبع مع الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات كما أنه يتم استخدام التوجيه المختلط كأن يتم استخدام التوجيه الذاتي (homing) في المراحل الأخيرة من الطيران مع استخدام التوجيه بركوب الشعاع في المرحلة الأولى من الطيران وذلك لتحسين الدقة.


----------



## م المصري (16 فبراير 2007)

الصواريخ الموجهة التي تركب الشعاع 

تعرف المراجع المتخصصة الصاروخ الموجه بأنه ذلك الصاروخ القادر على تغيير اتجاه طيرانه بعد الإطلاق ويظل قادراً على ذلك حتى يكون قريباً من نقطة اصطدامه بالهدف. لتحقيق ذلك يلزم أن يحقق نظام التوجيه عدة مطالب هي:
@ يجب أن يعرف مكان الهدف وقد يحتاج ذلك إلى ضرورة وجود فرد في حلقة التوجيه كما الأنظمة التي تتبع الهدف بصرياً أو التي يتم توجيهها بإضاءة الهدف بالليزر.
@ يجب أن يعرف، أو يكون قادراً على تحديد مسار الهدف.
@ يجب أن يكون قادراً على تصحيح مسار الصاروخ في ضوء التعليمات الجديدة التي يستقبلها.
@ يجب أن يتأكد أن الصاروخ غير مطالب بإجراء مناورة تزيد عن الحدود التصميمية لمكونات الصاروخ.
من المعروف أن استخدام الصواريخ الموجهة يهدف إلى تحقيق تدمير الهدف بصاروخ واحد. يقوم نظام التوجيه في الصواريخ (سطح - جو)، المضادة للدبابات، (جو-جو) بأداء وظيفة بواسطة تتبع الهدف أما في الصواريخ (أرض- أرض) فإنه غالباً ما يقوم نظام التوجيه باستخدام بيانات محددة مسبقاً لتحديد مكان الهدف. ويتكون نظام التوجيه من عدة مكونات هي:
وحدة التتبع وهي الوحدة التي تقوم بتحديد الوضع النسبي للهدف والصاروخ وقد يتم التتبع بواسطة موجات الراديو، أو موجات الرادار، أو بصرياً.
وحدة الحاسب وهي التي تقوم بحساب المناورات المطلوب أن يقوم بها الصاروخ للوصول إلى الهدف.
وحدة التوجيه وهي التي توفر الوسيلة التي يمكن بواسطتها إرسال الأوامر إلى الصاروخ مثل موجات الراديو أو موجات الرادار.
يمكن تقسيم طرق التوجيه إلى ثلاثة أنواع هي المسار المحدد مسبقاً (predetermined Course) وهو يعتمد على المعلومات التي يتم وضعها في الصاروخ قبل الإطلاق، والمسار الذي يتم التحكم فيه أثناء الطيران (controlled Path) وهو يعتمد على المعلومات التي يتم تغذيتها للصاروخ بعد الإطلاق، التوجيه الذاتي (homing) ويعتمد على التعرف على الهدف سواء تم ذلك التعرف بواسطة مصدر خارجي أو بواسطة الصاروخ نفسه ثم يقوم الصاروخ بعد ذلك بتتبع الهدف نتيجة للإشارات الصادرة من الهدف.
يعتبر نظام التوجيه للصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع من ذلك النوع الذي يتم فيه التحكم في المسار بعد الإطلاق وينقسم هذا النوع من التوجيه إلى نوعين هما التحكم في المسار بواسطة أوامر التوجيه، النوع الثاني هو ركوب الشعاع الصادر من الهدف. يتطلب النوع الأول من هذا التوجيه تعديل مسار الصاروخ أثناء الطيران بواسطة مؤثر خارجي ويتم توصيل أوامر التوجيه إما بواسطة موجات الراديو، أو موجات الرادار، أو بواسطة سلك كما يتطلب وجود وسيلة لتحديد مكان كل من الهدف والصاروخ، حاسب آلي يقبل بيانات كل من الهدف والصاروخ ويقوم بحساب أوامر قيادة الصاروخ، وسيلة لتكويد مخرجات الحاسب الآلي في صورة مناسبة لنقلها إلى الصاروخ، وأخيراً مرسل راداري لتمرير إشارات الأوامر إلى الصاروخ.
عند استخدام ركوب الشعاع في التوجيه فإن الصاروخ يحتوي على وحدة تمكنه من تتبع الشعاع الإلكتروني وفي هذه الطريقة يتم إطلاق الصاروخ على الشعاع ونتيجة لأن الشعاع يكون متجهاً إلى الهدف فإن الصاروخ يحاول أن يمركز نفسه في الشعاع حتى يصطدم بالهدف وتقوم الدوائر الالكترونية في الصاروخ باكتشاف أعلى مستوى للطاقة في الشعاع ونتيجة لذلك يحاول الصاروخ البحث عن مركز الشعاع. من البديهي أن الصاروخ الذي يستخدم هذا النوع من التوجيه لا يقوم بمناورات حادة. يحتاج استخدام الصواريخ التي تركب الأشعة إلى نظم مساعدة للحرب الإلكترونية لكشف أجهزة الرادار المعادية وتوفير صورة واضحة عن الموقف الإلكتروني المعادي وأنواع الرادارات وأماكن تمركزها وتردداتها مما يساعد على تقدير التهديدات بدقة ووضع أسبقيات الهجوم عليها كما يحتاج إلى نظم تسديد تحتوى على أجهزة استشعار وحاسب إلكتروني وأجهزة تحكم وإطلاق بحيث يتم إطلاق الصاروخ بعد تغذيته بالبيانات الدقيقة عن تردد أجهزة الرادار ومكانه.
يختلف التوجيه بواسطة ركوب الشعاع عن التوجيه الذاتي السلبي (passive Homing) بأن ذلك النوع الأخير يقوم نفسه باكتشاف الإشعاع الطبيعي للهدف وقد يتم استخدام مصدر خارجي لإضاءة الهدف (designator) كما هو الحال مع الصواريخ والذخائر التي يتم توجيهها بالليزر ولذلك يلزم وجود وحدة مسح للإشعاع لالتقاط تلك الإشعاعات التي قد تأخذ شكل موجات راديو أو موجات صوتية أو أشعة تحت الحمراء صادرة من أنابيب العادم أو موجات ضوئية (أشعة الليزر) كما يلزم أيضاً وجود وسيلة لتحديد الهدف حتى يمكن اعتراض الإشارات الصادرة وأخيراً يلزم وجود دوائر لقيادة وتوجيه الصاروخ. بالنسبة للصاروخ الذي يركب الشعاع فإن تلك الإجراءات تقوم بها وحدات منفصلة عن الصاروخ تقوم بتحديد نوع الإشعاع وتردده واتجاهه ثم تقوم بتغذية تلك البيانات للصاروخ قبل إطلاقه.
قد يكون مناسباً أن نشير إلى أن الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع يمكن أن تستخدم كل من الموجات الرادارية وهو الأسلوب المتبع عادة مع الصواريخ (جو- سطح) كما يمكن استخدام أشعة الليزر وهو الأسلوب المتبع مع الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات كما أنه يتم استخدام التوجيه المختلط كأن يتم استخدام التوجيه الذاتي (homing) في المراحل الأخيرة من الطيران مع استخدام التوجيه بركوب الشعاع في المرحلة الأولى من الطيران وذلك لتحسين الدقة.


----------



## م المصري (16 فبراير 2007)

تابع / الصواريخ الموجهة التي تركب الشعاع  


الأهداف التكتيكية الخداعية
التي تطلق من الجو


من الطبيعي أن يلجأ مستخدم صواريخ الدفاع الجوي إلى الطرق المختلفة لمقاومة الهجوم بالصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع ومن هذه الطرق العمل أثناء التدريب على تردد أو ترددين لأجهزة الرادار والاحتفاظ ببقية الترددات في سرية تامة لاستخدامها وقت الحرب الفعلية. قام المستخدمون للصواريخ المضادة للرادار بالتفكير في طريقة لكشف ترددات الرادارات المعادية وحماية طائراتهم من نيران الصواريخ المضادة لها وكان نتيجة لذلك أن تم تصميم ما يعرف بالأهداف الخداعية التكتيكية التي تطلق من الجو قامت إحدى الشركات الأمريكية بتصنيع تلك الأهداف الخداعية لصالح البحرية الأمريكية بحيث تحاكي الهجوم الجوي وبالتالي تعمل على زيادة فرصة البقاء للطائرات وتعمل على تشبيه الهجوم الجوي بعدد كبير من الطائرات مما يعمل على إمكانية اختراق الدفاعات الجوية المعادية.
يمكن لطائرة القتال التقليدية أن تحمل 20 هدفاً خادعاً. يأخذ الهدف الخداعي التقليدي شكل الطائرة بدون طيار، وله نفس المقطع الراداري لطائرة القتال، ويزن في حدود 250 كيلوجراماً ويتم تركيبه على الطائرة في أماكن تركيب القنابل وبدون أي تعديلات. يتم إطلاق الهدف الخداعي على مسافة أمن مناسبة ويمكنه أن يرتفع إلى 10 أضعاف الارتفاع الذي أطلق عليه.
أثناء حرب تحرير الكويت أثبت استخدام الأهداف الخداعية فاعلية كبيرة حيث تم في ال 72 ساعة الأولى من عاصفة الصحراء خداع الدفاعات الجوية العراقية ويقدر أن أكثر من 100 هدف جوي من التي أعلنت العراق عن تدميرها كانت أهدافاً خداعية. لقد جذبت تلك الأهداف الخداعية صواريخ الدفاع الجوي العراقي كما أن بعضها قد تم اعتراضه بواسطة طائرات عراقية أيضاً. لقد قامت الشركة المنتجة لتلك الأهداف وقبل أن يثبت نجاحها في التفكير في تطوير ما يعرف بالهدف الخداعي المطور. سيحتوي هذا الهدف الأخير على وحدة دفع من النوع التوربيني النفاث ويمكنه الملاحة على ارتفاعات أقل انخفاضاً من تلك التي يطير عليها النوع الأصلي وإضافات أخرى ستجعل من محاكاة الهجوم الجوي أكثر واقعية. تقوم القوات البحرية الأمريكية وقوات مشاة البحرية الأمريكية بشراء الأهداف الخداعية المطورة (ITALD) التي تم تصميمها على أساس الأهداف الخداعية التي تطلق من الجو (TALD) الذي طورته شركة (TAAS) الإسرائيلية لصالح القوات الإسرائيلية. تقوم أيضاً شركة (TAAS) بتطوير الصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع دليله (DELILAH -AR) من النوع (STAR-1) الذي قد أضاف باحثاً له نطاق واسع من الترددات للهدف الخداعي المطور (دليله) الذي يستخدم معه. يصل مدى هذا السلاح إلى 400 كيلومتر وتصل سرعة الطيران ما بين 3،0 إلى 7،0 مثل سرعة الصوت. يتم حالياً تطوير الهدف الخداعي المصغر الذي يطلق من الجو (MINIATURE AIR LAUNCHED DECOY - MALD) وهو مفهوم تكنولوجي متطور يتم اختباره حالياً ومن المتوقع أن تستخدمه كل من القوات الجوية، والقوات البحرية، وقوات مشاة البحرية الأمريكية.
أهمية الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع ودورها في حرب تحرير الكويت وحرب البوسنة
لقد زادت الحاجة إلى أهمية تقليل خسائر الطائرات المقاتلة وأطقمها وفي نفس الوقت قلت الاعتمادات المخصصة للقوات الجوية لكثير من الدول ومن هنا زادت الأهمية لعمليات إخماد الدفاعات المعادية وهو ما ظهر واضحاً أثناء عمليات تحرير الكويت، والبوسنة والهرسك. يعني إخماد الدفاعات الجوية المعادية تدمير أو إسكات رادارات وحدات المدفعية الموجهة المضادة للطائرات، والصواريخ الموجهة (سطح- جو). لقد كانت موجودات قوات التحالف المخصصة لإحباط الدفاعات الجوية العراقية كافية لإرغام القيادة العليا العراقية على إطفاء شبكة الدفاع الجوي أثناء تلك العمليات.
منذ حرب تحرير الكويت قررت وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية أن تحيل طائرات القوات الجوية من النوع (F-4G) (WILD WEASET) إلى التقاعد في عام 1996م كما قررت سحب طائراتها من النوع EF-111 من الخدمة في عام 1999م كما تم سحب طائرات القوات البحرية من النوع A-6 وتم تخصيص مهام إحباط الدفاعات الجوية المعادية لطائرات بديلة. سيتم استخدام أكثر من 500 طائرة من النوع F-18، 127 طائرة (EA-6B PROWLER) التي تعمل مع القوات البحرية وقوات مشاة البحرية، وعدد آخر من طائرات القوات الجوية من النوع F-16 بعد تعديلها لتكون من المجموعة 50-52 (BLOCK 50/52).
لقد تم إيقاف برامج تحسين الطائرة EF-111 بالرغم من مزاياها من حيث السرعة التي تمكنها من العمل ضمن مجموعة طائرات هجومية تطير بسرعة تزيد عن سرعة الصوت، والمدى الذي يزيد عن مدى الطائرة (EA-6B PROWELR) ولكن كان يعيبها قدم هيكلها وعدم إمكانية استخدامها من على ظهر حاملات الطائرات بالإضافة إلى أنها لا تتسلح بالصاروخ عالي السرعة المضاد للإشعاع (HIGH SPEED ANTI - RADIATION MISSILE - HARM). يمكن لأنواع الطائرات الثلاثة (F-16, EA-6B, F/A-18) السابق الإشارة إليها التي سيتم استخدامها لإحباط الدفاعات الجوية المعادية أن تستخدم الصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع وذلك بالإضافة إلى أن الطائرات EA-6B مجهزة بنظم الإعاقة المتكاملة من النوع AN/ALQ-99F.
تم تجهيز أكثر من 100 طائرة من النوع F-16 بجهاز التسديد للصاروخ عالي السرعة المضاد للإشعاع (HARM TARGETING SYSTEM- HTS) طراز ASQ-213. يمكن لهذا الجهاز الذي يزن 40 كيلوجرام أن يكتشف، ويتعرف على، ويحدد مكان الرادارات المعادية، ويقوم ببرمجة الصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع لمهاجمة تلك الرادارات. تواجه الطائرات F-16 انتقادات حادة لاستخدامها محل الطائرة F-4G ولكن القوات الجوية الأمريكية ترد على تلك الانتقادات بأن استخدام نظام التسديد للصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع (HTS) سيقلل من عيوب تلك الطائرة وأن الطائرات المجهزة بذلك النظام غالباً ما تعمل مع الطائرات المجهزة بالنظام المشترك للاستطلاع الإلكتروني طراز (RC-135)، الطائرات EA-6B، مما سيعظم من فاعليتها. لن يتم رفع كفاية الطائرات (EA-6B PROWLERS) كما كان مخططاً من قبل ولكن تم رصد المبالغ المالية لتعديل 20 طائرة منها لتناسب مطالب القوات الجوية الأمريكية، وتجهيزها بمعدات إرسال للإعاقة الإلكترونية، وشراء 30 جهاز طراز AN/USQ -113 لإعاقة المواصلات المعادية. من الجدير بالذكر أن دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة قد تعاقدت على شراء 80 طائرة من النوع F-16 من المجموعة 60 (BLOCK60) ومعداتها التكميلية بقيمة تبلغ ستة مليارات و 400 مليون دولار أمريكي وتلك الطائرات أحدث من المجموعة 50 التي طلبتها القوات الجوية الأمريكية وهو ما أثار عدة تساؤلات عن أسباب ذلك. قامت شركة ماكدونالد دوجلاس بالتعاقد مع القوات البحرية الأمريكية للقيام بدراسة جدوى لتطوير النسخة من الطائرة ذات المقعدين F/A-18F التي تستخدم في حرب القيادة والسيطرة (COMMAND AND CONTROL WARFARE-C2W) لاستخدامها كبديل محتمل للطائرة EA-6B قبل نهاية عام 2010م. قامت شركة ماكدونالد دوجلاس بدورها بتوقيع مذكرات تفاهم مع شركات أمريكية أخرى لتنفيذ تلك المهمة.
طلبت الصواريخ عالية السرعة المضادة للإشعاع (HARM) القوات الجوية لكل من ألمانيا، إيطاليا، أسبانيا، كوريا الجنوبية وتركيا. في عام 1995 قامت القوات الجوية الألمانية بنشر 14 طائرة تورنادو (من ضمن 35 طائرة هو جميع ما لديها من هذا النوع من الطائرات) مجهزة للهجوم الإلكتروني والاستطلاع بالإضافة إلى تسليحها بالصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع في إيطاليا وذلك للاشتراك في العمليات الجوية فوق البوسنة مع طائرات حلف الناتو. قامت القوات الجوية الإيطالية أيضاً بتسليح جزء من طائراتها من النوع تورنادو بالصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع أما القوات الجوية الأسبانية فتستخدم هذا الصاروخ مع طائراتها من النوع F-18.
قامت القوات الجوية الملكية البريطانية أثناء حرب تحرير الكويت عام (1990 1991م) بإطلاق 130 صاروخاً مضاداً للإشعاع من النوع الذي يطلق من الجو المضاد للرادار (AIR LAUNCHED ANTI-RADAR MISSILE - ALARM) الذي تقوم بتصنيعه شركة بريتش إيروسبيس دايناميكس (BRITISH AEROSPAEC DYNAMICS) ولكنها لم تستخدم هذا الصاروخ في أي اشتباكات بعد ذلك سواء فوق العراق أو فوق البوسنة. تسعى القوات الجوية الملكية البريطانية إلى أن يشمل تطوير طائراتها تورنادو من النوع GR-4 على إمكانية تغذية البيانات من باحث الصاروخ ألارم (ALARM) إلى طاقم الطائرة وهو ما سيوفر استخبارات لحظية عن التهديدات المعادية. تقوم القوات الجوية الفرنسية باستخدام الصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع من النوع أرمات (ARMAT) الذي تصنعه شركة ماترا الفرنسية ولكن لا توجد معلومات عن استخدامه في القتال.
لقد كان للضغوط السياسية أثرها الكبير في البحث عن الوسائل التي تقلل من الخسائر أثناء العمليات. ظهر ذلك في حشد المساندة الكبيرة لعمليات إحباط الدفاعات الجوية (SEAD) فوق العراق والبوسنة. في صيف عام 1992م قام حلف الناتو بنشر طائرات الاستطلاع الإلكتروني فوق البحر الأدرياتيكي للتحذير من النشاط الراداري فوق البوسنة. خلال العامين التاليين الذي زاد بانتظام العمليات الجوية لمساندة قوات الأمم المتحدة حيث بدأت عمليات حظر الطيران في أبريل عام 1993م ثم تلى ذلك مهام تنفيذ إخلاء المناطق الآمنة من الأسلحة الثقيلة عام 1994م.
أثناء تلك الفترة كانت طائرات حلف الناتو تطير على ارتفاعات تزيد عن 5000 قدم لتقليل المخاطر الناتجة عن استخدام أسلحة الدفاع الجوي التي تطلق من الكتف، المدفعية المضادة للطائرات. في خريف عام 1994م قام الصرب بتشغيل نظم صواريخ الدفاع الجوي الموجهة بالرادار في منطقتي شمال غرب البوسنة وكارايينا لإيقاف هجمات الناتو الجوية المساندة للمناطق الآمنة في منطقة بيهاتش. قامت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بالرد على ذلك ونشرت قوات إحباط الدفاعات الجوية في القاعدة الجوية بمدينة أفيانو الإيطالية. شملت تلك القوات الطائرات من النوع (EF-111) وطائرات مشاة البحرية الأمريكية من النوع (EA-6B) لمساندة الهجمات الجوية لحلف الناتو على القاعدة الجوية أودبينا بمنطقة كاريينا كما كانت تقوم بالدوريات على غرب البوسنة ووصلت الدوريات ذروتها في نوفمبر عام 1994م.
أجبرت القيود الدبلوماسية حلف الناتو على قصر عملياته العسكرية على عمليات الحماية الذاتية بواسطة القيام بالدوريات لإحباط الدفاعات الجوية اليوغسلافية بدلاً من القيام بضربة إجهاض ضدها حيث سمح لطائرات حلف الناتو بالاشتباك مع رادارات الدفاع الجوي الصربية فقط عند قيامها بإضاءة تلك الطائرات بطريقة معادية (بواسطة الربط على الطائرة قبل إطلاق الصاروخ). في أغسطس 1995م قامت القوات البحرية الأمريكية بهجوم مضاد ضد الرادارات لشل قدرة الدفاعات الجوية الصربية في كرايينا. حتى بداية عملية القوة المتعمدة (DELIBERATE FORCE) كانت فرنسا وبريطانيا تعارضان باستمرار الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في القيام بضربة إجهاض لشل الدفاع الصربي على أساس أن ذلك سيعتبره الصرب عملاً من أعمال الحرب مما سيدفعهم لمهاجمة قوات الأمم المتحدة المسلحة تسليحاً خفيفاً كنوع من الانتقام. في نفس الوقت قامت القوات الجوية التكتيكية الخامسة لحلف الناتو بوضع خطة للقيام بضربة إجهاض لشل الدفاعات الجوية الصربية أطلقت عليها اسم (DEAD EYE). كانت تدعو الخطة للقيام بهجمات ضد مراكز المواصلات، مراكز القيادة والسيطرة، رادارات الإنذار المبكر، المراكز المعروفة لصواريخ الدفاع الجوي ووحدات المساندة. في الساعات الأولى ليوم 30 أغسطس 1995م تم وضع جزء من تلك الخطة موضع التنفيذ. شملت الهجمات الافتتاحية قيام الطائرات EA-6B، F/A-18C من حاملة الطائرات روزفلت بالقيام بالهجوم ضد الدفاعات الجوية الصربية في شرق البوسنة باستخدام الصواريخ توماهوك، الصواريخ (جو- أرض) التي تطلق من بعد طراز (LAND ATTACK MISSILE - SLAM STAND OFF) AGM-84E، القنابل المنزلقة الموجهة بالليزر طراز GBU- 15 بالإضافة إلى صواريخ هارم المضادة للإشعاع. بعد أن تم شل قدرات الدفاعات الجوية الصربية اقتصر هجوم حلف الناتو على استخدام الطائرات المسلحة بصواريخ هارم في أعمال الدوريات المستمرة ضد رادارات الصرب. في 4 أكتوبر قامت الطائرات (EA-6B) باستخدام الصواريخ هارم ضد الرادارات الصربية في كل من بنيالوكا وسراييفو. قد يكون من الصعب تقويم عمليات الهجوم لشل قدرة الدفاعات الجوية الصربية ولكن القوات الجوية التكتيكية الخامسة لحلف الناتو أعلنت أن نشاطاتها فوق البوسنة اجتازت الاختبار بنجاح حيث لم تحدث خسائر نتيجة للصواريخ (أرض-جو) الموجهة بالرادار.
تعتمد الولايات المتحدة في عملياتها لتوجيه ضربات الإجهاض ضد الدفاعات الجوية المعادية على استخدام الطائرات المتسللة (STEALTH AIRCRAFT) و- أو الأسلحة التي تطلق من بعد مثل الصاروخ توماهوك (TLAM) والتي أثبتت فاعليتها خلال حرب البوسنة. ومع ذلك فإن الصعوبات السياسية للحصول على مساندة دول حلف الناتو لتنفيذ العملية (DEAD EYE) في بعض مناطق البوسنة أوضحت أهمية الاستمرار في استخدام الطلعات الجوية لإحباط الدفاعات الجوية الصربية باستخدام الاستطلاع الإلكتروني، الإعاقة، والصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع (HARM).
حتى عام 1994م حين ظهر موقف مدينة بيهاتش كانت كل من القوات الجوية الأمريكية والقوات البحرية تقيد استخدام الطائرات EA-6B براولر لمساندة إما نشر حاملات الطائرات أو قوات مشاة البحرية الموجودة في الميدان، بعد استنفاذ موجودات القوات الجوية الأمريكية لم يعد هناك بديلاً عن استخدام طائرات القوات البحرية EA-6B براولر وما تبقى من الطائرات EF-111A في دوريات لمساندة القوات الجوية التكتيكية للحلفاء الخامسة.


----------



## م المصري (16 فبراير 2007)

أنواع الصواريخ
المضادة للإشعات الراداري


أولاً: الصواريخ الأمريكية:

1 الصواريخ شرايك (shrike):
تم تصميم الصاروخ شرايك على أساس الصاروخ (جو-جو) سبارو ويعتبر أول صاروخ مضاد للإشعاع تنتجه الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ولقد أطلق عليه في أول الأمر اسم (arm) وهي اختصار للكلمات (anti - Radiation Missile) ثم بعد ذلك عرف باسم (asm-n-10). بدأ هذا الصاروخ كمشروع في عام 1962م وبعد ذلك أطلق عليه اسم (agm-45a). تم إنتاجه بواسطة مجموعة من الشركات على رأسها شركة تكساس انسترومنت (texas Instrument -ti) وبدأ الإنتاج في عام 1963م وتم استخدامه في جنوب شرق آسيا بعد ذلك بثلاث سنوات مع الطائرات Ea-6a, F-105g. كانت الخبرة الأولى لاستخدام هذا الصاروخ مخيبة للآمال وتم بعد ذلك إجراء عدة تعديلات لمعالجة العيوب التي ظهرت ولتعديل نظام التوجيه ليتعامل مع الترددات المعادية التي تم التعرف عليها وكان يرمز للطرازات التي يتم تعديلها بأرقام إضافية تضاف إلى طراز الصاروخ. يتم استخدام هذا الصاروخ مع طائرات البحرية - مشاة البحرية الأمريكية من الأنواع F-4, A-7, A-6, A-4 وطائرات القوات الجوية الأمريكية من الأنواع Ef-111, F-105, F-4 والطائرات الإسرائيلية من الأنواع F-4 وكفير. عند الإطلاق يتم تحويل الصاروخ أثناء الطيران نحو الهدف ويتم إطلاقه بمجرد ربط الباحث الذي تصنعه شركة Ti على الهدف. تصل سرعة الصاروخ إلى 2 ماخ (ضعف سرعة الصوت) ويقوم الباحث باستمرار بتحديث بيانات التوجيه بحيث يظل الصاروخ في منتصف الإشعاع. تزن الرأس الحربية 66 كيلوجرام وهي من النوع المتشظي. يوجد أكثر من 18 عائلة لطرازات هذا الصاروخ تبدأ بالعائلة Agm-45-1 وتنتهي بالعائلة Agm-45-10 وتستخدم تلك العائلات أكثر من 13 طرازا للباحث وفي عام 1978م تم طلب أكثر من 18500 صاروخ من هذا النوع. 
في حرب رمضان- أكتوبر عام 1973م قامت إسرائيل باستخدام هذا الصاروخ ضد نظم الدفاع الجوي من الأنواع Sa-3, Sa-2 وتم توليفه على التردد 2965-2990 ميجاهرتز، والتردد 3025- 3050 ميجا هرتز ولكن كانت نتائج اشتباكات هذا الصاروخ مع الصواريخ Sa-6 غير مرضية. يصل مدى هذا الصاروخ إلى 29 40 كيلو متر ويزن 177 كيلوجرام ويصل طوله إلى 05،3 متر وقطره 203ملم.
2 الصاروخ ستاندارد المضاد للإشعاعه (standard Arm):
في سبتمبر 1966م تعاقدت القوات البحرية مع شركة جنرال دينامكس على تطوير صاروخ مضاد للإشعاع له أداء أفضل ومدى أطول ورأس حربية أكبر من الصاروخ شرايك والذي كان في ذلك الوقت يعطي نتائج متضاربة وغير مشجعة. على عكس الصاروخ شرايك قامت الموسسات الصناعية البرنامج الكامل لتطوير الصاروخ ستاندرد وتم التطوير على أساس الصاروخ (سطح-جو) من النوع ستاندر طراز (rim-66a) الذي يطلق من القطع البحرية. تم بدء تجارب الطيران في عام 1967 1968م وتم بدء الإنتاج للطراز الأول من هذا الصاروخ وهو (agm-78) في أواخر عام 1968م. تم استخدام هذا الصاروخ مع طائرة القوات الجوية الأمريكية من النوع F-105 طراز G, F وطائرة القوات البحرية من النوع A-6 طراز E, B. تصل سرعة الصاروخ إلى 5،2 ماخ. تم استخدام الباحث المستخدم مع الصاروخ شرايك مع الطراز Agm-78 ولكن تم استبدال هذا الباحث بباحث آخر يعمل على نطاق ترددات أوسع يمكنه البحث عن رادارات الاعتراض للصواريخ (سطح -جو) والرادارات الأخرى كما يمكن طائرة الإطلاق من الهجوم من أي اتجاه وتتخلص من الاشتباك خارح منطقة القتل للصواريخ المعادية وتم استخدام هذا الباحث مع الصاروخ طراز Agm-78b. بفضل استخدام هذا الصاروخ مع الطائرات المجهزة بنظم التعرف والإمساك بالهدف (target Indentification And Acquisition System - Tias) الذي له القدرة على قياس المتغيرات الخاصة للهدف وتزويد باحث الصاروخ بتلك المتغيرات قبل الإطلاق. تتمشى النسخة الثانية لهذا الصاروخ مع نظام التعرف والإمساك بالهدف طراز Apr-38 الذي جهزت به الطائرة F-4g وايلد ويزل التي تعمل مع القوات الجوية الأمريكية. تم بعد ذلك إنتاج النسخ D-2, D, C من هذا الصاروخ. يصل مدى هذا الصاروخ إلى 3،56 كيلو متر ويزن 635 كيلوجرام ويصل طوله إلى 57،4 وقطره 343 ملم.
توجد نسخة من هذا الصاروخ تستخدم مع القطع البحرية وهي الطراز (rgm-66d) ولقد تم تطوير هذه النسخة في أوائل السبعينات للاستخدام مع القطع البحرية كصاروخ (سطح-سطح). نتيجة لأن هذا الصاروخ قد تم تطويره على أساس الصواريخ (سطح- جو) من النوع ستاندارد لذلك يمكن إطلاقه من نفس القواذف أو قاذف فردي يمكن تركيبه على القطع البحرية الصغيرة. يمكن استخدام هذا الصاروخ ضد أي مصدر إشعاع وراء الأفق يعمل في حيز الترددات المناسبة أو ضد القطع البحرية وفي تلك الحالة يتم استخدام نظم التوجيه نصف الإيجابي ضد الرادارات. نتيجة لأن هذا النظام يحتاج بعض التجهيزات البسيطة لذلك يمكن استخدامه مع قوارب الدوريات المسلحة الصغيرة. 
3 الصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع عالي السرعة Harm:
نظراً لأن كل من الصاروخ شرايك أو الصاروخ ستاندرد المضاد للإشعاع لم يحققا جميع المطالب التي يجب أن يحققها الصاروخ المثالي المضاد للإشعاع، بدأت المراكز البحثية للقوات البحرية الأمريكية بالتعاون مع المؤسسات الصناعية الأمريكية في دراسة إنتاج صاروخ مضاد للإشعاع عالي السرعة (high Speed Anti-radiation Missile - Harm). كانت الأهداف التي تم السعي لتحقيقها هي سرعة طيران عالية، الربط على الأهداف وإصابتها قبل أن تُطفئ إشعاعها أو تتخذ إجراءات أخرى، الربط بين التكلفة المنخفضة والإستعمالات المتعددة مثل الصاروخ شرايك، الحساسية الشديدة بحيث يمكنه التقاط الطاقة من الفصوص الجانبية لأشعة الرادار (side Lobes)، مجال الاشتباك الواسع مثل الصاروخ ستاندرد وأخيراً استخدام نظام توجيه ذاتي سلبي باستخدام أحدث تقنيات الدوائر الالكترونية ووسائل الاتصال مع نظم الطائرات الحديثة.
يستخدم الصاروخ هارم مع طائرات القوات البحرية- مشاة البحرية الأمريكية من الأنواع A-18, A-7e, A-6e وطائرات القوات الجوية من الأنواع F-4g وايلد ويزل المجهزة بالنظام F-111a, Apr-38 المجهزة بجهاز استقبال للإنذار الراداري Alr-45 ونظام تحليل الإشارات (dsa-20n) وكلا النظامين متصلين بالصاروخ هارم. يمكن استخدام الصاروخ هارم في ثلاثة أوضاع، الوضع الأساسي وهو الحماية الذاتية (self-protect) وفيه يتم اكتشاف التهديدات بواسطة النظام (alr-45) ويقوم الحاسب الآلي الذي يفرز المعلومات ويحدد الأولويات ويمرر للصاروخ مجموعة من التعليمات الرقمية في زمن قصير جداً لا يتعدى جزء صغير من الثانية يتم بناء عليها إطلاق الصاروخ. في الوضع الثاني وهو وضع أهداف الصدفة (target Of Opportunity) يقوم الباحث الحساس جداً بالربط على بعض المتغيرات الخاصة بتشغيل الهدف وكذلك بعض الإنبعاثات الصادرة من بعض مكونات أجهزة الرادار والتي لم يكن في استطاعة الصاروخ شرايك أو الصاروخ ستاندرد كشفها. في الوضع الثالث وهو وضع التلقين (briefing) ويستخدم عندما تكون الإشارات الصادرة من الأهداف أضعف من أن تمكن الصاروخ من الاتجاه إليها ذاتياً وفي تلك الحالة يتم تغذية حاسب الصاروخ بالمسار المحسوب مسبقاً ويتم إطلاقه في اتجاه موقع أجهزة الرادار فإذا كانت تلك الأجهزة في حالة صمت راداري فإن الصاروخ يقوم بتدمير نفسه ذاتياً إما إذا كانت بعض مكونات أجهزة الرادار يصدر عنها إشعاعات فإن الصاروخ يوجه نفسه ذاتياً إليها.
بعد حرب تحرير الكويت تقرر تطوير هذا الصاروخ وإنتاج الجيل الثالث طراز (agm-88c) الذي يمكنه التعامل مع أجهزة الرادار الحديثة التي تستخدم الترددات المراوغة والنطاقات الواسعة المنتشرة (spectrum Frequency Agility Spread) وفي عام 1994م بدأ تسليح الطائرات الأمريكية بالطراز الجديد وتتلخص التعديلات فيما يلي:
@ استبدال الباحث القديم بآخر أكثر حساسية لمواجهة الترددات الجديدة في رادارات الدفاع الجوي.
@ استخدام نظم توجيه متطورة يحسن من أداء الصاروخ في مواجهة المناورات الإلكترونية التي تقوم بها أجهزة رادار الدفاع الجوي، وكذلك العمل بكفاءة في مواجهة التهديدات الكثيفة.
@ استخدام حاسب آلي ذو سعة أكبر يصل إلى أربعة أضعاف سعة الحاسب المستخدم مع الجيل الثاني طراز B.
@ استبدال الرأس الحربية بأخرى تحتوي على عشرة آلاف مكعب من سبيكة التنجستن يمكنها اختراق نصف بوصة من الصلب المدرع مما ضاعف من قدرتها التدميرية ضد هوائيات أجهزة الرادار المعادية.
ثانياً الصواريخ الروسية المضادة للرادار:
يعتبر الصاروخ (as-1 Kennel) هو أول صاروخ (جو-سطح) يظهر في ترسانة الأسلحة السوفييتية في عام 1961م، حيث استخدم بأعداد كبيرة مع القوات الجوية للقوات البحرية السوفييتية حيث كان يتم استخدامه مع القاذفة Tu-16. يستخدم الصاروخ كينيل رأساً حربياً تقليدية ويمكن إطلاقه في وضعين، الوضع الأول وهو وضع الإطلاق على المستويات العالية ويصل مداه في هذا الوضع إلى 150 كيلومتر، والوضع الثاني وهو وضع الطيران المنخفض ويصل مداه في هذا الوضع إلى 90 كيلومتراً. يتم استخدام التوجيه بركوب شعاع الرادار في المرحلة الأولى من الطيران حيث يتم التحكم في الصاروخ بواسطة الطائرة أما في المرحلة الأخيرة فيتم استخدام التوجيه الذاتي الإيجابي أو السلبي على الهدف. تلا ذلك تطوير كل من الصاروخ (as-2kipper) المضاد للقطع البحرية ويتم توجيهه أيضاً بركوب الشعاع في المرحلة الأولى من الطيران حتى منطقة الهدف ثم بعد ذلك يتولى باحث الأشعة تحت الحمراء في التوجيه إلى الهدف ويصل مدى هذا الصاروخ إلى 200 كيلومتر. بعد ذلك تم تطوير الصاروخ (as-3 Kangaro) الذي يصل مداه إلى 650 كيلومتر ويتم توجيهه بركوب الشعاع خلال المراحل الأولى من الطيران.
قامت روسيا بعد تفكك الاتحاد السوفييتي بتطوير الصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع Kh-25 Mpu للاستخدام مع الطائرات ميج 27 وسوخوي 30. وتوجد من هذا الصاروخ عدة نسخ الأولى Kh-25m ويصل مداها 10 كيلومترات وسرعتها 890 متر-ثانية والنسخة Kh-mp ويصل مداها 40 كيلومتر. في عام 1980م دخل الصاروخ Kh-58 المعروف لدى الغرب باسم As-11 Kilter الخدمة مع القوات الجوية السوفييتية ويصل مداه إلى 120 كيلومتر وعندما يطلق من الطائرة Mig-25mp التي تطير بسرعة 35،2 ماخ فإن مداه يصل إلى 200 كيلومتر. يصل وزن هذا الصاروخ عند الإطلاق إلى 640 كيلوجرام منها 149 كيلوجرام وزن الرأس الحربية.
قد يكون أحدث الصواريخ الروسية المضادة للإشعاع والمخصصة للتصدير هو الصاروخ (kh-31p) والذي يعرف لدى الغرب باسم (as-17 Krypton) وقد قام بتطويره مكتب Zvedzva ويوجد منه عدة نسخ منها النسخة (kh-31a) المضادة للقطع البحرية. تصل سرعة الصاروخ إلى 5،3 ماخ ويصل مداه إلى (50 70) كيلومتر طبقاً لإرتفاع الإطلاق الذي ينحصر بين (50 15000) متر. يزن الصاروخ 650 كيلوجرام وله رأس حربية تزن (140 150) كيلوجرام. يستخدم هذا الصاروخ مع الطائرات الروسية من الأنواع ميج 29، ميج 27، سوخوي 27 إم، سوخوي 27 كي.
الإجراءات المضادة للصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع
من الطبيعي أن تتطور نظم الدفاع الجوي لتواجه التطور الذي يحدث في الصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع ويمكن تلخيص اتجاهات تطوير تلك النظم في الآتي:
@ المناورة بالترددات: حيث أصبحت رادارات الدفاع الجوي الحديثة تستخدم أجهزة إرسال قادرة على تغيير تردداتها عشوائياً وبصفة مستمرة في تزامن دقيق مع أجهزة الاستقبال وهو ما يعرف بخاصية المراوغة بتغيير الترددات (frequency Agility) ولا شك في أن مثل تلك الخاصية تساعد إلى حد كبير في تضليل الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع.
@ استخدام الترددات الاحتياطية: تتميز الرادارات الحديثة بقدرتها على العمل على ترددات رئيسة بعيدة عن بعضها البعض ويمكن لرجال الدفاع الجوي استخدام بعض تلك الترددات الرئيسة أثناء التدريب والرماية في زمن السلم والاحتفاظ بباقي الترددات في سرية تامة لاستخدامها في زمن الحرب. نتيجة لأن الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع لا يمكنها التعامل إلا مع الترددات التي يتم برمجة ذاكرتها عليها فإنها لا يمكنها استشعار الترددات الجديدة وبالتالي لن يتم توجيهها على الهدف.
@ خفة حركة مواقع صواريخ الدفاع الجوي: تتمتع معظم قواعد صواريخ الدفاع الجوي بخفة حركة عالية ويمكنها الانتقال من موقع إلى آخر خلال فترة قصيرة وهنا قد تتعرض الطائرة المسلحة بالصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع وغيرها لنيران مفاجئة.
@ استخدام الرادارات المزدوجة (bistatic Radars): تعتمد الفكرة الأساسية لتلك الرادارات على فصل جهاز الإرسال عن جهاز الاستقبال وبحيث تكون المسافة بينهما كبيرة. يقوم جهاز الإرسال بإضاءة الهدف بالأشعة الرادارية التي تنعكس ويستقبلها جهاز الاستقبال ويحقق هذا الأسلوب التغلب على استخدام الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع حيث سيتم توجيهها إلى جهاز الإرسال فقط في أفضل حالات نجاحها. يزداد الموقف صعوبة بالنسبة لتلك الصواريخ في حالة استخدام أجهزة الرادار المتعددة (multistatic) حيث يتم استخدام أكثر من جهاز إرسال لإضاءة الهدف بترددات مختلفة.
@ الأسلحة الصامتة: قد يتم استخدام وسائل أخرى لتوجيه صواريخ الدفاع الجوي وقد يتم استخدام صواريخ لا ينتج عنها إلا إشعاعات لها طاقة ضعيفة لا تكفي لتوجيه الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع.
@ الخبرة المكتسبة: وقد تكون هي أهم العوامل حيث يعمل التدريب والخبرات المكتسبة من الحروب السابقة على استخدام تكتيكات مبتكرة في التعامل مع مثل تلك الصواريخ ولا شك أن لكل سلاح نقطة ضعف يمكن استغلالها.
@ أسلحة الموجات الميكروية (microwave Weapons): في يناير 1996م قامت القوات الجوية الأمريكية بالتعاقد مع شركة هيوز للنظم الصاروخية لتطوير تقنية إحباط الدفاعات الجوية (sead) باستخدام الموجات الميكروية عالية الطاقة (high Power Microwave - Hpm). لجأت القوات الجوية إلى تطوير تلك التقنية نظراً لتطور تلك التقنية ولزيادة تعرض الأهداف للإصابة بوسائل الدفاع الجوي المختلفة التي تقدمت هي الأخرى في مختلف المجالات. يترواح التأثير الذي يمكن إحداثه في الإلكترونيات المعادية من الإتلاف إلى التدمير ويعتمد ذلك على كل من قابلية الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية للاكتشاف والاعتراض وكذلك السلاح المستخدم ضدها. يمكن للموجات الميكروية أن تتزاوج مع المكونات الإلكترونية سواء كانت تردداتها في نطاق ترددات تلك المكونات أو خارج النطاق. يمكن حرق تلك المكونات حتى لو كان الهدف مطفأ. تتركز جهود البحث نحو تغطية جميع الترددات التي تتراوح بين عشرات الملايين من الهرتزات (mega Hertz) إلى عشرات البلايين منها (giga Hertz)، ويترواح عرض النبضات من جزء من البليون من الثانية (10-9 ثانية) إلى مئات الأجزاء من المليون من الثانية، ويترواح معدل تردد النبضة من نبضة واحدة لكل ثانية إلى آلاف النبضات لكل ثانية، ويترواح مستوى الطاقة من ملايين الواتات (watt) إلى بلايين الواتات، يتم أيضاً البحث في مجال الطاقة الموجهة لاستخدامها كمكمل لاستخدامها أو بديل للأسلحة التقليدية المستخدمة في مهام إخماد الدفاعات الجوية المعادية


----------



## م المصري (17 فبراير 2007)

*صاروخ روسي عملاق مداه 400 كم*

يعتبر هذا الصاروخ ثورة في صواريخ الجو جو لمداه الهائل وتقنية التوجيه التي تكون بالرادار ثم عندما يقترب من الهدف يصبح التوجيه حراري وهذه صورة لمجموعة التوجيه بالصاروخ 
الصاروخ صنع خصيصا لإسقاط طائرات الأواكس من مسافة كبيرة مما يؤدي إلى شلل نصفي للقوة الجوية التي تكون تعتمد على الأواكس بتحركاتها وليس للصاروخ مثيل لدى أميركا والصاروخ الأبعد عند أمريكا هو AIM-154 الذي بعد كثير من التعديلات عليه أثبت فشله ولا تستخدمه إلا طائرات الإف 14 ويبلغ مداه 150 كلم 
تسطيع طائرات Su-35/37, MiG-29SMT, MiG-31B/BM S-37 a MiG1.42. حمل الصاروخ وهذه صور للصاروخ على طائرة ميغ 31 

وزن الصاروخ الكلي 500 كلغ ووزن الحشوة المتفجرة 47 كلغ ولايطلق على هدف أقرب من 150 كلم 
طول الصاروخ 410 سم


----------



## elelamy (17 فبراير 2007)

اريد موقع او كتاب يدينى المعادلات النهائية فى تصميم صاروخ من الاول الى الاخر وشكراااا


----------



## م المصري (19 فبراير 2007)

elelamy قال:


> اريد موقع او كتاب يدينى المعادلات النهائية فى تصميم صاروخ من الاول الى الاخر وشكراااا



أخي العزيز ,,,,, لا يوجد كتاب يعطي كل شئ للتصميم الشئ 

بل هناك كتب كثيره متخصصه في اجزاء كثيره في الصواريخ 

و لتعلم يا أخي ان الصاروخ يشترك في تصميمه عشرات المهنسين من عشرات التخصصات المختلفه 

و ما ينطبق علي الصواريخ ينطبق علي السيارات ,,,, الطائرات ,,,,السفن .,,,الخ 

فاذا وجدت كتابا لكال شئ عن اي شئ ,,,,,فسأبحث لك عن الكتاب الذي تطلبه 

تقبل تحياتي العطره و اهلا بك معنا


----------



## elelamy (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على اهتمامك ولكن ما اريدة هو المعادلات فى غرفة الاحتراق ومعرفة الابعاد اللازمة لتحقيق مسافة معينة وشكرا


----------



## محمد my (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة فعلا 
وجزاك الله الف خير يا اخى


----------



## م المصري (22 فبراير 2007)

محمد my قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة فعلا
> وجزاك الله الف خير يا اخى



الف شكر ,,, و تحت امرك في اي سؤال ,,, تحياتي


----------



## السيد صابر (25 فبراير 2007)

اريد ان اعرف انظمة تبريد وتكييف الصواريخ وبعض المعلومات حولها؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر
في رعاية الله


----------



## م المصري (25 فبراير 2007)

السيد صابر قال:


> اريد ان اعرف انظمة تبريد وتكييف الصواريخ وبعض المعلومات حولها؟
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> في رعاية الله



أشكرك اخي علي جعلي ابتسم ,,,,, فالصواريخ لا تحمل انظمة تكييف بالمعني المفهوم ,,,,

و لكن محركاتها تتضمن انظمه تبريد ,,,,, و اهم منطقه يهتم بتبريدها ,,,,,, هي غرفة الاحتراق ,,,, و غالبا ما تصنع غرفة الاحتراق من عدة طبقات ,,,, يتخلل هذه الطبقات مواسير رفيعه ,,,,, يسير فيها الوقود الصاروخي السائل ,,,,,, قبل دخوله داخل غرفة الاحتراق ,,,,,,, و هنا يكون قد تمت الاستفاده بالوقود كمبرد ,,,,, بدلا من انشاء نظام مائي خاص للتبريد ,,,,,و ايضا تم الاستفاده من الطاقه الحراريه النناتجه عن غرفة الاحتراق في تسخين الوقود قبل دخوله الي داخل الغرفه ,,, مما يحسن كثيرا من اداء عملية الاحتراق ,,,,,

بقية الاجزاء الصاروخ لا تحتاج الي تبريد يذكر ,,,,, لكون الصاروخ ,,,,, معدة تعمل مره واحده (one shot) ,,,,,, و غالبا ما يستفاد من الهواء الجوي لعملية التبريد ,,,,,

اتمني ان اكون قد تمكنت من الاجابه ,,,,, و اكرر لا تكييف داخل الصاروخ ,,,, لأن قائد الصاروخ لا يهتم بهذه الرفاهيه ,,,, انه بالطبع جهاز الطيار الالي 

تحياتي يا أخي و في انتظار اسئله اخري


----------



## السيد صابر (25 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك كل الشكر لاني استفدت ومطلعش خسران واتمني لو اعرف ايضا انظمة التبريد والتكييف التي تستخدم في الطيران عموما ومرة ثانية اكرر شكري لك عي سرعة الرد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م المصري (25 فبراير 2007)

السيد صابر قال:


> اشكرك كل الشكر لاني استفدت ومطلعش خسران واتمني لو اعرف ايضا انظمة التبريد والتكييف التي تستخدم في الطيران عموما ومرة ثانية اكرر شكري لك عي سرعة الرد وجزاك الله خيرا



اهلا بك دائما يا أخي ,,,,,,,,, و لن تكون معنا ابدا من الخاسرين ,,,,, و عن سرعة الرد فهذا حظك ,,,لأني فتحت جهازي للتو علي هذا الموضوع ,,,,,,

و عن سؤالك عن انظمه التبريد و التكييف في الطيران ,,,,,,,, فأستأذنك ان تنقله الي موضوع آخر في قسم هندسة الطيران ,,,, لأن هذا القسم مختص فقط بعلم هندسة الصواريخ 

تقبل عميق تحياتي 

تم انشاء موضوع خاص بسؤال الزميل السيد الصابر علي هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=357040#post357040


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (2 مارس 2007)

انا صراحة لاادرى ما اقولة فالموقع كلة رائع اىشىء رايته الى الان لاادرى ما اقول ولكننىاحمدالله الواحد القهار المنعم والذى من على بمعرفة هذه الموقع ككل الحمدلله كل الحمد والمنه


----------



## م المصري (2 مارس 2007)

مصطفى محمد جمال قال:


> انا صراحة لاادرى ما اقولة فالموقع كلة رائع اىشىء رايته الى الان لاادرى ما اقول ولكننىاحمدالله الواحد القهار المنعم والذى من على بمعرفة هذه الموقع ككل الحمدلله كل الحمد والمنه



نورتنا يا مصطفي و تحت امرك ,,,,,,,,,تحياتي


----------



## فتى حايل (13 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
في الحقيقه اشكرك اخي على هذا الموضوع الرئع والشيق 
سؤالي ...
بالنسبه للصواريخ التي تعمل بالوقود الصلب هل هذا الوقود يقوم بتحريك محرك توربيني او مكبسي او او ... او انه مجرد احتراقه واندفاع الغازات الناتجه يدفع الصاروخ إلى الأعلى كما هو في الصواريخ المحليه الفلسطينيه وشكرا لك اخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## م المصري (13 مارس 2007)

أهلا بك اخي فتي حايل معنا بين جنبات هذا الموضوع ,,,,

و بالنسبه الي سؤالك الكريم ,,,,,,,, جميع الصواريخ المعتمده علي الوقود الصلب تعتمد علي نظرية اندفاع الغازات الناتجه عن الاحتراق عبر nozzle لتولد رد فعل ينشأ عنه اندفاع للصاروخ للأمام ,,,, و لا تستخدم هذه الغازات مطلقا في تحريك اية محركات ,,,,, توربينيه او مكبسيه 

شكرا لك ,,,,و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## abo-hassan (26 مارس 2007)

موضوع شيق وأشكرك عليه
معلوماتك جميلة وشيقه.
وعندي كم سؤال

هل هناك مستقبل للشخص المدني الذي يرغب بدراسة هذا التخصص في عالمنا العربي؟
(من وجهة نظري)أود خدمة بلادي بالتخصص في هذا المجال لكني لم أجد جهة ممكن تدعمني فصرفت النظر.
هل لك وجهة نظر مختلفه؟

هل ممكن تصميم صورايخ مضاده للطائرات وأخرى للسفن بتكاليف وأدوات رخيصه dirty and fast؟
هل هناك أنظمة حماية عربية من الطائرات المعادية نستطيع أن نعتمد عليها؟


----------



## م المصري (26 مارس 2007)

abo-hassan قال:


> موضوع شيق وأشكرك عليه
> معلوماتك جميلة وشيقه.
> وعندي كم سؤال
> 
> ...



اهلا اهلا بالعضو الجديد علي الموضوع ,,,,,,,و علي المنتدي ككل 

و يبدوا ان هذا الموضوع ,,,,,,,, سيشهد المشاركة الاولي للعديد من الاعضاء ,,,,,

نعود ,,,,,,, لأستفسار ابو حسن 

اولا أشكرك علي كلماتك الرقيقه في حق الموضوع ,,,,,,,,,, و اريد ان اقول لك ,,,,,ان الموضوع هندسي و علمي ,,,,,,,,,, و مهما كانت صعوبة التخصص في هذا المجال ,,,,,,,,و استخدام تطبيقاته ,,,,,, في الوقت الحالي ,,,,,,,فلربما يأتي الوقت المناسب ,,,,,,لكي تفيد به بلادك

و يجب ان تعرف ان جميع شركات صناعة الطائرات و الصواريخ في العالم ,,,,, هي شركات مدنيه يعمل بها مدنيون ,,,,,,,,, و تشرف علي الابحاث جهات مدنيه ,,,,,,,,,فلربما ,,,,,تجد في بلدك مثل هذه الشركه او هذه الجهه ,,,,,حاليا او مستقبلا ,,,,,,,,, فتبدع بأذن الله 

و لو لم تجد,,,,,,,,, فتكفيك النيه ,,,,,, 

اما عن الجزء الاخر من السؤال ,,,,,,,,,,, فلا علم لي ,,,,,,بهذه الصناعه من الادوات الرخيصه 

شكرا شكرا لك ,,,,,,,,,و لا تجعل هذه المشاركه ,,,,,,, هي الاولي ,,,و الاخيره


----------



## abo-hassan (27 مارس 2007)

الترسانة الأمريكية مليئة بالأسلحة القوية وهم يستخدموها لنشر باطلهم وارهاب الاخرين لا شك أنهم هم الارهابيون.
هل يمكن للعرب التصدي للأمريكان بتطوير صاروخ على غرار ماطورته باكستان؟
وهل لك أن تشرح لنا مميزات الصاروخ الباكستاني وكيف يستطيع أن يصيب 3 أهداف في وقت واحد؟


----------



## م المصري (27 مارس 2007)

نتحدث عن ذلك الصاروخ الذي يصيب ثلالثه اهداف في وقت واحد

اولا ,,,,,,, هذه التكنولوجيا ,,,,, تكنولوجيا امريكيه في الاساس ,,,,,و لها صور مختلفه ,,,كالقنابل الذكيه ,,,

كما ان الروس لهم باع عريض في هذه التكنولوجيا 

و بأختصار,,,,,فهذا الصاروخ ,,,,,عباره عن جسم صاروخي واحد ,,,,,,, يحمل في مقدمته ,,,,ثلاث صواريخ صغيره (او اكثر ,,, او أقل) ,,,,,كل صاروخ له رأس توجيه منفصل و جهاز قياده طيار آلي منفصل ,,,, و رأس متفجر منفصل,,, و احيانا وحدة وقود صاروخي صلب منفصله ايضا ,,,,,,,,

و يظل الصاروخ الحامل (الاب),,,,,,,, متجها نحو الاهداف ,,,,,,,و قبلها بقليل ,,,,, عند مسافه محسوبه ,,,,,,تنفصل هذه الصواريخ الثلاثه ,,,,, بفعل وقودها الصلب ,,,,كل صاروخ لكل هدف 

شكرا


----------



## Rommel (12 أبريل 2007)

بالنسبة لصواريخ الكاتيوشة ومثيلاتها قصيرة المدى
هل يمكن تطوير نظام صاروخي مضاد لها ؟
رغم شح المعلومات القادمة منه و صغر حجمه ورغم عدم وجود أي إشارات تنطلق من الصاروخ 
و هل هو موجود حاليا؟
لي علم بأن إسرائيل حاولت تطوير مثل هذا النظام للتصدي لصواريخ قسام لكنها لم تفلح بذلك

(من المضحك كيف أن علم بدائي جدا لم تفلح أقوى القوى بالتصدي له و أفلحت بالتصدي لما هو أعقد منه )


----------



## صهيب الهروط (14 أبريل 2007)

لارىبلىبريسشبشسيسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## صهيب الهروط (14 أبريل 2007)

انا في الاردن اريد دراسة هندسة الطيران ولكن بكالوريوس وليس دبلوم


----------



## Rommel (15 أبريل 2007)

في الأردن لا توجد جامعة تدرس هندسة الطيران بشكل مستقل .. 
و لكن في جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا بإربد يوجد هندسة طيران كفرع من هندسة الميكانيك تم استحداثه هذه السنة و هذا ما أدرسه أنا الآن ..
و تتميز الجامعة بقوة مختبراتها و مشاغلها على مستوى المنطقة

و أرجو الإجابة على سؤالي ِ"Aboayoy"


----------



## محمد my (15 أبريل 2007)

موضوع شيق وأشكرك عليه
معلوماتك جميلة والشيقه.


----------



## علاوي احمد (3 مايو 2007)

مرحبا اخي العزيز هل عندك معلومات عن برنامجguipep و عن burning rate و عن nozzle المتعلقه بالصواريخ


----------



## م المصري (5 مايو 2007)

سيتم الرد علي استفساراتك قريبا جدا ,,, أنشاء الله 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## علاوي احمد (8 مايو 2007)

اخي Aboayoyهل لديك معلومات برنامج Guipepو عن الnozzle


----------



## علاوي احمد (8 مايو 2007)

اخي Aboayoyهل لديك معلومات عن برنامج Guipepو عن الnozzle


----------



## علاوي احمد (8 مايو 2007)

اخي Aboayoyجاوبت على اسئلة الاخوة كلها بس على سؤالي ما جاوبت ليش يا اخي الله يغفر لك


----------



## علاوي احمد (13 مايو 2007)

اخي و حبيبي لماذا لا تجيب على سؤالي اذا ما تعرف قول ما اعرف مو عيب بس العيب تخلي الواحد بالشحن ينتظر منك الجواب و ما تجاوب يا اخي مليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت اريد الجواب


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (13 مايو 2007)

اخى العزيز علاوى احمد انا اسمى مصطفى محمد واعرف انك تريد ذلك البرنامج من رسائلك المتواصلة الى ان وصلت الرسالة الاخيرة التى عنيت بالرد عليها نعم صديقى لااعرف ستقول وما شائنك اقول لك انه يبدو ان رسائلك لاتصل الى من تريده لذا وجب التنبيه عليك لااكثر حاول مرة اخرى فى قسم الخبرات والاستفسارات او قسم البرامج المعنى لعل وعسى لااود بهذا قطع رسائلك ولكن عز على الحاحك فى طلب علم ولا مجيب عسى الله ان يجعل لك مخرجا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## مونامور (16 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي ويبركاته 
شكرا علي المواضيع الجميله المفيده التي تتطرحها والرجاء الافاده في استقرارية القدره الكهربيه في الطائره كيف تتم عملية توليد الكهرباء وتوزيعها


----------



## علاوي احمد (16 مايو 2007)

اخي العز يز مونامور انا اختصاصي ميكانيك وعملت بحثا عن الصواريخ واحتجت الى معلومات عن برنامج guipep فقررت ان اسئل صديقنا العزيز aboayayالله يغفر له و يجعله من اهل الجنةو لكن للاسف لم يرد الجواب


----------



## صهيب الهروط (18 مايو 2007)

اريد مهندس طيران وميكانيك للاستشارة عن صنع محرك طائرة


----------



## مونامور (19 مايو 2007)

اخي علاوي 
الف شكر ليك والله انا في اشد الحوجه لهي المعلومه واخي aboayay اكون مشكور لو تكرم واعطاني اياها


----------



## م المصري (20 مايو 2007)

أعتذار

اعتذر لجميع الساده الزملاء المطلعين علي الموضوع ,,,,, عن الاستمرار في اجابة تساؤلاتكم 
لظروف خاصه ,,,, 
لذا ارجو من الجميع ,,,, التماس العذر 
تحياتي اعطره 
Aboayoy​


----------



## مهندس أول (22 مايو 2007)

Aboayoy شكراً لك على المعلومات القيمة, جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## alimechanism (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكووور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## حمادة محمود (3 يونيو 2007)

ماهى فكرة عمل الطاءرة والصاروخ وماهو الفرق بينهم


----------



## علاوي احمد (9 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخوة اريد خلطات حشوات الصواريخ مع نسبه مضبوطه


----------



## احمد حسن امين (14 يونيو 2007)

ممكن سوال
انا فى كليه الهندسه الميكانيكيه
ونفسى اتقدم فى علم صناعه الصواريخ
ارجو الافاده 
كيف ابدا هذه الدراسه
علما بانها ستكون مجهود شخصى
افضل الكتب التى ابدا بيها فى هذا العلم


----------



## laklok10 (15 يونيو 2007)

يأخي أريد أن أعرف المزيد عن كيفية عمل الصواريخ الموجه


----------



## م المصري (5 يوليو 2007)

نعود بأذن الله للأجابه علي استفساراتكم ؟

رجاءا من الساده السائلين و المستفسرين ,,, قراءة الموضوع كاملا حتي لا يكون سؤاله مكررا 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## مهند المالكي (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخ على هذه المواقع


----------



## م المصري (16 يوليو 2007)

هل من أسئله جديده ؟


----------



## ناشر الحلفي (28 يوليو 2007)

موضوع جيد ومفيد ولكن هل من الممكن ان تزودنا ببعض صور المحركات الثلاثة والشكر الجزيل


----------



## م المصري (1 أغسطس 2007)

ناشر الحلفي قال:


> موضوع جيد ومفيد ولكن هل من الممكن ان تزودنا ببعض صور المحركات الثلاثة والشكر الجزيل


 
ماذا تقصد يا أخي بالمحركات الثلاثه ,,, رجاءا وضح ,,,,و انشاء الله ,,,, نجيب اذا ما كنا نعرف الاجابه 

تقبل التحياتي


----------



## بن عاطف (8 أغسطس 2007)

ما الذي يجعل الصاروخ العادي لا يلتف او ينحرف ولو جزء بسيط هل هي الزعانف السفلية ام هناك عدة عوامل


----------



## خالد غازي (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
هل هناك مضادات أرضية للصواريخ المضادة للرادارات؟ وما هي الدول التي تملك هذه التقنية ؟
هل من بينها دول اسلامية؟. تحياتي للكل. في أمان الله.


----------



## م المصري (10 أغسطس 2007)

بن عاطف قال:


> ما الذي يجعل الصاروخ العادي لا يلتف او ينحرف ولو جزء بسيط هل هي الزعانف السفلية ام هناك عدة عوامل


 
اهلا يا بن عاطف ,,,,, نورت موضوعنا 

سؤالك جميل ,,,,, و ان كنت لا اعرف ماذا تقصد بالصاروخ "العادي" ,,,,

و لكن دعنا نتحدث بصفه عامه ,,,,,, 
اتزان الصاروخ اثناء الطيران من اهم اهم الاشياء التي تؤخذ في الاعتبار اثناء تصميم جسم الصاروخ ,,,,, و هناك عدة مظاهر لضبط الاتزان يمكن ان نتناولها بشئ من الاختصار ,,,

الاتزان باستخدام تصميم الجسم الخارجي للصاروخ : باختصار شديد ,,,, الصاروخ يمتلك نقتطي ارتكاز مهمتين جدا اثناء الطيران ,,,, و هما مركز الضغط ,,, و مركز الثقل ,,,,,,, مركز الضغط هو الناتج عن محصلة الضغوط المتولده علي جميع اسطح الصاروخ الثابته و المتحركه ,,,, و مركز الثقل هو النقطه التي لو علقنا الصاروخ منها يبقي متزنا ,,,, بمعني ان توزيع الاحمال و الاوزان علي جانبي هذه النقطه يبقي متساويا ,,,,

اذا عند التصميم ,,,,, يراعي جيدا ,,,,,, وضعي مركزي الثقل و الضغط بحيث لا يتولد عزم عكسي يؤدي الي انقلاب الصاروخ او ميله ,,,,, مع العلم ان هذان المركزان متحركان ( يمكن شرح هذه النقطه بالتفصيل لاحقا ) 

الاتزان بواسطة اجهزة الطيار الالي : بالاضافه لما ذكرناه ,,,, يمكن ان توجد عوامل اخري تؤدي الي حدوث ميل للصاروخ او ما شابه ,,,,,, في هذه الحاله تتدخل اجهزة التحكم و الطيار الالي و تقيس زوايا الميل او الانحرافات الخطره في مسار طيران الصاروخ ,,,,, ثم تقوم بتصحيحها ذاتيا و يتم ذلك عن طريق جيروهات التحكم ,,,,,,,, و تظل هذه العملية مستمره طوال طيران الصاروخ 

الاتزان بواسطه تصميم زعانف الصاروخ : في بعض انواع الصواريخ الصغيره ,,,,, يتم تصميم الزعانف بحيث لا تساعد الصاروخ ابدا علي الميل او الانقلاب و تظل محافظه علي وضعية ثابته طوال طيران الصاروخ 

الاتزان بالدوران : و في هذه الحاله يصمم الصاروخ ليدور حول محوره بسرعه ثابته طوال مسار الطيران ,,,, و من المعروف ان دوران الجسم حول محوره يحفظ اتزانه ,,,,

هناك اوجه اخري للأتزان كالاتزان بالسلك للصواريخ الموجهه يدويا ,,,,,, كما يمكن استخدام اكثر من طريقه لحفظ اتزان الصاروخ ,,,,,,,,

ما سبق كان لمحه مختصره جدا ,,,, في حال احتياجك لشرح متخصص في نقطه ما ,,,, اسأل بلا تردد 

و اهلا بك


----------



## م المصري (10 أغسطس 2007)

خالد غازي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل هناك مضادات أرضية للصواريخ المضادة للرادارات؟ .


 
أحتاج تفسير اكبر لسؤالك اخي الكريم ,,,,,

و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## خالد غازي (10 أغسطس 2007)

أقصد هل هناك سلاح مضاد للصواريخ التي تدمر وتعطل الرادارات الارضية كما حصل في حرب الخليج بحيث تبقى الرادارات سليمة دون تعرضها للقصف؟ والدول التي تملك هذه التقنية ؟ هل من بينها دول اسلامية؟


----------



## م المصري (10 أغسطس 2007)

خالد غازي قال:


> أقصد هل هناك سلاح مضاد للصواريخ التي تدمر وتعطل الرادارات الارضية كما حصل في حرب الخليج بحيث تبقى الرادارات سليمة دون تعرضها للقصف؟ والدول التي تملك هذه التقنية ؟ هل من بينها دول اسلامية؟


 
اهلا خالد ,,,,,

مبدئيا ,,,,, الصواريخ التي استخدمت لقصف الرادارات ,,,,, هي صواريخ تعتمد نظرية توجيهها علي " ركوب شعاع الرادار" الصادر من محطة الرادار ,,,,, بمعني ان الصاروخ يلتقط النبضات المنبعثه من محطة الرادار فيتجه نحوها و بالتالي ,,,, يدمرها ,,,,

اذا نحن هنا في حاجه للدفاع عن محطات الرادار ضد هذا النوع بالذات من الصواريخ ,,,,,,, هنا ننتقل الي مرحلة احتياجنا لسلاح يسقط هذا الصاروخ المتجه نحو الرادار ,,,,

بعد ان قطع العالم شوطا كبيرا في الابحاث ,,,,, لم يجدوا سوي انه لا يمكن اسقاط الصاروخ الا بصاروخ مماثل ,,,,,,

و من هنا ظهرت ابحاث انتاج و تطوير الصواريخ المضاده للصواريخ ,,,, و لعل اهم مظاهر او نتائج هذه الابحاث هي منظومة الصواريخ الامريكية باتريوت ,,,,, و هو نظام لا زال حتي هذه اللحظه لا يحقق نتائج جيده و لا زال تحت التجربه ( استخدم في حرب الخليج ) ,,,, كما انه مكلف جدا 

اذا ,,,,, لا احد يمتلك هذه التكنولوجيا (الصواريخ المضاده للصواريخ ) من الدول العربيه و الاسلامية ,,,,, (حسب علمي ) ,,,,,,, 

و لكن يمكن لمحطات الرادار التغلب او مقاومة تلك الصواريخ ,,, و ذلك بتغيير تردد ارسال نبضاتها بحيث تكون في حيز مختلف عن الحيز المعرف لدي اجهزة الصاروخ فلا يتعرف عليه ,,,,, او في حالة التقاطها من صاروخ معادي ,,, تقوم محطة الرادار بأطفاء اجهزتها ,,,, و التحرك سريعا في موقع مختلف ,,,, هذا اذا كانت محطة رادار محموله او متحركه ,,,,,, و اعتقد ان العسكريين لديهم من الخطط التكتيكية ما يكفل لهم مقاومة مثل هذا الصاروخ 

ارجو ان اكون قد غطيت سؤالك ,,,,, 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## benjamin (10 أغسطس 2007)

اريد علاقة وزن الصاروخ مع سرعته و نسبة الوقود التي يستخدمها حسب الوزن و السرعة
ما هو اكثر وزن للصاروخ


----------



## م المصري (10 أغسطس 2007)

علاوي احمد قال:


> اخي Aboayoyهل لديك معلومات برنامج Guipepو عن الnozzle


اخي علاوي 

مبدئيا ,,,,, تصفح هذا الموقع و قم بتحميل الملفات و تجربتها ,,,, 

http://www.lekstutis.com/Artie/PEP/#GPINTRO

و اذا كان هناك شئ غير واضح ,,,,,, ندخل في التفاصيل ,,,,,,,

تقبل تحياتي ,,,,,,,,, و عذرا علي التأخير


----------



## صناعي1 (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلوما ت القيمة، مع انني بعيد عن هندسة الصواريخ بعدا شاسعا، الا ان الموضوع شدني و بقوة.

الله يعطيك العافية انت و جميع الذين تفاعلوا و اغنوا الموضوع


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (12 أغسطس 2007)

هل ممكن عمل الصواريخ يدخل ضمن دراسة ومعرفة مهندس الميكانيكا


----------



## م المصري (13 أغسطس 2007)

DoIt قال:


> اريد علاقة وزن الصاروخ مع سرعته و نسبة الوقود التي يستخدمها حسب الوزن و السرعة
> ما هو اكثر وزن للصاروخ


 
اهلا بنيامين ,,,,

المعادلات التي تحكم حركة الصواريخ ,,, هي معادلات دينامكية ,,,و معادلات كينماتيكية 

المعادلات الدينماكيه و هي التي تصف حركة الصاروخ مع اعتبار تأثير وزنه ,,,, اما الكينماتيكيه فهي تصف حركته علي اعتباره نقطه متحركه ( mass point ) 

و لا توجد ما يسمي بعلاقه وزن الصاروخ مع سرعته كعلاقه رياضيه مباشره لكن ,,,, يمكن ان نكون تلك العلاقه من مجموعه المعادلات الواصفه للصاروخ ككل ,,,, و من ثم تثبيت باقي العوامل ثم رسم العلاقه بين الوزن و السرعة ,,,,, و بالتأكيد و من خلال دراستي و تخصصي في هذا المجال ,,, و منطقيا ,,,,, كلما زاد الوزن قلت السرعه ,,,,,, و هناك مقوله شهيره جدا بين مهندسي الصواريخ تقول انه كلما استطعت ان تقلل وزن الصاروخ كيلو جراما واحدا ,,, امكنك زيادة المدي كيلو مترا واحدا ( طبعا العباره افتراضيه ,,,, و مع تثبيت باقي العوامل ) 

اما حكاية الوقود فهذه حكايه اخري ,,, و هذا يتطلب منا دراسه وافيه لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي ,,,, ثم دراسه اوسع للمحركات الصاروخيه و كيف تعمل ثم ما هو النوع الذي نسأل عنه 

بصفه عامه ,,,,, الوقود مركب كيميائي ,,, و القوه الناشئه علي احتراقه ,,,, تتوقف علي المواصفات الكيميائيه للوقود في حد ذاته ,,,,,, و غرفة الاحتراق و مواصفاتها و الضغط داخلها ,,,و مواصفات النوزل nozzle ,,,,,, و تعتبر nozzle كلمة السر في طيران الصاروخ ,,,, بل و تعتبر هي الجندي المجهول ,,, في عملية الطيران ,,,,,

عموما اقرأ الملف المرفق ,,,, فقد جمعته خصيصا لك ,,,,,و طبعا لباقي الاعضاء ,,,,,, ثم بأنتظار الاسئلة


----------



## م المصري (13 أغسطس 2007)

صناعي1 قال:


> شكرا على المعلوما ت القيمة، مع انني بعيد عن هندسة الصواريخ بعدا شاسعا، الا ان الموضوع شدني و بقوة.
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية انت و جميع الذين تفاعلوا و اغنوا الموضوع


 
تسلم أخي الكريم علي المرور الذي شرف موضوعنا ايما تشريف 

تقبل عميق تقديري


----------



## م المصري (13 أغسطس 2007)

hasn5 قال:


> هل ممكن عمل الصواريخ يدخل ضمن دراسة ومعرفة مهندس الميكانيكا


 
مهندس الطيران في الاصل مهندس ميكانيكا اخي الكريم ,,, حتي انني اقف في طوابير مهندسي الميكانيكا عندما ادفع اشتركات نقابه المهندسين ,,,,,, و طبعا اعاني من كثرتهم  

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## kkk123 (14 أغسطس 2007)

ارجوا ان تخبرني هل هناك ارتباط بين هندسة الميكاترونيك و هندسة الصواريخ و هل مهندسي الميكاترونيك لهم علاقة بتوجيه الصواريخ سواء كانت موجهة سلكيا او لا سلكيا ..... و هل لديك معلومات عن الميكاترونيك و مجالاتها العلمية و التقنية ....... ارجو منك الاجابة بالتفصيل و عذرا للالحاحو لكن كما تعلم صاحب الحاجة ارعن ..... جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## م المصري (15 أغسطس 2007)

kkk123 قال:


> ارجوا ان تخبرني هل هناك ارتباط بين هندسة الميكاترونيك و هندسة الصواريخ و هل مهندسي الميكاترونيك لهم علاقة بتوجيه الصواريخ سواء كانت موجهة سلكيا او لا سلكيا ..... و هل لديك معلومات عن الميكاترونيك و مجالاتها العلمية و التقنية ....... ارجو منك الاجابة بالتفصيل و عذرا للالحاحو لكن كما تعلم صاحب الحاجة ارعن ..... جزاك الله خيرا


 
يا اخي اسأل كما يحلو لك ,,,, المهم ان نستطيع نحن الاجابه علي اسئلتك كما يجب ,,,,, 

بص يا سيدي ,,,,, الحدود العلميه بين التخصصات العلميه تداخلت بشكل كبير ,,,, فمهندس الميكانيكا بشئ من الدراسه و التخصص يمكن ان " يشارك " بقوه في تصميم نظام التوجيه ,,,, و بالتالي مهندس الميكاترونكس تكون مهمته اسهل لجمعه بين الاتجاهين الميكانيكي و الكهربي ,,,,, 

و عموما ,,,, توجيه الصواريخ ,,,, يندرج تحت قائمة التحكم الالي ,,,,, و التحكم الالي علم عام و تخصص متاح لجميع المهندسين بكافة تخصصاتهم ,,,, 

اذا ,,,, سواء اكنت مهندس ميكانيكا او طيران او ميكا ترونكس او حتي الكترونيات ,,,, يمكنك بشئ من دراسة بعض المواد المساعده الخاصه بالطيران و الايرودينامك ,,,, و التعمق في التحكم الالي ,,,ان تتفهم جيدا انظمة توجيه الصواريخ و المشاركه في تطويرها ,,,

اما بالنسبه ,,,,, لعلم الميكا ترونكس ,,,,, فلا افتي و مالك في المدينه ,,,,  

ادخل الي هذا الرابط ,,,,,,,, و اسبح كما تشاء في بحر الميكا ترونكس ,,,
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=42

تقبل تحياتي العطره


----------



## kkk123 (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات ......... و شكرا لهذا المنتدى المميز


----------



## م المصري (16 أغسطس 2007)

كتاب مهم ,,, غني بالتعاريف و المعادلات المهمه ,,,, عن الصواريخ ,,,, تجدونه في المشاركه رقم ( 10 ) ,,,, في مكتبه قسم الطيران 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=41071

مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## شارت بلس (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات ....


----------



## بن عاطف (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم واقصد بالصارخ العادي الذي لا يزود بنظام توجيه اليا او حتى ادوات الكترونيه غير المفجره عند الارتطام


----------



## م المصري (25 أغسطس 2007)

بن عاطف قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم واقصد بالصارخ العادي الذي لا يزود بنظام توجيه اليا او حتى ادوات الكترونيه غير المفجره عند الارتطام


 
كما قلنا سابقا ,,,,, يعتمد ذلك علي شكل الجسم الخارجي للصاروخ ,,,,, و توزيع الاحمال ,,,, بما يضمن وجود مركزي الثقل و الضغط في المواضع التي لا تؤدي لأنقلاب الصاروخ 

لو اردت شرحا تفصيليا لهذه النقطه ,,,,,, اخبرني 

تحياتي


----------



## eaaaazizo (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ....
انا كنت دائما بدخل على منتدى الميكانيكا نظرا لدراستي في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ..
ولكن لا اخفي مدى اعجابي بهذ الكم الكبير من المعلومات عن افضل ما كنت اتمنى دراسته وهي الهندسة العسكرية وكنت انوي الالتحاق بالكلية الفنية العسكرية ولكن حالت الظرف دون ذلك 
ولكن الاخ Aboayoy قد اساعد على اشباع رغبة المعرفة 
وبصراحة انا سعيد جدا لمروري على هذا الموضوع 
شكرا


----------



## tito_chan (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر لك اخي AboAyoy77 علي هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات
متمنين لك دوام الصحة و العطاء


----------



## rabee2 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*strapdown INS/GPS*

الاخوة الاعزاء
انا طالب دراسات عليا واطروحتي هي strapdown INS/GPS ارجو افادتي بكل ما تعرفونه عن هذا الموضوع من رسائل واوراق علمية.
ولكم الشكر اجزله


----------



## stars_whisper (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع حقيقة اكثر من رائع ربنا يوفق الجميع 
وشكرا كل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع 

لفت نظرى مسألة مضادات الصواريخ مثل انظمة باتريوت والتكلفة العالية وفشلها فى تحقيق الاهداف 
ولان امكاناتنا محدودة كاقليم عربى اسلامى اجد ان ابسط الطرق هى انفعها 
فيمكن عمل منصات الصواريخ والرادارات فى باطن الجبل بحيث يمكن اخفائها هيدروكليكيا تحت الارض بمجرد التقاط الرداد لهدف معادى 
هى افكار ممكن ان تكون صحيحة او لا لا ادرى ولكن بالفكرة نصل 
يمكن ايضا عمل شبكة بارتفاع كبير ومساحة كبيرة من الدروع المضادة بحيث يصطدم بها الصاروخ ولا يصل الى الهدف
ويمكن ايضا عمل شبكة مولدة للاشعة الكهرومغناطيسية بصورة مكثفة ومركزة عند وجود هدف معادى وبالتالى سيؤثر على الاجهزة الالكترونية للصاروخ وكذلك كمبيوتر الصاروخ 
ويمكن ايضا تزويد الشبكة بحزام عريض من الغازات يحاكى طبقة الاوزون بصورة اعلى واكثر كثافة لرفع سرعة الاحتراق للصاروخ بصورة تجعله ينفجر 
او غازات تعمل على اطفاء الاحتراق لوقود الصاروخ وجعله يسقط طبعا كل ذلك على ارتفاع كبير وبعرض مناسب للتغلب على سرعة الصاروخ 


ارجوا رأيك فى ذلك


----------



## م المصري (8 سبتمبر 2007)

stars_whisper قال:


> الموضوع حقيقة اكثر من رائع ربنا يوفق الجميع
> وشكرا كل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع
> 
> لفت نظرى مسألة مضادات الصواريخ مثل انظمة باتريوت والتكلفة العالية وفشلها فى تحقيق الاهداف
> ...


 
أهلا اخي الكريم ,,,,, لقد شرفتنا بمرورك علي موضوعنا ,,,,, و قد سعدنا انه امدك بالقليل عن علم الصواريخ ,,,,, ,,, كما اشكر لك تفضلك بطرح افكار لها قيمتها ,,,,, و يمكن بعد دراستها ان نستخرج منها افكارا مهجنه ,,,, تكون ذات فاعليه بأذن الله 

و اسمح لي ان الفت النظلر ,,,, الي اننا كاقليم عربي و مسلم نملك مقومات التقدم في هذا لمجال فلدينا الامكانات الماديه الهائله و العقول التقنيه المتميزه ,,,, و ينقصنا فقط القرار 

هل تعرف يا اخي احدا يمكن ان يصدر هذا القرار ؟ 

تقبل تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## stars_whisper (9 سبتمبر 2007)

> هل تعرف يا اخي احدا يمكن ان يصدر هذا القرار ؟
> 
> تقبل تحياتي و تقديري



طول ما البلد قرارها عسكرى من اول الرئيس وحتى المحافظين ورؤساء الاحياء والمجالس المحلية ايضا عسكريين يبقى صعب اوى 
لان دول مقتنعين ان رأيهم هو الصح وطظ فى المتخصصين 
شكرا على اهتمامك وردك ونرجع لموضوع الصواريخ اللى انا فعلا استفدت منه


----------



## م المصري (15 سبتمبر 2007)

stars_whisper قال:


> طول ما البلد قرارها عسكرى من اول الرئيس وحتى المحافظين ورؤساء الاحياء والمجالس المحلية ايضا عسكريين يبقى صعب اوى
> لان دول مقتنعين ان رأيهم هو الصح وطظ فى المتخصصين
> شكرا على اهتمامك وردك ونرجع لموضوع الصواريخ اللى انا فعلا استفدت منه


 
لا دخل لكون الرئيس او غيره ,,, عسكريا او مدنيا بهكذا القرار ,,,,, لأنه قرار استراتيجي ضخم تحكمه عوانل معقده ,,,, ربما من هم مثلنا لا يرون الصورة كما ينبغي ,,,

لذا رجاءا ,,,,, جعل الموضوع هندسي ,,,,,,, بعيدا عن اي مداخلات سياسية ,,,,, و في انتظار تساؤل جديد 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود أن أطرح مناقشتي وهيا عبارة عن نوع جديد من أنواع الدفع الصاروخي,,
its a bout monopropellant rocket systems
الموضوع ده أول لسه جديد وده كان بيدور حوله مشروع التخرج بتاعي السنه دي في كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة,, انا منتظر استفساراتكم


----------



## م المصري (18 سبتمبر 2007)

م.ط/محمد إبراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أود أن أطرح مناقشتي وهيا عبارة عن نوع جديد من أنواع الدفع الصاروخي,,
> its a bout monopropellant rocket systems
> الموضوع ده أول لسه جديد وده كان بيدور حوله مشروع التخرج بتاعي السنه دي في كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة,, انا منتظر استفساراتكم


 
اهلا بالمهندس محمد ابراهيم معنا ,,,,,, و بمناسبة تشريبفه للموضوع نقدم له اجمل تحيه ,,,,و يا حبذا لو يتفاعل الاعضاء معه ,,,,

و ليسمح لي مهندسنا بوضع مشاركتي الاولي بخصوص موضوعه 

بالنسبه monopropellant ,,,, تعني الصواريخ احاديه الدفع ,,,,,,,, بمعني آخر ,,,,, الصواريخ التي تستخدم خطا واحدا في دورة الوقود 

للتفسير اكثر ,,,,,

لكي تتم عملية الدفع الناشئه عن احتراق الوقود ,,,,,, يجب ان يحتوي الوقود علي ,,,,, مادة الوقود fuel,,,, و مادة الاكسده oxidizer ,,,,,, فيتم التفاعل بينهما علي شكل احتراق فتنتج الغازات التي تؤدي الي عملية الدفع 

اذا في هذه الحاله ,,,,, نحن نحتاج الي خزان للوقود و خزان آخر للمؤكسد ,,,,و ايضا دورة عمل لكل منهما ,,,,,,,,,, هذا صحيح و مستخدم حاليا علي نطاق واسع في الصواريخ الكلاسيكيه ,,,,,, و لكن من عيوب هذا النظام انه كبير الحجم ,,, ثقيل الوزن ,,,, معقد نوعا ما 

اتجه التفكير ,,,, الي تصنيع الوقود الصلب ,,,,و هو عباره عن قالب صلب يحتوي علي الوقود و المؤكسد معا في قالب واحد monopropellant ,,,,,, و عند اشعال هذا القالب يتفاعل الوقود و المؤكسد معا و ينتجان قود الدفع المطلوبه ,,,,,,,,, 
هذا النظام ,,,,, حقق خفه الوزن ,,,,,,,و قله الحجم ,,,,,,,و بساطه التصنيع ,,,,,, لكن يبقي اكبر عيوبه انه لا يصلح للصواريخ بعيدة المدي ,,,, لأن معدل احتراقه سريع جدا ,,,,, فيكفي ان نعلم ان عودا بقطر 40 سم و بطول متر يمكن ان يحترق بالكامل في 0.5 ثانية ,,,,,, 

اتجه التفكير الي استخدام نوع واحد من الوقود ,,,, و الاستفاده من الهواء الجوي كمؤكسد ,,,و بنفس نظرية السياره و الطائرة,,,,, و هنا تم تصنيع دورة وقود فقط و خزان وقود فقط ,,,, دون الحاجه الي تصنيع خزان للمؤكسد و دوره له ,,,, و من اشهر انواع الصواريخ التي تستخدم هذا النوع صورايخ الكروز توماهوك 

ما سبق كانت الاساليب المستخدمه مع الوقود الصاروخي ,,,,,, و يبقي شئا واحدا حتي الان لم يتم انتاجه ,,,,, و هو وقود سائل ,,,, يحتوي علي الوقود و المؤكسد معا ,,,,,, فاذا كان هذا ما يقصده المهندس محمد ابراهيم ,,,,, فهذا يعتبر طفرة كبيره في انظمة الدفع الصاروخي ,,,,,,, فليتفضل محمد ابراهيم ,,,,,,, بشرح واف عن هذه النقطه 

تحياتي العطره للجميع


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم,, 
أولا بأحب أشكر الزميل AboAyoy77 علي ترحيبة بي وعلي المقدمة الجميلة اللي تفضل وقالها عن الصواريخ ولكن يسمحلي أغير كلمة واحده قالها وهو انه أطلق كلمة أحادي الوقودmonopropellant علي نوع الوقود الصلب في الصواريخ,, solid grain fuel>>>>
في حين إن حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة بتتكون ال grain الصلده من معجون الوقود والمؤكسد معا يعني ماينطبقش عليه لقب أحادي الوقود........

النوع الجديد المستخدم في بعض أنواع الصواريخ التجريبية وفي توجيه الأقمار الصناعية هو نوع وقود واحد ونظام حقن وتغذية ليه واحد,, وخدوا بالكوا, أنا بأقول انه بيستخدم في الفضاء في الأقمار الصناعية يعني مفيش أوكسجين كمؤكسد, 
الفكرة بمنتهي البساطة اننا بندخل علم الكيمياء معانا في الموضوع وده بقي ميزة مهندس الطيران, انه لازم يكون ملم بمواضيع وتخصصات كتير علشان يقدر يشتغل في بيئة عمل خلاقة...........

المهم,,, وجدنا ان فيه بعض المواد الكيميائية السائلة عند مرورها علي بعض العادن والمواد التي قد تقوم بعمل العامل الحفاز, وكلنا طبعا درسنا كيمياء وعارفين يعني ايه عامل حفاز., المهم المواد دي بتتحفر بمرورها بالعامل الحافز وتتحلل الي موادها الأوليه منتجه حرارة عاليه جدا ومع وضعها في غرفة محكمة بينتج عنها ضغط عالي جدا,, لو أنا قدرت اخد نواتج التحلل دي من قوة اندفاع وضغط وحرارة ومررتهم من خلال نوزل , بأحصل علي قوة الدفع المطلوبة,, 
ده شرح الفكرة بمنتهي البساطة’ وإن شاء الله ربنا يعيني وأقدر أشرح الموضوع كاملا تباعا


----------



## shereef badr (18 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى أنا طالب فى قسم ميكانيكا قوى هل يمكن أن أكون مهندس طيران؟ ...وكيف؟...


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (18 سبتمبر 2007)

المهندس شريف بدر,, طبعا ممكن تكون مهندس طيران بس بشروط,, أولا لازم تقوللي انت في مصر ولا فين علشان لو في مصر أقدر أساعدك وفي جامعة اية بالضبط,,,,,,
مبدئيا مهندس الطيران بيسمي احيانا مهندس ميكانيكا طائرات يعني هو بياخد معظم العلوم الميكانيكية اللي بتاخدوها بس الفرق انه بياخدها بتوسع واستفاضه وزياده عليها كمان شيوية علوم طيران ,, يعني وانا في الكلية لغاية سنه تانية كنا بناخد نفس مواد ميكانيكا وزايد عليها مواد خاصة بطيران,,

بالنسبة لحضرتك بقي , شوف انت عاوز تبقي مهندس طيران ازاي, بمعني ان انت لو عاوز تشتغل كمهندس طيران في الصيانة في الشركات , كل ماعليك هو انك تروح تاخد دورة تدريبية اسمها البيزك وهتاخد بيها شهاده تفيد بأنك ممكن تشتغل مهندس صيانة طائرات ودي بتتاخد في مصر للطيران أو معهد امبابة للطيران المدني أو أي شكر طيران حكومية بره مصر علي حد علمي.....
أما بقي لو عاوز تبقي مهندس تصميم وتصنيع طائرات وده هو مهندس الطائرات الحقيقي,, الموضوع ده هياخد منك شوية مجهود وهو انك بعد ماتخلص بعمل دراسات تمهيدي ماجيستير وماجيستير في أي علم من علوم الطيران المتشابكة مع علوم ميكانيكا قوي زي مثلا المحركات الغازية والتوربينات أو الديناميكا الهوائية وسريان الموائع ,

,وأنا تحت أمرك في أي استفسار


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (18 سبتمبر 2007)

المهندس شريف بدر,, طبعا ممكن تكون مهندس طيران بس بشروط,, أولا لازم تقوللي انت في مصر ولا فين علشان لو في مصر أقدر أساعدك وفي جامعة اية بالضبط,,,,,,
مبدئيا مهندس الطيران بيسمي احيانا مهندس ميكانيكا طائرات يعني هو بياخد معظم العلوم الميكانيكية اللي بتاخدوها بس الفرق انه بياخدها بتوسع واستفاضه وزياده عليها كمان شيوية علوم طيران ,, يعني وانا في الكلية لغاية سنه تانية كنا بناخد نفس مواد ميكانيكا وزايد عليها مواد خاصة بطيران,,

بالنسبة لحضرتك بقي , شوف انت عاوز تبقي مهندس طيران ازاي, بمعني ان انت لو عاوز تشتغل كمهندس طيران في الصيانة في الشركات , كل ماعليك هو انك تروح تاخد دورة تدريبية اسمها البيزك وهتاخد بيها شهاده تفيد بأنك ممكن تشتغل مهندس صيانة طائرات ودي بتتاخد في مصر للطيران أو معهد امبابة للطيران المدني أو أي شكر طيران حكومية بره مصر علي حد علمي.....
أما بقي لو عاوز تبقي مهندس تصميم وتصنيع طائرات وده هو مهندس الطائرات الحقيقي,, الموضوع ده هياخد منك شوية مجهود وهو انك بعد ماتخلص بعمل دراسات تمهيدي ماجيستير وماجيستير في أي علم من علوم الطيران المتشابكة مع علوم ميكانيكا قوي زي مثلا المحركات الغازية والتوربينات أو الديناميكا الهوائية وسريان الموائع ,

,وأنا تحت أمرك في أي استفسار


----------



## shereef badr (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على الأ فادة...وجزاك الله كل خير......


----------



## م المصري (19 سبتمبر 2007)

م.ط/محمد إبراهيم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم,,
> أولا بأحب أشكر الزميل AboAyoy77 علي ترحيبة بي وعلي المقدمة الجميلة اللي تفضل وقالها عن الصواريخ ولكن يسمحلي أغير كلمة واحده قالها وهو انه أطلق كلمة أحادي الوقودmonopropellant علي نوع الوقود الصلب في الصواريخ,, solid grain fuel>>>>
> في حين إن حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة بتتكون ال grain الصلده من معجون الوقود والمؤكسد معا يعني ماينطبقش عليه لقب أحادي الوقود........


 
ملاحظة في محلها ,,,,,,خطأ مطبعي غير مقصود فتعبير monopropellant يعني احادي الوقود و لا يمكن ان يطلق علي الوقود الصلب المكون من وقود و مؤكسد في مخلوط واحد ,,,, 

و بهذه المناسبه نتوق لشرح موسع من المهندس محمد عن هذا الاسلوب الجديد ,,,, و اتفق معه في ارتباط مهندسي الكيمياء بمهندسي الصواريخ ,,,, حتي ان بعض اقسام الكيمياء ,,, تتخصص في الوقود الصاروخي فقط ,,,, كقسم مستقل بذاته 

تحياتي العطره


----------



## م المصري (20 سبتمبر 2007)

انظمة الدفع الاحاديه ,,,,, نظام جديد 

للمهندس / محمد ابراهيم 

لمزيد من التفاصيل ,,,, تفضلوا من هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66643


----------



## م المصري (21 سبتمبر 2007)

وبناءا علي رغبة المهندس / محمد ابراهيم ,,,, سيتم نقل جميع مشاركاته في موضوع الوقود الصاروخي الاحادي الي هنا ,,,,,, لذا يمكنكم المتابعه دون الخروج من الموضوع 
في حالة اي استفسار ,,,,, يمكن كتابة الاستفسار هنا او بالدخول علي الموضوع الاصلي 

ملاحظه عامه ,,,,, جميع ما يكتب في اقتباس هو للمهندس محمد ابراهيم طالما لم يذكر خلاف ذلك 



> علشان أبدأ أتكلم في محركات الدفع الصاروخي أحادية الدفع لابد أن أذكر أولا الظروف التي دعت العلماء للبحث في هذا المجال ومميزاتة وعيوبة.....
> أول من بدأ بالبحث هم علماء الفضاء التابعون لوكالة ناسا بعيد إطلاق الأقمار الصناعية ومركبات الفضاء,,,
> فالقمر الصناعي أو حتي مركبة الفضاء بيتم إطلاقها بصواريخ إطلاق عملاقة تقدر تهرب بيها من الجاذبية وبتستهلك كمية وقود ضخمة لا تسع لها خزانات الوقود إلا بما يسمح بإطلاقها وهروبها من الجاذبية فقط,,, ثم يتم النخلص من هذة المحركات الصاروخية علي عدة مراحل ليس هناك مجال لشرحها هنا لخروجها عن الموضوع....
> كانت هناك حاجه ماسة لوجود نظام دفع صارخي في الفضاء , أولا يميزه أنه لايستهلك كميات كبيرة من الوقود ويكون متعدد الإستخدام,......
> ...


----------



## م المصري (22 سبتمبر 2007)

> طبعا عرفنا دلوقتي أن قوة الدفع المطلوبة ليست كبيرة ولا تقارن نهائيا بقوة الدفع المطلوبة في الصواريخ بعيدة المدي وعابرة القارات,,, طيب هانبدأ بأول وأبسط تطبيق لنظام الدفع الجديد وهو
> Monopropellant Thrusters
> ودي هيا أنظمة الدفع المستخدمة في الأقمار الصناعية........
> أود أن أنوه لحاجه بسيطة وهو أن مشروع متكامل زي ده كان محتاج عدة تخصصات تشتغل فيه::::::
> ...


 
نواصل المتابعه مع م؟محمد مع توجيه خالص الشكر له


----------



## م المصري (22 سبتمبر 2007)

> من أهم العومل اللي بتحكم بيها علي الوقود اللي عندك هو مايسمي بال
> Specific Impulse بتاعتة اللي كل ماارتفعت كل ماكان أفضل لأنها بتزيد من درجة حرارة التفاعل وبالتالي بيزيد معدل الدفع وبيقل معدل استهلاك الوقود..
> 1-الهيدرازين,, بدراسته وجدنا توافره في مصر ولكن يعيبة عدة أشياء ,, أولها سميتة الشديدة حيث أنه مركب سام جدا ويستلزم التعامل معه حرص شديد وإحتياطات ويفضل أننا نشوف بديل ليه...
> 
> ...


 
مازلنا نتابع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## omar_beyaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز AboAyoy77 ارجو توضيح المنظومات الرئيسية في توجيه الصواريخ والمتحسسات المطلوبة لذلك ...مع الشكر


----------



## omar_beyaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*اكتشاف جدير بالاهتمام موجه الى كاتب الموضوع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..اشكرك اخي على موضوعك القيم وقد قرأت معظمه واستفدت منه كثيرا ويبدو انك قد بذلت مجهودا كبيرا اضافة الى خبرتك العملية في الاجابة على اسئلة الاعضاء وانها كانت كثيرة ومتشعبة لذا تطلب ذلك المجهود في الرد عليها .ومن هذا المنطلق انا من اشد المعارضين الى سرقة هذا الجهود الكبير ونسبته الى شخص اخر ..لذا استرعيك الانتباه اخي العزيز وانا في تجوالى في منتدى اخر وهو منتدى التقنية لاحظت شخص اسمه فارس مسلم وهو مشرف قسم تقنية الطيران في المنتدى وقد انشا موضوعا طبق الاصل من موضوعك اعلاه او بكلمة اخرى..مستنسخا استنساخا كاملا من موضوعك من عنوان الموضوع الى الاجابات حتى اسئلة اعضائنا استنسخها مع الاجابات ونسبها الى موضوعه ..فهل لك ياصديقي اى علاقة به ام انك خولته بعرض موضوعك في منتدى اخر ..نرجو ان نعرف .وهل ان الموضوع هو موضوعك ام موضوع الشخص الاخر .. وسوف ادرج في ادناه عنوان الرابط لذلك المنتدى لتتاكد بنفسك ...وتعلمنا بحيثيات هذا الموضوع لان هذا الاكتشاف سوف يجعلنا نعيد النظر في المواضيع المنشورة في هذا المنتدى وغيره وسوف نؤشر على اسماء شخوص ناشريها لحماية المواضيع التي تنشر لبقية الاعضاء الاخرين ..... مع الشكر


http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=24639


----------



## م المصري (29 سبتمبر 2007)

omar_beyaty قال:


> اخي العزيز AboAyoy77 ارجو توضيح المنظومات الرئيسية في توجيه الصواريخ والمتحسسات المطلوبة لذلك ...مع الشكر


 
الاخ الكريم ,,,,, عمر,,, اهلا بك معنا ,,,,, 

اريد ان اجيب علي تساؤلك كما ينبغي لذا ارجو ان تتفضل بتوضيح ماذا تعني بالمنظومات الرئيسية في التوجيه ,,,,,,, هل تقصد اساليب التوجيه مثلا ,,,,؟ 
كما هل تقصد بكلمة "المتحسسات" ,,,,,, راردار الصاروخ كما فهمت ؟ 

عموما لو كنت تقصد ما سبق ,,,,,,, فأخبرني لأشرح ما تريد ان تعرفه بالتفصيل ,,,,,,, اما لو اني لم اتفهم جيدا ماذا تقصد ,,,, فارجو ان تتفضل بتوضيح السؤال ؟ 

تقبل عميق تقديري و تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (29 سبتمبر 2007)

omar_beyaty قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..اشكرك اخي على موضوعك القيم وقد قرأت معظمه واستفدت منه كثيرا ويبدو انك قد بذلت مجهودا كبيرا اضافة الى خبرتك العملية في الاجابة على اسئلة الاعضاء وانها كانت كثيرة ومتشعبة لذا تطلب ذلك المجهود في الرد عليها .ومن هذا المنطلق انا من اشد المعارضين الى سرقة هذا الجهود الكبير ونسبته الى شخص اخر ..لذا استرعيك الانتباه اخي العزيز وانا في تجوالى في منتدى اخر وهو منتدى التقنية لاحظت شخص اسمه فارس مسلم وهو مشرف قسم تقنية الطيران في المنتدى وقد انشا موضوعا طبق الاصل من موضوعك اعلاه او بكلمة اخرى..مستنسخا استنساخا كاملا من موضوعك من عنوان الموضوع الى الاجابات حتى اسئلة اعضائنا استنسخها مع الاجابات ونسبها الى موضوعه ..فهل لك ياصديقي اى علاقة به ام انك خولته بعرض موضوعك في منتدى اخر ..نرجو ان نعرف .وهل ان الموضوع هو موضوعك ام موضوع الشخص الاخر .. وسوف ادرج في ادناه عنوان الرابط لذلك المنتدى لتتاكد بنفسك ...وتعلمنا بحيثيات هذا الموضوع لان هذا الاكتشاف سوف يجعلنا نعيد النظر في المواضيع المنشورة في هذا المنتدى وغيره وسوف نؤشر على اسماء شخوص ناشريها لحماية المواضيع التي تنشر لبقية الاعضاء الاخرين ..... مع الشكر
> 
> 
> http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=24639


 
اشكرك اخي الكريم علي اهتمامك ,,,,,,,, و انوه هنا ان فارس مسلم مشرف قسم الطيران في ملتقي التقنيه ما هو الا العضو ابو ايوي في ملتقي المهندسين العرب ,,,,,,,, يعني هناك موضوعان لشخص واحد ,,,,, و الموضوع الذي تتفضل الان بتصفحه هو اقدم من حيث النشأه من نفس الموضوع الموجود في المنتدي المشار اليه ,,,,,, و عملية نقل الموضوع او نسخه الي ذلك القسم في ذاك المنتدي ,,,, كانت لزيادة الوعي بهذا العلم ,,,,,,للجميع
كما ان اتفاقية الانضمام لملتقي المهندسي العرب لم تشر من قريب او بعيد الي ان لا يقوم العضو بنشر موضوعه المنشور هنا في ملتقي اخر 

مرة اخري تقبل عميق تحياتي و شكري و تقديري و اهلا بك ضيفا عزيزا علي الموضوع ,,,, بل و صاحب الدار


----------



## م المصري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*الصواريخ كـــروز*​ 
صواريخ كروز تسمية عامة لأسلحة ذاتية الدفع تحلق في الجو مثل الطائرات العادية في معظم رحلتها نحو الهدف.
ورغم أن الصاروخ الواحد يكلف نحو ستمائة ألف دولار تقريبا، إلا أنه يعتبر رخيصا بالمقاييس العسكرية. وهي صواريخ سهلة النصب ويمكن إطلاقها من البر والبحر والجو.
ويتباين مدى الأنواع المختلفة من صواريخ كروز، فالصواريخ من النوع البسيط، التي طورتها الصين، يبلغ مداها نحو مئة كيلومتر. لكن الترسانة الأمريكية تضم صواريخ يمكن إطلاقها باتجاه الهدف من مسافة تقارب ثلاثة آلاف كيلومتر لتضربه بدقة يزعم أن مقدار الخطأ فيها لا يتجاوز أكثر من بضعة أمتار.، ومن خلال هذا الدليل، يمكنك التعرف على طريقة عمل صواريخ كروز.

*




*​*توما هوك BGM - 109:*​الطول: 5.56 مترا
الوزن: 1300 كغ
امتداد الجناح: 2.67 مترا
المدى: 1600 كم
السرعة: 800 كم/س

1. جهاز استشعار تصويري يعمل بالأشعة تحت الحمراء
2. نظام توجيه "DSMAC"
3. وحدة الاتصالات والبيانات
4. رأس قذيفة تقليدي بوزن 1000 رطل
5. أداة الإضاءة لنظام "DSMAC"
6. خلية وقود
7. نظام ملاءمة التضاريس "TERCOM"
8. محرك نفاث دون سرعة الصوت


*الإطلاق:*​صواريخ كروز التي تطلق من البحر تتلقى دفعة أولى من جهاز دفع ينفصل فيما بعد، ليترك التحكم لنظام التسيير الموجود بالصاروخ.

ويمكن أيضا إطلاق صواريخ كروز من الجو بواسطة مقاتلات بي- 52 كما يمكن إطلاقها، نظريا، من الأرض. وما أن تنطلق في الجو حتى تفرد أجنحتها وتشغل انظمة الملاحة والاتصال مع قاعدة الانطلاق.

يوجه الصاروخ في هذه المرحلة المبكرة بواسطة أنظمة الأقمار الصناعية بنظـام (GPS) وعبر حسابات رياضية بواسطة المعادلات المدخلة لإحداثيات الهدف تجري داخل الصاروخ بالاستناد إلى حركته منذ لحظة الانطلاق. وقد صممت صواريخ كروز الأمريكية لتلائم تضاريس وعرة، يمكن رؤيتها وتمييزها وهي محلقة في الجو. ويتعذر اعتراض هذه الصواريخ أو التصدي لها، خاصة إذا أطلقت بدفعات، وذلك بسبب سرعتها العالية، وصغر حجمها نسبيا.

*قراءة تضاريس المكان:*​في قلب صاروخ كروز يوجد برنامج إلكتروني لمضاهاة التضاريس يتيح للصاروخ التحليق والملاحة في الطريق للهدف.

ويحمل الصاروخ خارطة ثلاثية الأبعاد للطريق الذي يسلكه، وهي مصممة من قبل إدارة الخرائط والصور القومية الأمريكية. ويقارن نظام ملاءمة التضاريس بين الصور الملتقطة للأرض والصور المحفوظة في ذاكرته، ويعدل مساره، وفقا لهذه المقارنة.

و يتيح ذلك للصاروخ من الناحية النظرية، أن يحافظ على سرعته العالية أثناء التحليق على ارتفاع منخفض مما يقلل من إمكانية رصده بواسطة أجهزة الرادار، لكن يمكن التشويش عليه بحجب المكان المراد قصفه آنياً كما فعلت القوات العراقية إبان الغزو الأمريكي بأن أشعلت حرائق حول أماكن القيادة والمراكز الحساسة مما سبب عدم مطابقة الصاروخ لصورة الهدف المخزنة لديه و الهدف الذي يريد دكـّه ، مما تسبب في انفجار الصاروخ بالجـو .

وصارخ كروز ليس محصنا من الخطأ: فأولا، يتطلب البرنامج الإلكتروني المبرمج في ذاكرته أن يحلق الصاروخ من نقطة مرجعية واحدة إلى نقطة أخرى ليتمكن من التعرف على المكان الذي تحلق فيه. وثانيا، تتوقف دقته على دقة الخرائط التي يحملها.

*التعرف على الهدف:*​عندما يصل الصاروخ إلى هدفه، يبدأ نظام التوجيه النهائي الأكثر دقة بالعمل، وهو نظام الارتباط الرقمي الذي يقارن بين ما يراه الصاروخ على الأرض مع التعبير الرقمي للهدف والمخزن في نظام الصاروخ. وهذه التقنية معقدة وغالية الثمن لكنها أظهرت نجاحا. ومع ذلك يتوقف نجاحها على المادة الاستخباراتية التي تدعمها. كما أنها لا تمنع الصاروخ من ضرب مبنى مهجور، أو ملجأ مدني، إذا لم تكن المعلومات الخاصة بالهدف مجددة حديثا.

*ضرب الهدف:*​وما أن يضرب الصاروخ هدفه المحدد حتى يفجر قذيفة وزنها ألف رطل.
وخلال عقد من الزمن أخذت الولايات المتحدة ترسل بصورة متزايدة سفنا قادرة على إطلاق صواريخ كروز من نوع توماهوك. وتزعم القوات الأمريكية أن دقة الصاروخ في إصابة هدفه تبلغ 90 في المئة، لكن لا توجد تأكيدات من مصادر مستقلة بصحة هذا الرقم.

.​


​صاروخ الكروز في الأساس صغير الحجم نسبياً ويبلغ طوله 2.61 متر وقطره 0.5 متر وهو ذاتي الدفع ويحتوي على محرك نفاث تيربو ويستطيع التحليق على ارتفاعات تصل إلى 805-1610 كيلومتر حسب تصميمه. ويحمل صاروخ كروز مايزيد عن 450 كيلوجرام من المواد المتفجرة ويصل وزن الصاروخ كاملاً 1450 كيلوجرام، منها 600 لتر من الوقود وتبلغ سرعة الصاروخ بعد اطلاقه 880 كيلومتر في الساعة. تبلغ تكلفة الصاروخ الواحد ما بين 500000 دولار إلى 1000000 دولار. 









​تصنع صوارخ كروز باشكال مختلفة ويمكن ان تطلق من الطائرات الحربية والبوارج الحربية والغواصات والمدفعيات الأرضية.




على اليسار صورة لطائرة B-52 مزودة بصواريخ كروز وعلى اليمين صورة لمدفعية ارضية يمكنها ان تطلق صواريخ كروز عدة صواريخ مرة واحدة على الهدف المحدد.




على اليسار صورة توضح انطلاق صاروخ كروز من بارجة حربية وعلى اليمين صورة صاروخ منطلق من غواصة بحرية ​مما يميز صواريخ كروز دقة اصابتها للهدف حيث انها تستطيع اصابة هدف بحجم سيارة كما ان ما يميزه انه يصعب التقاطه بواسطة اجهزة الرادار حيث انه يطير بالقرب من الأرض في مجال بعيد عن مرئى اجهزة الرادار.






يستخدم صاروخ كروز اربعة انظمة لتوجيهه تجاه الهدف: 

<LI dir=rtl>*IGS* - Inertial Guidance System 
<LI dir=rtl>*Tercom* - Terrain Contour Matching 
<LI dir=rtl>*GPS* - Global Positioning System 
*DSMAC* - Digital Scene Matching Area Correlation 

<LI dir=rtl>نظام التوجيه الرئيسي <LI dir=rtl>نظام رصد خطوط الكنتور <LI dir=rtl>نظام تحديد الموضع 
نظام مطابقة الرؤية الرقمية
هذه الأنظمة الأربعة للتوجيه تعد من أكثر الوسائل الحديثة المتطورة في توجيه الصاروخ لاصابة الهدف المحدد له فنظام التوجيه IGS يعتمد على تسارع الصاروخ ليبقي الصاروخ على مساره، اما نظام Tercom يستخدم قاعدة بيانات ثلاثية الأبعاد مخزنة في الجزء الأمامي من الصاروخ لخطوط الكنتور الجغرافي للمنطقة التي يحلق فوقها ومرتبطة مع نظام الرادار على الصاروخ ليتمكن من مقارنة الخريطة الثلاثية الابعاد المخزنة مع البيانات الواردة له من الرادار اثناء الطيران تجاه الهدف ويمكن للصاروخ تجنب المرتفعات التي تواجهه اثناء طيرانه. أما نظام التوجيه GPS فهو يستخدم نظام شبكة الأقمار الصناعية المخصصة لنظام GPS الحربية لترسل لجهاز الـ GPS المستقبل المثبت في الصاروخ موقعه على الكرة الأرضية ليرشده إلى الموقع المراد بدقة عالية.



عندما يقترب الصاروخ من الهدف فإن الصاروخ يستخدم نظام DSMAC الذي يستخدم كاميرا رقمية مثبتة على الصاروخ لتلتقط صورة الهدف وتقارنها بصورة المخزنة مسبقا في ذاكرة الصاروخ ليتمكن من ايجاد الهدف. (وهذا ما دفع العراقيين إلى حرق البترول لتشويش الرؤية من خلال الدخان الاسود الكثيف فلا يتمكن الصاروخ من استخدام نظام التوجيه DSMAC ليصل إلى هدفه).







تقنيات المستقبل
تتواصل عملية تحسين تقنيات صاروخ كروز، وتسعى الولايات المتحدة إلى إدخال أنواع أكثر تطورا إلى ترسانتها مع حلول عام 2003.
ووفقا لذلك فإنه سيكون بمقدور صاروخ كروز الجديد الالتفاف حول الهدف وإرسال صور حية إلى قاعدة انطلاقه. وإذا توصل القادة العسكريون إلى قناعة بأن الهدف قد سبق ضربه وتدميره بصورة كافية، فسيكون بمقدورهم إعادة توجيهه إلى مكان بديل مبرمج سلفا، أو تحميله خرائط جديدة للتوجه نحو هدف آخر






ولمزيد من المعلومات حول القنبلة الكهرومغناطيسية قم بزيارة المواقع التالية:
*مزيد من المعلومات تجدها في المواقع التالية: *

<LI dir=ltr>Arleigh Burke Class (AEGIS) Guided Missile Destroyers, USA <LI dir=ltr>SSN Los Angles Class Attack Submarine, USA 
<LI dir=ltr>SSN Astute Class Attack Submarine, UK 
<LI dir=ltr>B-52H Stratofortress Long-Range Multi-Role Bomber, USA 
B-2 Spirit Stealth Bomber, USA


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## rabee2 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*جزيتم خيرا*

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## م المصري (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*مقال منقول : الصواريخ الموجهه التي تركب الشعاع*

الصواريخ الموجهة التي تركب الشعاع 





تعرف المراجع المتخصصة الصاروخ الموجه بأنه ذلك الصاروخ القادر على تغيير اتجاه طيرانه بعد الإطلاق ويظل قادراً على ذلك حتى يكون قريباً من نقطة اصطدامه بالهدف. لتحقيق ذلك يلزم أن يحقق نظام التوجيه عدة مطالب هي:
@ يجب أن يعرف مكان الهدف وقد يحتاج ذلك إلى ضرورة وجود فرد في حلقة التوجيه كما الأنظمة التي تتبع الهدف بصرياً أو التي يتم توجيهها بإضاءة الهدف بالليزر.
@ يجب أن يعرف، أو يكون قادراً على تحديد مسار الهدف.
@ يجب أن يكون قادراً على تصحيح مسار الصاروخ في ضوء التعليمات الجديدة التي يستقبلها.
@ يجب أن يتأكد أن الصاروخ غير مطالب بإجراء مناورة تزيد عن الحدود التصميمية لمكونات الصاروخ.
من المعروف أن استخدام الصواريخ الموجهة يهدف إلى تحقيق تدمير الهدف بصاروخ واحد. يقوم نظام التوجيه في الصواريخ (سطح - جو)، المضادة للدبابات، (جو-جو) بأداء وظيفة بواسطة تتبع الهدف أما في الصواريخ (أرض- أرض) فإنه غالباً ما يقوم نظام التوجيه باستخدام بيانات محددة مسبقاً لتحديد مكان الهدف. ويتكون نظام التوجيه من عدة مكونات هي:
وحدة التتبع وهي الوحدة التي تقوم بتحديد الوضع النسبي للهدف والصاروخ وقد يتم التتبع بواسطة موجات الراديو، أو موجات الرادار، أو بصرياً.
وحدة الحاسب وهي التي تقوم بحساب المناورات المطلوب أن يقوم بها الصاروخ للوصول إلى الهدف.
وحدة التوجيه وهي التي توفر الوسيلة التي يمكن بواسطتها إرسال الأوامر إلى الصاروخ مثل موجات الراديو أو موجات الرادار.
يمكن تقسيم طرق التوجيه إلى ثلاثة أنواع هي المسار المحدد مسبقاً (PREDETERMINED COURSE) وهو يعتمد على المعلومات التي يتم وضعها في الصاروخ قبل الإطلاق، والمسار الذي يتم التحكم فيه أثناء الطيران (CONTROLLED PATH) وهو يعتمد على المعلومات التي يتم تغذيتها للصاروخ بعد الإطلاق، التوجيه الذاتي (HOMING) ويعتمد على التعرف على الهدف سواء تم ذلك التعرف بواسطة مصدر خارجي أو بواسطة الصاروخ نفسه ثم يقوم الصاروخ بعد ذلك بتتبع الهدف نتيجة للإشارات الصادرة من الهدف.
يعتبر نظام التوجيه للصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع من ذلك النوع الذي يتم فيه التحكم في المسار بعد الإطلاق وينقسم هذا النوع من التوجيه إلى نوعين هما التحكم في المسار بواسطة أوامر التوجيه، النوع الثاني هو ركوب الشعاع الصادر من الهدف. يتطلب النوع الأول من هذا التوجيه تعديل مسار الصاروخ أثناء الطيران بواسطة مؤثر خارجي ويتم توصيل أوامر التوجيه إما بواسطة موجات الراديو، أو موجات الرادار، أو بواسطة سلك كما يتطلب وجود وسيلة لتحديد مكان كل من الهدف والصاروخ، حاسب آلي يقبل بيانات كل من الهدف والصاروخ ويقوم بحساب أوامر قيادة الصاروخ، وسيلة لتكويد مخرجات الحاسب الآلي في صورة مناسبة لنقلها إلى الصاروخ، وأخيراً مرسل راداري لتمرير إشارات الأوامر إلى الصاروخ.
عند استخدام ركوب الشعاع في التوجيه فإن الصاروخ يحتوي على وحدة تمكنه من تتبع الشعاع الإلكتروني وفي هذه الطريقة يتم إطلاق الصاروخ على الشعاع ونتيجة لأن الشعاع يكون متجهاً إلى الهدف فإن الصاروخ يحاول أن يمركز نفسه في الشعاع حتى يصطدم بالهدف وتقوم الدوائر الالكترونية في الصاروخ باكتشاف أعلى مستوى للطاقة في الشعاع ونتيجة لذلك يحاول الصاروخ البحث عن مركز الشعاع. من البديهي أن الصاروخ الذي يستخدم هذا النوع من التوجيه لا يقوم بمناورات حادة. يحتاج استخدام الصواريخ التي تركب الأشعة إلى نظم مساعدة للحرب الإلكترونية لكشف أجهزة الرادار المعادية وتوفير صورة واضحة عن الموقف الإلكتروني المعادي وأنواع الرادارات وأماكن تمركزها وتردداتها مما يساعد على تقدير التهديدات بدقة ووضع أسبقيات الهجوم عليها كما يحتاج إلى نظم تسديد تحتوى على أجهزة استشعار وحاسب إلكتروني وأجهزة تحكم وإطلاق بحيث يتم إطلاق الصاروخ بعد تغذيته بالبيانات الدقيقة عن تردد أجهزة الرادار ومكانه.
يختلف التوجيه بواسطة ركوب الشعاع عن التوجيه الذاتي السلبي (PASSIVE HOMING) بأن ذلك النوع الأخير يقوم نفسه باكتشاف الإشعاع الطبيعي للهدف وقد يتم استخدام مصدر خارجي لإضاءة الهدف (DESIGNATOR) كما هو الحال مع الصواريخ والذخائر التي يتم توجيهها بالليزر ولذلك يلزم وجود وحدة مسح للإشعاع لالتقاط تلك الإشعاعات التي قد تأخذ شكل موجات راديو أو موجات صوتية أو أشعة تحت الحمراء صادرة من أنابيب العادم أو موجات ضوئية (أشعة الليزر) كما يلزم أيضاً وجود وسيلة لتحديد الهدف حتى يمكن اعتراض الإشارات الصادرة وأخيراً يلزم وجود دوائر لقيادة وتوجيه الصاروخ. بالنسبة للصاروخ الذي يركب الشعاع فإن تلك الإجراءات تقوم بها وحدات منفصلة عن الصاروخ تقوم بتحديد نوع الإشعاع وتردده واتجاهه ثم تقوم بتغذية تلك البيانات للصاروخ قبل إطلاقه.
قد يكون مناسباً أن نشير إلى أن الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع يمكن أن تستخدم كل من الموجات الرادارية وهو الأسلوب المتبع عادة مع الصواريخ (جو- سطح) كما يمكن استخدام أشعة الليزر وهو الأسلوب المتبع مع الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات كما أنه يتم استخدام التوجيه المختلط كأن يتم استخدام التوجيه الذاتي (HOMING) في المراحل الأخيرة من الطيران مع استخدام التوجيه بركوب الشعاع في المرحلة الأولى من الطيران وذلك لتحسين الدقة.

الأهداف التكتيكية الخداعية
التي تطلق من الجو


من الطبيعي أن يلجأ مستخدم صواريخ الدفاع الجوي إلى الطرق المختلفة لمقاومة الهجوم بالصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع ومن هذه الطرق العمل أثناء التدريب على تردد أو ترددين لأجهزة الرادار والاحتفاظ ببقية الترددات في سرية تامة لاستخدامها وقت الحرب الفعلية. قام المستخدمون للصواريخ المضادة للرادار بالتفكير في طريقة لكشف ترددات الرادارات المعادية وحماية طائراتهم من نيران الصواريخ المضادة لها وكان نتيجة لذلك أن تم تصميم ما يعرف بالأهداف الخداعية التكتيكية التي تطلق من الجو قامت إحدى الشركات الأمريكية بتصنيع تلك الأهداف الخداعية لصالح البحرية الأمريكية بحيث تحاكي الهجوم الجوي وبالتالي تعمل على زيادة فرصة البقاء للطائرات وتعمل على تشبيه الهجوم الجوي بعدد كبير من الطائرات مما يعمل على إمكانية اختراق الدفاعات الجوية المعادية.
يمكن لطائرة القتال التقليدية أن تحمل 20 هدفاً خادعاً. يأخذ الهدف الخداعي التقليدي شكل الطائرة بدون طيار، وله نفس المقطع الراداري لطائرة القتال، ويزن في حدود 250 كيلوجراماً ويتم تركيبه على الطائرة في أماكن تركيب القنابل وبدون أي تعديلات. يتم إطلاق الهدف الخداعي على مسافة أمن مناسبة ويمكنه أن يرتفع إلى 10 أضعاف الارتفاع الذي أطلق عليه.
أثناء حرب تحرير الكويت أثبت استخدام الأهداف الخداعية فاعلية كبيرة حيث تم في ال 72 ساعة الأولى من عاصفة الصحراء خداع الدفاعات الجوية العراقية ويقدر أن أكثر من 100 هدف جوي من التي أعلنت العراق عن تدميرها كانت أهدافاً خداعية. لقد جذبت تلك الأهداف الخداعية صواريخ الدفاع الجوي العراقي كما أن بعضها قد تم اعتراضه بواسطة طائرات عراقية أيضاً. لقد قامت الشركة المنتجة لتلك الأهداف وقبل أن يثبت نجاحها في التفكير في تطوير ما يعرف بالهدف الخداعي المطور. سيحتوي هذا الهدف الأخير على وحدة دفع من النوع التوربيني النفاث ويمكنه الملاحة على ارتفاعات أقل انخفاضاً من تلك التي يطير عليها النوع الأصلي وإضافات أخرى ستجعل من محاكاة الهجوم الجوي أكثر واقعية. تقوم القوات البحرية الأمريكية وقوات مشاة البحرية الأمريكية بشراء الأهداف الخداعية المطورة (ITALD) التي تم تصميمها على أساس الأهداف الخداعية التي تطلق من الجو (TALD) الذي طورته شركة (TAAS) الإسرائيلية لصالح القوات الإسرائيلية. تقوم أيضاً شركة (TAAS) بتطوير الصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع دليله (DELILAH -AR) من النوع (STAR-1) الذي قد أضاف باحثاً له نطاق واسع من الترددات للهدف الخداعي المطور (دليله) الذي يستخدم معه. يصل مدى هذا السلاح إلى 400 كيلومتر وتصل سرعة الطيران ما بين 3،0 إلى 7،0 مثل سرعة الصوت. يتم حالياً تطوير الهدف الخداعي المصغر الذي يطلق من الجو (MINIATURE AIR LAUNCHED DECOY - MALD) وهو مفهوم تكنولوجي متطور يتم اختباره حالياً ومن المتوقع أن تستخدمه كل من القوات الجوية، والقوات البحرية، وقوات مشاة البحرية الأمريكية.
أهمية الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع ودورها في حرب تحرير الكويت وحرب البوسنة
لقد زادت الحاجة إلى أهمية تقليل خسائر الطائرات المقاتلة وأطقمها وفي نفس الوقت قلت الاعتمادات المخصصة للقوات الجوية لكثير من الدول ومن هنا زادت الأهمية لعمليات إخماد الدفاعات المعادية وهو ما ظهر واضحاً أثناء عمليات تحرير الكويت، والبوسنة والهرسك. يعني إخماد الدفاعات الجوية المعادية تدمير أو إسكات رادارات وحدات المدفعية الموجهة المضادة للطائرات، والصواريخ الموجهة (سطح- جو). لقد كانت موجودات قوات التحالف المخصصة لإحباط الدفاعات الجوية العراقية كافية لإرغام القيادة العليا العراقية على إطفاء شبكة الدفاع الجوي أثناء تلك العمليات.
منذ حرب تحرير الكويت قررت وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية أن تحيل طائرات القوات الجوية من النوع (F-4G) (WILD WEASET) إلى التقاعد في عام 1996م كما قررت سحب طائراتها من النوع EF-111 من الخدمة في عام 1999م كما تم سحب طائرات القوات البحرية من النوع A-6 وتم تخصيص مهام إحباط الدفاعات الجوية المعادية لطائرات بديلة. سيتم استخدام أكثر من 500 طائرة من النوع F-18، 127 طائرة (EA-6B PROWLER) التي تعمل مع القوات البحرية وقوات مشاة البحرية، وعدد آخر من طائرات القوات الجوية من النوع F-16 بعد تعديلها لتكون من المجموعة 50-52 (BLOCK 50/52).
لقد تم إيقاف برامج تحسين الطائرة EF-111 بالرغم من مزاياها من حيث السرعة التي تمكنها من العمل ضمن مجموعة طائرات هجومية تطير بسرعة تزيد عن سرعة الصوت، والمدى الذي يزيد عن مدى الطائرة (EA-6B PROWELR) ولكن كان يعيبها قدم هيكلها وعدم إمكانية استخدامها من على ظهر حاملات الطائرات بالإضافة إلى أنها لا تتسلح بالصاروخ عالي السرعة المضاد للإشعاع (HIGH SPEED ANTI - RADIATION MISSILE - HARM). يمكن لأنواع الطائرات الثلاثة (F-16, EA-6B, F/A-18) السابق الإشارة إليها التي سيتم استخدامها لإحباط الدفاعات الجوية المعادية أن تستخدم الصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع وذلك بالإضافة إلى أن الطائرات EA-6B مجهزة بنظم الإعاقة المتكاملة من النوع AN/ALQ-99F.
تم تجهيز أكثر من 100 طائرة من النوع F-16 بجهاز التسديد للصاروخ عالي السرعة المضاد للإشعاع (HARM TARGETING SYSTEM- HTS) طراز ASQ-213. يمكن لهذا الجهاز الذي يزن 40 كيلوجرام أن يكتشف، ويتعرف على، ويحدد مكان الرادارات المعادية، ويقوم ببرمجة الصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع لمهاجمة تلك الرادارات. تواجه الطائرات F-16 انتقادات حادة لاستخدامها محل الطائرة F-4G ولكن القوات الجوية الأمريكية ترد على تلك الانتقادات بأن استخدام نظام التسديد للصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع (HTS) سيقلل من عيوب تلك الطائرة وأن الطائرات المجهزة بذلك النظام غالباً ما تعمل مع الطائرات المجهزة بالنظام المشترك للاستطلاع الإلكتروني طراز (RC-135)، الطائرات EA-6B، مما سيعظم من فاعليتها. لن يتم رفع كفاية الطائرات (EA-6B PROWLERS) كما كان مخططاً من قبل ولكن تم رصد المبالغ المالية لتعديل 20 طائرة منها لتناسب مطالب القوات الجوية الأمريكية، وتجهيزها بمعدات إرسال للإعاقة الإلكترونية، وشراء 30 جهاز طراز AN/USQ -113 لإعاقة المواصلات المعادية. من الجدير بالذكر أن دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة قد تعاقدت على شراء 80 طائرة من النوع F-16 من المجموعة 60 (BLOCK60) ومعداتها التكميلية بقيمة تبلغ ستة مليارات و 400 مليون دولار أمريكي وتلك الطائرات أحدث من المجموعة 50 التي طلبتها القوات الجوية الأمريكية وهو ما أثار عدة تساؤلات عن أسباب ذلك. قامت شركة ماكدونالد دوجلاس بالتعاقد مع القوات البحرية الأمريكية للقيام بدراسة جدوى لتطوير النسخة من الطائرة ذات المقعدين F/A-18F التي تستخدم في حرب القيادة والسيطرة (COMMAND AND CONTROL WARFARE-C2W) لاستخدامها كبديل محتمل للطائرة EA-6B قبل نهاية عام 2010م. قامت شركة ماكدونالد دوجلاس بدورها بتوقيع مذكرات تفاهم مع شركات أمريكية أخرى لتنفيذ تلك المهمة.
طلبت الصواريخ عالية السرعة المضادة للإشعاع (HARM) القوات الجوية لكل من ألمانيا، إيطاليا، أسبانيا، كوريا الجنوبية وتركيا. في عام 1995 قامت القوات الجوية الألمانية بنشر 14 طائرة تورنادو (من ضمن 35 طائرة هو جميع ما لديها من هذا النوع من الطائرات) مجهزة للهجوم الإلكتروني والاستطلاع بالإضافة إلى تسليحها بالصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع في إيطاليا وذلك للاشتراك في العمليات الجوية فوق البوسنة مع طائرات حلف الناتو. قامت القوات الجوية الإيطالية أيضاً بتسليح جزء من طائراتها من النوع تورنادو بالصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع أما القوات الجوية الأسبانية فتستخدم هذا الصاروخ مع طائراتها من النوع F-18.
قامت القوات الجوية الملكية البريطانية أثناء حرب تحرير الكويت عام (1990 1991م) بإطلاق 130 صاروخاً مضاداً للإشعاع من النوع الذي يطلق من الجو المضاد للرادار (AIR LAUNCHED ANTI-RADAR MISSILE - ALARM) الذي تقوم بتصنيعه شركة بريتش إيروسبيس دايناميكس (BRITISH AEROSPAEC DYNAMICS) ولكنها لم تستخدم هذا الصاروخ في أي اشتباكات بعد ذلك سواء فوق العراق أو فوق البوسنة. تسعى القوات الجوية الملكية البريطانية إلى أن يشمل تطوير طائراتها تورنادو من النوع GR-4 على إمكانية تغذية البيانات من باحث الصاروخ ألارم (ALARM) إلى طاقم الطائرة وهو ما سيوفر استخبارات لحظية عن التهديدات المعادية. تقوم القوات الجوية الفرنسية باستخدام الصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع من النوع أرمات (ARMAT) الذي تصنعه شركة ماترا الفرنسية ولكن لا توجد معلومات عن استخدامه في القتال.
لقد كان للضغوط السياسية أثرها الكبير في البحث عن الوسائل التي تقلل من الخسائر أثناء العمليات. ظهر ذلك في حشد المساندة الكبيرة لعمليات إحباط الدفاعات الجوية (SEAD) فوق العراق والبوسنة. في صيف عام 1992م قام حلف الناتو بنشر طائرات الاستطلاع الإلكتروني فوق البحر الأدرياتيكي للتحذير من النشاط الراداري فوق البوسنة. خلال العامين التاليين الذي زاد بانتظام العمليات الجوية لمساندة قوات الأمم المتحدة حيث بدأت عمليات حظر الطيران في أبريل عام 1993م ثم تلى ذلك مهام تنفيذ إخلاء المناطق الآمنة من الأسلحة الثقيلة عام 1994م.
أثناء تلك الفترة كانت طائرات حلف الناتو تطير على ارتفاعات تزيد عن 5000 قدم لتقليل المخاطر الناتجة عن استخدام أسلحة الدفاع الجوي التي تطلق من الكتف، المدفعية المضادة للطائرات. في خريف عام 1994م قام الصرب بتشغيل نظم صواريخ الدفاع الجوي الموجهة بالرادار في منطقتي شمال غرب البوسنة وكارايينا لإيقاف هجمات الناتو الجوية المساندة للمناطق الآمنة في منطقة بيهاتش. قامت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بالرد على ذلك ونشرت قوات إحباط الدفاعات الجوية في القاعدة الجوية بمدينة أفيانو الإيطالية. شملت تلك القوات الطائرات من النوع (EF-111) وطائرات مشاة البحرية الأمريكية من النوع (EA-6B) لمساندة الهجمات الجوية لحلف الناتو على القاعدة الجوية أودبينا بمنطقة كاريينا كما كانت تقوم بالدوريات على غرب البوسنة ووصلت الدوريات ذروتها في نوفمبر عام 1994م.
أجبرت القيود الدبلوماسية حلف الناتو على قصر عملياته العسكرية على عمليات الحماية الذاتية بواسطة القيام بالدوريات لإحباط الدفاعات الجوية اليوغسلافية بدلاً من القيام بضربة إجهاض ضدها حيث سمح لطائرات حلف الناتو بالاشتباك مع رادارات الدفاع الجوي الصربية فقط عند قيامها بإضاءة تلك الطائرات بطريقة معادية (بواسطة الربط على الطائرة قبل إطلاق الصاروخ). في أغسطس 1995م قامت القوات البحرية الأمريكية بهجوم مضاد ضد الرادارات لشل قدرة الدفاعات الجوية الصربية في كرايينا. حتى بداية عملية القوة المتعمدة (DELIBERATE FORCE) كانت فرنسا وبريطانيا تعارضان باستمرار الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في القيام بضربة إجهاض لشل الدفاع الصربي على أساس أن ذلك سيعتبره الصرب عملاً من أعمال الحرب مما سيدفعهم لمهاجمة قوات الأمم المتحدة المسلحة تسليحاً خفيفاً كنوع من الانتقام. في نفس الوقت قامت القوات الجوية التكتيكية الخامسة لحلف الناتو بوضع خطة للقيام بضربة إجهاض لشل الدفاعات الجوية الصربية أطلقت عليها اسم (DEAD EYE). كانت تدعو الخطة للقيام بهجمات ضد مراكز المواصلات، مراكز القيادة والسيطرة، رادارات الإنذار المبكر، المراكز المعروفة لصواريخ الدفاع الجوي ووحدات المساندة. في الساعات الأولى ليوم 30 أغسطس 1995م تم وضع جزء من تلك الخطة موضع التنفيذ. شملت الهجمات الافتتاحية قيام الطائرات EA-6B، F/A-18C من حاملة الطائرات روزفلت بالقيام بالهجوم ضد الدفاعات الجوية الصربية في شرق البوسنة باستخدام الصواريخ توماهوك، الصواريخ (جو- أرض) التي تطلق من بعد طراز (LAND ATTACK MISSILE - SLAM STAND OFF) AGM-84E، القنابل المنزلقة الموجهة بالليزر طراز GBU- 15 بالإضافة إلى صواريخ هارم المضادة للإشعاع. بعد أن تم شل قدرات الدفاعات الجوية الصربية اقتصر هجوم حلف الناتو على استخدام الطائرات المسلحة بصواريخ هارم في أعمال الدوريات المستمرة ضد رادارات الصرب. في 4 أكتوبر قامت الطائرات (EA-6B) باستخدام الصواريخ هارم ضد الرادارات الصربية في كل من بنيالوكا وسراييفو. قد يكون من الصعب تقويم عمليات الهجوم لشل قدرة الدفاعات الجوية الصربية ولكن القوات الجوية التكتيكية الخامسة لحلف الناتو أعلنت أن نشاطاتها فوق البوسنة اجتازت الاختبار بنجاح حيث لم تحدث خسائر نتيجة للصواريخ (أرض-جو) الموجهة بالرادار.
تعتمد الولايات المتحدة في عملياتها لتوجيه ضربات الإجهاض ضد الدفاعات الجوية المعادية على استخدام الطائرات المتسللة (STEALTH AIRCRAFT) و- أو الأسلحة التي تطلق من بعد مثل الصاروخ توماهوك (TLAM) والتي أثبتت فاعليتها خلال حرب البوسنة. ومع ذلك فإن الصعوبات السياسية للحصول على مساندة دول حلف الناتو لتنفيذ العملية (DEAD EYE) في بعض مناطق البوسنة أوضحت أهمية الاستمرار في استخدام الطلعات الجوية لإحباط الدفاعات الجوية الصربية باستخدام الاستطلاع الإلكتروني، الإعاقة، والصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع (HARM).
حتى عام 1994م حين ظهر موقف مدينة بيهاتش كانت كل من القوات الجوية الأمريكية والقوات البحرية تقيد استخدام الطائرات EA-6B براولر لمساندة إما نشر حاملات الطائرات أو قوات مشاة البحرية الموجودة في الميدان، بعد استنفاذ موجودات القوات الجوية الأمريكية لم يعد هناك بديلاً عن استخدام طائرات القوات البحرية EA-6B براولر وما تبقى من الطائرات EF-111A في دوريات لمساندة القوات الجوية التكتيكية للحلفاء الخامسة.

أنواع الصواريخ
المضادة للإشعات الراداري


أولاً: الصواريخ الأمريكية:

1 الصواريخ شرايك (SHRIKE):
تم تصميم الصاروخ شرايك على أساس الصاروخ (جو-جو) سبارو ويعتبر أول صاروخ مضاد للإشعاع تنتجه الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ولقد أطلق عليه في أول الأمر اسم (ARM) وهي اختصار للكلمات (ANTI - RADIATION MISSILE) ثم بعد ذلك عرف باسم (ASM-N-10). بدأ هذا الصاروخ كمشروع في عام 1962م وبعد ذلك أطلق عليه اسم (AGM-45A). تم إنتاجه بواسطة مجموعة من الشركات على رأسها شركة تكساس انسترومنت (TEXAS INSTRUMENT -TI) وبدأ الإنتاج في عام 1963م وتم استخدامه في جنوب شرق آسيا بعد ذلك بثلاث سنوات مع الطائرات EA-6A, F-105G. كانت الخبرة الأولى لاستخدام هذا الصاروخ مخيبة للآمال وتم بعد ذلك إجراء عدة تعديلات لمعالجة العيوب التي ظهرت ولتعديل نظام التوجيه ليتعامل مع الترددات المعادية التي تم التعرف عليها وكان يرمز للطرازات التي يتم تعديلها بأرقام إضافية تضاف إلى طراز الصاروخ. يتم استخدام هذا الصاروخ مع طائرات البحرية - مشاة البحرية الأمريكية من الأنواع F-4, A-7, A-6, A-4 وطائرات القوات الجوية الأمريكية من الأنواع EF-111, F-105, F-4 والطائرات الإسرائيلية من الأنواع F-4 وكفير. عند الإطلاق يتم تحويل الصاروخ أثناء الطيران نحو الهدف ويتم إطلاقه بمجرد ربط الباحث الذي تصنعه شركة TI على الهدف. تصل سرعة الصاروخ إلى 2 ماخ (ضعف سرعة الصوت) ويقوم الباحث باستمرار بتحديث بيانات التوجيه بحيث يظل الصاروخ في منتصف الإشعاع. تزن الرأس الحربية 66 كيلوجرام وهي من النوع المتشظي. يوجد أكثر من 18 عائلة لطرازات هذا الصاروخ تبدأ بالعائلة AGM-45-1 وتنتهي بالعائلة AGM-45-10 وتستخدم تلك العائلات أكثر من 13 طرازا للباحث وفي عام 1978م تم طلب أكثر من 18500 صاروخ من هذا النوع. 
في حرب رمضان- أكتوبر عام 1973م قامت إسرائيل باستخدام هذا الصاروخ ضد نظم الدفاع الجوي من الأنواع SA-3, SA-2 وتم توليفه على التردد 2965-2990 ميجاهرتز، والتردد 3025- 3050 ميجا هرتز ولكن كانت نتائج اشتباكات هذا الصاروخ مع الصواريخ SA-6 غير مرضية. يصل مدى هذا الصاروخ إلى 29 40 كيلو متر ويزن 177 كيلوجرام ويصل طوله إلى 05،3 متر وقطره 203ملم.
2 الصاروخ ستاندارد المضاد للإشعاعه (STANDARD ARM):
في سبتمبر 1966م تعاقدت القوات البحرية مع شركة جنرال دينامكس على تطوير صاروخ مضاد للإشعاع له أداء أفضل ومدى أطول ورأس حربية أكبر من الصاروخ شرايك والذي كان في ذلك الوقت يعطي نتائج متضاربة وغير مشجعة. على عكس الصاروخ شرايك قامت الموسسات الصناعية البرنامج الكامل لتطوير الصاروخ ستاندرد وتم التطوير على أساس الصاروخ (سطح-جو) من النوع ستاندر طراز (RIM-66A) الذي يطلق من القطع البحرية. تم بدء تجارب الطيران في عام 1967 1968م وتم بدء الإنتاج للطراز الأول من هذا الصاروخ وهو (AGM-78) في أواخر عام 1968م. تم استخدام هذا الصاروخ مع طائرة القوات الجوية الأمريكية من النوع F-105 طراز G, F وطائرة القوات البحرية من النوع A-6 طراز E, B. تصل سرعة الصاروخ إلى 5،2 ماخ. تم استخدام الباحث المستخدم مع الصاروخ شرايك مع الطراز AGM-78 ولكن تم استبدال هذا الباحث بباحث آخر يعمل على نطاق ترددات أوسع يمكنه البحث عن رادارات الاعتراض للصواريخ (سطح -جو) والرادارات الأخرى كما يمكن طائرة الإطلاق من الهجوم من أي اتجاه وتتخلص من الاشتباك خارح منطقة القتل للصواريخ المعادية وتم استخدام هذا الباحث مع الصاروخ طراز AGM-78B. بفضل استخدام هذا الصاروخ مع الطائرات المجهزة بنظم التعرف والإمساك بالهدف (TARGET INDENTIFICATION AND ACQUISITION SYSTEM - TIAS) الذي له القدرة على قياس المتغيرات الخاصة للهدف وتزويد باحث الصاروخ بتلك المتغيرات قبل الإطلاق. تتمشى النسخة الثانية لهذا الصاروخ مع نظام التعرف والإمساك بالهدف طراز APR-38 الذي جهزت به الطائرة F-4G وايلد ويزل التي تعمل مع القوات الجوية الأمريكية. تم بعد ذلك إنتاج النسخ D-2, D, C من هذا الصاروخ. يصل مدى هذا الصاروخ إلى 3،56 كيلو متر ويزن 635 كيلوجرام ويصل طوله إلى 57،4 وقطره 343 ملم.
توجد نسخة من هذا الصاروخ تستخدم مع القطع البحرية وهي الطراز (RGM-66D) ولقد تم تطوير هذه النسخة في أوائل السبعينات للاستخدام مع القطع البحرية كصاروخ (سطح-سطح). نتيجة لأن هذا الصاروخ قد تم تطويره على أساس الصواريخ (سطح- جو) من النوع ستاندارد لذلك يمكن إطلاقه من نفس القواذف أو قاذف فردي يمكن تركيبه على القطع البحرية الصغيرة. يمكن استخدام هذا الصاروخ ضد أي مصدر إشعاع وراء الأفق يعمل في حيز الترددات المناسبة أو ضد القطع البحرية وفي تلك الحالة يتم استخدام نظم التوجيه نصف الإيجابي ضد الرادارات. نتيجة لأن هذا النظام يحتاج بعض التجهيزات البسيطة لذلك يمكن استخدامه مع قوارب الدوريات المسلحة الصغيرة. 
3 الصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع عالي السرعة HARM:
نظراً لأن كل من الصاروخ شرايك أو الصاروخ ستاندرد المضاد للإشعاع لم يحققا جميع المطالب التي يجب أن يحققها الصاروخ المثالي المضاد للإشعاع، بدأت المراكز البحثية للقوات البحرية الأمريكية بالتعاون مع المؤسسات الصناعية الأمريكية في دراسة إنتاج صاروخ مضاد للإشعاع عالي السرعة (HIGH SPEED ANTI-RADIATION MISSILE - HARM). كانت الأهداف التي تم السعي لتحقيقها هي سرعة طيران عالية، الربط على الأهداف وإصابتها قبل أن تُطفئ إشعاعها أو تتخذ إجراءات أخرى، الربط بين التكلفة المنخفضة والإستعمالات المتعددة مثل الصاروخ شرايك، الحساسية الشديدة بحيث يمكنه التقاط الطاقة من الفصوص الجانبية لأشعة الرادار (SIDE LOBES)، مجال الاشتباك الواسع مثل الصاروخ ستاندرد وأخيراً استخدام نظام توجيه ذاتي سلبي باستخدام أحدث تقنيات الدوائر الالكترونية ووسائل الاتصال مع نظم الطائرات الحديثة.
يستخدم الصاروخ هارم مع طائرات القوات البحرية- مشاة البحرية الأمريكية من الأنواع A-18, A-7E, A-6E وطائرات القوات الجوية من الأنواع F-4G وايلد ويزل المجهزة بالنظام F-111A, APR-38 المجهزة بجهاز استقبال للإنذار الراداري ALR-45 ونظام تحليل الإشارات (DSA-20N) وكلا النظامين متصلين بالصاروخ هارم. يمكن استخدام الصاروخ هارم في ثلاثة أوضاع، الوضع الأساسي وهو الحماية الذاتية (SELF-PROTECT) وفيه يتم اكتشاف التهديدات بواسطة النظام (ALR-45) ويقوم الحاسب الآلي الذي يفرز المعلومات ويحدد الأولويات ويمرر للصاروخ مجموعة من التعليمات الرقمية في زمن قصير جداً لا يتعدى جزء صغير من الثانية يتم بناء عليها إطلاق الصاروخ. في الوضع الثاني وهو وضع أهداف الصدفة (TARGET OF OPPORTUNITY) يقوم الباحث الحساس جداً بالربط على بعض المتغيرات الخاصة بتشغيل الهدف وكذلك بعض الإنبعاثات الصادرة من بعض مكونات أجهزة الرادار والتي لم يكن في استطاعة الصاروخ شرايك أو الصاروخ ستاندرد كشفها. في الوضع الثالث وهو وضع التلقين (BRIEFING) ويستخدم عندما تكون الإشارات الصادرة من الأهداف أضعف من أن تمكن الصاروخ من الاتجاه إليها ذاتياً وفي تلك الحالة يتم تغذية حاسب الصاروخ بالمسار المحسوب مسبقاً ويتم إطلاقه في اتجاه موقع أجهزة الرادار فإذا كانت تلك الأجهزة في حالة صمت راداري فإن الصاروخ يقوم بتدمير نفسه ذاتياً إما إذا كانت بعض مكونات أجهزة الرادار يصدر عنها إشعاعات فإن الصاروخ يوجه نفسه ذاتياً إليها.
بعد حرب تحرير الكويت تقرر تطوير هذا الصاروخ وإنتاج الجيل الثالث طراز (AGM-88C) الذي يمكنه التعامل مع أجهزة الرادار الحديثة التي تستخدم الترددات المراوغة والنطاقات الواسعة المنتشرة (SPECTRUM FREQUENCY AGILITY SPREAD) وفي عام 1994م بدأ تسليح الطائرات الأمريكية بالطراز الجديد وتتلخص التعديلات فيما يلي:
@ استبدال الباحث القديم بآخر أكثر حساسية لمواجهة الترددات الجديدة في رادارات الدفاع الجوي.
@ استخدام نظم توجيه متطورة يحسن من أداء الصاروخ في مواجهة المناورات الإلكترونية التي تقوم بها أجهزة رادار الدفاع الجوي، وكذلك العمل بكفاءة في مواجهة التهديدات الكثيفة.
@ استخدام حاسب آلي ذو سعة أكبر يصل إلى أربعة أضعاف سعة الحاسب المستخدم مع الجيل الثاني طراز B.
@ استبدال الرأس الحربية بأخرى تحتوي على عشرة آلاف مكعب من سبيكة التنجستن يمكنها اختراق نصف بوصة من الصلب المدرع مما ضاعف من قدرتها التدميرية ضد هوائيات أجهزة الرادار المعادية.
ثانياً الصواريخ الروسية المضادة للرادار:
يعتبر الصاروخ (AS-1 KENNEL) هو أول صاروخ (جو-سطح) يظهر في ترسانة الأسلحة السوفييتية في عام 1961م، حيث استخدم بأعداد كبيرة مع القوات الجوية للقوات البحرية السوفييتية حيث كان يتم استخدامه مع القاذفة TU-16. يستخدم الصاروخ كينيل رأساً حربياً تقليدية ويمكن إطلاقه في وضعين، الوضع الأول وهو وضع الإطلاق على المستويات العالية ويصل مداه في هذا الوضع إلى 150 كيلومتر، والوضع الثاني وهو وضع الطيران المنخفض ويصل مداه في هذا الوضع إلى 90 كيلومتراً. يتم استخدام التوجيه بركوب شعاع الرادار في المرحلة الأولى من الطيران حيث يتم التحكم في الصاروخ بواسطة الطائرة أما في المرحلة الأخيرة فيتم استخدام التوجيه الذاتي الإيجابي أو السلبي على الهدف. تلا ذلك تطوير كل من الصاروخ (AS-2KIPPER) المضاد للقطع البحرية ويتم توجيهه أيضاً بركوب الشعاع في المرحلة الأولى من الطيران حتى منطقة الهدف ثم بعد ذلك يتولى باحث الأشعة تحت الحمراء في التوجيه إلى الهدف ويصل مدى هذا الصاروخ إلى 200 كيلومتر. بعد ذلك تم تطوير الصاروخ (AS-3 KANGARO) الذي يصل مداه إلى 650 كيلومتر ويتم توجيهه بركوب الشعاع خلال المراحل الأولى من الطيران.
قامت روسيا بعد تفكك الاتحاد السوفييتي بتطوير الصاروخ المضاد للإشعاع KH-25 MPU للاستخدام مع الطائرات ميج 27 وسوخوي 30. وتوجد من هذا الصاروخ عدة نسخ الأولى KH-25M ويصل مداها 10 كيلومترات وسرعتها 890 متر-ثانية والنسخة KH-MP ويصل مداها 40 كيلومتر. في عام 1980م دخل الصاروخ KH-58 المعروف لدى الغرب باسم AS-11 KILTER الخدمة مع القوات الجوية السوفييتية ويصل مداه إلى 120 كيلومتر وعندما يطلق من الطائرة MIG-25MP التي تطير بسرعة 35،2 ماخ فإن مداه يصل إلى 200 كيلومتر. يصل وزن هذا الصاروخ عند الإطلاق إلى 640 كيلوجرام منها 149 كيلوجرام وزن الرأس الحربية.
قد يكون أحدث الصواريخ الروسية المضادة للإشعاع والمخصصة للتصدير هو الصاروخ (KH-31P) والذي يعرف لدى الغرب باسم (AS-17 KRYPTON) وقد قام بتطويره مكتب ZVEDZVA ويوجد منه عدة نسخ منها النسخة (KH-31A) المضادة للقطع البحرية. تصل سرعة الصاروخ إلى 5،3 ماخ ويصل مداه إلى (50 70) كيلومتر طبقاً لإرتفاع الإطلاق الذي ينحصر بين (50 15000) متر. يزن الصاروخ 650 كيلوجرام وله رأس حربية تزن (140 150) كيلوجرام. يستخدم هذا الصاروخ مع الطائرات الروسية من الأنواع ميج 29، ميج 27، سوخوي 27 إم، سوخوي 27 كي.
الإجراءات المضادة للصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع
من الطبيعي أن تتطور نظم الدفاع الجوي لتواجه التطور الذي يحدث في الصواريخ المضادة للإشعاع ويمكن تلخيص اتجاهات تطوير تلك النظم في الآتي:
@ المناورة بالترددات: حيث أصبحت رادارات الدفاع الجوي الحديثة تستخدم أجهزة إرسال قادرة على تغيير تردداتها عشوائياً وبصفة مستمرة في تزامن دقيق مع أجهزة الاستقبال وهو ما يعرف بخاصية المراوغة بتغيير الترددات (FREQUENCY AGILITY) ولا شك في أن مثل تلك الخاصية تساعد إلى حد كبير في تضليل الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع.
@ استخدام الترددات الاحتياطية: تتميز الرادارات الحديثة بقدرتها على العمل على ترددات رئيسة بعيدة عن بعضها البعض ويمكن لرجال الدفاع الجوي استخدام بعض تلك الترددات الرئيسة أثناء التدريب والرماية في زمن السلم والاحتفاظ بباقي الترددات في سرية تامة لاستخدامها في زمن الحرب. نتيجة لأن الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع لا يمكنها التعامل إلا مع الترددات التي يتم برمجة ذاكرتها عليها فإنها لا يمكنها استشعار الترددات الجديدة وبالتالي لن يتم توجيهها على الهدف.
@ خفة حركة مواقع صواريخ الدفاع الجوي: تتمتع معظم قواعد صواريخ الدفاع الجوي بخفة حركة عالية ويمكنها الانتقال من موقع إلى آخر خلال فترة قصيرة وهنا قد تتعرض الطائرة المسلحة بالصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع وغيرها لنيران مفاجئة.
@ استخدام الرادارات المزدوجة (BISTATIC RADARS): تعتمد الفكرة الأساسية لتلك الرادارات على فصل جهاز الإرسال عن جهاز الاستقبال وبحيث تكون المسافة بينهما كبيرة. يقوم جهاز الإرسال بإضاءة الهدف بالأشعة الرادارية التي تنعكس ويستقبلها جهاز الاستقبال ويحقق هذا الأسلوب التغلب على استخدام الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع حيث سيتم توجيهها إلى جهاز الإرسال فقط في أفضل حالات نجاحها. يزداد الموقف صعوبة بالنسبة لتلك الصواريخ في حالة استخدام أجهزة الرادار المتعددة (MULTISTATIC) حيث يتم استخدام أكثر من جهاز إرسال لإضاءة الهدف بترددات مختلفة.
@ الأسلحة الصامتة: قد يتم استخدام وسائل أخرى لتوجيه صواريخ الدفاع الجوي وقد يتم استخدام صواريخ لا ينتج عنها إلا إشعاعات لها طاقة ضعيفة لا تكفي لتوجيه الصواريخ التي تركب الشعاع.
@ الخبرة المكتسبة: وقد تكون هي أهم العوامل حيث يعمل التدريب والخبرات المكتسبة من الحروب السابقة على استخدام تكتيكات مبتكرة في التعامل مع مثل تلك الصواريخ ولا شك أن لكل سلاح نقطة ضعف يمكن استغلالها.
@ أسلحة الموجات الميكروية (MICROWAVE WEAPONS): في يناير 1996م قامت القوات الجوية الأمريكية بالتعاقد مع شركة هيوز للنظم الصاروخية لتطوير تقنية إحباط الدفاعات الجوية (SEAD) باستخدام الموجات الميكروية عالية الطاقة (HIGH POWER MICROWAVE - HPM). لجأت القوات الجوية إلى تطوير تلك التقنية نظراً لتطور تلك التقنية ولزيادة تعرض الأهداف للإصابة بوسائل الدفاع الجوي المختلفة التي تقدمت هي الأخرى في مختلف المجالات. يترواح التأثير الذي يمكن إحداثه في الإلكترونيات المعادية من الإتلاف إلى التدمير ويعتمد ذلك على كل من قابلية الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية للاكتشاف والاعتراض وكذلك السلاح المستخدم ضدها. يمكن للموجات الميكروية أن تتزاوج مع المكونات الإلكترونية سواء كانت تردداتها في نطاق ترددات تلك المكونات أو خارج النطاق. يمكن حرق تلك المكونات حتى لو كان الهدف مطفأ. تتركز جهود البحث نحو تغطية جميع الترددات التي تتراوح بين عشرات الملايين من الهرتزات (MEGA HERTZ) إلى عشرات البلايين منها (GIGA HERTZ)، ويترواح عرض النبضات من جزء من البليون من الثانية (10-9 ثانية) إلى مئات الأجزاء من المليون من الثانية، ويترواح معدل تردد النبضة من نبضة واحدة لكل ثانية إلى آلاف النبضات لكل ثانية، ويترواح مستوى الطاقة من ملايين الواتات (WATT) إلى بلايين الواتات، يتم أيضاً البحث في مجال الطاقة الموجهة لاستخدامها كمكمل لاستخدامها أو بديل للأسلحة التقليدية المستخدمة في مهام إخماد الدفاعات الجوية المعادية.


----------



## ahmedwww1 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على جهدك الكبير والواضح


----------



## ahmedwww1 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

بحث جميل شكرا لك


----------



## م المصري (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الصواريخ المضاده للدروع 

بدأ الصراع بين الدبابات والأسلحة المضادة لها مع بداية استخدام الدبابات في ميادين القتال خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى، فقد كانت المدافع والرشاشات الثقيلة تستخدم في ذلك الوقت للتصدي لهجمات الدبابات التي كانت لا تزال بطيئة الحركة وخفيفة التدريع.
ومع نشوب الحرب العالمية الثانية واستخدام مدرعات أكثر تسلحاً وتطوراً، نشطت الجهود لتطوير الأسلحة المضادة للدبابات، إلا أن تطوير الدبابات لم يتوقف نظراً لأهمية بقائها كسلاح حسم في المعركة البرية.
ومع تطور الدبابات وزيادة سمك دروعها، ووصول مواسير المدافع إلى حدود لا يمكن تجاوزها لزيادة السرعة الفوهية للمقذوفات، وبعد أن أصبحت المقذوفات غير الموجهة المضادة للدبابات مثل (آر بي جي) (RBJ) غير قادرة على التعامل مع الدروع الحديثة، كان من الضروري أن يتطور السلاح المضاد لتزويد قدرته على الاختراق، ونتج عن ذلك تطوير الأجيال المختلفة من الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع.
*مفهوم الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع :*
أنظمة الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع هي جملة الوسائط القتالية والتقنية التي تؤمن تدمير الأهداف المدرعة باستخدام الصواريخ الموجهة. ويدخل فيها: القاذف، والصاروخ، وجهاز الفحص والصيانة.
يتألف القاذف من منصة الإطلاق وجهاز التسديد (المنظار) ولوحة القيادة والتوجيه لإرسال الإيعازات إلى الصاروخ. ويمكن أن يكون القاذف محمولاً على الكتف أو منقولاً على عربة أو حوامة.. إلخ.
يتألف الصاروخ من رأس حربي وجنيحات وزعانف للتوازن والاستقرار، ومحرك صاروخ وأسلاك لنقل الأوامر.
أما جهاز الفحص والصيانة فهو عبارة عن عربة يتم فيها تحضير الصاروخ وفحصه.
المتطلبات الرئيسية للصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع:
حتى تتمكن الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع من مواجهة تطور الدروع المعادية فإن هناك متطلبات رئيسية يجب أن تتوفر لهذه الصواريخ وأهمها ما يلي:
1 قدرة تدميرية عالية يمكن تحقيقها عن طريق :
نسبة عالية لاحتمال الإصابة وهذا يتوقف على سرعة الصاروخ بالنسبة للهدف، وكذلك على قدرة الصاروخ على المناورة، ودرجة الآلية العالية التي تقلل من دور الرامي.
قوة تدمير عالية نتيجة حجم الرأس المدمرة، وقدرتها على الاختراق بالإضافة إلى المعدل العالي للضرب.
القدرة على العمل في الظروف المتغيرة ويتوقف ذلك على القدرة على تمييز الأهداف ليلاً والقدرة على مقاومة أعمال الإعاقة.
2 القدرة على البقاء نتيجة :
ضعف احتمال إصابة قاعدة الإطلاق ويتحقق ذلك عندما يكون مدى الصاروخ أطول من مدى أسلحة الدبابات المعادية.
صعوبة اكتشاف مكونات النظام.
إمكانية التحميل على مركبات خفيفة ذات قدرة كبيرة على المناورة.
إمكانية الإستخدام مع المشاة والطائرات العمودية بدون الحاجة إلى تعديلات في الصاروخ نفسه.
سهولة التدريب والاستخدام والصيانة والإصلاح.
درجة وثوقية عالية .(High Reliability*)*
*تصنيفات الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع :*
التصنيف الأول : وتقسم حسب سرعتها إلى صواريخ بسرعة دون الصوتية وصواريخ فوق الصوتية. ومعظم الصواريخ ذات سرعة دون صوتية مما يسمح باستخدام طريقة بسيطة لنقل الأوامر بالأسلاك. أما السرعة فوق الصوتية فتستخدم في القواذف المنقولة على العربات أو الحوامات وحيث تنتقل الأوامر إلى الصاروخ باللاسلكي أو بالأشعة تحت الحمراء أو بالليزر وأخيراً التوجيه بأسلوب (اضرب وانس).
التصنيف الثاني : وتقسم حسب مداها إلى بعيدة المدى فوق 2000م، ومتوسطة المدى من 1000 حتى 2000، وقريبة المدى دون 1000م.
التصنيف الثالث : وتقسم حسب طريقة التحكم بها إلى ثلاثة أنواع: التحكم اليدوي، والتحكم النصف آلي، والتحكم الآلي.
الطريقة الأولى التحكم اليدوي: وفيه يرصد الرامي باستمرار تحرك الهدف ومسار الصاروخ بواسطة المنظار. ويحدد بالنظر انحراف الصاروخ عن خط التسديد ثم يحرك عصا التوجيه بالمدى والاتجاه بما يعادل هذا الانحراف. وبتحريك هذه العصا تنتج إشارات كهربائية وتنتقل إلى الصاروخ على خطوط اتصال مختلفة منها السلكية واللاسلكية وبالأشعة تحت الحمراء والليزر (لكن الغالبية العظمى في الصواريخ من الجيل الأول سلكية). وتصل الإشارات الكهربائية إلى أجهزة التحليل في الصاروخ وتتحول إلى أوامر تصل إلى جنيحات وزعانف الصاروخ فتحركها وتعدل من مسار الصاروخ حسب الوجهة المطلوبة.
الطريقة الثانية التحكم النصف آلي: وفيها يكتفي الرامي بتتبع حركة الهدف فقط عن طريق تصويب المنظار نحو الهدف ونقل خط التسديد باستمرار وفقاً لحركة الهدف. ولا يوجد في هذه الطريقة عصا توجيه، بل يمتطي الصاروخ حزمة الأشعة الصادرة عن نظام التسديد والمتجهة نحو الهدف. وإذا كان الرامي في التحكم اليدوي هو الذي يحسب انحراف الصاروخ عن الهدف بتحريك عصا التوجيه ففي الطريقة الثانية يجرى تحديد انحراف الصاروخ عن خط التسديد وإعداد إيعازات القيادة (الإشارات الكهربائية) بصورة آلية ضمن جهاز القيادة استناداً لاتجاه منظار التسديد فقط.
*الطريقة الثالثة التحكم الآلي :* وفيها يقتصر عمل الرامي على اختيار الهدف والضغط على الزناد. فيتوجه الصاروخ بصورة آلية نحو الهدف. ويتم ذلك إما برأس التوجيه الذاتي أو بمساعدة أجهزة رادارية تتبع الهدف تلقائياً ويمتطي الصاروخ أشعتها.
يستخدم في الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع محركات تعمل على الوقود الصلب الذي يؤمن ضمانة عالية في العمل وإمكانية حفظ الصاروخ لمدة طويلة. وأهم مزايا الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع دقتها العالية في إصابة الأهداف المتحركة (70 90%) والقدرة العالية على الخرق 700 ملم وسطياً (وقد تجاوزت مؤخراً 1000ملم)، والمدى الكبير للطيران (حتى 5 كلم) وإمكان الإطلاق من مكان يبعد 50 80 م عن مربض الصاروخ.. إلخ. 
التصنيف الرابع: وتقسم الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع إلى أجيال:
*1 الجيل الأول :* وهي الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع ذات التوجيه السلكي التي يجب على الرامي أن يتحكم في توجيهها يدوياً بواسطة عصا التوجيه حتى الهدف، وعلى الرامي أيضاً أن يرصد الهدف وصاروخه الموجه في آن واحد من خلال منظاره. وهذا يتطلب دقة كبيرة. كذلك يجب أن يتمتع الرماة بكفاءة عالية وأن يمارسوا تدريباً متواصلاتً. وقد ظهر في هذه الصواريخ عيوب كثيرة لم تكن التكنولوجيا حينذاك قادرة على تلافيها.
 ومن هذه العيوب : طريقة التحكم : فطريقة التحكم اليدوية تتطلب من الرامي أن يقوم بثلاث عمليات بآن واحد وهي: أولاً متابعة الهدف، وثانياً متابعة الصاروخ، وثالثاً تعديل مسار الصاروخ عن طريق تحرك عصا التوجيه في كل الاتجاهات. وكان أقل خطأ في التوجيه يؤدي إلى إبعاد الصاروخ عن هدفه.
يتطلب توجيه الصاروخ وجود حساسية مرهفة ومهارة عالية لدى الرماة وتدريباً شاقاً ومتواصلاً لهم إذ أن الانقطاع عن التمرين في إجازة طويلة مثلاً يفقد الرامي بعض الحساسية. كما يتطلب رباطة جأش وبرودة أعصاب. فتوتر الأعصاب قد يفقد الرامي المقدرة على الاستجابة لحركة الصاروخ والهدف.
نتيجة لما سبق لم يكن احتمال الإصابة مضموناً دوماً.
نظراً لأن سرعة تحليق الصاروخ كانت منخفضة فقد أدى ذلك إلى بقاء الرامي مدة طويلة عرضة لنيران العدو.
إن عملية التدريب المكثفة تكلف نفقات باهظة إذ من الضروري أن يطلق الرامي عدة صواريخ قتالية.
*2 الجيل الثاني :* أتى الجيل الثاني من الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع ليعفي الرامي من التحكم في الصاروخ وإدارة مقبض التوجيه. ذلك أن صواريخ هذا الجيل تتمتع بجهاز نصف آلي، وليس على الرامي سوى إبقاء علامة التسديد منطبقة على الهدف حتى وصول الصاروخ إليه. أضف إلى ذلك أن سرعة هذه الصواريخ الموجهة أكبر بكثير من سابقتها مما قلل من مدة تحليقها. ناهيك عن أن شحناتها أصبحت أكثر فاعلية، كما زادت قدرتها على اختراق التدريع.
*3 الجيل الثالث :* أفضل نموذج من هذا الجيل الثالث هو الصاروخ الأمريكي الموجه المضاد للدروع (هيل فاير) Hell Fire الذي يتمتع بمدى كبير، ويسهل مهمة الرامي ويوفر جهده وأعصابه، وذلك أنه لا يتطلب سوى التسديد المبدئي نحو الهدف والإطلاق. تبعاً لشعار (ارم وانس) (Fire And Forget) فالصاروخ يتجه تلقائياً نحو الهدف مستهدياً بكاشفه الليزري على الشعاع الليزري الذي يذهب من المنظومة إلى الهدف وينعكس منه إليها، فيكون الشعاع بمثابة خط سير الصاروخ. أما سرعته فتزيد على 4 5 ماك تقريباً وهي تعتبر لذلك سرعة فرط صوتية.
*اتجاهات التطوير:*
يجرى تطوير الصواريخ المضادة للدروع في عدة اتجاهات بهدف تحقيق المتطلبات الرئيسية السابقة وأهم هذه الاتجاهات:
زيادة المدى : ويتم ذلك بزيادة المادة القاذفة بدون إضافة وزن جديد للصاروخ باستخدام الألياف البصرية (*Fibre* Optics) الخفيفة بدلاً من سلك التوجيه التقليدي المصنوع من السبائك المعدنية، وتهدف زيادة المدى إلى تمكين الصاروخ من إصابة الدبابة على مسافات أكبر من مدى الضرب المباشر لها، وبالتالي قبل التعرض لنيرانها.
زيادة القدرة على الاختراق: وذلك بزيادة قطر الرأس المدمر (القدرة على الاختراق تعادل من 5 7 أمثال عيار الرأس) وقد بلغ قطر الرأس المدمر للصاروخ (Tow 2B) 152 ملم، وكذلك يمكن زيادة القدرة على الاختراق بتزويد الرأس المدمر للصاروخ بمقدمة أنبوبية بهدف منع الانفجار المبكر للرأس المدمر على الطبقات الخارجية من درع الدبابة، وبالتالي الاستفادة من تأثير الانفجار على الدرع الرئيسي مما يحقق الاختراق، وقد زود الصاروخ (تاو) والصاروخ (هوت) و (ميلان) بتلك المقدمة الأنبوبية.
تطوير أسلوب التوجيه : تجري التجارب لتطوير أسلوب توجيه الصاروخ بركوب الشعاع، وذلك باستخدام الموجات المليمترية بما يسمح بعدم التقيد في المدى بطول سلك التوجيه، وقد استخدمت الولايات المتحدة أسلوب نقل إشارات وأوامر التوجيه للصاروخ باستخدام الألياف البصرية، وذلك لتلافي التشويش على الصاروخ الناتج عن تأثير أي مجال كهربائي على سلك التوجيه وتنقل الأوامر في صورة إشارات ضوئية.
وتتميز الألياف البصرية بإمكانية تداول حجم أكبر من المعلومات عبر سلك مساحة مقطعه أقل من مساحة مقطع سلك التوجيه العادي، وبالإضافة إلى خفة وزنه، مما يساعد على التغلب على مشكلة زيادة حجم الصاروخ لاستيعاب كمية أكبر من السلك، وتزود مقدمة الصاروخ بكاميرا تلفزيونية تقوم بنقل صورة للأرض، ومنطقة الأهداف عبر سلك التوجيه إلى الرامي الذي يقوم باختبار خط المرور المناسب.
زيادة المرونة وخفة الحركة : بتحميل الصاروخ على مركبات خاصة مجهزة أو بتسليح الطائرات العمودية بها.
التوسع في إنتاج الصواريخ المتعددة المهام: مثل الصاروخ المضاد للدروع وللطائرات في نفس الوقت، حتى يمكن مواجهة الأخطار المتنوعة التي تهدد القوات في الميدان، وذلك بأقل قدر من نظم التسليح وبالاقتصاد في القوى والتكاليف.
برامج لتطوير الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع :
إن انتشار نظم التدريع المتطورة مثل الدروع الرد فعلية (Reactive *Armour*) في دبابات القتال الرئيسية يعني أن كثيراً من الصواريخ المضادة للدروع. التي تعتمد في تدمير الدبابة على الرؤوس المدمرة شديدة التفجير. أصبحت غير قادرة في الوقت الحاضر على إصابة الدبابة من الأمام. مما حدا بالشركات المنتجة للسلاح لتطوير أجيال جديدة من الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع تتميز بالسرعة وشدة التدمير لهزيمة الأجيال الحالية والمستقبلية من الدبابات الحديثة. ونستعرض في السطور التالية مجموعة من هذه الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع، نذكر منها:
ميلان 3 :
يشتمل (ميلان 3) الحديث الذي طورته شركة يورميسال العالمية على رأس مترادف (أي ذو حشوتين مترادفتين) ونظام تحكم شبه آلي نحو خط التسديد ويمتاز بمناعة أكبر ضد التشويش. ويساعد الرأس المترادف المستخدم أيضاً في (ميلان 2 تي) والذي أنتج في 1993م الصاروخ على اختراق الدروع الرد فعلية.
يتألف طاقم (ميلان 3) من شخصين حيث يقوم الثاني بحمل قذائف إضافية ويساعد في نصب وتركيب نظام القاذف، وكل ما يتوجب على الرامي فعله أثناء القتال الإطباق على الهدف حتى ارتطام الصاروخ به، ويولد نظام القذف أوامر التوجيه آلياً لإبقاء الصاروخ على خط نظر الرامي. يستخدم صاروخ (ميلان 3) مصباح (زينون) الومضي المرتبط بنظام استشعاري للتميز في نظام القذف. وعن طريق مزامنة وضبط مصباح الصاروخ مع جهاز التمييز مباشرة قبل الإطلاق، يصبح من المستحيل تقريباً التشويش على نظام التوجيه، فجميع أوامر التوجيه ترسل إلى الصاروخ أثناء طيرانه بوساطة سلك تخانته 0.4 ملم ينحل عن بكرة موجودة داخل الصاروخ.
وحالما يتم إطلاق الصاروخ، يقوم مولد غازي بلفظ الماسورة الحاوية للصاروخ من نظام القذف للسماح بتلقيم ماسورة أخرى. وكما هي الحال في معظم الصواريخ الموجهة المضادة للدروع تأتي ماسورة الحاوية للصاروخ مختومة من المصنع ولا تتطلب أي تجهيز قبل التلقيم والإطلاق. هذا ويبلغ المدى الأقصى ل (ميلان 3) 2000متر.
كونكرز 9 كيه 113 إم :
يمتاز نظام(*Konkurs* - 9 K113M) الروسي الذي يماثل بمفهومه وعمله نظام (ميلان) بمدى أقصى يصل حتى 4000 متر. أما رأس كونكرز الحربية البالغ قطرها 135 ملم تحتوي شحنتين مترادفتين ويستطيع أن يخترق وجهاً لوجه درعاً سماكته 750 800 ملم.
كذلك يشبه تصميم نظام قذف كونكرز ذلك الخاص ب (ميلان) عموماً، فهو يتألف من مسند ثلاثي الأرجل يحمل ماسورة القذف ومنظار بيرسكوبي ونظام للتوجيه على الجهة اليسرى. ومن أجل العمليات الليلية وفي الضوء الخافت يمكن للرامي أن يركب جهاز تصوير حراري فوق المنظار البصري. وكما هو الحال في (ميلان) أيضاً، يقوم مولد غازي بدفع الصاروخ من ماسورته قبل اشتغال المحرك الرئيسي للصاروخ مما يساعد نظام القذف على التخفي.
بترخيص من الشركة الأصلية عدلت شركة (بهارات دايناميكي) الهندية وحدة إطلاق كونكرز محلياً لتمكينها من إطلاق صواريخ (ميلان) المصنعة في الهند وأطلقت على هذا الهجين اسم (فليم) (Flame).
تاو 2 بي (بي جي إم 71 إف) :
طورت شركة هيوز Hughes الأمريكية نسخة حديثة لنظام (Tow 2B (BGM-71F) وزودت هذه النسخة برأس حربي يهاجم الدروع من الأعلى على خلاف النسخ الأقدم ذات الهجوم المباشر. وتشتمل الرأس على حشوتين خارقتين تطلقان باتجاه الأسفل بوساطة صمامة مغناطيسية بصرية تستشعر الهدف عندما يصبح الصاروخ فوقه. وهذا يضمن مهاجمة العربات المدرعة من أضعف نقطة فيها.
أما النسخة Tow 2A (BGM-71E) فقد زودت برأس HEAT الحربية 152 ملم شديدة الانفجار للهجوم المباشر المجهز بمجس في مقدمته ويحمل شحنة تمهيدية لتدمير الدرع الردي الفعل. كذلك احتوى Tow 2 (BGM-71D) الأقدم على مجس أمامي لتوفير أفضل مسافة للرأس الحربية شديدة الانفجار (من خارج مدى الدفاعات المعادية). ويبلغ المدى الأقصى لجميع النسخ 3750 متر حيث يمكن إطلاقها من قاذف مثبت على الأرض كما يمكن إطلاقها من الحوامات أو من على متن العربات. تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه يجري الآن تطوير لنظام الصاروخ المتقدم (FOTT) ليحل محل الصاروخ (Tow) وهو صاروخ بعيد المدى يستخدم الألياف البصرية في التوجيه ويتميز بدرجة عالية من التدمير، وسوف تجهز به وحدات المشاة الخفيفة وهو من نوع (ارم وانس).
جافلين :
طورت شركة تكساس إنسترومنتس Texas Instrument بالتعاون مع لوكهيد مارتن Lockheed Martin نظام جافلين Javelin الخفيف القابل للحمل بوساطة شخص واحد والذي يصل وزنه 3.22 كلج لصالح الجيش الأمريكي.
يمتاز صاروخ جافلين المضاد للدروع بأنه يعمل على مبدأ (ارم وانس) ويشتبك بصورة آلية مع أي هدف يختاره الرامي بمساعدة التوجيه بالأشعة تحت الحمراء. ويبلغ مدى النظام 2000 متر.
تحتوي وحدة إطلاق جافلين الآلية على منظار ليلي الذي يثبت على ماسورة الإطلاق ويستخدم لمسح منطقة الهدف. لتسديد الصاروخ، يقوم الرامي ببساطة، بتطبيق تقاطع شبكية المنظار على الهدف المقصود وبعد الإقفال يطلق الصاروخ. ويمتاز جافلين أيضاً بإطلاقه (اللطيف) مما يتيح استخدامه من داخل الأبنية.
يتخذ جافلين مساراً غاطساً أي أنه ينقض على هدفه من الأعلى، لكنه في الوقت ذاته يمتلك خيار انتقاء طريقة الهجوم المباشر ضد الأهداف. ويدعي المصنعون بأن رأسه الحربية المترادفة تستطيع خرق أصعب الأهداف المتحركة والثابتة.
ماكام :
يمتاز نظام ماكام MACAM المضاد للدروع الذي طورته شركة جيكونسا *Gyconsa* الإسبانية بالتعاون مع شركة هيوز Hughes الأمريكية والذي ينتمي للجيل الثالث ويطلق من على الكتف بامتلاكه لوصلة بيانية ليفية بصرية وجهاز للتصوير بالأشعة تحت الحمراء من أجل توجيهه على طريقة (ارم وانس). ويبلغ مدى ماكام الأقصى 5000 متر.
يتخذ ماكام إما مسار هجوم مباشر أو مساراً عالياً يسمح له بالانقضاض على هدفه من الأعلى مستخدماً في هذه الحالة رأساً حربياً ذو حشوتين منضدتين مترادفتين يميل باتجاه الأسفل.
بيل 2 :
اشتهر نظام بيل Bill الذي طورته شركة بوفرز السويدية في عام 1987م بأنه كان أول صاروخ ذو رأس مائل نحو الأسفل وهاجم الدبابات من الأعلى ويمتاز بامتلاكه لرأس حربي شديد الانفجار 150 ملم يمكنه أن يطير على ارتفاع 57.0م فوق خط نظر الرامي لضمان طيرانه فوق الهدف. يصحح توجيه الصاروخ أثناء الطيران باستخدام التوجيه شبه الآلي نحو خط التسديد بالاستفادة من التوجيه السلكي ومرشد التوجيه الليزري. وقد تم تطوير جهاز تصوير حراري يركب على النظام من أجل العمل أثناء الليل وفي أحوال الرؤية السيئة. إثر ظهور الدرع الردي الفعل طورت الشركة Bill-2 ذو الرأس الحربي المعدل الذي يحتوي على شحنتين مترادفتين.
يحافظ (بيل 2) على مساره العلوي ويطلق حشوة تمهيدية 80 ملم موجودة في مقدمته حال مروره فوق الهدف، وهذه الحشوة مائلة في الحقيقة نحو الوراء قليلاً كي تستطيع تدمير أي درع إضافي ردي الفعل يحمي نقطة التصويب على الدرع الرئيسي. ويبلغ مدى (بيل 2) 2200 متر


----------



## م المصري (9 نوفمبر 2007)

معلومات مفيده تجدونها في هذه الصفحه 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/صاروخ


----------



## م المصري (11 نوفمبر 2007)

و رابط آخر يتحدث عن توجيه الصواريخ بالليزر 
http://www.madehow.com/Volume-1/Laser-Guided-Missile.html


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*سؤال في القذائف*

السلام عليكم،
لدي عدة أسئلة حول التحكم أو بالأحرى بتوجيه بالقذائف. ان توجيه الصواريخ بشكل مختصر يتم كما يلي، أولا يتم تحديد الهدف و من ثم يتم اطلاق القذيفة و التي تقوم يتوجيه نفسها الى الهدف حسب طريقة التوجيه المستخدمة ( الرادار أو الاشعة تحت الحمراء مثلا). سؤالي هو كالتالي، ماذا لو تم اطلاق الصاروخ دون ان يتم تحديد الهدف مسبقا؟ اقصد هل يقوم بشكل او باخر يتوجيه نفسه الى ان يلتقط الهدف و من ثم يقوم بتتبعه ام ماذا؟
سؤالي الاخر مرتبط قليلا بالسؤال الأول، ما هي الطرق المستخدمة في توجيه الصواريخ على الاهداف المتواجدة خلف عائق ما (مثلا جبل) علما ان الاطلاق يجب ان يتم قبل هذا العائق؟

و السلام خير ختام


----------



## م المصري (13 نوفمبر 2007)

Mrs. Engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> لدي عدة أسئلة حول التحكم أو بالأحرى بتوجيه بالقذائف. ان توجيه الصواريخ بشكل مختصر يتم كما يلي، أولا يتم تحديد الهدف و من ثم يتم اطلاق القذيفة و التي تقوم يتوجيه نفسها الى الهدف حسب طريقة التوجيه المستخدمة ( الرادار أو الاشعة تحت الحمراء مثلا). سؤالي هو كالتالي، ماذا لو تم اطلاق الصاروخ دون ان يتم تحديد الهدف مسبقا؟ اقصد هل يقوم بشكل او باخر يتوجيه نفسه الى ان يلتقط الهدف و من ثم يقوم بتتبعه ام ماذا؟
> سؤالي الاخر مرتبط قليلا بالسؤال الأول، ما هي الطرق المستخدمة في توجيه الصواريخ على الاهداف المتواجدة خلف عائق ما (مثلا جبل) علما ان الاطلاق يجب ان يتم قبل هذا العائق؟
> 
> و السلام خير ختام


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ليسمح لي صاحب الموضوع بالاجابه علي سؤال مهندستنا الفاضله 

بالنسبه لعملية اطلاق الصواريخ فهي تختلف من نظام الي آخر فهناك صواريخ موجهه لا يمكن اطلاقها الا بعد تحديد الهدف و هناك انظمه يمكن اطلاقها دون تحديد الهدف و الصواريخ الباليستيه تطلق بدون اية علاقه مع اي هدف 

باختصار 
لو كان الصاروخ يحمل رادار التتبع علي متنه و علي افتراض انه اطلق دون تحديد لهدف (كما في السؤال) فأنه يقوم بعملية بحث ذاتي عن اي اهداف تعترضه فاذا وجد هدفا يتوجه اليه تلقائيا و لو لم يجد يفجر نفسه في الهواء 

اما لو كان الصاروخ الموجه لا يحمل رادار التتبع و انما يتم توجيه من رادار محطة الاطلاق فان هذا الصاروخ يسير حسب المعلومات الوارده من المحطه فاذا كان رادار المحطه ممسكا هدفا معينا اتجه الصاروخ نحوه و اذا لم يكن اتجه الصاروخ نحو لا شئ حتي ينفذ الوقود او يفجر نفسه ذاتيا 

اما لو كان الصاروخ غير موجه فهو يسير و يسقط علي اي موضع الذي هو بالنسبه له هدفا 

بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني 

في حالة كون الاهداف موجوده خلف عائق او جبل او خلف الافق ( كما في الاهداف البحرية ) فأن عملية التوجيه تعتمد علي نقطتة ارتكاز ثالثه 

للتوضيح هذه النقطه اكثر 

نفترض ان الصاروخ هو النقطه x و الهدف هو النقطه y و هناك عائق يمنع الاتصال المباشر بينهما علي خط مستقيم 
في هذه الحاله يتم استخدام رادار موجود في النقطه z و هي نقطه ثالثه تعمل كوسيط ( طائره او محطه رادار اخري ) و فتقوم النقطه z بنقل المعلومات من و الي الرادار ( النقطه x ) و الهدف (النقطه y ) 
و يعتبر هذا النظام اكثر شيوعا في الصواريخ البحرية حيث نتيجة تقوس سطح الكره الارضيه فان السفن لا تري بعضها فتستخدم رادار محمولا علي طائره لاستكشاف تلك الاهداف المختفيه خلف الافق 

اتمني ان اكون قد وفقت في التوضيح 

السلام عليكم


----------



## شهيد الاقصى (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اسمحو لي بطرح استفسار

احناج الى معلومات عن صاروخ Law ابعاده ووقوده


----------



## م المصري (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شهيد الاقصى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اسمحو لي بطرح استفسار
> 
> احناج الى معلومات عن صاروخ Law ابعاده ووقوده


 
هل تقصد الصاروخ Taw 

اذا كنت تقصد هذا الصاروخ فهو صاروخ مضاد للدبابات و الدروع امريكي الصنع لا يتعده طوله مترا واحدا يعمل بالوقود الصلب و يوجه بطريقتين الاجيال القديمه توجه بالسلك و الاجيال الحديثه توجه بالاشعه تحت الحمراء (توجيه ذاتي)


----------



## F15 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

هل هناك برامج تهتم بحسابات Rocket Aerodynamics,Stability and Controls


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
هل جميع الصواريخ missiles تقوم بعملية ال rolling حول محورها الطولي أثناء الطيران لتحقيق التوازن أم أن هناك بعضا من الصواريخ التي لا تقوم بعملية ال rolling و تستخدم ال control surfaces فقط عندما تريد تغيير اتجاهها؟
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## م المصري (20 نوفمبر 2007)

F15 قال:


> هل هناك برامج تهتم بحسابات Rocket Aerodynamics,Stability and Controls


 
بصفه عامه ...

الصاروخ طائره و القوانين التي تسري علي الطائرة تسري علي الصاروخ ..... و ان كان هناك بعض الاختلافات الوظيفيه المختلفه بين الطائره و الصاروخ فيلزم تطوير بعض البرامج المتناسبه للتطبيقات الصاروخيه ..... كما ان علم الصواريخ يشمل صواريخ الفضاء و هنا نكون دخلنا في ما يسمي astrodynamics و هذه قضيه اخري 

هذا الرابط لأحد البرامج المستخدمه للصواريخ ,,,,, انصحك بتحميل البرنامج و تصفح الموقع 

http://www.apogeerockets.com/rocksim.asp


----------



## م المصري (20 نوفمبر 2007)

Mrs. Engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل جميع الصواريخ missiles تقوم بعملية ال rolling حول محورها الطولي أثناء الطيران لتحقيق التوازن أم أن هناك بعضا من الصواريخ التي لا تقوم بعملية ال rolling و تستخدم ال control surfaces فقط عندما تريد تغيير اتجاهها؟
> و السلام خير ختام


 
اهلا مهندستنا الفاضله مره اخري ...

نعم هناك العديد من الصواريخ التي تستخدم اسطح التحكم في التوجيه و تكاد تشبه الطائره تماما في شكلها 

و بما انكِ استخدمت مصطلح missile فاحب ان اخبرك ان هذه الكلمة لا تطلق ال علي الصاروخ الموجه و الذي يحمل control surfaces 
.... اما مصطلح rocket فهو يستخدم للصواريخ الغير الموجهه و التي غالبا لا تحتوي علي اسطح تحكم .... و تتشابه في النظريه مع الحجر لهذا سمي rocket 

أسئله اخري .....؟؟؟


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لقد قصدت بسؤالي انه لنفترض ان الـ missile يطير على ارتفاع ثابت و باتجاه ثابت ، هل خلال هذهالفترة يقوم بعملية الـ (rolling) ليحافظ على استقراره و توازنه ام لا يوجد داعي لذلك؟
شكرا لردودك


----------



## م المصري (20 نوفمبر 2007)

Mrs. Engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد قصدت بسؤالي انه لنفترض ان الـ missile يطير على ارتفاع ثابت و باتجاه ثابت ، هل خلال هذهالفترة يقوم بعملية الـ (rolling) ليحافظ على استقراره و توازنه ام لا يوجد داعي لذلك؟
> شكرا لردودك


 
لا تشكري يا مهندستنا ..... اسئلي فقط و نحن _ ان شاء الله _ نجيب

اتفهم سؤالك و لكن احب ان اتدرج معك رويدا رويدا .... 

هذا الصاروخ الذي يطير علي ارتفاع ثابت و في اتجاه ثابت هل سيتحرك اذا ما تحرك الهدف ؟
بمعني انه هل سيتتبع الهدف ؟ 

اذا كان هذا الصاروخ مصمم فقط علي ان يطلق في اتجاه ثابت و بارتفاع ثابت و لن يتتبع الهدف ففي هذه الحاله يمكن ( و اقول يمكن و ليس حتما ) ان يقوم بعملية rolling حول محوره للمحافظه علي اتزانه و زياده قدرة الاختراق و ايضا يؤثر ايجابا في المدي 
و من اشهر الانواع التي تستخدم هذه النظرية rolling الصواريخ المضاده للدبابات 

اما اذا كان هذا الصاروخ ينوي ان يتتبع الهدف او ان يقوم بمناوره محسوبه سلفا ففي هذه الحاله لن يستخدم خاصية rolling في الحفاظ علي اتزانه بل سيستعين باسطح التحكم عوضا عنها كما تفعل الطائرة تماما التي تطير علي ارتفاعات ثابته 

انتظر المزيد مهندستنا و اشكرك علي المتابعه


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## م المصري (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الصواريخ البالستية 


*

*
*كثر فى الآونة الأخيرة الجدل حول طبيعة وفعالية الصواريخ بعيدة المدى، والتى لا يقل مداها عن 2000 كم. ودارت المناقشات بين الخبراء والمحللين العسكريين، حول فعالية هذه الصواريخ وقدراتها التدميرية ومدى الأذى الذى تلحقه بالعدو.* *وربما يعود السبب فى تجدد الحديث عن هذه الصواريخ التى تعرف اصطلاحا بالصواريخ الباليستية إلى حالة الشد والجذب بين كل من إيران والولايات المتحدة الأميركية خلال الشهور الأخيرة، فى ظل التهديدات الإيرانية بالرد القاسى على أى هجوم أميركى عليها.*​
*ودخلت على خط التصعيد إسرائيل التى يرى المراقبون أنها ستلجأ لسلاح الصواريخ بعيدة المدى مثل أريحا، لدك المفاعلات النووية الإيرانية وبالتالى فسوف ترد إيران بإرسال آلاف من صواريخها الباليستية مثل شهاب1 وشهاب 2 وغيرهما لتفجير المدن الإسرائيلية .*
*فما هى الصواريخ الباليستية؟ وما هو تاريخ تطورها؟ وما أبرز أنواعها حاليا؟*
*ضرب باريس*
*الصاروخ الباليست هو عبارة عن صاروخ قادر على الإبحار فى الفضاء عابرا حدود الدول، وأثناء تحليقه فى الجو يكون خاضعا لقوانين الجاذبية الأرضية العادية، وكان أول صاروخ من هذا النوع هو الصاروخ A-1 الذى طوره المهندسون الألمان لتستخدمه القوات النازية فى الحرب العالمية الثانية، وكان أول صاروخ يستخدم بنجاح هو الصاروخ V-2 الذى ضرب باريس مساء يوم الثالث من أكتوبر "تشرين الأول" عام 1942، وبعدها بيومين تم ضرب لندن بنفس الصاروخ، وخلال العامين الباقيين من عمر الحرب العالمية الثانية كان النازيون قد أطلقوا أربعة آلاف صاروخ باليستى.*
*وبصفة عامة، فإن الصاروخ الباليستى يمكن إطلاقه من عدة أنواع من منصات الإطلاق، سواء المنصات المتحركة ذاتيا أو المنصات المحمولة على عربات أو من سطح حاملة طائرات، أو من سطح سفينة حربية، ويمكن إطلاق الصاروخ الباليستى من الغواصات وغالبا يتم تصنيف الصواريخ الباليستية على حسب المدى الذى تستطيع الوصول إليه، فهناك صواريخ قصيرة المدى لا يتعدى مداها 1000كم وهناك صواريخ متوسطة المدى يتراوح مداها بين 1000كم و2500 كم وهناك صواريخ بعيدة المدى وهى التى يصل مداها إلى 3500 كم وهناك صواريخ عابرة للقارات وهى التى يصل مداها إلى 5500 كم، وتختلف الصواريخ الباليستية أيضا عن بعضها البعض من حيث حجم الكتلة المتفجرة التى تحملها رؤوس الصواريخ، ومن حيث طبيعة المواد المتفجرة وهل تتضمن المواد الكيماوية والبيولوجية والنووية أم لا.*
*دول منتجة*
*ليست كل دول العالم قادرة على تصنيع وإنتاج الصواريخ الباليستية بمختلف أنواعها، حتى تلك الدول القادرة على تصنيع صواريخ قصيرة ومتوسطة المدى، ربما لن يكون بمقدورها إنتاج الصواريخ بعيدة المدى ناهيك عن الصواريخ العابرة للقارات، وبصفة عامة، تضم قائمة الدول المنتجة للصواريخ الباليسيتة 8 دول هى الولايات المتحدة وباكستان والهند وروسيا وكوريا الشمالية والصين وفرنسان وإيران.*
*عابرة للقارات*
*أما الصواريخ العابرة للقارات، فلا تنتجها إلا الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وروسيا والصين وإسرائيل والهند وكوريا الشمالية، وأشهر الصواريخ الأميركية العابرة للقارات الصاروخ أطلس والصاروخ تيتان 1 وتيتان2، أما أهم الصواريخ الروسية العابرة للقارات، فهى الصاروخ سادلر والصاروخ سيجو والصاروخ سيكل، فيما تنتج الصين الصاروخ DF -22، أما إسرائيل فتنتج الصاروخ جيريكو الذى يصل مداه إلى 6000كم أما كوريا الشمالية فلديها الصاروخ تايبدونج 2.*
*دول أخرى*
*من الدول المتقدمة فى إنتاج الصواريخ الباليستية جنوب إفريقيا والأرجنتين وأستراليا، والنرويج وصربيا وبولندا والسويد وتركيا، ولكن تبقى سمعة وكفاءة الصواريخ الأميركية والروسية هى الأفضل عالمياً، وهو ما يعطى الشركات المصنعة لهذه الصواريخ فرصة واسعة لتعظيم مبيعاتها، ومن أشهر الصواريخ الروسية التى تعتمد عليها جيوش 52 دولة حول العالم، الصاروخ سكود B وسكود C، والصاروخ الروسى يتميز بأنه من الصواريخ القليلة عالميا التى تمت تجربتها الفعلية فى حروب دولية، وكانت ليبيا هى أول دولة فى العالم تقوم باستخدام الصاروخ سكود حين قامت بإطلاق 12 صاروخاً على القاعدة العسكرية الأميركية الموجودة فى جزيرة لامبيدوسا الإيطالية التى تقع على مسافة 200 كم من الساحل الليبى، وذلك ردا على الغارة الأميركية على ليبيا فى عام 1986، كما تم استخدام الصاروخ سكود بكثافة فى الحرب العراقية الإيرانية، واستخدمته العراق ضد إسرائيل عام 1991 وقد قامت العراق بتطوير الصاروخ سكود C إلى النسخة سكود D تحت اسم الصاروخ الحسينى عام 1989 الذى وصل مداه إلى 3200 كم.*
*تنافس كبير*
*فى ظل الاهتمام الكبير، بصناعة وتجارة الصواريخ الباليستية، على مستوى العالم، تجد الشركات العالمية نفسها فى منافسة عنيفة للحصول على حصة أكبر من سوق الصواريخ العالمى، فهناك شركة راثيون الأميركية، المنتجة لصواريخ سبارو وتوماهوك كروز، وهى نفسها منتجة الصاروخ باترويوت المضاد للصواريخ، ويصل حجم مبيعات هذه الشركة من الصواريخ لحساب الجيش الأميركى وحده إلى 13 مليار دولار خلال السنوات العشر الماضية، أما شركة لوكهيد مارتن الأميركية، والمنتجة للصاروخ أطلس 1 والصاروخ أطلس 2 والمنتجة أيضا لسلسلة صواريخ تيتان، فقد بلغ حجم مبيعاتها من الصواريخ للجيش الأميركى 17 مليار دولار خلال السنوات العشر الماضية، وبرغم ضخامة هذه الأرقام، إلا أن السوق العالمى أكثر إقبالا على الصواريخ الروسية التى تنتجها شركات مثل Makeyev، وهى الشركة الروسية المنتجة لصواريخ سكودالتى باعت من هذه الصواريخ أكثر من 120.000 صاروخ منذ عام 1947، ويصل حجم المبيعات السنوى للشركة إلى 2.5 مليار دولار، ولا تنافسها فى روسيا سوى شركة Vymbel المنتجة للصاروخ تايفون المضاد للدبابات، وللصاروخ R- 77 الذى دخل الخدمة لأول مرة عام 1994، وتم بيع 2000 وحدة منه للسوق العالمى، وأيضا شركة KorolevEnergiya منتجة الصاروخ سيميوركا الذى لم يتم بيعه خارج روسيا بعد، وتبقى شركات كوريا الشمالية المنتجة للصواريخ الباليستية هى أكبر مصدر لهذه الصواريخ حول العالم، وتشير الإحصاءات إلى أن كوريا الشمالية باعت نحو 700 ألف صاروخ باليستى طوال الخمس والعشرين سنة الماضية، ويقدر المحللون حجم المبيعات السنوية التى تبيعها كوريا الشمالية من الصواريخ بـ 7.7 مليار دولار، تستأثر بها وزارة الدفاع الكورية الشمالية محتكرة التصنيع العسكرى فى البلاد*​


----------



## م المصري (29 نوفمبر 2007)

نبذه عن أنواع الصواريخ

تعريف ونبذة تاريخية


*تعريف:*

الصاروخ نوع من المحركات التي تنتج طاقة أكثر من مثيلاتها ذات الحجم نفسه أو أي محرك آخر. يستطيع الصاروخ أن ينتج طاقة تقدر بأكثر من 3,000 ضعف طاقة محرك السيارة. يمكن استعمال كلمة صاروخ كذلك لوصف المركبة التي تساق بوساطة محرك الصاروخ.







تُصنع الصواريخ من عدة أحجام، وتستعمل بعضها لقذف الألعاب النارية إلى أعلى، ويبلغ طولها حوالي 60سم. وتحمل الصواريخ التي طولها من 15 إلى 30 م القذائف الضخمة لضرب أهداف الأعداء البعيدة، وعمومًا لابد من وجود الصواريخ الكبيرة والقوية لحمل الأقمار الصناعية إلى مدار حول الأرض. ويبلغ ارتفاع الصاروخ ساتورن-ف الذي حمل رواد الفضاء إلى القمر أكثر من 110م.






يستطيع الصاروخ أن ينتج طاقة هائلة لكنه يحرق الوقود بسرعة. لهذا السبب، يجب أن يتوفر للصاروخ كمية كبيرة من الوقود ليعمل حتى ولو فترة قصيرة. فقد أحرق ساتورن ـ ف مثلاً أكثر من 2,120,000 لتر من الوقود خلال الـ 2,75 دقيقة الأولى لطيرانه. وتصبح الصواريخ ساخنة جدًا بحرقها للوقود. وتصل حرارة بعض محركاتها إلى 3,300°م، أي ضعف درجة انصهار الصلب تقريبًا.








الصاروخ ساتورن-ف​

تطورت تقنية الصواريخ أساسًا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية (1939-1945م). وهي تقنية غاية في التعقيد؛ لأن محرك الصاروخ يجب أن يصمد، ليس فقط لدرجات الحرارة العالية، ولكن للضغط العالي الفائق والقوى الميكانيكية القوية أيضًا، وأخيرًا ينبغي أن يظل خفيفًا لتحقيق مهامه. ويستعمل الناس الصواريخ أساسًا للبحث العلمي ورحلات الفضاء والحرب.

استعملت الصواريخ في الحروب طوال مئات السنين. ففي القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي كان الجنود الصينيون يطلقونها على الجيوش المهاجمة. واستعملت القوات البريطانية الصواريخ للهجوم على فورت مكهنري في ماريلاند الأمريكية، خلال حرب عام 1812(1812- 1814م). وصف فرانسيس سكوت كي، بعد مشاهدته للحرب، في كلماته التي صاغها في النشيد القومي للولايات المتحدة، الوهج الأحمر للصواريخ بأنها شعار النجم اللامع. وخلال الحرب العالمية الأولى (1914ـ 1918م)، استعمل الفرنسيون الصواريخ لإسقاط طائرات العدو. وهجمت ألمانيا على بريطانيا بالصواريخ خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية. وتستطيع الصواريخ اليوم أن تحطم الأقمار الصناعية في مدارها حول الأرض، وكذلك الطائرات النفاثة والقذائف التي تطير أسرع من الصوت.






​

يستعمل العلماء الصواريخ للاكتشافات والبحث في المجال الجوي والفضاء. وتحمل الصواريخ أجهزة علمية دقيقة في السماء لجمع المعلومات عن الهواء المحيط بالأرض. ومنذ عام 1957م، أطلقت الصواريخ مئات الأقمار الصناعية في مداراتها حول الأرض. وهذه الأقمار الصناعية تؤدي عدة أغراض؛ منها أنها تكون بمثابة وسيلة اتصالات، كما تقوم بجمع معلومات عن جو الأرض للدراسة العلمية. تحمل الصواريخ أجهزة إلى الفضاء لاستكشاف القمر والكواكب وحتى الفضاء الذي بين الكواكب.








صواريخ الأقمار الصناعية​

توفر الصواريخ الطاقة اللازمة لرحلات الإنسان إلى الفضاء التي بدأت عام 1961م. وفي 1969م حملت الصواريخ روّاد الفضاء في أول هبوط على القمر. وفي عام 1981م، حمل الصاروخ أول مكوك فضاء إلى مدار حول الأرض. وفي المستقبل يمكن أن تحمل الصواريخ الإنسان إلى المريخ والكواكب الأخرى.


*البداية:*

يعتقد العلماء أن الصينيين هم الذين اخترعوا الصواريخ، لكن لا أحد يعلم متى كان ذلك. يصف المؤرخون أسهم الحرب الطائرة على أنها كانت صواريخ استعملت في الجيوش الصينية عام 1232م. انتشر استعمال الصواريخ في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي في آسيا وأوروبا. وهذه الصواريخ الأولى كانت تحرق مادة تسمى المسحوق الأسود، الذي يتكون من فحم نباتي، ونترات البوتاسيوم وكبريت. لكن لعدة مئات من السنين كان استعمال الصواريخ في عروض الألعاب النارية يفوق في الأهمية استخدامها في المجال العسكري. 

خلال بداية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، طور وليم كونجريف وهو ضابط في الجيش البريطاني الصواريخ التي تحمل متفجرات. وكان وزن بعض هذه الصواريخ يصل إلى 27 كجم ويحلق إلى ارتفاع 2,5كم. استعملت القوات البريطانية صاروخ كونجريف ضد جيش الولايات المتحدة خلال حرب عام 1812م. كذلك طورت كل من روسيا والنمسا وبعض الأقطار الأخرى الصواريخ الحربية خلال أوائل القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي.

طوّر وليم هيل المخترع الإنجليزي دقة الصواريخ الحربية، وقد وضع ثلاث زعانف بدلاً من الذيل الخشبي الطويل الذي كان يستعمل لتوجيه الصاروخ. واستعملت قوات الولايات المتحدة صواريخ هيل في الحرب المكسيكية (1846-1848م) وخلال الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية (1861-1865م)، استعملها كلا الجانبين.

في أوائل القرن العشرين وضع مدرس ثانوي روسي اسمه، كونستانتين تسيولكوفسكي أول نظرية صحيحة لطاقة الصاروخ. وقد وصف نظريته في مقالة علمية نشرت عام 1903م. وأصبح روبرت جودارد العالم الأمريكي مبتدع الصواريخ الحديثة. ففي عام 1926م، تمكن جودارد من إطلاق أول صاروخ ذي وقود دافع سائل. ارتفع الصاروخ إلى مسافة 56 م في الهواء بسرعة حوالي 97كم/ساعة.









روبرت جودارد وأول صاروخ​

خلال الثلاثينيات من القرن العشرين تقدمت أبحاث الصواريخ في ألمانيا والاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقًا) والولايات المتحدة. فقد قاد هيرمان أوبرث مجموعة صغيرة من المهندسين الألمان والعلماء الذين قاموا بتجارب على الصواريخ، وقاد علماء الصواريخ الروس تساندر، وآي.أيه ميركولوف. بينما ظل العالم جودارد كما هو رئيس الباحثين في الولايات المتحدة.









الصاروخ السوفييتي آرـ7​

خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، طوّر علماء الصواريخ الألمان تحت قيادة فِرْنر فون براون القذيفة الموجهة القوية في-2 (v-2). قذفت ألمانيا لندن وأنتورب ببلجيكا بمئات من قذائف في-2 (v-2) خلال الأشهر الأخيرة من الحرب. واستولت القوات الأمريكية على عدة قذائف في-2 (v-2) وأرسلتها إلى الولايات المتحدة ليجري العلماء أبحاثهم عليها. وذهب فون براون بعد الحرب ومعه أكثر من 200 عالم ألماني إلى الولايات المتحدة ليكملوا ما بدأوه في الصواريخ، بينما ذهب بعض العلماء الألمان الآخرين إلى الاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقًا). استفادت الولايات المتحدة من قذائف في-2 (v-2) التي استولت عليها من ألمانيا طوال عدة سنوات بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، وقامت بمواصلة التجارب عليها، وكانت هذه هي أولى أبحاث الصواريخ التي تستعمل للارتفاعات العالية.









الصاروخ الألماني في-2​

صممت أول صواريخ عالية الارتفاع وتم بناؤها في الولايات المتحدة وهي واك الجماعية وإيروبي، والفايكنج. وقد وصل الصاروخ واك الذي يبلغ طوله ستة أمتار إلى ارتفاع حوالي 72كم خلال تجارب الطيران عام 1945م. بينما ارتفعت الأنواع الأولى من إيروبي إلى ما يقرب من 120كم. وفي عام 1949م أطلقت البحرية الأمريكية صاروخ فايكنج وهو صاروخ ذو متفجرات سائلة بُني أساسًا على نظام في-2 (v-2). ويبلغ طول الفايكنج أكثر من 14م، أي أطول بكثير من إيروبي. لكن الأنواع الأولى من الفايكنج ارتفعت فقط إلى حوالي 80كم.









صاروخ الفايكنج​

طورت القوات الأمريكية خلال الخمسينيات بعض الصواريخ. وقد شملت كلاًّ من جوبيتر وبيرشينج. ويبلغ مدى الصاروخ جوبيتر ما يقرب من 2,570كم وبيرشينج 725كم تقريبًا. أطلقت القوات الأمريكية بنجاح لأول مرة تحت الماء القذيفة بولاريس عام 1960م. استعمل علماء الفضاء بعد ذلك عدة صواريخ حربية تم تطويرها خلال الخمسينيات كأساس لإطلاق المركبات.









الصاروخ جوبيتر​

وفي 14 أكتوبر 1947م، قام الكابتن تشارلز إلوود ييجر من القوات الجوية الأمريكية بأول رحلة فوق صوتية (أسرع من الصوت). فقد حلق بطائرة صاروخية تسمى إكس ـ 1. دفع الصاروخ السمائي بوساطة محرك صاروخي، جعل الطائرة تحلق على ارتفاع 24 كم في عام 1951م وسرعة 2,132كم/ساعة في عام 1953م. كما أن طائرة صاروخية أخرى هي "إكس ـ 15" ارتفعت إلى أكثر من 108كم في عام 1963م. ثم سجلت في عام 1967م سرعة بلغت 7,274كم/ساعة؛ أي أكثر من 5 أضعاف سرعة الصوت.









طائرة إكس ـ 1


-------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------​







طائرة إكس ـ 15​

عصر الفضاء بدأ في 4 أكتوبر 1957م عندما أطلق الاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقًا) أول قمر صناعي سبوتنيك 1، بوساطة صاروخ ذي ثلاث مراحل. وفي 31 يناير 1958م، أطلق الجيش الأمريكي أول قمر صناعي أمريكي أطلق عليه اسم إكسبلورر-1، إلى المدار بصاروخ جونو-1. وفي 12 أبريل 1961م تم وضع رجل فضاء في مركبة يحملها صاروخ روسي، وهو الرائد يوري جاجارين في مدار حول الأرض لأول مرة. وفي 5 مايو 1961م حمل الصاروخ الأمريكي المُسمَّى رِدْسْتُون القائد ألن شبرد في أول رحلة في الفضاء. وفي 12 أبريل 1981م أطلقت الولايات المتحدة الصاروخ كولومبيا، أول مكوك فضائي يدور حول الأرض. 









الصاروخ جونو-1






​ 
كيف يعمل الصاروخ






​

قانون الحركة الأساسي الذي اكتشفه العالم البريطاني السير إسحق نيوتن في القرن السابع عشر الميلادي يصف كيف يعمل الصاروخ. هذا القانون ينص على أن لكل فعل رد فعل مساوٍ له في المقدار ومضادٍّ له في الاتجاه. يشرح قانون نيوتن كيف يؤدي تدفق الهواء من بالون صغير إلى دفع البالون للطيران. ويعمل أقوى الصواريخ بنفس الطريقة.
يحرق الصاروخ وقودًا خاصًا في غرفة احتراق فينتج غاز يتمدد بسرعة. ويضغط هذا الغاز داخل الصاروخ بالتساوي في كل الاتجاهات. وضغط هذا الغاز على أحد جوانب الصاروخ يساوي ضغط الغاز على الجانب المقابل. ويخرج الغاز من مؤخرة الصاروخ من خلال فوهة. ولا يعادل هذا الغاز المعدم ضغط الغاز على مقدمة الصاروخ. وهذا الضغط غير المتساوي هو الذي يدفع الصاروخ للأمام. وسريان الغاز خلال فوهة الصاروخ هو الفعل الذي وُصِفَ في قانون نيوتن. ويكون رد الفعل هو الدفع المستمر قوة الدفع للصاروخ بعيدًا عن خروج الغاز المعدم.







*الوقود الدافع للصاروخ:*

تحرق الصواريخ السائلة مجموعة من المواد الكيميائية تُسمى الوقود الدافع يتكوَّن من: 

1- وقود؛ مثل البنزين والبرافين أو الهيدروجين السائل.
2- مادة مؤكسدة؛ مثل رباعي أكسيد النيتروجين، أو الأكسجين السائل. والمادة المؤكسدة تمد الوقود بالأكسجين اللازم للاحتراق. ويُمَكِّن هذا الأكسجين الصاروخ من العمل في الفضاء الخارجي حيث لا يوجد هواء.

يحرق الصاروخ الوقود الدافع بمعدل سريع، وأغلب الصواريخ تحمل كمية تبقى عدة دقائق فقط. لكن الصاروخ ينتج هذه القوة الساحبة التي تقدر على قذف مركبات ثقيلة بعيدًا في الفضاء. يحرق الصاروخ أغلب الوقود الدافع خلال الدقائق القليلة الأولى للطيران. وخلال هذا الوقت تقل سرعة الصاروخ بالاحتكاك بالهواء، والجاذبية، ووزن الوقود. يعوق احتكاك الهواء الصاروخ طوال مساره في الغلاف الجوي. وعندما ينطلق الصاروخ إلى أعلى، فإن الهواء يصبح أقل ويقل الاحتكاك في الفضاء، ولا يوجد احتكاك يؤثر على الصاروخ. وتشد الجاذبية الأرضية الصاروخ إلى الأرض، لكن هذا الجذب يقل كلما ارتفع الصاروخ بعيدًا عن الأرض. وعندما يحرق الصاروخ الوقود فإن وزنه يقل.






يتكون وقود الصواريخ الصلبة من مادتين أساسيتين هما الوقود والمؤكسد . تمت التجارب على مادتي الألومنيوم Aluminium powder والألومنيوم بيركلوريت Aluminium perchlorate ، بحيث يتم خلطهما بنسب معينة للحصول على قوة الدفع اللازمة ، بالإضافة الى المادتين الأساسيتين يتم إضافة مادة رابطة عبارة عن Polybutadiene — Acrylic acid — Acrylonitrile terpolymer وهو ما يعرف بالمطاط الصناعي ويدخل هذا المركب في تصنيع البلاستيك وإطارات السيارات. تتم معالجة المادة الرابطة باستخدام مادة الإيبوكسي Epoxy ثم يسكب الخليط داخل غرفة الإحتراق في الصاروخ . يمكن تشكيل الخليط قبل تصلبه لإضافة مساحة أكبر للإحتراق وبالتالى زيادة قوة الدفع وأيضا للثبات في الجو.







*الصاروخ متعدد المراحل :*






يتكون الصاروخ من عدة مقاطع تسمى مراحل، وكل مرحلة لها محرك صاروخي ووقود دافع. طوَّر المهندسون الصاروخ متعدد المراحل من أجل رحلات طويلة خلال الغلاف الجوي وإلى الفضاء. فهم يحتاجون إلى صواريخ تستطيع أن تصل إلى سرعات أكبر من سرعات الصواريخ ذات المرحلة الواحدة. ويمكن للصاروخ متعدد المراحل أن يصل إلى سرعات أعلى نتيجة نقصان وزنه بإسقاط مراحل تم استعمال وقودها. وتبلغ سرعة الصاروخ ذي الثلاث مراحل تقريبًا ثلاثة أضعاف سرعة الصاروخ ذي المرحلة الواحدة. يحمل الصاروخ ذو المرحلتين دافعًا ومحركًا صاروخيًا واحدًا أو أكثر في كل مرحلة. المرحلة الأولى تطلق الصاروخ، وبعد حرق الدافع تسقط بعيدًا عن الصاروخ. المرحلة الثانية تبدأ وتحمل الرؤوس المحملة إلى المدار الأرضي أو حتى أبعد من ذلك إلى الفضاء. 
تسمى المرحلة الأولى المعزِّز، وتقذف الصاروخ بعد حرق وقود المرحلة الأولى، وتُسقِط المركبة هذا المقطع وتستعمل المرحلة الثانية. ويظل الصاروخ يستعمل مرحلة بعد الأخرى. وأغلب صواريخ الفضاء ذات مرحلتين أو ثلاث مراحل.







*إطلاق الصاروخ :*

تحتاج صواريخ الفضاء إلى قواعد إطلاق خاصة مجهزة. وأغلب فاعلية القذف تكون حول مركز قاعدة القذف التي ينطلق الصاروخ منها. ويحتوي مكان القذف على:

1- مبنى الهيكل الذي يكمل منه المهندسون الخطوات النهائية في بناء الصاروخ.
2- مبنى الخدمة الذي يتأكد فيه العمال من سلامة الصاروخ قبل إطلاقه.
3- مركز التّحكُّم، حيث يوجِّه العلماء إطلاق وطيران الصاروخ. وتقوم محطات الرصد التي تقع في أماكن مختلفة حول العالم بتسجيل مسار رحلة الصاروخ.

يجهز العلماء والمهندسون الصاروخ للإطلاق بطريقة الخطوة خطوة التي تسمَّى العدّ التنازلي، فيرسمون كل خطوة على فترة معينة خلال العد التنازلي، ويتم إطلاق الصاروخ عندما يصل العدّ التنازلي إلى الصفر. ويمكن أن تتسبّب الأجواء غير المرغوب فيها أو أي صعوبة أخرى في إيقاف الإطلاق الذي يوقف مؤقتًا العد التنازلي.






*المحرك الصاروخي :*

يتكون محرك الصاروخ من أجزاء متعددة وذات سماكة محسوبة . أهم الأجزاء هي الفوهة والتي تحتوي على مسامات وفتحات للتبريد ، وصمامات الوقود الدافع بالإضافة الى حاقنات الوقود .








هناك أربعة أنواع رئيسية من الصواريخ:

*1- صواريخ الوقود الدافع الصلب.*
*2- صواريخ الوقود الدافع السائل.*
*3- الصواريخ الكهربائية.*
*4- الصواريخ النووية.*


*1- صاروخ الوقود الدافع الصلب:*
يحرق مادة صلبة تسمى الحبوب. يصمم المهندسون أغلب الحبوب بلب أجوف. ويحترق الدافع من اللب إلى الخارج. ويحجب الدافع غير المشتعل غلاف المحرك من حرارة الاحتراق. صواريخ الوقود الدافع الصلب. تحرق مادة بلاستيكية أو مطاطية تسمى الحبوب. وتتكون الحبوب من الوقود والمؤكسد في الحالة الصلبة . على خلاف بعض أنواع الوقود السائل، فإن الوقود والمؤكسد للمادة الصلبة لا يشتعلان إذا تلامسا مع بعضهما. ويجب إشعال الوقود بإحدى طريقتين. يمكن إشعاله بحرق شحنة صغيرة من المسحوق الأسود وهو خليط من نترات البوتاسيوم، والفحم النباتي والكبريت. كذلك يمكن إشعال الوقود الصلب بالتفاعل الكيميائي لمركب كلور سائل يرش على الحبوب.تتراوح درجة الحرارة في غرفة الاحتراق للوقود الصلب للصاروخ بين 1,600° و 3,300°م. يستعمل المهندسون في أغلب هذه الصواريخ الفولاذ القوي جدًا أو التيتانيوم لبناء حوائط الغرفة حتى تقاوم الضغط الذي ينشأ عن درجات الحرارة العليا. كذلك يستعملون الألياف الزجاجية أو مواد بلاستيكية خاصة.




 

يحترق الوقود الصلب أسرع من الوقود السائل، لكنه ينتج قوة دفع أقل من التي تنتج من احتراق نفس الكمية من وقود سائل في نفس الوقت. يظل الوقود الصلب فعالاً لفترات طويلة من التخزين ولا يمثل خطورة تذكر حتى عند الإشعال. ولا يحتاج الوقود الصلب إلى أجهزة للضخ والمزج اللازمة للوقود السائل، لكنه من ناحية أخرى، صعب إيقافه وإعادة إشعاله. والمفترض أن تتوفر لرواد الفضاء القدرة على إيقاف وبدء عملية احتراق الوقود حتى يمكنهم التحكم في طيران سفنهم الفضائية. وهناك طريقة واحدة تستعمل لوقف الاحتراق وهي نسف مقطع الفوهة من الصاروخ. لكن هذه الطريقة تمنع إعادة الإشعال.




 

تُستعمل صواريخ الوقود الصلب أساسًا في استخدامات الجيوش. ويجب أن تكون الصواريخ الحربية مستعدة للانطلاق في أي لحظة، ويمكن تخزين الوقود الصلب أفضل من أي وقود دافع آخر. وتوفر صواريخ الوقود الصلب الطاقة للصواريخ العابرة للقارات، بما في ذلك صاروخ مينوتيمان-2، وإم إكس، وتُسْتَعْمَل صواريخ الوقود الصلب كأداة إضافية لحمل الصواريخ مثل: صواريخ جاتو، وتستعمل كذلك بمثابة صواريخ صوتية. كما تستعمل صواريخ الوقود الصلب في عروض الألعاب النارية.


*2- صاروخ الوقود الدافع السائل:* 
يحمل الوقود والمؤكسد كلا في خزان منفصل. يدور الوقود خلال غلاف تبريد المحرك قبل دخوله غرفة الاحتراق. هذه الدورة ترفع درجة حرارة الوقود للاحتراق وتساعد على تبريد الصاروخ. صواريخ الوقود الدافع السائل تحرق خليطًا من الوقود والمؤكْسِد في شكل سائل. وتحمل هذه الصواريخ الوقود والمؤكْسِد في صهريج منفصل. وتغذي شبكة من الأنابيب والصمامات عنصري الوقود داخل غرفة الاحتراق. وينبغي أن يمر الوقود أو المؤكسد حول الغرفة قبل المزج مع العناصر الأخرى. هذا من شأنه أن يبرِّد غرفة الاحتراق ويسخِّن مسبقًا عناصر الوقود للاشتعال.




 

تتضمن طرق تغذية الوقود والمؤكْسد إلى غرفة الاحتراق استعمال إما مضخات أو غاز ذي ضغط عال. وأكثر الطرق المألوفة هي استعمال المضخات. ويشغل الغاز المنتج باحتراق جزء صغير من الوقود المضخة التي تدفع الوقود والمؤكسد إلى غرفة الاحتراق. أما الطريقة الأخرى، فيدفع الغاز عالي الضغط الوقود والمؤكْسد إلى غرفة الاحتراق. ويمكن الحصول على مصدر الغاز ذي الضغط العالي من النيتروجين، أو بعض الغازات الأخرى المخزونة تحت الضغط العالي، أو من حرق كمية صغيرة من الوقود. بعض أنواع الوقود السائل التي تسمى ذاتية الاشتعال تشتعل عندما يتلامس الوقود والمؤكسد. لكن معظم أنواع الوقود السائل تحتاج إلى جهاز إشعال. يمكن أن يشتعل الوقود السائل عن طريق شرارة كهربائية، أو حرق كمية صغيرة من مادة متفجرة صلبة داخل غرفة الاحتراق. يستمر الوقود السائل في الاحتراق ما دام سريان خليط الوقود والمؤكسد مستمرًا في الوصول إلى غرفة الاحتراق. تُبنى أغلب خزانات الوقود السائل من الفولاذ أو الألومنيوم الرقيق عالي الصلابة. وأغلب غرف الاحتراق في هذه الصواريخ مصنوعة من الفولاذ أو النيكل.




 

يُنْتج الوقود السائل عادة قوة دفع أكبر من التي تنتج من احتراق نفس الكمية من الوقود الصلب في نفس الفترة الزمنية. كذلك فهو أسهل في بدء وإيقاف الاحتراق من الوقود الصلب. ويمكن التحكم في الاحتراق فقط بفتح أو غلق الصمامات.لكن يصعب التعامل مع الوقود السائل. فإذا خلطت عناصر الوقود دون إشعال، فإن الخليط سوف ينفجر بسهولة. كذلك يحتاج الوقود السائل إلى صواريخ أكثر تعقيدًا عما في حالة الوقود الصلب. يستعمل العلماء صواريخ الوقود السائل لأغلب السفن التي تطلق إلى الفضاء فعلى سبيل المثال، وفرت صواريخ الوقود السائل الطاقة للمراحل الثلاث في إطلاق مركبة ساتورن - ف.


*3 - الصواريخ الكهربائية:* 
تستعمل الطاقة الكهربائية لإنتاج قوة الدفع. ويمكن أن تعمل الصواريخ الكهربائية لفترة أكثر بكثير من أي نوع آخر، لكنها تنتج قوة دفع أقل. لا يقدر الصاروخ الكهربائي على رفع سفينة فضاء خارج المجال الجوي للأرض، لكنه يستطيع أن يدفع مركبة خلال الفضاء. ويعمل العلماء على تطوير الصواريخ الكهربائية لرحلات فضاء طويلة في المستقبل. وهذه الصواريخ يمكن تصنيفها الى:

*1- صواريخ القوس الكهربائي النفاثة. *
*2- صواريخ البلازما النفاثة. *
*3- الصواريخ الأيونية. *


*1- صواريخ القوس الكهربائي النفاثة:*
تُسخِّن وقودًا غازيًا بشرارة كهربائية تسمى القوس الكهربائي. وهذه الشرارة يمكن أن تسخِّن الغاز إلى ثلاثة أو أربعة أضعاف درجة الحرارة المنتجة بصواريخ الوقود السائل أو الصلب.




 

*2- صواريخ البلازما النفاثة:* 
نوع من صواريخ القوس الكهربائي النفاثة. يُوَلَّد سريان الغاز المتفجر بوساطة قوس كهربائي يحتوي على جسيمات كهربائية مشحونة. ويُسمى خليط الغاز وهذه الجسيمات بلازما. وتستعمل صواريخ البلازما النفاثة تيارًا كهربائيًا ومجالاً كهربائيًا لزيادة سرعة سريان البلازما من الصاروخ.




 




 

*3- الصواريخ الأيونية:*
تنتج قوة الدفع بوساطة سريان جسيمات مشحونة كهربائية تسمى الأيونات. جزء الصاروخ المسمى الشبكة الأيونية هي التي تنتج الأيونات بعد تحويل غاز خاص مثل السيزيوم إلى بخار. يسير البخار فوق سطح الشبكة الأيونية المصنوعة من البلاتين الساخن أو التنجستن مما يغيره إلى سيل من الأيونات. تزداد سرعة سريان الأيونات من الصاروخ بوساطة مجال كهربائيِّ.




 




 

*4 - الصواريخ النووية:*
الصواريخ النووية تُسخِّن الوقود بوساطة مفاعل نووي، وهو آلة تنتج الطاقة عن طريق انشطار الذرات. يصبح الوقود المراد تسخينه بسرعة غازًا متمددًا ساخنًا. وهذه الصواريخ تنتج طاقة تعادل ضعفي أو ثلاثة أضعاف ما تنتجه صواريخ الوقود الدّفعي الصلب أو السائل. ويعمل العلماء على تطوير الصواريخ النووية لرحلات الفضاء.




 

يُضَخ في الصواريخ النووية هيدروجين سائل إلى المفاعل خلال الجدار المحيط بمحرك الصاروخ. وتساعد عملية الضخ هذه على تبريد الصاروخ، وكذلك على تسخين الهيدروجين السائل. ويمر خلال المفاعل مئات من القنوات الضيقة. وعندما يمر الهيدروجين السائل خلال هذه القنوات، تقوم حرارة من المفاعل بتحويل الوقود إلى غاز متمدد في الحال. ويمر الغاز خلال فوهة العادم بسرعات قد تصل إلى 35,400كم/ساعة.




 


--------------------------------------------------------
منقول عن مقال للمهندس mohammad al-assa​


----------



## م المصري (29 نوفمبر 2007)

يمكنكم الاطلاع علي المحرك الايوني علي هذا الرابط 

http://www.engin.umich.edu/dept/aero/spacelab/gallery/movies/movies.html

و ايضا ... شاهدوا محرك البلازما علي هذا الرابط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVsgSjm_vXg


----------



## م المصري (29 نوفمبر 2007)

لمشاهدة عملية اطلاق لصاروخ متعدد المراحل .. اليكم الروابط التالية 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMfQHzjNvRU&mode=related&search

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIzXI-mlJjs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40kTsrwSSOY&mode=related&search


----------



## م المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

و مشهد جميل لصاروخ مضاد للدبابات و هو يصيب هدفه 

حمل من مرفقات هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=613188#post613188


----------



## م المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

و فيديو آخر لصاروخ يسقط طائرة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxYa8...eature=related
__________________


----------



## م المصري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مقال مهم يلقي الضوء علي التحكم في الصواريخ الباليستيه 

رابط المقال : 

http://www.arab-military.com/vb/showthread.php?t=264


----------



## م المصري (8 ديسمبر 2007)

بعض انواع الصواريخ air to air 

علي هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=75228


----------



## م المصري (12 ديسمبر 2007)

و كتب عن انظمة الدفع الصاروخي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=623602#post623602


----------



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشهد اطلاق لصاروخ ... ثم انفجاره 
http://www.videosear.ch/watch/160154101/اطلاق-صاروخ-123456/


----------



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

استراحه مع لعبة الصاروخ ....... ممتعه و جميله 
http://games.do7a.com/img1592.htm


----------



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

الصواريخ المائية​ 

لا يتمتع الصاروخ المائي بنفس قوة و كفاءة الصواريخ الأخرى إنما يُستعمل عادة لبساطته للشرح والتجربة​ 

عشاق الصواريخ المائية هم الأطفال عادة وهي وسيلة عملية تغنيهم عن اللعب بالصواريخ الحارقة المصنوعة من البارود المسحوق ​ 
كما قلنا في البداية الصاروخ المائي أقل كفاءة من باقي الصواريخ الأخرى إذ لا يتجاوز ثلاثون مترا في السماء في أحسن حالته ومن ​ 
الأفضل تجريبه في مساحة تتعدى نصف مساحة ملعب لكرة القدم تجنبا للمخاطر المتوقعة عند النزول ​ 

سيمكن مع المدة تطوير وتطويع هذا الصاروخ ولكن في البداية يلزمك ساعتان بالتمام لجمع عناصره وتركيبه ​ 

رغم أن الصاروخ المائي هو الأكثر بساطة في التركيب ولكن لا ندري مدى انتشاره في المغرب العربي (تمازغا) وباقي العالم العربي ​ 

ولا توجد أي مسابقات في هذا الخصوص تنظم في المغرب والعالم العربي كما هو الحال في اليابان مثلا التي تجمع كل عام عشاق هذا النوع من الصواريخ​ 
*تقنية بناء الصاروخ المائي*

*المواد اللازمة(1)*


المواد اللازمة لبناء الصاروخ المائي متوفرة و موجودة لن تجد عناء كبيرا في جمعها وليست بالغالية​
<مسدس اللصاق ​<منفاخ يدوي أو الخاص بالقدم (يفضل المنفاخ الخاص بالقدم لأنه مريح ويفضل أيضا مع مانومتر) ​<>قاطع(Cutter) ​<>لصاق بلاستيكي مقوى (scotch renforcé ) ​<>لاصق ابوكسي(époxy) من عنصرين او لاصقه نيوبرين(néoprène)​
ونختم هذه اللائحة بالمهم و هو صمام عجلة الدراجة وسداد الفلين لتكوين نظام الضغط ​
*المواد اللازمة(2)*


المواد الضرورية لبناء الصاروخ المائي هي قارورة من PET لا ينبغي أن يخيفكم هذا الإسم في الواقع معظم القوارير المستعملة في المشروبات الغازية هي من هذا النوع و إذا كانت من النوع الذي سعته لتر ونصف (1.5) يكون أفضل لصناعة المركبة الهيدروبنوماتك أي الصاروخ. ​ 

بعد عدة محاولات التحليق سيتبين لك أنه لا بد من التحكم في مسار الصاروخ وهذا لن يتم إلا بوضع الأجنحة التي هي على شكل الزعنفة وكذلك قبة تساعد على تثبيت المسار، المواد المستعملة لصناعة الأجنحة هي (بلازة) وهو خشب خفيف يستعمل لصناعة النماذج و في غيابة يمكن استعمال الورق المقوى، أما بالنسبة للقبة سنكتفي برأس القارورة الثانية بعد تقطيعها،​ 
*تجميع الصاروخ*


هناك عدة طرق لتثبيت الزعانف يمكنك تقطيعهم على الشكل النقيض لرأس القارورة ثم تلصقها وتثبتها باللفافة اللاصقة الشكوتش​ 







​ 



إذا كنت من المستعجلين ولديك مسدس الإلصاق ضع اللاصق الساخن على الأجنحة و على القارورة (ينبغي ملؤها - أي القارورة- بالماء مسبقا والانتظار قليلا من الوقت قبل مباشرتها باللاصق تجنبا لإذابتها أو تشويهها مما قد يتسبب في ضعف خزان الماء مستقبلا) ​ 


الوسيلة الأفضل هي استعمال قارورتين لنفس الصاروخ ينبغي الإشارة هنا إلى أن تقطيع القارورة الثانية متعب​ 

بالنسبة للقارورة الثانية الجزء الأوسط سوف يكون المئزر التحتي للصاروخ و سوف يمكنك من تثبيت الأجنحة بيسر شديد ​ 







​ 


أما رأس القارورة الثانية فسوف يكون قبة الصاروخ التي تتلقى الضربة القصوى عند النزول لتحفظ الصاروخ سالما ​ 






​ 


هناك تقنية تعتمد على استعمال الورق المقوى لأجنحة - أو قوائم التثبيت - ولكن المشكلة تكمن في قابلية هذه الأخيرة للبلل هناك تقنية تعتمد على طلائها بمادة مضادة للصدأ Rustol (Antirouille) أو تغليقها باللفافة اللاصقة الشكوتش ​ 
*أشياء ضرورية لعملية النفخ*


من الضروري الآن أن نجد نظاما يمكننا من النفخ لنضع صاروخنا المسكين تحت الضغط، سداد بالكاد تدخل من قمقم القارورة - و بالقوة - بنفس قطر القمقم وكذلك صمام لعجلة الدراجة الذي سندخله وسط السدادة الفلينية لابد من مراعاة شروط العزل حيت لا ينبغي وقوع أي تسرب من خلال فتحة الصمام أو من أي مكان بالسدادة الفلينية ​ 

سدادة الفلين جيدة ولكن سدادة الكواتشو المستعملة في الكيمياء أفضل منها ​ 











 ​*الاستعداد للإطلاق الصاروخ*


ينبغي ملء ثلث القارورة بالماء أولا​ 

النظام الأبسط هو غرس قضيب معدني في الأرض وإلصاق الصاروخ به وبواسطة اللفافة اللاصقة الشفافة والصغيرة (السكوتش) تقطع وتلصق بالقضيب والصاروخ معًا حتى يتم تثبيته بشكل قريب من الشاقولي قبل المرحلة المصيرية وهي مرحلة الانطلاقة. ​ 







​ 


لم يبقى لك إلا الضخ بواسطة المنفاخ حتى يصبح الضغط داخل القارورة لا يطاق و كاف لطرد السدادة (الضغط قوي بشكل يقذف السدادة بعيدا مع كمية كبيرة من الماء الموجود دخل القارورة) المانومتر الموجود في المنفاخ يمَكِّنُك من قياس الضغط دخل القارورة حيث يصل الضغط إلى خمسة أضعاف الضغط الجوي (تقريبا خمسة بار)​ 






​ 


ينبغي اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للوقاية في حالة ما إذا قررت تجاوز الخمسة بار لأن انفجار القارورة خطير جدا ​ 
تهانينا لقد صنعت أول صاروخ مائي ​*ما يجعل الصاروخ ينطلق*


تعتمد المسألة على قابلية الهواء للتمدد والتقلص بشكل عجيب مما يخلق فوت دفع هائلة​ 

هذه الطاقة الهائلة تنفجر بعد النفخ المستمر للهواء الكامن في القارورة الذي يقذف كمية الماء المتواجدة فيها​ 

إذا قذف السوائل هو دائما المحرك للمركبات بمختلف أنواعها وهي عملية تعتمد تجميع الطاقة تم قذفها .​ 

قوة الدفع = سرعة القذف × كمية التدفق​ 

Force de poussée=Vitesse d'éjection X Débit massique ​ 

بمفهوم آخر قوة الدفع التي سيتعرض لها الصاروخ لها علاقة مباشرة بحاصل ضرب كمية التدفق ( كمية الغاز المقذوف في الثانية) مع سرعة قذف السائل​
قوة الدفع يعبر عنها بالوحدة نيوطن ​

كيمة التدفق بالوحدة kg/s ​

سرعة القذف بالوحدة m/s ​
الصاروخ الذي نحن بصدده المسمى بالهدروبنوماتك يستطيع العمل في الفراغ،​ 


النظرية العلمية 

[SIZE=+1]A cross section of this rocket illustrating the principle of operation is shown in the following diagram:[/SIZE]



[SIZE=+1]Thus the compressed air in the bottle forces the water through a nozzle (bottle neck) which produces the thrust required to accelerate the bottle (hopefully) vertically upwards. We determine the time derivative of its vertical velocity by Newton's second law of motion:[/SIZE]



[SIZE=+1]where:[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]m[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the instantaneous total mass of the rocket [kg][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]u[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the upwards velocity [m/s][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]Fthrust[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the thrust forsce (due to the expelled water) [N][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]Fdrag[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the drag force from the surrounding air [N][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]g[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the acceleration due to gravity [9.81 m/s[/SIZE]2[SIZE=+1]][/SIZE]​*Thrust Force F[SIZE=+0]thrust[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=+1]The thrust force is proportional to the exhaust mass flow through the nozzle times the velocity of the exhaust relative to the rocket.[/SIZE]



[SIZE=+1]where:[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]



is the rate of mass flow of the expelled water [kg/s][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]uex [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]is the exhaust velocity of the expelled water through the nozzle [m/s][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]



[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]is the density of water [1000 kg/m[/SIZE]3[SIZE=+1]][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]AN[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the area of the nozzle [m[/SIZE]2[SIZE=+1]][/SIZE]​*Bernoulli's Equation*




[SIZE=+1]Bernoulli's equation can be derived from the energy equation applied to the water flowing through the nozzle. It relates the kinetic energy of the exhaust water to the compressed air pressure applied at the water surface.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Neglecting potential energy terms, we have:[/SIZE]




[SIZE=+1]where [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]P[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is absolute pressure inside the bottle and [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Pa[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the outside (atmospheric) pressure [Pa][/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]However [/SIZE][SIZE=+2]u[/SIZE]surface[SIZE=+1] << [/SIZE][SIZE=+2]u[/SIZE]ex[SIZE=+1] and can be neglected, thus:[/SIZE]


 

[SIZE=+1]Combining equations (2) and (3) above we obtain:[/SIZE]


 

[SIZE=+1]We continue with the Water Rocket analysis with a summary of the four equations developed so far on Page 1. Note that all of this analysis is relevant to the upwards thrust phase of the rocket flight, while the water is being expelled through the nozzle by the compressed air.[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+1]The basic rocket Force equation:[/SIZE]​



[SIZE=+1]The thrust force in terms of the water expelled through the nozzle:[/SIZE]​



[SIZE=+1]Bernoulli's equation, relating the pressure applied by the compressd air to the velocity of the exhausting water:[/SIZE]​



[SIZE=+1]Note that the resulting thrust force is _twice_ the pressure difference times the nozzle area:[/SIZE]​


[SIZE=+1]Unfortunately the compressed air pressure P is not a constant during the thrust phase, but varies in a nonlinear manner with the expanding volume of the compressed air. This is the main reason for the extremely complex relations resulting from this analysis.[/SIZE]​*Adiabatic Expansion*

[SIZE=+1]As the water escapes, the air volume increases, causing a decrease in pressure and a corresponding decrease in thrust. We consider this process to be adiabatic (no transfer of heat during the split-second expansion process), which allows us to relate the time variation of the pressure to that of the volume.[/SIZE]



[SIZE=+1]The adiabatic expansion process is derived from the energy equation applied to an ideal gas, and is developed in the section on Adiabatic Expansion Analysis leading to the following equation:[/SIZE]



[SIZE=+1]where:[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]P0[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the initial absolute pressure at liftoff [Pa][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]V0[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the initial volume of the compressed air [m[/SIZE]3[SIZE=+1]][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]k[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the ratio of specific heat capacities [[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]k[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] = 1.4 for air][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]P[/SIZE][SIZE=+1],[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] V[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] are the respective time varying pressure and volume of the compressed air during the thrust phase.[/SIZE]​*Compressed Air Volume Variation*


[SIZE=+1]The volume variation of the compressed air due to the water escaping through the nozzle is given by:[/SIZE]



[SIZE=+1]Substituting equations 3 and 5 into equation 6 and simplifying, we obtain:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+1]Equation 7 is the differential equation for the volume variation of the compressed air as a function of time t. It cannot be solved explicity since the volume V is deeply embedded in a nonlinear manner in the equation, hence we resort to a numerical solution.[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]The numerical solution of ordinary differential equations (ODEs) is an important generic problem in engineering, and you will learn various methods of solving them (such as the Runge-Kutta methods) when you study Math 344. The approach adopted by Dr. Nielsen uses an approximate numerical integration method by replacing the derivative by a first order difference method, as follows:[/SIZE]



[SIZE=+1]where:[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]t [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]is the elapsed time , thus [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]V(t)[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] refers to the volume at elapsed time [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]t[/SIZE]​

[SIZE=+1]



is the time step increment[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]and [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]P[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is obtained from equation 5 as:[/SIZE]​



[SIZE=+1]This leads to the following solution for [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]V(t)[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+1]In the forthcoming exercises we will use this method as well as a similar technique called the Trapezoidal method for numerical integration in order to evaluate the upward velocity and height of the rocket. This entire project will be developed over six programming exercises, and in this first exercise we wish to set up the basic *class* structure which will allow us to define specific rocket objects.[/SIZE]​ 


و للمزيد عن الصواريخ المائيه اليكم هذه الموسوعه الرائعه 

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/pagrosse/h2oRocketIndex.htm

و من الموسوعه العالمية 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_rocket

و المزيد من المعلومات من ناسا 

http://exploration.grc.nasa.gov/education/rocket/rktbflght.html


تحيياااااااااااااااااتي ​
​


----------



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

و للمزيد عن الصواريخ المائيه اليكم هذه الموسوعه الرائعه 

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/pagrosse/h2oRocketIndex.htm


----------



## ryan (2 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع يأخي لكن هل لنا بمقارتة بين نظامي الدفاع الجوي 
patriot and s-300


----------



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

ryan قال:


> موضوع رائع يأخي لكن هل لنا بمقارتة بين نظامي الدفاع الجوي
> patriot and s-300


 



النظام الصاروخي S-300 و S-400
تكتسب أنظمة الدفاع المتوسطة والبعيدة المدى أهمية متزايدة في تكتيكات الحروب المدنية ، وفي الخطط الإستراتيجية للدفاع ضد التهديدات المتطورة.وفي هذا الإطار فإن الصواريخ الروسية المضادة للطائرات والمعروفة بنظام " أس 300 " تشكل مصدر قلق لسلاح الجو الأمريكي في كل مرحلة تستعد خلالها الولايات المتحدة لخوض حرب إذ تتخوف الأخيرة من توجيه رسالة روسية كما حصل في بداية الحرب اليوغوسلافية ثم في حرب أفغانستان وهذا ما يشكل مأزقاً أمريكياً جديدا يؤكده المدير العام لمؤسسة " Antey " فبنيامين يفريموف المنتجة لنظام أس 300 في م "S-300VM" ( لا مثيل له في العالم على الإطلاق ) .
فمنظومة "S-300VM" هي أحدث تعديل للمنظومة "S-300V" / سام - 12 المضادة للأهداف الجوية ونظراً لامتلاكها قدرات الاشتباك مع الهدف الجوي على مدى 200 كلم (وهو أوسع مدى اشتباك في أنظمة الدفاع الجوي الحديثة) فإن مزاياها ستبقى الأكثر تفوقاً بالنسبة لأنظمة الدفاع الجوي طويلة المدى في العالم الآن وفي المستقبل القريب.
منظومة الصواريخ " إس 300 " لقد قامت روسيا أخيراً بإنشاء مجموعة تمويه وتصنيع الأنظمة الدفاعية وهي المجموعة التي تجمع بين الشركات الروسية الصانعة لأنظمة الدفاع الجوي وهيئة التجهيز ونظام الإطلاق وهي بذلك توفر تدريب لأنظمة " Almaz S-300 "( المعروفة لدى حلف ناتو باسم (Grumble SA) أي أنظمة صواريخ سطح -shy جو للارتفاعات العالية والمنخفضة . كما إنها تقوم بأعمال التحديث لأنظمة "SAM" القديمة وتقدم أنظمة كاملة للقيادة والسيطرة ويعتبر نظام "almaz s-300" أحد أفضل أنظمة sam الروسية مبيعاً خلال السنوات الأخيرة حيثُ تم تصديره إلى كل من الصين واليونان والهند وإيران بالإضافة إلى عدد من الدول شرق أسيا وأوروبا وقد تم تطوير نماذج عدة من نظام "S-300" بما في ذلك نماذج مركبة على مركبات و أخرى على مقطورات وهناك نموذج بحري بصواريخ مماثلة مثلما هو الحال في عدة أنظمة روسية.
صممت نظم صواريخ S-300 الروسية منذ العام 1969 كعائلة من ثلاثة نظم هي " s-300p" للدفاع الجوي الاستراتيجي و "s300v " للدفاع الجوي التعبوي و " s-300f " للإستخدام بواسطة الأساطيل البحرية.


هدف هذه النماذج جميعها كان التعامل مع التهديدات العالية السرعة من الجيل الجديد وهي سرعان ما شكلت عماد الدفاع الجوي في الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق والدول الحليفة وقد صنعت هذه النظم بكثافة في روسيا بحيث وفرت في العام 1996 نحو 2075 قاذفة صواريخ "s-300" موضوعة في الخدمة لدى القوات المسلحة. وقامت مؤسسة "almaz" ببناء النظام "s-300p" للدفاع الجوي البعيد المدى الذي انتهى بناؤه في العام 1980 واشتقت منه نماذج عدة . من بين هذه النماذج النموذج البحري " s-300f " الذي ينطلق الصاروخ من أنبوبه بدون اشتعال ليشتعل على بعد 25 مترا منه . ويستطيع رادار " s-300f" كشف هذف على بعد 38 كلم لا تزيد مساحة مقطعه عن 1.0 متر مربع ، وهدف آخر مساحة مقطعه متر مربع واحد (طائرة تقليدية ) على بعد 52 كلم.ويذكر أن سرعة الصاروخ القصوى هي 1167 مترا في الثانية ومداه الأقصى 25 كلم.
يستخدم النموذج الحديث للنظام "s-300pmu1"الصاروخ الأكثر فعالية (n648) وله مميزات عدة أهمها أجهزة حاسوب فائقة التطور، وهوائي مصنوع بتقنية الوحدات المستقلة.
وهو يستطيع رصد أي هدف في أي وضعية مناورة يتخذها ، واعتماد أسلوب توجيه جديد للصواريخ ويقوم هذا الأسلوب على إدخال المعلومات إلى كمبيوتر رادار النظام ، ومن ثم إلى مستشعر توجيه الصواريخ الذي يتألف من مرحلة واحدة ، بالإضافة إلى تحديثات عدة تجعله في موقع المنافسة وتمنحه القدرة بالنسبة لأفضل الصواريخ الحديثة ومع ذلك فان مجمعantey أضافا قدرات اندماجه في أنظمة الدفاع الجوي بما في ذلك تزويد العربات القتالية الحاملة للنظام ، بأحدث المعدات التي من شانها تمييز الصديق من العدو تبعا لمعايير الحلف الأطلسي واكثر من ذلك ، يمكن بتعديل بسيط قيام العربة القتالية بإطلاق وتوجيه الأهداف الجوية "saman" التي صنعت على أساس الصاروخ القتالي العضوي الخاص بالمجمع ويمكن للهدف الطائر الطيران لمسافة 15 ال20 كلم ، بحيث يستطيع تمثيل مختلف الأهداف الجوية الحديثة . وتوفر عملية التحديث إمكانية تدمير الهدف وتوسيع المدى النيراني اكثر من 40 في المئة .
وبعد تراكم الخبرات الكثيفة نتيجة لاستخدام نظام الدفاع الصاروخي سطح - جو في العمليات القتالية صنعت s- 300pmu1 بعد تحديثه في العام 1991ف. 
هذا النظام الصاروخي سطح ـ جو يعتبر الأفضل في أنظمة الدفاع الجوي قصيرة المدى .
ونظراً لخواصه الفريدة ومنها الاشتباك مع الأهداف الطائرة لمدى يبلغ 12كم ، وتدميره على ارتفاعات تراوحت بين 10 أمتار و 6000 متر ، فان لنظام تور لديه العدد من القدرات الفنية الممتازة التي تم تطويرها في (كون سون أنتي) من هذه القدرات المميزة ، الإطلاق العمودي للصواريخ ، والمسح الالكتروني في تعقب الهدف بواسطة الرادار ، ثم الدرجة العالية من الدقة في العمليات القتالية. وتسمح هذه المزايا بتوفير درجات عالية من كتم الصوت، وقدرة على الاشتباك مع هدفين بالتتابع إضافة إلى العمل بتناغم وبفاعلية مع عناصر المراقبة البصرية.
نظام أس 400
استباقا للحروب الوقائية والمفاجئة ، أنجزت روسيا بنجاح التجارب النهائية للنظام الصاروخي الجديد للدفاع الجوي وهو "أس 400 تري موف" الذي وضع في خدمة الجيش الروسي إلى جانب "أس 300" أو نيابة عنه وذلك إلى حين اعتماد نظام للدفاع موحد للدفاع الروسي بحيث تصبح منظومة "أس 400 تري موف" أساس الدفاع الجوي الروسي مستقبلا.
تتفوق منظومة صواريخ " تري موف" على التصاميم الغربية من حيث بعد المسافة وكشف الأهداف وإصابتها.
فهذه الصواريخ يمكنها أن تدمر الأجسام الطائرة على مسافة تفوق 200 كم.
وتستخدم في إدارة " تري موف" احدث أجهزة الحواسيب من طراز "البروس" وهي قادرة على أن تحدد بدقة وبدون خطأ مكان وجود الأهداف الطائرة سواءً كانت قاذفات قنابل إستراتجية أو مقاتلات أو صواريخ مجنحة . وبوسع العقل الالكتروني ل" تري موف" أن يحدد بأمر من المشغل أو من تلقاء نفسه أولويات الأهداف التي ينبغي إصابتها ودرجة أهميتها.


----------



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

*النظام الصاروخي أرض**- **جو*
*Patriot*















*في أثناء مرحلة تطوير النظام** Patriot - 104** ، صدر قرار بوقف العمل في هذا البرنامج، حيث أن التكاليف جاوزت الحد، إلا أنه **بُعث من جديد ويعد الآن السلاح ذا القيمة حيث برهن بشكل كبير على قيمته في القتال**. *



*صمم "باتريوت" في أواخر السبعينيات كسلاح مضاد للطائرات، وعدل في منتصف **الثمانينات ليكون مضاد للصواريخ البالستيكية. وقد برهن هذا النظام بشكل كبير على **قيمته في القتال**. *














*وكان الطراز** Patriot PAC 2**، هو الطراز الأساسي**المعتمد عليه في معظم العمليات العسكرية، خلال عملية عاصفة الصحراء، فقد اكتمل **تصنيع هذا النظام في ديسمبر 1989، وكان من المخطط تسليم هذا النظام في يناير 1991،**ولكن تم التسليم في سبتمبر 1990**. *




*ويسلم المقذوف **باتريوت بشهادة ضمان، حيث تحمل الحاوية مباشرة على القاذف بواسطة عربة التلقيم**. **وتخضع المقذوفات **المركبة على القواذف، لعملية كشف دوري**. *



*ويقوم الحاسب **الإلكتروني بإطلاق المقذوف، عند النقطة الزمنية المحددة في عملية الاعتراض، من خلال **الغطاء الأمامي للحاوية مباشرة، ويتعقب الرادار بشكل مستمر كل من الهدف والمقذوف،**ومن الخصائص الفريدة في نظام التعقب عن طريق المقذوف وصمام الربط الخاص به، الجمع**بين التوجيه الأرضي والتوجيه النهائي الذاتي إلى الهدف، ويربط به أثناء طيران **المقذوف. وسرعة الطيران 3.9 ماخ، وهي كبيرة بدرجة تكفي لرفع الجسم ديناميكياً **وهنـاك أربع زعانف تحكم خلفية تتحرك آلياً، للتغلب على أي مراوغة من الهدف، والرأس **المدمرة قد تكون تقليدية، أو ذات شظايا أو نووية**. *




*وبدأت أول وحدة تعبوية **نموذجية خفيفة الحركة، في إطلاق المقذوفات بميدان رماية المقذوفات في "وايت ساندز**" **في أواخر 1977، وكانت السنة الأولى مشجعة، وانتهت بتجربة في ميدان رماية المقذوفات**في يونيه 1978، أطلقت فيها ثلاثة مقذوفات باتريوت بفارق ثوان من نفس القاذف ضد**أهداف مراوغة مجهزة بوسائل التشويش الإلكترونية: *


*هدفين من نوع فايربي، وهدف من نوع** BQM-102**، وقد فشل مقذوف واحد في تلقي التعليمات فتدمر، ولكن المقذوفين الآخرين**استطاعا الوصول إلى نطاق الإصابة المباشرة لأهدافهما**. *











*وبنهاية عام 1995، تم تصنيع أكثر من 858 منصة إطلاق،** 7700 **صاروخ من قبل المصانع الأمريكية، وذلك بطلب كل من ألمانيا، إسرائيل، اليابان،**الكويت، هولندا، المملكة العربية السعودية، تايوان، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*



*وكل وحدة من نظام باتريوت بها ثماني حاويات تخزين/ نقل حيث تعمل كقاذفات وكل **منها بها أربع صواريخ بمجموع 32 صاروخاً، وتلك القاذفات ملحقة بمقطورة** M - 860** ،**والنظام به أيضاً مركز تحكم في الاشتباك** MSQ - 104 **والمركب على القاطرة** M - 818 **والوحدة تعمل من خلال الأفراد حيث تستخدم في البحث، وتحديد المسار بالرادار عن **الصواريخ المعترضة، ووحدة الرادار الثانية، لا تعمل بوساطة الأفراد، وهي مركبة على **المقطورة تحتوي على رادار تحكم أرضي ثانوي معاون، حيث يستخدم في البحث والاستكشاف **عن الهدف وتحديد مساره، وهويته وإضاءة الهدف**. *







*وتحتوي سرية باتريوت في ميدان **المعركة على العناصر التالية**: *


*• **رادار** AM/ MPQ - 53 **مثبت على مقطورة** M - 860 **من محورين تجرها عربة 6×6** M - 818 **زنة 5 أطنان**. *
*• **عربة 6 × 6 مثبت عليها**محطة السيطرة على الاشتباك**. *
*• **عربة 6 × 6 مثبت عليها مولد الطاقة** AN/ MSQ - 24 **ومثبت عليها أيضاً مولدا وحدات تكييف تعمل بالديزل قوّته 150 كيلووات**. *
*• **فصيلتي **رماية تحتوي كل فصيلة منها على أربعة أنابيب إطلاق** M - 901 **ومثبتة على مقطورات** M - 860 A1 **مع مولداتها قوّته 15 كيلووات، ووسيلة اتصالات مؤمنة ومتصلة بمحطة السيطرة**على الاشتباك وتجر هذه المقطورات عربات** M - 818. *


*• **أجهزة مساندة على شكل **مقطورة تحميل الصواريخ تجرها عربة، وعربة مركزية للصيانة، وقاطرة وشاحنة صغيرة**لوسائل الاتصال، ووحدة بطارية كبيرة يمكن استبدالها، ومن الممكن تواجد عربة 6×6**للاتصالات مع قيادة الكتيبة والوحدات الأخرى العليا*




*وتستطيع بطارية** Patriot **الواحدة تتبع أكثر من 100 هدف فوري، والاشتباك مع الأهداف المتعددة**. *
*وتم نشر 21**بطارية** Patriot **تابعة للجيش الأمريكي، في المملكة العربية السعودية، حيث أطلق منها** 132 **صاروخاً وتم نشر 7 بطاريات، في إسرائيل "بطاريتان صنعت في إسرائيل، وبطارية **صنعت في ألمانيا، وأربع صنعت في أمريكا"، وتم نشر أيضاً أربع بطاريات في تركيا،**اثنتان أمريكية الصنع، واثنتان ألمانية الصنع**. *
*وتم إطلاق 88 صاروخ سكود على**المملكة العربية السعودية وإسرائيل خلال عملية عاصفة الصحراء من جانب العراق، 53 من**هذه الصواريخ أطلقت على مواقع تمركز بطاريات** Patriot **وقد تم اعتراض 51 منها**. *
*وتم إطلاق ما مجموعه 157 صاروخ** Patriot **خلال عملية عاصفة الصحراء**. *

















*ويتكون الصاروخ من أربعة أقسام هي**: *



*1. **المقدمة**:*


*عبارة عن مجموعة التوجيه وتحتوي على **أجهزة السيطرة أثناء الطيران والتوجيه الإلكتروني، ووحدة الباحث أحادي النبضة، مع**هوائي الرادار بقطر 30.5 سم**. *



*2. **الرأس المدمرة**: *


*والمصنعة من قبل شركة** Picatinny Arsenal **ويحتوي على أربع هوائيات**توجيه متشعبة، ومستشعرات داخلية، وأجهزة الرأس المدمرة المثبتة للتسليح والتفجير**. *



*3. **قسم وحدة الدفع المعدنية عالية التحميل**: *


*وتحتوي على محرك صاروخي لدفع الوقود الصلب للمحرك الصاروخي بقدرة**احتراق 11.5 ثانية لكل 10.909 كجم**.*



*4. **المؤخرة**: *



*وبها قسم السيطرة لمساندة نظام السيطرة التشغيلية، والأسطح **الأربعة، للسيطرة الحركية الإنسيابية، واثنان من الهوائيات التوجيهية المتشعبة**. *



*ولقد تم تصميم النظام على النظام الراداري ذو **المصفوفات المرحلية، وأجهزة حاسب سريعة يتم التعامل معها بواسطة محطة السيطرة على **الاشتباك*



*ويكون تسلسل العمل الاشتباكي كالتالي**: *


*يحدد الرادار قطاع **البحث**.*
*يلف نظام التوجيه منصة الإطلاق نحو الهدف المقترب**. *
*يتم تشغيل نظام**التعارف** IFF **بواسطة أشعة رادار التتبع** . *
*يكون الاشتباك يدوي، أو شبه آلي**. *


*بعد الإطلاق يتم مراقبة الصاروخ بوساطة الرادار وأجهزة الحاسب الآلي في محطة**السيطرة على الاشتباك وذلك لتوجيه الصاروخ إلى الهدف**. *
*يتم تسليح الصاروخ أثناء**الطيران بحزمة موجات منبعثة من الأجهزة الرادارية المستقبلة**. *
*يقوم الفتيل **بتفجير الرأس المدمرة إلى شظايا بحجم 1.94 جرام**. *
*ويتم شحن، وتخزين، وإطلاق **الصاروخ** Patriot **من نوع** MIM - 104 A1 **في الحاوية** Martin Marietta **التي على شكل **صندوق مثلث**. *




*1. **بلد المنشأ: الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية**. *
*2. **الاستخدام**: **صاروخ أرض/ جو يمكنه اعتراض الصواريخ البالستيكية ويعمل من ارتفاع عالي إلى ارتفاع**متوسط، (مقطور**) *
*3. **الدول المستخدمة: ألمانيا، إسرائيل، إيطاليا، اليابان،**هولندا، المملكة العربية السعودية، الولايات المتحدة**الأمريكية**.*














*المواصفات العامة **والفنية**: *




*المواصفات العامة*





*• **الصاروخ:*


*من نوع أرض/ جو، ذو مرحلة واحدة يعمل على**الارتفاع المنخفض إلى العالي**.*
*الطول 5.18 م*
*القطر 0.41 م*
*اتساع الأجنحة** 0.92 **م*
*الوزن أثناء الإطلاق حوالي 700 كجم*
*القوة الدافعة محرك صاروخي ذو **مرحلة واحدة يعمل بالوقود الجاف*
*التوجيه نظام توجيه أرضي شبه فعال*
*أقصى مدى** 160000 **م*
*أقل مدى 3000 م*
*السرعة 5 ماخ*
*السرعة وقت إحتراق المحرك 1700**م/ ث*
*متوسط زمن الطيران 15 ـ 18 ث*
*أقصى زمن الطيران 170 ثانية*
*أقل زمن **للطيران 8.3 ثانية " الزمن المستهلك للتسليح**" *
*أقصى ارتفاع 24240 م*
*أقل **ارتفاع 60 م*
*قوة الجهد يأخذ الصاروخ على عاتقه، القيام بعمل 20 مناورة متواصلة،** 30 **مناورة قصيرة المدى حيث يمكن لذلك الصاروخ، من التكييف مع الهدف والقيام بستة **مراوغات متواصلة**. *




*• **حاوية صندوق الإطلاق**:*


*الطول 6.1 م*
*العرض** 1.09 **م*
*الارتفاع 0.99 م*
*الوزن**: *
*وهي خاوية*
*وهي محملة*
*794 **كجم*
*1696 **كجم*




*• **الرأس المدمرة**:*


*نوع المادة المتفجرة شديدة **الانفجار ذات شظايا*
*الوزن 73 كجم*
*الفتيل فتيل تقاربي*




*• **المراقبة**:*


*نوع الرادار رادار المصفوفات المرحلية** MPQ - 53 *
*نظام التعارف** AN/ TPX *
*مدى الكشف 100 كم*
*مدى الاشتباك 10 ـ 30 كم، ويتم إطلاق الصاروخ على **مرحلتين نحو كل هدف*




*• **شبكة الاتصالات*


*هناك ست شبكات اتصال عملياتية**في كتيبة** Patriot**، اثنان منها يصدر بيانات رقمية معلومات صوتية**وتستخدم عن بعد 50 م من قيادة الكتيبة، ومركز تنسيق المعلومات ست محطات سيطرة في**الاشتباك، وتبلغ المسافة بين كل محطة والأخرى 40 كم وكحد أدنى كيلومتر بين المحطة**وخط الانتشار المثالي. ويتم ربط المعلومات إلى طائرة الإنذار المبكر المراقبة وموجة** FM **الصوتية مع موجودات الدفاع الجوي الأخرى**.*​

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ارجو ان تكون اخي ryan و قد اجبنا علي ما طلبت 

و لك احلي التحيات 

​


----------



## م المصري (3 يناير 2008)

و نبذه عن 
صواريخ ستينغر missiles stinger



















*نبدة*
ستينغر صاروخ خفيف أرض–جو يحمل على الكتف، بدأت المراحل الأولى لإنتاجه في الستينيات، وفي عام 1972 بدأت مراحل تطويره المختلفة. هذا الصاروخ له القدرة على ضرب الهدف الجوي في أي جزء منه، بعكس الصاروخ "رد آي" الذي سبقه والذي لم يكن باستطاعته إلا إصابة الجزء الخلفي فقط من الهدف، وهو أكبر جزء في الهدف يصدر أشعة حمراء. 













​



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها. اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة الكاملة. حجم الصورة الأصلي 653x365 و مساحتها 21كيلوبايت.


​

*مميزاته*
​يحتوي ستينغر على جهاز للتعارف يطلق عليه IFF وجهاز مضاد للإجراءات الإلكترونية المضادة ECCM والإجراءات المضادة العاملة بالأشعة تحت الحمراء IRCM.

ولا يحتاج صاروخ ستينغر إلى صيانة في أرض المعركة، وذلك لأن الصاروخ وأنبوب القاذف مندمجان معا منذ خروجهما من المصنع حتى لحظة الإطلاق. حيث يستخدم أنبوب القاذف مرة واحدة ثم يستبدل به أنبوب جديد فيه صاروخه الخاص به. 

كذلك يوجد في هذا الصاروخ باحث بصري سلبي يرمز إليه عادة بالحروف POST وهو قادر على البحث عن الأشعة تحت الحمراء IR أو الأشعة فوق البنفسجية UV. وقد أدخل عليه تعديل يعتمد أشعة ليزر بدلا من الأشعة تحت الحمراء لتوجيه الصاروخ. وظهرت أجيال جديدة منه مثل ستينغر/ 2. 











يحقق صاروخ ستينغر تأمين نظام دفاع جوي في الجبهة الأمامية من القتال ضد الطائرات السريعة المحلقة على علو منخفض وضد طائرات الهليكوبتر، كذلك يستخدم للدفاع عن المناطق الحيوية الصغيرة ودعم المراحل الأولى من عمليات القوات المحمولة جوا. 

يراعى عند تصويب الصاروخ وإطلاقه توقع نقطة الهدف المستقبلية رغم أن الصاروخ يتمتع بمعدل دوران متناسب مع معدل تبدل خط النظر بين الصاروخ والهدف، وبالتالي فإنه يتخذ مسارا ملاحقا للهدف، ولا يطلب من الرامي متابعة الصاروخ إثر إطلاقه. 

*المواصفات العامة*

يبلغ طول ستينغر 1.52 مترا بقطر يبلغ 70 ملم، ويبلغ وزنه 15.7 كيلو غرام ومداه يصل إلى خمسة كيلومترات بارتفاع 4800 متر، ويبلغ وزن الرأس الحربي للصاروخ ثلاثة كيلوغرامات وهو مزود بصمام تقاربي، أما سرعته ففوق سرعة الصوت. ويعمل نظام الدفع في المحرك الصاروخي بالوقود الصلب مع معزز منفصل للمرحلة الأولى من المسار
.........................​


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2008)

*MISSILE*​ 
*ATLAS F MISSILE SCHOOL DRAWINGS*

*THESE MISSILE SCHOOL WORKBOOK DRAWINGS DEPICT MANY ASPECTS OF THE ATLAS F MISSILE BASE*





*MISSILE FLIGHT PROFILE*






*JETTISON TRACKS*






*ABLATIVE RE-ENTRY VEHICLE*






*AFT SUPPORT SOCKETS*






*AIRBORNE PNEUMATIC SYSTEM COMPONENT LOCATIONS*






*AIRBORNE PNEUMATIC SYSTEM COMPONENT LOCATIONS*






*AIRESEARCH BOIL OFF VALVE ASSEMBLY*






*AIRFRAME PLUMBING*






*AIRFRAME SUBASSEMBLIES*






*BATTERY ACTIVATION MECHANISM*






*YARDNEY BATTERY ACTIVATION MECHANISM*






*MAIN MISSILE BATTERY*






*MISSILE BATTERY CELL CONSTRUCTION*






*MISSILE BLOW OFF COVER SET*






*MISSILE PNEUMATIC SYSTEM*






*BOIL OFF VALVE ASSEMBLY*






*BOIL OFF VALVE DETAILS*






*BOOSTER HYDRAULIC SUBSYSTEM*






*BOOSTER HYDRAULIC SUBSYSTEM*






*BOOSTER ROCKET ENGINE LR89-NA-5*






*BOOSTER SECTION SEPARATION SYSTEM*






*BOOSTER TURBO PUMP ASSEMBLY*






*BOOSTER SECTION*






*CLEANING STAINLESS STEEL*






*COMPUTER ASSEMBLY*






*CYLINDRICAL MISSILE INVERTER*






*DeLAVAL NOZZLE & COMBUSTION CHAMBER*






*DIRECTIONAL CONTROL VALVE PACKAGE*






*DISTRIBUTION BOX J-1139/GSW SILO*​


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2008)

باقي الصور علي هذا الرابط 
www.siloworld.com/579thSMS/SCHOOL/missile.htm
ونرحب بأ استفسار


----------



## ryan (4 يناير 2008)

شكرا علي هذا العرض الوافي


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (6 يناير 2008)

*Midcourse guidance*

السلام عليكم
سؤالي هذه المرة عن طريقة التوجيه midcourse guidance و التي هي التوجيه من ما بعد الاطلاق الى حين بدء عمل ال terminal guidance .
لقد قرأت الكثير عن هذا الموضوع و لكن لازال هناك بعض الأشياء التي لم أستطع أن أفهمها. فعلى سبيل المثال، صاروخ الـ siderwinder في مرحلة الـ midcourse يقوم باستخدام تقنية التوجيه العطالي باستخدام الجايروسكوبات، و لكن على حد علمي التوجيه العطالي هو باستخدام الجايروسكوبات من اجل المحافظة على وضعية الصاروخ. و لكن كيف تتم عملية تحديد مسار الصاروخ الذي يجب على الصاروخ أن يتتبعه؟ هل يتم برمجة الوحدة الخاصة بالتوجيه قبل اقلاع الطائرة الحاملة؟ أم يمكن تحديد هذا خلال الطيران و اذا كان الجواب أجل فهل الطيار هو الذي يقوم بذلك؟
سلام


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

Mrs. Engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤالي هذه المرة عن طريقة التوجيه midcourse guidance و التي هي التوجيه من ما بعد الاطلاق الى حين بدء عمل ال terminal guidance .
> لقد قرأت الكثير عن هذا الموضوع و لكن لازال هناك بعض الأشياء التي لم أستطع أن أفهمها. فعلى سبيل المثال، صاروخ الـ siderwinder في مرحلة الـ midcourse يقوم باستخدام تقنية التوجيه العطالي باستخدام الجايروسكوبات، و لكن على حد علمي التوجيه العطالي هو باستخدام الجايروسكوبات من اجل المحافظة على وضعية الصاروخ. و لكن كيف تتم عملية تحديد مسار الصاروخ الذي يجب على الصاروخ أن يتتبعه؟ هل يتم برمجة الوحدة الخاصة بالتوجيه قبل اقلاع الطائرة الحاملة؟ أم يمكن تحديد هذا خلال الطيران و اذا كان الجواب أجل فهل الطيار هو الذي يقوم بذلك؟
> سلام


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اهلا مهندستنا الفاضله مجددا 

في البدايه احب ان اعرف مرادف كلمة "عطالي" بالانجليزيه 

و بالنسبه لسؤالك : 

مرحله midcourse هي المرحله التي يكون فيها الصاروخ قد غادر القاذف و استقر في مساره متجها نحو الهدف .... و هذه المرحله تتم مجموعة عمليات اهمها توجيهيا .... استقبال و ارسال النبضات من و الي الهدف و بناءا علي ذلك يتم تحديد مكان الهدف الحالي ... و مكان الهدف المستقبلي و معدل تحركه نحو هذا المكان المستقبلي ..... ثم يتم ترجمة هذه المعلومات الي نبضات كهربيه تتجه نحو محركات اسطح التحكم للصاروخ التي تقوم علي طول الخط بضبط مسار الصاروخ نحو الهدف up to date

هذا باختصار .... و حتي يكون القراء معنا علي الخط ... انوه ان مرحلة terminal هي مرحلة انقضاض الصاروخ علي الهدف 

ما سبق مهندستي الكريمه .... هو توضيح عام يسري علي جميع الصواريخ الموجهه 

انتقل الي قصة الطائرة الحامله ........ فالطائره الحامله لا تتدخل و لا تبرمج اي معلومات بالنسبه لمسار الصاروخ .... بل تكمن اهميتها فقط في اعطاء الدفعه الاولي للصاروخ بدلا من مرحلة البوستر المعتاده و التي وظيفتها قذف الصاروخ من القاذف 

جميل جدا ..... اتفقنا اذا ان الصاروخ يحدد مساره عن طريق حسابات الفروق الزمنيه و الاحداثيه للنبضات الراداريه المرسله و المستقبله من الهدف و يتم علي اساسها توجيه الصاروخ ذاتيا نحو الهدف ....... و اتفقنا ايضا ان الطائره الحامله و طياريها لا علاقه لهم بمسار الصاروخ 

و لكن هناك بعض انواع الصواريخ ..... يمكن برمجة مسار مسبق ...... و هذه النوعيه تستخدم غالبا للصاوريخ التي تضرب علي اهداف ثابته او اهداف بطيئه كالسفن الحربيه 

اشرح لكي اكثر ...... في حالة الرغبه لقصف هدف ثابت او بطئ و عدم الرغبه في كشف مكان انطلاق الصاروغ لاغراض تكتيكيه ..... فانه يمكن برمجه مسار غير مباشر بين الصاروخ و الهدف بحيث عندما يصل الصاروخ للهدف .... لا يعرف من اين اتي 

اراكي تتتسائلين كيف يتم التوجيه .... ؟ ................ ببساطه يتم برمجه المسار بالاحداثيات علي كمبيوتر محمول علي الصاروخ بواسطه مهندس التوجيه المسؤول عن ادارة النيران في الوحده القاذفه ........ بحيث ينطلق الصاروخ و يسير في مساره كالاعمي حتي يصل الي مسافه قريبه من الهدف .... فيقوم بفتح الرادار و ارسال نبضات التوجيه لضبط الهدف و البدأ في مرحلة terminal 

لاحظي هنا ان الهدف المراد قصفه ثابت او بطئ لذا فالصاروخ عندما ينتهي من مساره الحلزوني او اي شكل آخر مبرمج عليه سيجد الهدف امامه عند فتح الرادار فيقوم بتتبعه 

و طبعا ليست كل الصواريخ لها هذه القابليه ........ و اشهرها علي ما اعتقد صاروخ بحري امريكي يسمي هاربون ......

اختم بسؤالك التخصصي عن الصاروخ sidewinder 

. 
[FONT=arial,helvetica]




[SIZE=-2]Photo courtesy U.S. Department of Defense[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*The Sidewinder's seeker head assembly and flight fins*[/SIZE]
[/FONT]
الصاروخ الفاضل sidewidner هو صاروخ جو جو يطلق من الطائرات و مضاد طبعا للطائرات 

الصاروخ الكريم sidewinder يستخدم نظام توجيه سلبي passive بمعني : 

يستخدم هذا الصاروخ المحترم كاميرا حراريه في مقدمته .... تقوم علي التقاط اشعه الانفراريد (تحت الحمراء) و الصادره من اي جسم ساخن (محرك الطائره المعاديه) فتقوم بترجمة هذه الاشعه الي تيار كهربي يتجه نحو نظام هيدروليكي هوائي لتحريك اسطح التحكم (الاجنحه) لضبط مسار الصاروخ نحو الهدف 

اذا الخلاصه ..... هذا الصاروخ يضرب فقط علي الاهداف الساخنه (يعني طائرات تعمل محركاتها و ليست طائره واقفه علي الارض) 

يستعمل كاميرا حراريه فلا يرسل نبضات و انما يستقبل اشعه حراريه فقط 

يضبط مساره تلقائيا اثناء طيرانه 

الطائره الحامله في خبر كان ........ و لا علاقه لها بالصاروخ 

اي اسئله اخري انا تحت امرك  

آه ......... هذا موقع رائع عن sidewender ... سيعجبك 

http://science.howstuffworks.com/sidewinder.htm

و هذا يعطي فكره عن انظمة التوجيه 

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/weapons/q0187.shtml

و لا زلت انتظر اي استفسار ..... و دمت بألف خير 

مهندستنا الفاضله ​


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (6 يناير 2008)

أخي الفاضل
التوجيه العطالي مرادفه في اللغة الانكليزية inertial guidance
و هذه التقنية مستخدمة في صاروخ ال sidewinder الذي يستخدم ال IR guidance كما ذكرت في مرحلة ال terminal و تقنية ال inertial guidance في مرحلة ال modcourse
لقد ذكرت حضرتك أنه على سبيل المثال المهندس المختص يقوم ببرمجة المسار و أن الطيار و تجهيزات الطائرة الحاملة، اذا فهو يقوم بذلك أيضا لدى استخدام ال sidewinder الذي يطلق من الطائرة الحاملة فهو صاروخ جو - جو و بالتالي فهذا المهنس كأنه يحدد في أي مكان يجب على الطائرة (الطيار) أن تتواجد لدى اطلاق هذا الصاروخ لكي يتم انجاز المهمة بشكل صحيح بناء على المسار المحدد للصاروخ و الذي تمت برمجته قبل اقلاع الطائرة من الأرض. و لا يمكن تغيير هذا المسار سوى عن طريق ارسال اشارات الى الصاروخ من محطة التوجيه الأرضية أو من الطائرة الحاملو أو باستخدام الأقمار الصناعية. 
كل ما قد كتبته الان هي مجرد تخمينات و لست متأكدة من صختها لذلك اود معرفة رأيك بهذا
شكرا


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

Mrs. Engineer قال:


> أخي الفاضل
> التوجيه العطالي مرادفه في اللغة الانكليزية inertial guidance
> و هذه التقنية مستخدمة في صاروخ ال sidewinder الذي يستخدم ال IR guidance كما ذكرت في مرحلة ال terminal و تقنية ال inertial guidance في مرحلة ال modcourse
> لقد ذكرت حضرتك أنه على سبيل المثال المهندس المختص يقوم ببرمجة المسار و أن الطيار و تجهيزات الطائرة الحاملة، اذا فهو يقوم بذلك أيضا لدى استخدام ال sidewinder الذي يطلق من الطائرة الحاملة فهو صاروخ جو - جو و بالتالي فهذا المهنس كأنه يحدد في أي مكان يجب على الطائرة (الطيار) أن تتواجد لدى اطلاق هذا الصاروخ لكي يتم انجاز المهمة بشكل صحيح بناء على المسار المحدد للصاروخ و الذي تمت برمجته قبل اقلاع الطائرة من الأرض. و لا يمكن تغيير هذا المسار سوى عن طريق ارسال اشارات الى الصاروخ من محطة التوجيه الأرضية أو من الطائرة الحاملو أو باستخدام الأقمار الصناعية.
> ...



لا يا آنستي 

لاحظي العبارات المكتوبه باللون الازرق و تحتها خط في هذا الاقتباس 



> و لكن هناك بعض انواع الصواريخ ..... يمكن برمجة مسار مسبق ...... و هذه النوعيه تستخدم غالبا للصاوريخ التي تضرب علي اهداف ثابته او اهداف بطيئه كالسفن الحربيه
> 
> اشرح لكي اكثر ...... في حالة الرغبه لقصف هدف ثابت او بطئ و عدم الرغبه في كشف مكان انطلاق الصاروغ لاغراض تكتيكيه ..... فانه يمكن برمجه مسار غير مباشر بين الصاروخ و الهدف بحيث عندما يصل الصاروخ للهدف .... لا يعرف من اين اتي
> 
> ...


 
اذا ليست كل انواع الصواريخ يمكن برمجه مسارها مسبقا 

و الصاروخ sidewinder ليس من تلك الانواع و انما يتخذ مساره مباشرة نحو الهدف و يوجه نفسه ذاتيا اثناء الطيران و لا داخل للطائره القاذفه به ..... كما ان الطائره القاذفه لهذا النوع من الصواريخ يتألف طاقمها من طيار واحد ...... يعني مش فاضي لبرمجه مسار 

اتفقنا اذا .......... عظيم 

اعود لتلك الصواريخ التي يمكن برمجه مسارها و هي انواع محدده و نادره مثل الصاروخ البحري هاربون ....... و هذا الخيار غير متواجد الا في الاجيال المتقدمه منه فقط ....... فعند اطلاق هذه الصواريخ من السفن البحريه ......... يوجد مهندس مختص يسمي مهندس ادارة النيران ....... مهمته توجيه و برمجه خط سير للصاروخ .......... ( علما ايضا انه يمكن اطلاق الصاروخ بشكل اعتيادي بدون برمجه كباقي الانواع ) 

اظن الامور وضحت الان مهندستنا الفاضله 

و شكرا علي ترجمه الكلمه الي مرادفها فمهما فعلت فلم اكن لاصل لترجمتها 

و انتظر استفسارات اخري ....... و تحياتي العطره ​


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (7 يناير 2008)

أستاذي الكريم
لقد فهمت ما قصدته و من جوابك السابق فهمت كيف يعمل التوجيه العطالي مثلا في صاروخ ال sidewinder فقبل عملية اطلاقة يتم اعطاؤه احداثيات الهدف و لدى لحظة اطلاقه يتم ارسال احداثياته في لحظة الاطلاق و بناء على هذه المعلومات و احداثيات الهدف يقوم هو بتوجيه ذاته عن طريق الجايروسكوبات الموجودة فيه التي تقوم بحساب التسارع اللازم في الاتجاهات الثلاثة و يقوم ال software الموجود في الصاروخ بارسال هذه الأوامر الى اسطح القيادة التابعة لهذا الصاروخ. أهذا صحيح؟
اذا كان كلامي صحيحا فلدي سؤال، عندما يتم تعطاء الصاروخ احداثيات الهذف و احداثياته عند لحظة الاطلاق فهو يقوم بحساب المسار و لكن كيف تتم عملية تجاوز العوائق مثلا الجبال مثلا فهل يتم أخذ هذا الشيء بعين الاعتبار ام لا و يتم اطلاق الصاروخ في مكان خال من مثل هذه العوائق؟
شكرا لمساعدتك


----------



## م المصري (7 يناير 2008)

Mrs. Engineer قال:


> أستاذي الكريم
> لقد فهمت ما قصدته و من جوابك السابق فهمت كيف يعمل التوجيه العطالي مثلا في صاروخ ال sidewinder فقبل عملية اطلاقة يتم اعطاؤه احداثيات الهدف و لدى لحظة اطلاقه يتم ارسال احداثياته في لحظة الاطلاق و بناء على هذه المعلومات و احداثيات الهدف يقوم هو بتوجيه ذاته عن طريق الجايروسكوبات الموجودة فيه التي تقوم بحساب التسارع اللازم في الاتجاهات الثلاثة و يقوم ال software الموجود في الصاروخ بارسال هذه الأوامر الى اسطح القيادة التابعة لهذا الصاروخ. أهذا صحيح؟
> 
> نعم هذا صحيح
> ...


 
اهلا بك مهندستنا دائما و دوما 

الشطر الاول من السؤال ..... صحيح و تمام 

بالنسبه للشطر الثاني ........ الصاروخ sidewinder صاروخ جو جو فلا تقابله عوائق 

لكن الصواريخ بصفه عامه اما صواريخ باليستيه بعيده المده و هذه ايضا لا يقابلها عوائق و او صاواريخ دفاع جوي ضد الطائرات و لا يقابلها عوائق او صواريخ بحريه .... و طبعا لا عوائق في البحر 

و لكن هناك نوع من الصواريخ المصمم لضرب اهداف ارضيه و يطير علي ارتفاع منخفض فوق الارض ..... هذا النوع يسمي صواريخ كروز و هي عائله صاروخيه لها عده اجيال و تقسيمات 

هذا الصاروخ هو الذي يمكن ان يقابله عوائق ..... لذا فنظام توجيهه معقد .... حيث يتم توجيهه بالقمر الصناعي لحظيا ..... بمعني ان القمر الصناعي يشاهد له العوائق فيرسل له الاحداثيات المطلوبه لمساره اولا بأول فيتفاداها ....... كما انه مزود بكاميرا تلفزيونيه و يتجه نحو الهدف المطابق للصوره المخزنه في ذاكرته 

طبعا هذه الصواريخ متطوره جدا جدا و لا يملكها الا عدد قليل من الدول المتقدمه 

و لا تشكريني مجددا ........ و شكرك لي هو ان تسألي و تستفسري دائما .... و ان تشاركي بما لديكي من خبرات في قسم الطيران 

دمت بألف الف خير  ​


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم مجددا
عذرا على كثرة اسئلتي و لكن كما يقول المثل، من يسأل لا يتوه
بالنسبة لصروخ جو-جو مثلا ال siderwinder كيف يتم تحديد المسار هل هناك مسار واحد معين أم انه مثلا يستخدم الاقتراب المتوازي proportional navigation في مرحلة ال midcourse؟ 
و في حال صاروخ جو - أرض فهل في مرخلة ال midcourse يتم أخذ العوائق بعين الاعتبار أم لا كما هو الحال في صواريخ جو-جو؟
هناك بعض الصواريخ التي تستخدم الأقمار الصناعية للعمل مع تقنية التوحجيه العطالي فما مهمة هذه الأقمار بالضبط؟ هل مهمتها تقتصر على اعطاء احداثيات الهدف و احداثيات الصاروخ في كل لحظة زمنية و ذلك لمقارنتها مع الاحداثيات المتواجدة في نظام التوجيه العطالي ليوكن بالامكان التصحيح في حال وجود خلل ما؟ أم أن مهمتها أيضا معرفة العوائق المتواجدة ما بين الصاروخ بعد اطلاقه و الهدف؟
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## م المصري (9 يناير 2008)

Mrs. Engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم مجددا
> عذرا على كثرة اسئلتي و لكن كما يقول المثل، من يسأل لا يتوه
> بالنسبة لصروخ جو-جو مثلا ال siderwinder كيف يتم تحديد المسار هل هناك مسار واحد معين أم انه مثلا يستخدم الاقتراب المتوازي proportional navigation في مرحلة ال midcourse؟
> و في حال صاروخ جو - أرض فهل في مرخلة ال midcourse يتم أخذ العوائق بعين الاعتبار أم لا كما هو الحال في صواريخ جو-جو؟
> ...


 
اسئلي براحتك .... و كما يحلو لك 

صاروخنا الفاضل يستخدم الاقتراب المتوازي proportional navigation 

و لمزيد من الشرح عن نظام توجيهه هذا الرابط 
http://science.howstuffworks.com/sidewinder6.htm

و لو تريدين شرحا تفصيليا بالمعادلات عن هذه الطريقه .... فايضا ذلك متاح ...فقط اطلبي 

و بالنسبه للصواريخ الارض جو .... فلا توجد عوائق تعترضها لانها صواريخ تنطلق في السماء نحو الاهداف الطائره 

بالنسبه للصواريخ التي تستخدم الاقمار الصناعيه في توجيهها ..... هذه الصواريخ تعتمد كليا و جزئيا علي احداثيات المسار المطلوب الوارده من القمر الصناعي ..... و لا يعتمد علي "العطالي" .... و لو انقطع الاتصال بين الصاروخ و القمر في مرحلة midcourse ينفجر تلقائيا 

اما في مرحلة terminal فهنا يبدأ الصاروخ بتفعيل نظام توجيه جزئي لتدقيق الاصابه فور تطابق صورة الهدف الملتقطه بكاميرا الصاروخ مع الهدف .... و بالطبع تنتهي مهمة القمر الصناعي في هذه المرحله 

سؤال شخصي : من اين لك بهذه المصطلحات المعربه في علم توجيه الصواريخ .... ؟

في انتظارك مجددا ... مع ارق التحيات ​


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليك
بالنسبة للسؤال عن تعريب المصطلحات، لقد كان لدينا في لحجامعة مادة نظم ملاحة و توجيه و قد قام الدكتور باعطائنا بعض المصطلحات المعربة.
أما بالنسية للصاروخ الفاضل المذكور سابقا فاعلم انه يستخدم ال proportional navigation في مرحلة ال terminal و لكن هل يستخدمها هي ايضا في ال midcourse ؟
أما الشطر الاخر فلقد قصدت صواريخ جو-أرض و ليس أرض جو، فاذل اطلق الصاروخ على هدف ارضي فكيف يقوم بمناورة العوائق ؟
و اخيرا بالنسبة للقمار اصناعية، لدى قرائتي عن الموجود صادفت عددا من الصواريخ المعبر عن نظم توجيهها بهذا الشكل:
GPS aided INS for midcourse
و IR for terminal
و لهذا السبب سألت كيف يتم عمل نظام التوجيه العطالي مع ال GPS مثلا.
سلام


----------



## م المصري (9 يناير 2008)

بالنسبة للسؤال عن تعريب المصطلحات، لقد كان لدينا في لحجامعة مادة نظم ملاحة و توجيه و قد قام الدكتور باعطائنا بعض المصطلحات المعربة.

اتمني ان تبعثي لي او ترفعي عبر المنتدي هذه الماده لو كانت معربه فانا في حاجه اليها مع الشكر 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أما بالنسية للصاروخ الفاضل المذكور سابقا فاعلم انه يستخدم ال proportional navigation في مرحلة ال terminal و لكن هل يستخدمها هي ايضا في ال midcourse ؟

نعم يستخدم هذه الطريقه حتي الاصطدام بالهدف 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أما الشطر الاخر فلقد قصدت صواريخ جو-أرض و ليس أرض جو، فاذل اطلق الصاروخ على هدف ارضي فكيف يقوم بمناورة العوائق ؟

تقبلي اعتذاري .... علي عدم الانتباه ...... ايضا هذا النوع من الصواريخ غير مصمم علي مناوره العوائق ..... لأنه لن توجد عوائق في طريقه من السماء الي الارض .... فهو يسقط رأسيا علي الهدف مثل القنابل 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
و اخيرا بالنسبة للقمار اصناعية، لدى قرائتي عن الموجود صادفت عددا من الصواريخ المعبر عن نظم توجيهها بهذا الشكل:
GPS aided INS for midcourse
و IR for terminal

هذا ما وضحته في الفقره التاليه : 



> بالنسبه للصواريخ التي تستخدم الاقمار الصناعيه في توجيهها ..... هذه الصواريخ تعتمد كليا و جزئيا علي احداثيات المسار المطلوب الوارده من القمر الصناعي ..... و لا يعتمد علي "العطالي" .... و لو انقطع الاتصال بين الصاروخ و القمر في مرحلة midcourse ينفجر تلقائيا
> 
> اما في مرحلة terminal فهنا يبدأ الصاروخ بتفعيل نظام توجيه جزئي لتدقيق الاصابه فور تطابق صورة الهدف الملتقطه بكاميرا الصاروخ مع الهدف .... و بالطبع تنتهي مهمة القمر الصناعي في هذه المرحله


 

و الخلاصه ان في هذه الحاله هناك مرحلتين ..... المرحله الاولي بواسطه تحكم القمر الصناعي GPS aided INS for midcourse.... و المرحله الثانيه التوجيه IR for terminal و للعلم هذا النوع من التوجيه هو نفسه proportional navigation و لكن بواسطه IR و ليس الموجات الرادارايه .... و اعتقد ان هذه هي النقطه التي تسبب لك لبسا حتي الان .... 

في انتظار المزيد​


----------



## م المصري (21 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

استفسر و ان شاء الله ستجد الاجابة ............... 

أطيب المني و ارق التحيات

 ​


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (5 فبراير 2008)

الأخوة الكرام 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
مواضيع مميزة 

ولكن لي تسائل عن موضوع معين :81::81:

وهو التحكم بالمقذوفات عن طريق الغاز لتحريك الزعانف 
مثل ما هو مستخدم في مقذوف تاو الأمريكي 

من عنده علم نرجو افادتنا 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## omar_beyaty (6 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احي الاخ المشرف على اغناء هذا البحث المعلومات القيمة ولو ان هذه المعلومات تدور جميعها حول التكنولوجية الاميركية ولكنها مفيدة جدا من الناحية العلمية في فهم مبدا عملها وتقنيات التوجيه المستخدمة ....ولكوني مختص بتقنيات التوجيه الشرقية وجوابا لسؤال الاخابو محمد كمال بان اغلبية الصواريخ تستخدم ال kneumatic servos وهي اجهزة تركب عليها جزء الدفة وتقوم بتغيير زاوية الدفة بالنسبة الى فتحة النفث الصاروخي وبالتالي تغيير اتجاه الدفع النفثي , اما بالنسبة للسرفو الهوائي او الغازي فقد عملت عليه مدة ليست بالقليلة ويتغير حجمه وشكله من صاروخ لاخر الا انه النهاية نجد ان مبدا العمل واحد وهو توفر غاز او هواء مضغوط في حاوية بضغط معين يجب ادامته وفحصه ويكفي هذا الغاز المضغوط مدة طيران الصاروخ لكي يتم التحكم بالدفات خلال طيران المسير ، ويحتوي السرفو على اجزاء متعددة منها الحجرة الهوائية التي تاخذ الهواء المضغوط من حاوية الضغط وتحتوي على فتحتين لخروج الهواء يتحكم جزء اخر بها وهي سدادة معدنية توضع امام فتحتي النفث الغازي الخارج ويكون من معدن ممغنط يحيطه ملف كهرائي يتحكم بحركته حيث تمتاز السدادة بسهولة الحركة المحورية ولكن بزاوية قليلة تصل الى 10 درجة حول نفسها ، تتحكم هذه السدادة بكمية الهواء وتقسمه بقسمين متناسبين وتغذيه الى فتحتي الخروج وهي التي تؤدي الى اهم قسم من السرفو وهو الكباس الهوئي ويتكون من اسطوانة (cylinder) داخلها مكبس (piston) تكون الحالة الطبيعية للمكبس بان يكون في منتصف الاسطوانة اي انه على منتصف فتحة خروج الهواء ، وهنا ناتي على محور السيطرة والطريقة التحكم بحركة المكبس ....يتم التحكم بحرك السدادة الممغنطة والتي مكانها الطبيعي المنتصف ، كل فتحة هواء تغذي نصف الاسطوانة ، فالفتحة اليسرى تنفذ الى جهة الاسطوانة اليسار والفتحة اليمنى تنفذ الى حجرة الاسطوانة اليمين ، وعندما تكون السدادة في المنتصف تكون كمية الهواء المضغوط الى الاسطوانية متساوي بكلي جزئي الاسطوانة مما يؤدي الى ثبات الامكبس في الوسط لتساوي القوى الهوائية المسلطة على المكبس في كلا قسمي الاسطوانة، و عن طريق تسليط جهد او اشارة فولتية مستمرة او متقطعة (حسب التصميم)الى الملف المتحكم بالسدادة عندها سينشئ فيض مغناطيسي ( magnetic flux ) يقوم بحرف السدادة بزاوية متناسبة مع مقدار الجهد المسلط مما يؤدي الى ان تغلق الفتحة التي تنحرف اليها السادة وتبقي الفتحة الاخرى مفتوحة ولزمن محسوب وبالتالي تمر كميه هواء مضغوط الى هذه الفتحة اكثر من الاخرى مؤديا الى زيادة القوة المسلطة على احد جهتي المكبس اكبر من الجهة الاخرى مما يؤدي الى تحريك المكبس لجهة تاثير القوة ، هنا يجب ان نذكر انه في نهايتي المكبس توجد اذرع ترتبط بالية تحريك الدفة اي انه بتحريك المكس الى احد الجهات يتم حرف الالية عن طيق ذراع المكبس والتالي حرف الدفة بالزاوية المطلوبة ...هنا يجب ان نشير ان هذه العملية تتم بسرعة عالية اي بوقت قصير جدا اعتمادا على الاشارة الكهربائية ومتطلبات تغيير المسار الصاروخي وهي عملية معقدة ترتبط بحالة الجايروات الموجودة في الصاروخ التي تحدد موقعه . وعذرا لاتوجد عندي صور توضيحية الان لكان الشرح اوضح وسوف احاول تامينها وارسالهااليك..وشكرا


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

omar_beyaty قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احي الاخ المشرف على اغناء هذا البحث المعلومات القيمة ولو ان هذه المعلومات تدور جميعها حول التكنولوجية الاميركية ولكنها مفيدة جدا من الناحية العلمية في فهم مبدا عملها وتقنيات التوجيه المستخدمة ....ولكوني مختص بتقنيات التوجيه الشرقية وجوابا لسؤال الاخابو محمد كمال بان اغلبية الصواريخ تستخدم ال kneumatic servos وهي اجهزة تركب عليها جزء الدفة وتقوم بتغيير زاوية الدفة بالنسبة الى فتحة النفث الصاروخي وبالتالي تغيير اتجاه الدفع النفثي , اما بالنسبة للسرفو الهوائي او الغازي فقد عملت عليه مدة ليست بالقليلة ويتغير حجمه وشكله من صاروخ لاخر الا انه النهاية نجد ان مبدا العمل واحد وهو توفر غاز او هواء مضغوط في حاوية بضغط معين يجب ادامته وفحصه ويكفي هذا الغاز المضغوط مدة طيران الصاروخ لكي يتم التحكم بالدفات خلال طيران المسير ، ويحتوي السرفو على اجزاء متعددة منها الحجرة الهوائية التي تاخذ الهواء المضغوط من حاوية الضغط وتحتوي على فتحتين لخروج الهواء يتحكم جزء اخر بها وهي سدادة معدنية توضع امام فتحتي النفث الغازي الخارج ويكون من معدن ممغنط يحيطه ملف كهرائي يتحكم بحركته حيث تمتاز السدادة بسهولة الحركة المحورية ولكن بزاوية قليلة تصل الى 10 درجة حول نفسها ، تتحكم هذه السدادة بكمية الهواء وتقسمه بقسمين متناسبين وتغذيه الى فتحتي الخروج وهي التي تؤدي الى اهم قسم من السرفو وهو الكباس الهوئي ويتكون من اسطوانة (cylinder) داخلها مكبس (piston) تكون الحالة الطبيعية للمكبس بان يكون في منتصف الاسطوانة اي انه على منتصف فتحة خروج الهواء ، وهنا ناتي على محور السيطرة والطريقة التحكم بحركة المكبس ....يتم التحكم بحرك السدادة الممغنطة والتي مكانها الطبيعي المنتصف ، كل فتحة هواء تغذي نصف الاسطوانة ، فالفتحة اليسرى تنفذ الى جهة الاسطوانة اليسار والفتحة اليمنى تنفذ الى حجرة الاسطوانة اليمين ، وعندما تكون السدادة في المنتصف تكون كمية الهواء المضغوط الى الاسطوانية متساوي بكلي جزئي الاسطوانة مما يؤدي الى ثبات الامكبس في الوسط لتساوي القوى الهوائية المسلطة على المكبس في كلا قسمي الاسطوانة، و عن طريق تسليط جهد او اشارة فولتية مستمرة او متقطعة (حسب التصميم)الى الملف المتحكم بالسدادة عندها سينشئ فيض مغناطيسي ( magnetic flux ) يقوم بحرف السدادة بزاوية متناسبة مع مقدار الجهد المسلط مما يؤدي الى ان تغلق الفتحة التي تنحرف اليها السادة وتبقي الفتحة الاخرى مفتوحة ولزمن محسوب وبالتالي تمر كميه هواء مضغوط الى هذه الفتحة اكثر من الاخرى مؤديا الى زيادة القوة المسلطة على احد جهتي المكبس اكبر من الجهة الاخرى مما يؤدي الى تحريك المكبس لجهة تاثير القوة ، هنا يجب ان نذكر انه في نهايتي المكبس توجد اذرع ترتبط بالية تحريك الدفة اي انه بتحريك المكس الى احد الجهات يتم حرف الالية عن طيق ذراع المكبس والتالي حرف الدفة بالزاوية المطلوبة ...هنا يجب ان نشير ان هذه العملية تتم بسرعة عالية اي بوقت قصير جدا اعتمادا على الاشارة الكهربائية ومتطلبات تغيير المسار الصاروخي وهي عملية معقدة ترتبط بحالة الجايروات الموجودة في الصاروخ التي تحدد موقعه . وعذرا لاتوجد عندي صور توضيحية الان لكان الشرح اوضح وسوف احاول تامينها وارسالهااليك..وشكرا


 
اهلا اهلا بالزميل المهندس عمر .... و هذا الشرح الرائع 

و عذرا للأخ ابو محمد كمال لعدم الرد السريع لانشغالي في الفتره السابقه .... لكن عمر بياتي قام بما هو رائع ... 

و تعليقا علي مشاركه المهندس بياتي بشأن التركيز علي ما هو غربي .... أقول ان الحديث هنا كان عن المبادئ العلميه و الخلفيه النظريه للانظمه المستخدمه سواء كان ذلك صاروخا غربيا او شرقيا .... و لكن معظم اسئله الساده الاعضاء كانت مشموله بأمثله لما هو غربي .... 

في النهايه ارحب و بشده بالمهندس عمر بياتي .... و يشرفني دعوته للمشاركه في الردود علي استفسارات الاعضاء و ان يثري الموضوع بما هو رائع ومفيد من واقع خبرته العمليه ..... فأستفيد أنا و جميع الاعضاء 

تحياتي العطره للجميع ​


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

و بمناسبه تشريف المهندس عمر للموضوع و هو المتخصص في الانظمة الشرقيه ..... ادعوه لأن يتفضل بامتاعنا بشرح مفصل لاشهر الصواريخ الشرقيه في مجال الدفاع الجوي و هي sam2 و sam 3 و sam 7 

و التطرق لانظمه التوجيه و الدفع و غيرها 

تحياتي


----------



## مايزنر (8 فبراير 2008)

أخي aboayoy هل لديك معلومات عن القواعد المخصصة لإطلاق الصواريخ المخصصة لحمل الأقمار الاصطناعية؟ من حيث الأبعاد وأماكن التوضع والتضاريس المحيطة ومستلزمات الاطلاق؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (12 فبراير 2008)

موضوع رائع ابو ايه

جزاك الله خيرا


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر

_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_


----------



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

bigone قال:


> موضوع رائع ابو ايه
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


 
و ابو آيه يشكرك كثيرا علي مرورك الكريم


----------



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

مايزنر قال:


> أخي aboayoy هل لديك معلومات عن القواعد المخصصة لإطلاق الصواريخ المخصصة لحمل الأقمار الاصطناعية؟ من حيث الأبعاد وأماكن التوضع والتضاريس المحيطة ومستلزمات الاطلاق؟


 
اعذرني أخي الفاضل .... يبدو ان مرض ضعف المتابعه قد الم بي فلم استجب لك الا متأخرا​ 
موضوع سؤالك هو من المواضيع الصاروخيه الشيقه ..... فكما تعلم ان الصواريخ ليست فقط للقتال الحربي .... و لكن من اعظم استخدامتها خدمة للبشريه هي حمل الاقمار الصناعيه للاغراض العلميه في اماكن تمركزها .... و كذا المحطات الفضائيه و مكوناتها ​ 
و هناك العديد من انواع الصواريخ الفضائيه المستخدمه في هذا المجال .... و سأحاول ان احدثك عنها مستخدما كتابا كان نائما في مكتبتي من ايام الكليه و هو 
International Reference Guide to Space Launch Systems​ 
و اشكرك كثيرا علي جعلي اعاود الاطلاع عليه بعد هذه الفتره .... و النسخه التي لدي هي طبعة 1991 و ها انا احاول الاستعانه بمشرفنا الكبير محب الله و رسوله مشرف مكتبة الملتقي لأن يوفر لنا هذا الكتاب التحفه و يا حبذا لو آخر طبعه .... في هذا الموضوع ​ 
International Reference Guide to Space Launch Systems, Fourth Edition​ 
و الان استعد فأنا اتصفح الكتاب و اقتبس لك ما يلي مدعما بمواقع توضيحيه من الشبكه : ​ 
من الدول الشهيره في مجال اطلاق الصواريخ الفضائيه ​ 
الصين .... و من أشهر ما صواريخها سلسله صواريخ Long March​ 
و هذا رابط يتحدث عن احد صواريخ هذه السلسله :
http://www.globalsecurity.org/space/world/china/cz-3b.htm​ 
اوروبا ..... و من اشهر مجموعتها الفضائيه ..... الصاروخ الشهير اريان و سلسلته المشهوره .... و قد استخدم هذا الصاروخ عربيا في وضع القمريين المصريين نيل سات و نيل سات 101 ​ 
و هذا رابط عن السيد اريان 5:
http://www.esa.int/esaMI/Launchers_Access_to_Space/ASEVLU0TCNC_0.html​ 
ننتقل الي الهند .... و سلسلتها SLV ​ 
و هذا مختصر عن الصاروخ الهندي ​ 
http://www.fas.org/spp/guide/india/launch/index.html​ 
و هذا رابط به صوره الصاروخ GSLV 
http://spaceports.blogspot.com/2007/01/india-to-have-human-spacecrat-for-2014.html​ 
و الان مع الولايات المتحده الامريكيه ....... و هي المتربعه علي عرش هذا المجال مع عدوتها روسيا ​ 
من أشهر صواريخها الحامله ...... Delta
http://kevinforsyth.net/delta/backgrnd.htm​ 
و الصاروخ ...... Atlas 
http://www.astronautix.com/lvfam/atlas.htm​ 
ثم الصاروخ الهرقل ........ titan 
http://www.astronautix.com/lvfam/titan.htm​ 
و أخير المركبه الفضائيه الامريكيه الشهيره ..... space shuttle 
http://www.astronautix.com/lvfam/shuttle.htm​ 
الان .... الي اليابان و صاروخها الاشهر .... H-2 
http://www.astronautix.com/lvfam/h2.htm​ 
طبعا لا بد ان نمر علي روسيا و صواريخها الرائده في هذا المجال : ​ 
kosmos
http://www.fas.org/spp/guide/russia/launch/kosmos.htm​ 
soyuz
http://www.fas.org/spp/guide/russia/launch/soyuz.htm​ 
zenit
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/zenit.html​ 
proton 
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/proton.html​ 
energia
http://www.aerospaceguide.net/lv/energialv.html​ 
و هذه صفحه لكل الانواع الروسيه 
http://www.wonderland.org.nz/rsl.html​ 
و هذا ارشيف مجمع لمعظم الانواع 
http://www.astronautix.com/lvfam/​ 
و نختم بالصاروخ الاسرائيلي ..... shavit 
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapons/space/shavit/Shavit.html​ 
و الان بعد هذه الجوله ​ 
ننتقل الي الجزء الخاص بمواقع اطلاق هذه الصواريخ ..... و هذه المواقع يتم اختيارها علي اسس علميه متعلقه بمواقع المدارات التي سوف توضع بها الاقمار سواء كانت اقمار اتصالات او تجسس او اقمار علميه ​ 
و اجدا امامي في الكتاب خريطه لأهم مواقع اطلاق الصواريخ الفضائيه في العالم .... فصحراء النقب مثلا هي موقع اطلاق الصاروخ الاسرائلي شافيت و ليس بالضروره ان يكون موقع اطلاق الصاروخ موجودفي بلد الصنع ...... فروسيا تطلق من كازاخزتان و فرنسا تطلق اريان من امريكا الجنوبيه ​ 
هاااااااااا قد وجدت خريطه رائعه لمواقع الاطلاق ... استمتعوا بالتعرف عليها و علي قواعد الاطلاق ​ 
http://www.spacetoday.org/Rockets/Spaceports/LaunchSites.html​ 



Space Rocket Launch Sites Around the World






​ 
1 - Vandenberg
2 - Edwards
3 - Wallops Island
4 - Cape Canaveral
5 - Kourou
6 - Alcantara 7 - Hammaguir
8 - Torrejon
9 - Andoya
10 - Plesetsk
11 - Kapustin Yar 12 - Palmachim
13 - San Marco
14 - Baikonur
15 - Sriharikota
16 - Jiuquan 17 - Xichang
18 - Taiyuan
19 - Svobodny
20 - Kagoshima
21 - Tanegashima
22 - Woomera


Space Launch Sites Around the World ​ 

اما بالنسبه لمواصفات الموقع من حيث التضاريس ..... فلا اعتقد ان هذا العامل مهم في عملية اختيار الموقع لأن صاروخ الفضاء يطلق بشكل رأسي ​ 
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في عرض الموضوع و ارحب بمزيد من الاستفسارات

لكم اطيب التحياات 

​


----------



## فارسي (14 فبراير 2008)

*مشاركة*

السلام عليكم

الشكر الجزيل للجميع ، وأخص في شكري أخي أبو أيوي ، وأخي م. المصري وكل القائمين في هذا القسم الكبير 

ولو أنني كنت من المحبين والمطالعين لكل أنواع الصواريخ والطائرات والرادرات والمدفعية وأكثر الأعمال والمنشأت العسكرية في معظم أنحاء العالم 

إلا أنني انتهيت في أمري بالابتعاد واعتزال هذه الأمور جمعاً 

فكأنما تصيب القارئ بشيء في نفسه ..

أثار هذا الموضوع في نفسي شيء مما كنت أحب 

سأحتفظ بسؤالي ، ولن أقوم على طرحه ، لأكتفي بهذا القدر من القراءة 

جزاكم الله خيراً إخواني الطيبين 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## محب الشرقية (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

فارسي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الشكر الجزيل للجميع ، وأخص في شكري أخي أبو أيوي ، وأخي م. المصري وكل القائمين في هذا القسم الكبير
> 
> ...


 
اخي الفاضل .... العضو الكبير .... فارسي 

مجرد تشريفك للموضوع يرفع من شأنه ..... و كذا هو نجاح كبير لهذا الموضوع ان يجعلك تحيي حبك القديم لهذا النوع من المعلومات ......... و رغم اننا هنا نركز علي كل ما هو هندسي مهما كانت تطبيقاته .... عسكريه او مدنيه 

عموما ..... عندما تقرر ان تسأل .... او تشارك ...... او تدلي بخبراتك ....... فستجدنا ....بانتظارك 

ارق التحيات


----------



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

المبرمج الصغير قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
مرور كريم لاخ كريم


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (16 فبراير 2008)

*جزيتم خيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك أخي عمر وجزاك كل الخير ومشكور وما قصرت 
وكذلك الأخ المشرف بارك الله فيكم جميعا 

وسؤال آخر : في مقذوف لوسات الأمريكي ما هو نظام التوجيه المستخدم فيه ؟؟؟؟؟

هل من الممكن أن يكون عن طريق أوامر مسبقة ( ميكرو كنترول ) تبرمج لتوجيهه نحو الهدف ؟؟؟؟؟

وهل يتعامل المقذوف مع الأهداف المتحركة ؟؟؟؟

:81::81::81::81::81:


----------



## م المصري (16 فبراير 2008)

ابومحمد كمال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخي عمر وجزاك كل الخير ومشكور وما قصرت
> وكذلك الأخ المشرف بارك الله فيكم جميعا
> ...


 
اهلا بك ابو محمد .... 

هلا تفضلت بكتابة اسم المقذوف بالانجليزيه 

تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (17 فبراير 2008)

م المصري قال:


> و ابو آيه يشكرك كثيرا علي مرورك الكريم



جزاك الله خيرا

ولك الشكر م المصري علي أضافاتك الرائعه للموضوع

وأهتمامك بهذا القسم الرائع



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
من مواضيعي

_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_ _* حوار مع الشيخ محمد بن عمرو عبداللطيف رحمه الله عليه*_ _*all excel functions*_
_* أخترت لكم .............*_ _* أسري المسلمين .... واعزاه... واعزاه... واعزاه*_ _*البركة في الراتب أو البركة في المال عموماً !!*_
_* كشف حساب ..... ماذا قدمت لمنتدي المهندسين العرب*_ _* إحياء سنه الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*_ _* ستون نصيحة للزوجة المسلمة*_
_* موقع روح الاسلام www.islamspirit.com*_ _*كيف تصبح مميزا ؟؟؟ ... او حتى مشرف ..!!!(منقول)ارجو التثبيت*_ _* Tekla structures Detailing and Design Software*_​​


----------



## أحمد مجدى الشامى (21 فبراير 2008)

*ahmed.ahly************

I want to know any thing about hybrid rocket engines
its components 
mechanical design 
any code for simulation


----------



## م المصري (22 فبراير 2008)

اهلا اهلا يا احمد ........ نورت المنتدي 

اسمح لي ان انقل موضوعك الجميل الي موضوع آخر متخصص في الصواريخ ..... و ادعوك لتصفحه و قراءته ....... ثم لي عوده مع تساؤلاتك ....... قريبا جدا جدا 

و حتي ذلك الحين لك تحياتي


----------



## سيف ادريس (28 فبراير 2008)

موضوع مهم وشكرا على الافادة


----------



## المهندس أحمد 2010 (3 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم...
جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات المفيدة
ولكن أردت أن أستفسر عن الوقود الصلب وما هي مكوناته؟ وهل هو مثل "صواريخ"المفرقعات الصغيرة؟
وشكرا.....


----------



## م المصري (3 مارس 2008)

المهندس أحمد 2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات المفيدة
> ولكن أردت أن أستفسر عن الوقود الصلب وما هي مكوناته؟ وهل هو مثل "صواريخ"المفرقعات الصغيرة؟
> وشكرا.....


 
اهلا يا احمد ........ رغم اننا في هذا الموضوع تطرقنا في اكثر من موضع عن الوقود الصلب الا انني سأجيبك .... 

الوقود الصلب هو عباره عن عجينة صلبة مكونة من الوقود و المادة المؤكسده ...... 

و فور تعرض هذه العجينة الصلبة الي الحرارة .... يتفاعل المخلوطان الرئيسان و ينتجان غازات كثيفة تنطلق بسرعه كبيره و هي التي تؤدي الي قوة دفع الصاروخ 

و يتميز الوقود الصلب بكمية غازات كناتج احتراق اكبر من اي نوع وقود آخر ..... بينما من اكبر عيوبه هو الاحتراق السريع للوقود في مده زمنية قصيره جدا 

تحياتي


----------



## الصقر المحلق (15 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرححمن اللرحيم .
هذه اول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدى و لكننى اردتها ان تكون مشاركه ذات قيمه و لذلك ساضيف لكم رابط تمت فيه مناقشة صناعة التتبع الحرارى و لكن للاسف تم اعتقال احد شاريحى الموضوع من قبل الامريكان لعنهم االله لذا ارجو منكم الاطلاع على الموضوع و اكماله من حيث وقف اليكم الرابط.http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21582


----------



## م المصري (15 مارس 2008)

الصقر المحلق قال:


> بسم الله الرححمن اللرحيم .
> هذه اول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدى و لكننى اردتها ان تكون مشاركه ذات قيمه و لذلك ساضيف لكم رابط تمت فيه مناقشة صناعة التتبع الحرارى و لكن للاسف تم اعتقال احد شاريحى الموضوع من قبل الامريكان لعنهم االله لذا ارجو منكم الاطلاع على الموضوع و اكماله من حيث وقف اليكم الرابط.http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21582


 
اهلا بالصقر المحلق ..... و فك الله اسر الاخ المعتقل ...

و اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع القيم و الدسم ... و الذي بدأت به مشاركاتك هنا 

تحياتي العطره اخي الفاضل


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (25 مارس 2008)

كيف للمجاهدين في غزة ان يطور صواريخ القسام بحيث يتم التحكم بها عن بعد بشكل مبسط


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (25 مارس 2008)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

كيف يمكن ان يتم تحويل صواريخ القسام الصنع المحلي الي صواريخ يتم التحكم فيها عن بعد بوسائل بسيطة


----------



## م المصري (28 مارس 2008)

محمد ابو هيثم قال:


> كيف يمكن ان يتم تحويل صواريخ القسام الصنع المحلي الي صواريخ يتم التحكم فيها عن بعد بوسائل بسيطة


 
بالوسائل البسيطه .... لا يمكن .... و حتي بالوسائل المتطوره الامر معقد 

التفكير يجب ان ينصب في : 

زيادة المدي 
زيادة القوة التدميرية 

و يجب عدم التوقف كثيرا عند دقة الاصابة .... لان الصاروخ صاروخ بالستي ..... و مصمم لضرب اهداف ارضيه كبيرة (مساحة ارضيه واسعه)....... و الهدف التكتيكي منه هو الازعاج و الحاق اصابات كلما امكن ...... و لا يمكن استخدامه في حسم معركة 

تحياتي


----------



## ستورم شادو (29 مارس 2008)

أنا عضو جديد وأريد أن أتعلم عن كيفية صناعة صاروخ بسيط

:55::55::55:​


----------



## م المصري (31 مارس 2008)

ستورم شادو قال:


> أنا عضو جديد وأريد أن أتعلم عن كيفية صناعة صاروخ بسيط​
> 
> 
> :55::55::55:​


 
ماذا تقصد اخي بمصطلح " صاروخ بسيط" ......


----------



## الصقر المحلق (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (3 أبريل 2008)

diffuserماهو ؟؟؟؟

أرجو مزيدا من التوضيح


----------



## virtualknight (3 أبريل 2008)

diffuser هو ما يصطلح على تسميته في المراجع والكتب العربية ب (الناشر) ويتميز بكون مساحة المخرج فيه أكبر من مساحة مدخل الغاز أو المائع وهذا يعطينا خاصية تقليل سرعة الغاز المار خلاله وبالتالي زيادة ضغط الغاز المار بسبب العلاقة والتناسب العكسي بين سرعة الغاز وضغطه....... لكن يجب التوقف عند الحالة التي سال عنها الأخ صاحب الموضوع وبحكم كون منتدانا معني بهندسة الطيران حيث أنه عند السرع فوق الصوتية يعمل الناشر diffuser بشكل عكسي اي يتحول الى nozzle.... وشكرا.


----------



## م المصري (3 أبريل 2008)

Aboayoy قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن االرحيم
> النظرية التي نعرفها جميعا و هي عندما تقل مساحة الثقب تزيد سرعة المائع (سائل او غاز)
> المار من خلاله و لكن النظريه تنقلب عكسيا عندما تصل سرعة الغازات الي سرعه اعلي من سرعة الصوت فتصبح كلما زادت مساحة الثقب زادت سرعة الغازات الماره من خلاله و للعلم يا سيدي الصاروخ يحتوي علي nozzle و diffuser في نفس الوقت و القطاع الفاصل بينهما يسمي القطاع الحرج لأنه يفصل بين غازات اقل من سرعة الصوت و غازات اعلي من سرعة الصوت
> و شكرا علي سؤالك الجميل
> مهندس صواريخ / aboayoy


 
اجابة صحيحه يا ابو ايوي 

سيتم دمج الموضوع مع موضوع 

ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ؟ ‏

و الذي من خلال تصفحه ستجدوا اجابات وافية عن جميع هذه الاسئلة 

تحياتي


----------



## amr_fhmy (7 أبريل 2008)

:6:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:6:​هل هندسة الصواريخ متاحة في مصر؟ وفي اي كلية؟


----------



## م المصري (8 أبريل 2008)

amr_fhmy قال:


> :6:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:6:​
> هل هندسة الصواريخ متاحة في مصر؟ وفي اي كلية؟


 
هندسة الصواريخ تدرس ضمنا في قسم الطيران جامعة القاهرة ..... و تدرس كقسم مستقل بذاته بالكلية الفنية العسكرية بالقاهرة للعسكريين ... 

تحياتي لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ستورم شادو (8 أبريل 2008)

اقصد بصاروخ بسيط صاروخ يمكن صناعته بمواد بسيطة في المنزل​ 
:87::87::87:​


----------



## م المصري (9 أبريل 2008)

ستورم شادو قال:


> اقصد بصاروخ بسيط صاروخ يمكن صناعته بمواد بسيطة في المنزل​
> 
> 
> :87::87::87:​


 
اليك بعض المواقع التي تتحدث عن صناعة صواريخ في المنزل 

http://home.total.net/~launch/

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/892100/how_to_make_a_pvc_rocket_at_home/

http://www.skepticfiles.org/new/rocket.htm


----------



## ادور (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر جدا 
لك التقدم


----------



## م المصري (17 أبريل 2008)

موضوع رائع و متخصص في الـ nozzle ... ادعوكم للاطلاع عليه 

Nozzle; النوزل شرح مبسط


----------



## م المصري (17 أبريل 2008)

ادور قال:


> مشكوررررررررررر جدا
> لك التقدم


مرور شرفنا يا ادور 
تحياتي العطره


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

*Missile Control Systems*

The heart of a missile is the body, equivalent to the fuselage of an aircraft. The missile body contains the guidance and control system, warhead, and propulsion system. Some missiles may consist of only the body alone, but most have additional surfaces to generate lift and provide maneuverability. Depending on what source you look at, these surfaces can go by many names. In particular, many use the generic term "fin" to refer to any aerodynamic surface on a missile. Missile designers, however, are more precise in their naming methodology and generally consider these surfaces to fall into three major categories: canards, wings, and tail fins

. 





*Major components of a missile* 
The example shown above illustrates a generic missile configuration equipped with all three surfaces. Often times, the terms canard, wing, and fin are used interchangeably, which can get rather confusing. These surfaces behave in fundamentally different ways, however, based upon where they are located with respect to the missile center of gravity. In general, a wing is a relatively large surface that is located near the center of gravity while a canard is a surface near the missile nose and a tail fin is a surface near the aft end of the missile. 
Most missiles are equipped with at least one set of aerodynamic surfaces, especially tail fins since these surfaces provide stability in flight. The majority of missiles are also equipped with a second set of surfaces to provide additional lift or improved control. Very few designs are equipped with all three sets of surfaces. 
We have discussed how aircraft use control surfaces to turn the plane in different directions in a number of previous questions (see parts of an aircraft, origins of control surfaces, and adverse yaw). Whereas most aircraft have fixed horizontal and vertical tails with smaller movable rudder and elevator surfaces, missiles typically use all-moving surfaces, like those illustrated below, to accomplish the same purpose
. 




*Deflection of a control surface on a missile* 
In order to turn the missile during flight, at least one set of aerodynamic surfaces is designed to rotate about a center pivot point. In so doing, the angle of attack of the fin is changed so that the lift force acting on it changes. The changes in the direction and magnitude of the forces acting on the missile cause it to move in a different direction and allow the vehicle to maneuver along its path and guide itself towards its intended target. An example of a control surface deflection on an AIM-9M Sidewinder model is illustrated below
. 




*Canard deflections on an AIM-9M Sidewinder* 
Canards, wings, and tails are often lumped together and referred to as aerodynamic controls. A more recent development in missile maneuvering systems is called unconventional control. Most unconventional control systems involve some form of thrust vector control (TVC) or jet interaction (JI). 
We have now introduced four major categories of missile flight control systems--tail control, canard control, wing control, and unconventional control--so let's briefly take a closer look at each type
. 




*Four main categories of missile flight controls* 
*Tail Control:* 
Tail control is probably the most commonly used form of missile control, particularly for longer range air-to-air missiles like AMRAAM and surface-to-air missiles like Patriot and Roland. The primary reason for this application is because tail control provides excellent maneuverability at the high angles of attack often needed to intercept a highly maneuverable aircraft. Missiles using tail control are also often fitted with a non-movable wing to provide additional lift and improve range. Some good examples of such missiles are air-to-ground weapons like Maverick and AS.30 as well as surface-to-surface missiles like Harpoon and Exocet. Tail control missiles rarely have canards, although one such example is AIM-9X Sidewinder. A selection of 23 representative missiles using tail control is pictured below
. 




*Missiles with tail control*
In addition to missiles, some bombs also use tail control. An example is the JDAM series of GPS-guided bombs. 
*Canard Control:* 
Canard control is also quite commonly used, especially on short-range air-to-air missiles like AIM-9M Sidewinder. The primary advantage of canard control is better maneuverability at low angles of attack, but canards tend to become ineffective at high angles of attack because of flow separation that causes the surfaces to stall. Since canards are ahead of the center of gravity, they cause a destabilizing effect and require large fixed tails to keep the missile stable. These two sets of fins usually provide sufficient lift to make wings unnecessary. Shown below are twelve examples of canard control missiles
. 




*Missiles with canard control*
A further subset of canard control missiles is the split canard. Split canards are a relatively new development that has found application on the latest generation of short-range air-to-air missiles like Python 4 and the Russian AA-11. The term split canard refers to the fact that the missile has two sets of canards in close proximity, usually one immediately behind the other. The first canard is fixed while the second set is movable. The advantage of this arrangement is that the first set of canards generates strong, energetic vortices that increase the speed of the airflow over the second set of canards making them more effective. In addition, the vortices delay flow separation and allow the canards to reach higher angles of attack before stalling. This high angle of attack performance gives the missile much greater maneuverability compared to a missile with single canard control. Six examples of split canard missiles are shown below
. 




*Missiles with split canard control* 
Many smart bombs also use canard control systems. Most notable of these are laser guided bombs such as the Paveway series. 
*Wing Control:* 
Wing control was one of the earliest forms of missile control developed, but it is becoming less commonly used on today's designs. Most missiles using wing control are longer-range missiles like Sparrow, Sea Skua, and HARM. The primary advantage of wing control is that the deflections of the wings produce a very fast response with little motion of the body. This feature results in small seeker tracking error and allows the missile to remain locked on target even during large maneuvers. The major disadvantage is that the wings must usually be quite large in order to generate both sufficient lift and control effectiveness, which makes the missiles rather large overall. In addition, the wings generate strong vortices that may adversely interact with the tails causing the missile to roll. This behavior is known as induced roll, and if the effect is strong enough, the control system may not be able to compensate. A few examples of wing control missiles are shown below
. 




*Missiles with wing control* 
*Unconventional Control:* 
Unconventional control systems is a broad category that includes a number of advanced technologies. Most techniques involve some kind of thrust vectoring. Thrust vectoring is defined as a method of deflecting the missile exhaust to generate a component of thrust in a vertical and/or horizontal direction. This additional force points the nose in a new direction causing the missile to turn. Another technique that is just starting to be introduced is called reaction jets. Reaction jets are usually small ports in the surface of a missile that create a jet exhaust perpendicular to the vehicle surface and produce an effect similar to thrust vectoring
. 




*Unconventional control technologies* 
These techniques are most often applied to high off-boresight air-to-air missiles like AIM-9X Sidewinder and IRIS-T to provide exceptional maneuverability. The greatest advantage of such controls is that they can function at very low speeds or in a vacuum where there is little or no airflow to act on conventional fins. The primary drawback, however, is that they will not function once the fuel supply is exhausted
.


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

*شرح مركز و مزود بروابط مفيده و مراجع قيمه نقلته اليكم هنا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تنقسم الصواريخ من حيث الوقودالي انواع , فهناك الصواريخ التي تستخدم الوقود الصلب , و والوقود الصلب 
هو عبارةعن مخلوط متجانس صلب من المادة المؤكسده و الماده القابله للأحتراق و يكون شكل هذاالوقود علي شكل أعواد تشبه في شكلها السيجاره , و تتميز الصواريخ التي تعمل بالوقودالصلب بقوة دفع عالية جدا , لكن المشكله تكمن في ان زمن احتراق الوقود الصلب صغيرجدا مما يستلزم اطالة عود الوقود الصلب او استخدام عدة اعواد علي التوازي , و مناكثر الصواريخ التي تستخدم الوقود الصلب هي الصواريخ المضاده للطائرات و التيتستلزم سرعة عاليه جدا في وقت قصير , كما تستخدم صواريخ المدفعية (ارض/ ارض) قصيرةالمدي هذا النوع من الصواريخ كالكاتيوشا مثلا , ننتقل الي النوع الثاني من الوقود وهو الوقود السائل , فالصواريخ التي تستخدم الوقود السائل تنقسم محركاتها الي نوعين , محرك صاروخي و محرك نفاث , المحرك الصاروخي هو عباره عن غرفة احتراق يتم داخلهاامتزاج نوعين من السائل , سائل مؤكسد و سائل قابل للأحتراق , بمعني ان هذا النوع منالصواريخ يحتوي علي تنكين وقود , وقود سائل مؤكسد و وقود سائل قابل للأحتراق, ... النوع الثاني و هو المحركات النفاثه و هو كما محرك الطائرة تماما , يستخدم سائلقابل للأحتراق فقط (كالبنزين) و يستعيض عن الماده المؤكسده بالهواء الجوي (كما يعملكاربراتير السياره بخلط الهواء الجوي بالبنزين لأتمام الاحتراق) أي ان هذا النوع منالصواريخ به تنك واحد فقط للسائل القابل للأحتراق (غالبا ما يكون بنزين ) , و تتميزالصواريخ العامله بالوقود السائل بطول فتره طيرانها لكن سرعاتها ليست عاليه كماتحتاج الي تقنية تصنيع عاليه جدا و صيانه معقده , كما اريد ان انوه ان هناك انواعكثيره من الصواريخ تستخدم النوعين من الوقود (الصلب و السائل) كمرحلتين , بحيث تكونالمرحله الاولي عباره عن وقود صلب مسئول عن دفع الصاروخ بقوه في بداية الاطلاق واكسابه سرعة الطيران المبدأيه ثم تعمل المرحله الثانيه (وقود سائل) علي اتمام بقيةمسار الصاروخاما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن عرض الصاروخ و وطوله فهذه النسبه ليستثابته و تحسب عن طريق نظريات الايرودينامك و تتوقف علي عوامل كثيره , 
بالنسبةللريش الصغير لم أفهم ماذا تقصد , اما بالنسبة للمواد التي تصنع منها انابيبالصواريخ فهي سبائك الالومنيوم و التيتانيوم الخفيف و حاليا يستخدمون اجسام منالكموبوسيت لتصنيع بعض الاجزاء الخارجيه و معظم الاجزاء الداخليههلهناك صواريخ حركتها على الأبعاد الثلاثة ؟بالنسبة لانظمة التوجيه ,,,, 

لها عدة انواع و ايضا لها عدة تصنيفات ,,,,, و دعوني هنا اختار احد هذهالتصنيفات لنشرحهاتنقسم انواع التوجيه الي : 
1- توجيه ايجابي
2-توجيه سلبي
3- توجيه نصف ايجابيالتوجيه الايجابي : يعتمد هذاالنظام علي قيام الصاروخ بعملية التوجيه بكامل عناصرها بنفسه و دون قيام وحدات اخريبالتدخل ,,, دعنا نفسر اكثرالصاروخ يا اخي لا يملك اعين يشاهد بها , و لكنهيشاهد بطرق اخري اما بموجات الرادار او بأشعة لانفرارد(تحت الحمراء) او بكاميراتلفيزيزنيهدعنا نختص الصاروخ الذي تستخدم اعينه موجات الرادار ,,,,,,,, و لاتنسي اننا هنا نتحدث عن طريقة التوجيه الايجابيالصاروخ الذي يستخدم موجاتالرادار يعتمد علي ارسال موجات راداريه في اتجاهات مختلفه و ما ان تصطدم هذهالموجات بهدف معين, ترتد هذه الموجات الي الصاروخ و عن طريق هذه الموجات المرتده وبعض الخصاءص الاخري ,,, يستطيع ان يعرف الصاروخ ان هناك هدفا في الاتجاه الفلاني وايضا يعرف بعده بدقه ,,,, و النظرية التي تحكم هذه العملية تسمي دوبلر افكتفيحالة التوجيه الايجابي ,,,,, الصاروخ نفسه هو الذي ينتج موجات الرادار و هو الذييستقبلها و هو الذي يحللها و يستخرج منها المعلومات الازمه له عن طريق حاسب آاليمثبت علي الصاروخ و الذي يقوم بنقل المعلومات الي جهاز الطيار الالي لتوجيه الصاروخالي الهدف ,,,,,, 
اذا في هذه الحاله لا سيطره علي الصاروخ بعد الاطلاق ,,,,, فالصاروخ يعرف ما يفعله جيداالتصنيف الثاني : هو النصف ايجابي ,,,و في هذهالحاله تقوم محطه ارضيه بارسال الموجات الراداريه الي الهدف و لكن ترتد هذه الموجاتالي الصاروخ و ينفذ الصاروخ نفس الاجراءات السابقهلاحظ هنا انه في هذه الحالهمصدر النبضات هو محطه ارضيه و ليس الصاروخ ذاته ,,, و لاحظ انه في حالة ضرب هذهالمحطه فسيفقد الصاروخ مصدر النبضات و التوجيه ,,,, 

التصنيف الثالث : و هوالتوجيه السلبي ,,, و في هذه الحاله مصدر النبضات و الاستقبال و تحليل المعومات كلهذا يتم علي الارض و لا يرسل الي الصاروخ في النهايه الا زوايا اسطح التحكم التيتقوم بتغيير تجاه الصاروخ نحو الهدف طوال الوقتهذه لمحه صغيره عن التوجيهو انا مستعد لأسئله اكثر عن هذا المجالاما السؤال عن طيران الصاروخ حولمحاوره ,,,, فالصاروخ ما هو الا طائره لكن بدون طيار و تسري عليها تماما قواعدالطيران المعروفه و له نفس محاور طيران الطائرهاما بالنسبه للصواريخالباليستيه فهي صواريخ غير موجهه و تطلق في مستوي ثنائي الابعاد و لا يتم استخداممحور ثالث لها لعدم الحاجهماهى طبيعه عمل الصواريخ المضاده للطيران وهلهى افضل سلاح لمواجه الطيران ام لاوماهي الانواع والمدى وهل تنطبق عليها نفسمواصفات الصواريخ العاديه ام لا ؟الصواريخ المضادة للطيران هي نوع منانواع الصواريخ عموما ,,,, لكنها تتحد في كونها جميعا اسرع من سرعة الصوت لكي تتغلبعلي محاولة الطائره الهدف للهروب ,,,,, كما انها تتميز بكونها صغيره الحجم قياسا ومعظمها يستخدم الوقود الصلبكما ان الصوريخ المضاده للطيران هي العدو الاولللطائرات ,,,,,, و هي سلاح ردع حقيقي ضد اي هجوم جوي ,,,, و هناك انواه اخري منالمضادات كالمدفعيه المضاده للطيران و لكنها ليست ذا تأثير يذكر ,,,, و تأثيرهاينصب علي الطائرات التي تطير علي انخفاض منخفض جدا و بعض انواع الطائرات الهليكوبترو عوده الي الصواربخ المضادة للطائرات ,,,, تعتمد هذه الصواريخ في اكتشافهاالهدف علي الموجات الراداريه المرتده من الطائره الهدف ,,,,, او علي الموجاتالحراريه المبعثه من المحركو تقاوم الطائرات النوع الاول من الصواريخبطلاء جسمها (الطائره) بانواع معينه من الدهانات لامتصاص اشعه الرادار او تقوم بعملزوايا حاده لتشتيت ارتداد هذه
الموجات ,,,,, كما في الطائره F116 الشبح ,,,, وتقاوم النوع الثاني من الصواريخ الذي يستخدم الموجات الحراريه و ذلك بالقاء قطعمعدنيه محترقه تجعل الصاروخ يتجه اليها و لا يتجه للطائرهاما عن المدياتفالعالم صنع كل انواع الصواريخ لتتوافق مع كل انواع و سرعاتالطائراتسؤال وجواب في علم هندسة الصواريخ التى لا تختلف عن علم الطيران واترككم مع الاسئله والاجوبه واتمنى لكم الفائده

س / طريقة تحضير وقود الصواريخ وكيفية اطلاقه ؟ وكم يجب ان يكون عرض الصاروخ بالنسبه لطوله ؟ وهل يلزم ان يكون له ريشه بالخلف ؟ وماهي افضل ماده تصنع بها انبوبة الصاروخ ؟


تنقسم الصواريخ من حيث الوقود الي انواع , فهناك الصواريخ التي تستخدم الوقود الصلب , و والوقود الصلب هو عبارة عن مخلوط متجانس صلب من المادة المؤكسده و الماده القابله للأحتراق و يكون شكل هذا الوقود علي شكل أعواد تشبه في شكلها السيجاره , و تتميز الصواريخ التي تعمل بالوقود الصلب بقوة دفع عالية جدا , لكن المشكله تكمن في ان زمن احتراق الوقود الصلب صغير جدا مما يستلزم اطالة عود الوقود الصلب او استخدام عدة اعواد علي التوازي , و من اكثر الصواريخ التي تستخدم الوقود الصلب هي الصواريخ المضاده للطائرات و التي تستلزم سرعة عاليه جدا في وقت قصير , كما تستخدم صواريخ المدفعية (ارض/ ارض) قصيرة المدي هذا النوع من الصواريخ كالكاتيوشا مثلا , ننتقل الي النوع الثاني من الوقود و هو الوقود السائل , فالصواريخ التي تستخدم الوقود السائل تنقسم محركاتها الي نوعين , محرك صاروخي و محرك نفاث , المحرك الصاروخي هو عباره عن غرفة احتراق يتم داخلها امتزاج نوعين من السائل , سائل مؤكسد و سائل قابل للأحتراق , بمعني ان هذا النوع من الصواريخ يحتوي علي تنكين وقود , وقود سائل مؤكسد و وقود سائل قابل للأحتراق, ... النوع الثاني و هو المحركات النفاثه و هو كما محرك الطائرة تماما , يستخدم سائل قابل للأحتراق فقط (كالبنزين) و يستعيض عن الماده المؤكسده بالهواء الجوي (كما يعمل كاربراتير السياره بخلط الهواء الجوي بالبنزين لأتمام الاحتراق) أي ان هذا النوع من الصواريخ به تنك واحد فقط للسائل القابل للأحتراق (غالبا ما يكون بنزين ) , و تتميز الصواريخ العامله بالوقود السائل بطول فتره طيرانها لكن سرعاتها ليست عاليه كما تحتاج الي تقنية تصنيع عاليه جدا و صيانه معقده , كما اريد ان انوه ان هناك انواع كثيره من الصواريخ تستخدم النوعين من الوقود (الصلب و السائل) كمرحلتين , بحيث تكون المرحله الاولي عباره عن وقود صلب مسئول عن دفع الصاروخ بقوه في بداية الاطلاق و اكسابه سرعة الطيران المبدأيه ثم تعمل المرحله الثانيه (وقود سائل) علي اتمام بقية مسار الصاروخ 
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن عرض الصاروخ و وطوله فهذه النسبه ليست ثابته و تحسب عن طريق نظريات الايرودينامك و تتوقف علي عوامل كثيره , 
بالنسبة للريش الصغير لم أفهم ماذا تقصد , اما بالنسبة للمواد التي تصنع منها انابيب الصواريخ فهي سبائك الالومنيوم و التيتانيوم الخفيف و حاليا يستخدمون اجسام من الكموبوسيت لتصنيع بعض الاجزاء الخارجيه و معظم الاجزاء الداخليه



هل هناك صواريخ حركتها على الأبعاد الثلاثة ؟


بالنسبة لانظمة التوجيه ,,,, 

لها عدة انواع و ايضا لها عدة تصنيفات ,,,,, و دعوني هنا اختار احد هذه التصنيفات لنشرحها 

تنقسم انواع التوجيه الي : 
1- توجيه ايجابي 
2-توجيه سلبي 
3- توجيه نصف ايجابي 

التوجيه الايجابي : يعتمد هذا النظام علي قيام الصاروخ بعملية التوجيه بكامل عناصرها بنفسه و دون قيام وحدات اخري بالتدخل ,,, دعنا نفسر اكثر 
الصاروخ يا اخي لا يملك اعين يشاهد بها , و لكنه يشاهد بطرق اخري اما بموجات الرادار او بأشعة لانفرارد(تحت الحمراء) او بكاميرا تلفيزيزنيه 
دعنا نختص الصاروخ الذي تستخدم اعينه موجات الرادار ,,,,,,,, و لا تنسي اننا هنا نتحدث عن طريقة التوجيه الايجابي 
الصاروخ الذي يستخدم موجات الرادار يعتمد علي ارسال موجات راداريه في اتجاهات مختلفه و ما ان تصطدم هذه الموجات بهدف معين, ترتد هذه الموجات الي الصاروخ و عن طريق هذه الموجات المرتده و بعض الخصاءص الاخري ,,, يستطيع ان يعرف الصاروخ ان هناك هدفا في الاتجاه الفلاني و ايضا يعرف بعده بدقه ,,,, و النظرية التي تحكم هذه العملية تسمي دوبلر افكت 
في حالة التوجيه الايجابي ,,,,, الصاروخ نفسه هو الذي ينتج موجات الرادار و هو الذي يستقبلها و هو الذي يحللها و يستخرج منها المعلومات الازمه له عن طريق حاسب آالي مثبت علي الصاروخ و الذي يقوم بنقل المعلومات الي جهاز الطيار الالي لتوجيه الصاروخ الي الهدف ,,,,,, 
اذا في هذه الحاله لا سيطره علي الصاروخ بعد الاطلاق ,,,,, فالصاروخ يعرف ما يفعله جيدا 

التصنيف الثاني : هو النصف ايجابي ,,,و في هذه الحاله تقوم محطه ارضيه بارسال الموجات الراداريه الي الهدف و لكن ترتد هذه الموجات الي الصاروخ و ينفذ الصاروخ نفس الاجراءات السابقه 
لاحظ هنا انه في هذه الحاله مصدر النبضات هو محطه ارضيه و ليس الصاروخ ذاته ,,, و لاحظ انه في حالة ضرب هذه المحطه فسيفقد الصاروخ مصدر النبضات و التوجيه ,,,, 

التصنيف الثالث : و هو التوجيه السلبي ,,, و في هذه الحاله مصدر النبضات و الاستقبال و تحليل المعومات كل هذا يتم علي الارض و لا يرسل الي الصاروخ في النهايه الا زوايا اسطح التحكم التي تقوم بتغيير تجاه الصاروخ نحو الهدف طوال الوقت 

هذه لمحه صغيره عن التوجيه و انا مستعد لأسئله اكثر عن هذا المجال 

اما السؤال عن طيران الصاروخ حول محاوره ,,,, فالصاروخ ما هو الا طائره لكن بدون طيار و تسري عليها تماما قواعد الطيران المعروفه و له نفس محاور طيران الطائره 

اما بالنسبه للصواريخ الباليستيه فهي صواريخ غير موجهه و تطلق في مستوي ثنائي الابعاد و لا يتم استخدام محور ثالث لها لعدم الحاجه


ماهى طبيعه عمل الصواريخ المضاده للطيران وهل هى افضل سلاح لمواجه الطيران ام لا
وماهي الانواع والمدى وهل تنطبق عليها نفس مواصفات الصواريخ العاديه ام لا ؟


الصواريخ المضادة للطيران هي نوع من انواع الصواريخ عموما ,,,, لكنها تتحد في كونها جميعا اسرع من سرعة الصوت لكي تتغلب علي محاولة الطائره الهدف للهروب ,,,,, كما انها تتميز بكونها صغيره الحجم قياسا و معظمها يستخدم الوقود الصلب 

كما ان الصوريخ المضاده للطيران هي العدو الاول للطائرات ,,,,,, و هي سلاح ردع حقيقي ضد اي هجوم جوي ,,,, و هناك انواه اخري من المضادات كالمدفعيه المضاده للطيران و لكنها ليست ذا تأثير يذكر ,,,, و تأثيرها ينصب علي الطائرات التي تطير علي انخفاض منخفض جدا و بعض انواع الطائرات الهليكوبتر 

و عوده الي الصواربخ المضادة للطائرات ,,,, تعتمد هذه الصواريخ في اكتشافها الهدف علي الموجات الراداريه المرتده من الطائره الهدف ,,,,, او علي الموجات الحراريه المبعثه من المحرك 

و تقاوم الطائرات النوع الاول من الصواريخ بطلاء جسمها (الطائره) بانواع معينه من الدهانات لامتصاص اشعه الرادار او تقوم بعمل زوايا حاده لتشتيت ارتداد هذه الموجات ,,,,, كما في الطائره F116 الشبح ,,,, و تقاوم النوع الثاني من الصواريخ الذي يستخدم الموجات الحراريه و ذلك بالقاء قطع معدنيه محترقه تجعل الصاروخ يتجه اليها و لا يتجه للطائره 

اما عن المديات فالعالم صنع كل انواع الصواريخ لتتوافق مع كل انواع و سرعات الطائرات
تعريف ونبذة تاريخية
تعريف:الصاروخ نوع من المحركات التي تنتج طاقة أكثر من مثيلاتها ذات الحجم نفسه أو أي محرك آخر. يستطيع الصاروخ أن ينتج طاقة تقدر بأكثر من 3,000 ضعف طاقة محرك السيارة. يمكن استعمال كلمة صاروخ كذلك لوصف المركبة التي تساق بوساطة محرك الصاروخ.


تُصنع الصواريخ من عدة أحجام، وتستعمل بعضها لقذف الألعاب النارية إلى أعلى، ويبلغ طولها حوالي 60سم. وتحمل الصواريخ التي طولها من 15 إلى 30 م القذائف الضخمة لضرب أهداف الأعداء البعيدة، وعمومًا لابد من وجود الصواريخ الكبيرة والقوية لحمل الأقمار الصناعية إلى مدار حول الأرض. ويبلغ ارتفاع الصاروخ ساتورن-ف الذي حمل رواد الفضاء إلى القمر أكثر من 110م.


يستطيع الصاروخ أن ينتج طاقة هائلة لكنه يحرق الوقود بسرعة. لهذا السبب، يجب أن يتوفر للصاروخ كمية كبيرة من الوقود ليعمل حتى ولو فترة قصيرة. فقد أحرق ساتورن ـ ف مثلاً أكثر من 2,120,000 لتر من الوقود خلال الـ 2,75 دقيقة الأولى لطيرانه. وتصبح الصواريخ ساخنة جدًا بحرقها للوقود. وتصل حرارة بعض محركاتها إلى 3,300°م، أي ضعف درجة انصهار الصلب تقريبًا.




الصاروخ ساتورن-ف


تطورت تقنية الصواريخ أساسًا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية (1939-1945م). وهي تقنية غاية في التعقيد؛ لأن محرك الصاروخ يجب أن يصمد، ليس فقط لدرجات الحرارة العالية، ولكن للضغط العالي الفائق والقوى الميكانيكية القوية أيضًا، وأخيرًا ينبغي أن يظل خفيفًا لتحقيق مهامه. ويستعمل الناس الصواريخ أساسًا للبحث العلمي ورحلات الفضاء والحرب.

استعملت الصواريخ في الحروب طوال مئات السنين. ففي القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي كان الجنود الصينيون يطلقونها على الجيوش المهاجمة. واستعملت القوات البريطانية الصواريخ للهجوم على فورت مكهنري في ماريلاند الأمريكية، خلال حرب عام 1812(1812- 1814م). وصف فرانسيس سكوت كي، بعد مشاهدته للحرب، في كلماته التي صاغها في النشيد القومي للولايات المتحدة، الوهج الأحمر للصواريخ بأنها شعار النجم اللامع. وخلال الحرب العالمية الأولى (1914ـ 1918م)، استعمل الفرنسيون الصواريخ لإسقاط طائرات العدو. وهجمت ألمانيا على بريطانيا بالصواريخ خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية. وتستطيع الصواريخ اليوم أن تحطم الأقمار الصناعية في مدارها حول الأرض، وكذلك الطائرات النفاثة والقذائف التي تطير أسرع من الصوت.
صواريخ الأقمار الصناعية


توفر الصواريخ الطاقة اللازمة لرحلات الإنسان إلى الفضاء التي بدأت عام 1961م. وفي 1969م حملت الصواريخ روّاد الفضاء في أول هبوط على القمر. وفي عام 1981م، حمل الصاروخ أول مكوك فضاء إلى مدار حول الأرض. وفي المستقبل يمكن أن تحمل الصواريخ الإنسان إلى المريخ والكواكب الأخرى.
روبرت جودارد وأول صاروخ


خلال الثلاثينيات من القرن العشرين تقدمت أبحاث الصواريخ في ألمانيا والاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقًا) والولايات المتحدة. فقد قاد هيرمان أوبرث مجموعة صغيرة من المهندسين الألمان والعلماء الذين قاموا بتجارب على الصواريخ، وقاد علماء الصواريخ الروس تساندر، وآي.أيه ميركولوف. بينما ظل العالم جودارد كما هو رئيس الباحثين في الولايات المتحدة.
الصاروخ السوفييتي آرـ7


خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، طوّر علماء الصواريخ الألمان تحت قيادة فِرْنر فون براون القذيفة الموجهة القوية في-2 (
الصاروخ الألماني في-2


صممت أول صواريخ عالية الارتفاع وتم بناؤها في الولايات المتحدة وهي واك الجماعية وإيروبي، والفايكنج. وقد وصل الصاروخ واك الذي يبلغ طوله ستة أمتار إلى ارتفاع حوالي 72كم خلال تجارب الطيران عام 1945م. بينما ارتفعت الأنواع الأولى من إيروبي إلى ما يقرب من 120كم. وفي عام 1949م أطلقت البحرية الأمريكية صاروخ فايكنج وهو صاروخ ذو متفجرات سائلة بُني أساسًا على نظام في-2 (
صاروخ الفايكنج


طورت القوات الأمريكية خلال الخمسينيات بعض الصواريخ. وقد شملت كلاًّ من جوبيتر وبيرشينج. ويبلغ مدى الصاروخ جوبيتر ما يقرب من 2,570كم وبيرشينج 725كم تقريبًا. أطلقت القوات الأمريكية بنجاح لأول مرة تحت الماء القذيفة بولاريس عام 1960م. استعمل علماء الفضاء بعد ذلك عدة صواريخ حربية تم تطويرها خلال الخمسينيات كأساس لإطلاق المركبات.
الصاروخ جوبيتر


وفي 14 أكتوبر 1947م، قام الكابتن تشارلز إلوود ييجر من القوات الجوية الأمريكية بأول رحلة فوق صوتية (أسرع من الصوت). فقد حلق بطائرة صاروخية تسمى إكس ـ 1. دفع الصاروخ السمائي بوساطة محرك صاروخي، جعل الطائرة تحلق على ارتفاع 24 كم في عام 1951م وسرعة 2,132كم/ساعة في عام 1953م. كما أن طائرة صاروخية أخرى هي "إكس ـ 15" ارتفعت إلى أكثر من 108كم في عام 1963م. ثم سجلت في عام 1967م سرعة بلغت 7,274كم/ساعة؛ أي أكثر من 5 أضعاف سرعة الصوت.
طائرة إكس ـ 1


-------------------------------------------------------​




عصر الفضاء بدأ في 4 أكتوبر 1957م عندما أطلق الاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقًا) أول قمر صناعي سبوتنيك 1، بوساطة صاروخ ذي ثلاث مراحل. وفي 31 يناير 1958م، أطلق الجيش الأمريكي أول قمر صناعي أمريكي أطلق عليه اسم إكسبلورر-1، إلى المدار بصاروخ جونو-1. وفي 12 أبريل 1961م تم وضع رجل فضاء في مركبة يحملها صاروخ روسي، وهو الرائد يوري جاجارين في مدار حول الأرض لأول مرة. وفي 5 مايو 1961م حمل الصاروخ الأمريكي المُسمَّى رِدْسْتُون القائد ألن شبرد في أول رحلة في الفضاء. وفي 12 أبريل 1981م أطلقت الولايات المتحدة الصاروخ كولومبيا، أول مكوك فضائي يدور حول الأرض. ​



الصاروخ جونو-1


------------------------------------------------------


نهاية الجزء الأول


References
http://www.mawsoah.net/maogen.asp?main2&am...icleid=163690_0
http://www.howstuffworks.com/rocket.htm
http://www.solarviews.com/eng/rocket.htm
http://history.msfc.nasa.gov/rocketry/
كيف يعمل الصاروخ




قانون الحركة الأساسي الذي اكتشفه العالم البريطاني السير إسحق نيوتن في القرن السابع عشر الميلادي يصف كيف يعمل الصاروخ. هذا القانون ينص على أن لكل فعل رد فعل مساوٍ له في المقدار ومضادٍّ له في الاتجاه. يشرح قانون نيوتن كيف يؤدي تدفق الهواء من بالون صغير إلى دفع البالون للطيران. ويعمل أقوى الصواريخ بنفس الطريقة.
يحرق الصاروخ وقودًا خاصًا في غرفة احتراق فينتج غاز يتمدد بسرعة. ويضغط هذا الغاز داخل الصاروخ بالتساوي في كل الاتجاهات. وضغط هذا الغاز على أحد جوانب الصاروخ يساوي ضغط الغاز على الجانب المقابل. ويخرج الغاز من مؤخرة الصاروخ من خلال فوهة. ولا يعادل هذا الغاز المعدم ضغط الغاز على مقدمة الصاروخ. وهذا الضغط غير المتساوي هو الذي يدفع الصاروخ للأمام. وسريان الغاز خلال فوهة الصاروخ هو الفعل الذي وُصِفَ في قانون نيوتن. ويكون رد الفعل هو الدفع المستمر قوة الدفع للصاروخ بعيدًا عن خروج الغاز المعدم.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لمشاهدة عملية إطلاق الصاروخ متعدد المراحل اضغط على الأرقام التالية

1​ 
2

3

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


نهاية الجزء الثاني


References
http://www.pwrengineering.com/articles/heart.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocket_fuel
http://www.mawsoah.net/maogen.asp?main2&am...icleid=163690_0
http://science.howstuffworks.com/rocket4.htm
http://exploration.grc.nasa.gov/education/.../rktengine.html
http://www.rockets4schools.org/education/H...otor_Basics.pdf​


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

أنواع الصواريخ




أتناول في هذا الجزء (الثالث) أنواع الصواريخ مع شرح لكل نوع على حدة . هناك أربعة أنواع رئيسية من الصواريخ:

1- صواريخ الوقود الدافع الصلب.
2- صواريخ الوقود الدافع السائل.
3- الصواريخ الكهربائية.
4- الصواريخ النووية.1- صاروخ الوقود الدافع الصلب:
يحرق مادة صلبة تسمى الحبوب. يصمم المهندسون أغلب الحبوب بلب أجوف. ويحترق الدافع من اللب إلى الخارج. ويحجب الدافع غير المشتعل غلاف المحرك من حرارة الاحتراق. صواريخ الوقود الدافع الصلب. تحرق مادة بلاستيكية أو مطاطية تسمى الحبوب. وتتكون الحبوب من الوقود والمؤكسد في الحالة الصلبة وقد سبق شرح مكونات الوقود الصلب في الجزء الثاني. على خلاف بعض أنواع الوقود السائل، فإن الوقود والمؤكسد للمادة الصلبة لا يشتعلان إذا تلامسا مع بعضهما. ويجب إشعال الوقود بإحدى طريقتين. يمكن إشعاله بحرق شحنة صغيرة من المسحوق الأسود وهو خليط من نترات البوتاسيوم، والفحم النباتي والكبريت. كذلك يمكن إشعال الوقود الصلب بالتفاعل الكيميائي لمركب كلور سائل يرش على الحبوب.تتراوح درجة الحرارة في غرفة الاحتراق للوقود الصلب للصاروخ بين 1,600° و 3,300°م. يستعمل المهندسون في أغلب هذه الصواريخ الفولاذ القوي جدًا أو التيتانيوم لبناء حوائط الغرفة حتى تقاوم الضغط الذي ينشأ عن درجات الحرارة العليا. كذلك يستعملون الألياف الزجاجية أو مواد بلاستيكية خاصة.


يحترق الوقود الصلب أسرع من الوقود السائل، لكنه ينتج قوة دفع أقل من التي تنتج من احتراق نفس الكمية من وقود سائل في نفس الوقت. يظل الوقود الصلب فعالاً لفترات طويلة من التخزين ولا يمثل خطورة تذكر حتى عند الإشعال. ولا يحتاج الوقود الصلب إلى أجهزة للضخ والمزج اللازمة للوقود السائل، لكنه من ناحية أخرى، صعب إيقافه وإعادة إشعاله. والمفترض أن تتوفر لرواد الفضاء القدرة على إيقاف وبدء عملية احتراق الوقود حتى يمكنهم التحكم في طيران سفنهم الفضائية. وهناك طريقة واحدة تستعمل لوقف الاحتراق وهي نسف مقطع الفوهة من الصاروخ. لكن هذه الطريقة تمنع إعادة الإشعال.


تُستعمل صواريخ الوقود الصلب أساسًا في استخدامات الجيوش. ويجب أن تكون الصواريخ الحربية مستعدة للانطلاق في أي لحظة، ويمكن تخزين الوقود الصلب أفضل من أي وقود دافع آخر. وتوفر صواريخ الوقود الصلب الطاقة للصواريخ العابرة للقارات، بما في ذلك صاروخ مينوتيمان-2، وإم إكس، وتُسْتَعْمَل صواريخ الوقود الصلب كأداة إضافية لحمل الصواريخ مثل: صواريخ جاتو، وتستعمل كذلك بمثابة صواريخ صوتية. كما تستعمل صواريخ الوقود الصلب في عروض الألعاب النارية.


2- صاروخ الوقود الدافع السائل:
يحمل الوقود والمؤكسد كلا في خزان منفصل. يدور الوقود خلال غلاف تبريد المحرك قبل دخوله غرفة الاحتراق. هذه الدورة ترفع درجة حرارة الوقود للاحتراق وتساعد على تبريد الصاروخ. صواريخ الوقود الدافع السائل تحرق خليطًا من الوقود والمؤكْسِد في شكل سائل. وتحمل هذه الصواريخ الوقود والمؤكْسِد في صهريج منفصل. وتغذي شبكة من الأنابيب والصمامات عنصري الوقود داخل غرفة الاحتراق. وينبغي أن يمر الوقود أو المؤكسد حول الغرفة قبل المزج مع العناصر الأخرى. هذا من شأنه أن يبرِّد غرفة الاحتراق ويسخِّن مسبقًا عناصر الوقود للاشتعال.
مصغرة بنسبة : 80% من الحجم الأصلي [ 640 x 479 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الحجم الأصلي


تتضمن طرق تغذية الوقود والمؤكْسد إلى غرفة الاحتراق استعمال إما مضخات أو غاز ذي ضغط عال. وأكثر الطرق المألوفة هي استعمال المضخات. ويشغل الغاز المنتج باحتراق جزء صغير من الوقود المضخة التي تدفع الوقود والمؤكسد إلى غرفة الاحتراق. أما الطريقة الأخرى، فيدفع الغاز عالي الضغط الوقود والمؤكْسد إلى غرفة الاحتراق. ويمكن الحصول على مصدر الغاز ذي الضغط العالي من النيتروجين، أو بعض الغازات الأخرى المخزونة تحت الضغط العالي، أو من حرق كمية صغيرة من الوقود. بعض أنواع الوقود السائل التي تسمى ذاتية الاشتعال تشتعل عندما يتلامس الوقود والمؤكسد. لكن معظم أنواع الوقود السائل تحتاج إلى جهاز إشعال. يمكن أن يشتعل الوقود السائل عن طريق شرارة كهربائية، أو حرق كمية صغيرة من مادة متفجرة صلبة داخل غرفة الاحتراق. يستمر الوقود السائل في الاحتراق ما دام سريان خليط الوقود والمؤكسد مستمرًا في الوصول إلى غرفة الاحتراق. تُبنى أغلب خزانات الوقود السائل من الفولاذ أو الألومنيوم الرقيق عالي الصلابة. وأغلب غرف الاحتراق في هذه الصواريخ مصنوعة من الفولاذ أو النيكل.


يُنْتج الوقود السائل عادة قوة دفع أكبر من التي تنتج من احتراق نفس الكمية من الوقود الصلب في نفس الفترة الزمنية. كذلك فهو أسهل في بدء وإيقاف الاحتراق من الوقود الصلب. ويمكن التحكم في الاحتراق فقط بفتح أو غلق الصمامات.لكن يصعب التعامل مع الوقود السائل. فإذا خلطت عناصر الوقود دون إشعال، فإن الخليط سوف ينفجر بسهولة. كذلك يحتاج الوقود السائل إلى صواريخ أكثر تعقيدًا عما في حالة الوقود الصلب. يستعمل العلماء صواريخ الوقود السائل لأغلب السفن التي تطلق إلى الفضاء فعلى سبيل المثال، وفرت صواريخ الوقود السائل الطاقة للمراحل الثلاث في إطلاق مركبة ساتورن - ف.


3 - الصواريخ الكهربائية:
تستعمل الطاقة الكهربائية لإنتاج قوة الدفع. ويمكن أن تعمل الصواريخ الكهربائية لفترة أكثر بكثير من أي نوع آخر، لكنها تنتج قوة دفع أقل. لا يقدر الصاروخ الكهربائي على رفع سفينة فضاء خارج المجال الجوي للأرض، لكنه يستطيع أن يدفع مركبة خلال الفضاء. ويعمل العلماء على تطوير الصواريخ الكهربائية لرحلات فضاء طويلة في المستقبل. وهذه الصواريخ يمكن تصنيفها الى:

1- صواريخ القوس الكهربائي النفاثة. 
2- صواريخ البلازما النفاثة. 
3- الصواريخ الأيونية. 1- صواريخ القوس الكهربائي النفاثة:
تُسخِّن وقودًا غازيًا بشرارة كهربائية تسمى القوس الكهربائي. وهذه الشرارة يمكن أن تسخِّن الغاز إلى ثلاثة أو أربعة أضعاف درجة الحرارة المنتجة بصواريخ الوقود السائل أو الصلب.
مصغرة بنسبة : 80% من الحجم الأصلي [ 640 x 370 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الحجم الأصلي
2- صواريخ البلازما النفاثة:
نوع من صواريخ القوس الكهربائي النفاثة. يُوَلَّد سريان الغاز المتفجر بوساطة قوس كهربائي يحتوي على جسيمات كهربائية مشحونة. ويُسمى خليط الغاز وهذه الجسيمات بلازما. وتستعمل صواريخ البلازما النفاثة تيارًا كهربائيًا ومجالاً كهربائيًا لزيادة سرعة سريان البلازما من الصاروخ.



3- الصواريخ الأيونية:
تنتج قوة الدفع بوساطة سريان جسيمات مشحونة كهربائية تسمى الأيونات. جزء الصاروخ المسمى الشبكة الأيونية هي التي تنتج الأيونات بعد تحويل غاز خاص مثل السيزيوم إلى بخار. يسير البخار فوق سطح الشبكة الأيونية المصنوعة من البلاتين الساخن أو التنجستن مما يغيره إلى سيل من الأيونات. تزداد سرعة سريان الأيونات من الصاروخ بوساطة مجال كهربائيِّ.



4 - الصواريخ النووية:
الصواريخ النووية تُسخِّن الوقود بوساطة مفاعل نووي، وهو آلة تنتج الطاقة عن طريق انشطار الذرات. يصبح الوقود المراد تسخينه بسرعة غازًا متمددًا ساخنًا. وهذه الصواريخ تنتج طاقة تعادل ضعفي أو ثلاثة أضعاف ما تنتجه صواريخ الوقود الدّفعي الصلب أو السائل. ويعمل العلماء على تطوير الصواريخ النووية لرحلات الفضاء.


يُضَخ في الصواريخ النووية هيدروجين سائل إلى المفاعل خلال الجدار المحيط بمحرك الصاروخ. وتساعد عملية الضخ هذه على تبريد الصاروخ، وكذلك على تسخين الهيدروجين السائل. ويمر خلال المفاعل مئات من القنوات الضيقة. وعندما يمر الهيدروجين السائل خلال هذه القنوات، تقوم حرارة من المفاعل بتحويل الوقود إلى غاز متمدد في الحال. ويمر الغاز خلال فوهة العادم بسرعات قد تصل إلى 35,400كم/ساعة.
مصغرة بنسبة : 80% من الحجم الأصلي [ 640 x 302 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الحجم الأصلي



--------------------------------------------------------




لمشاهدة المحرك الأيوني


اضغط هنا




لمشاهدة محرك البلازما


اضغط هنا


--------------------------------------------------------


نهاية الجزء الثالث


References
http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/bgmr.html
http://www.mawsoah.net/maogen.asp?main2&am...icleid=163690_0
http://science.howstuffworks.com/rocket4.htm
http://www.nasa.gov/lb/worldbook/rocket_worldbook.html
http://www.engin.umich.edu/dept/aero/spacelab
http://www.daviddarling.info/encyclopedia/...gine_types.html
مع الشكر والتحية..تم تحرير المشاركة بواسطة Mohammad Al-Assar: Oct 29 2007, 07:35 AM​


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

أتناول في هذا الموضوع كيفية عمل وأنواع المحركات النفاثة ، وسأبدأ في هذا الجزء بشرح مبسط للدفع المتولد من المحركات النفاثة وطريقة عملها ولنا لقاء آخر بعد ذلك.​​الدفع النفاث يستخدم في إنتاج الحركة في اتجاه ما بواسطة تيار من الغازات تندفع بضغط عال في الجهة المضادة للحركة. وتعتمد الصواريخ والقذائف الموجهة وكثير من الطائرات على الدفع النفاث لتزويدها بالقدرة اللازمة لحركتها.​ويمكن للطائرة التي تسير بالدفع النفاث (الطائرة النفاثة) أن تصل إلى سرعات تفوق سرعة الطائرة التي تسير بدفع المراوح. كما يمكن لبعض الطائرات النفاثة عند طيرانها في الهواء أن تصل إلى سرعات تزيد على سرعة انتقال الصوت في الهواء. وبواسطة الدفع النفاث صار من الممكن الطيران في أقصى الارتفاعات وكذلك الوصول إلى الفضاء الخارجي.​​ولا يصدر عن المحركات النفاثة نفس الاهتزازات التي تحدثها المحركات المكبسية التي تستخدم في إدارة مراوح بعض الطائرات. ونتيجة هذا الانتظام والهدوء في عملها فإن استخدامها يحقق الأمان في ركوبها. وبوجه عام فإن المحركات النفاثة تعد أصغر وأقل وزنا من المحركات المكبسية التي تعطي نفس القدر من قوة الدفع ¸القوة التي تدفع الطائرة إلى الأمام·، إلا أن استهلاك المحركات النفاثة من الوقود يزيد عن استهلاك المحركات المكبسية التي تعطي أيضًا نفس القدر من قوة الدفع.​كيف يعمل الدفع النفاث ؟يعمل المحرك النفاث يإدخال الهواء إلى المحرك فينضغط ثم يتم خلطه بالوقود ويحترق، ثم تندفع غازات الاحتراق في اتجاه مؤخرة المحرك، وما تحدثه الغازات أثناء اندفاعها وخروجها من المحرك هو فعل يقابله رد فعل يدفع المحرك في الاتجاه المضاد. المبدأ الأساسي للدفع النفاث يمكن توضيحه من خلال تجربة بخرطوم المياه المستخدم في ري الحدائق. فعند توصيله بمصدر مياه مع غلق فوهة الخرطوم عند نهايتها، يؤدي ارتداد الماء إلى الخلف نتيجة غلق الفوهة إلى دفع الماء على السطح الداخلي للخرطوم في كل الاتجاهات. ويؤدي ذلك إلى الدفع عكس اتجاه المياه في الخرطوم في محاولة للضغط على الفوهة. وعند فتح الفوهة فإن هذا الضغط سيدفع بالماء إلى الخارج، مما يؤدي إلى فقدان اتزان الضغط داخل الفوهة. ويؤدي هذا إلى خفض الضغط الذي يدفع للأمام في منطقة الفوهة، بينما يستمر الماء في الضغط على الخلف والجوانب. وإذا ما تركت الفوهة تتحرك كيف تشاء فإن عدم اتزان الضغط داخل وخارج الفوهة، وكذلك اندفاع الماء منها، سيدفع بالفوهة إلى الخلف، وستتحرك الفوهة عكس اتجاه اندفاع الماء منها.​وقد وضع العالم الإنجليزي السير إسحق نيوتن المبدأ الأساسي للمحركات النفاثة في عام 1687م من خلال القانون الثالث للحركة. وينص هذا القانون على أن لكل فعل رد فعل مساوياً له في المقدار ومضاداً له في الاتجاه. وفي المثال السابق فإن الفعل يمثله اندفاع الماء من فوهة الخرطوم ورد الفعل هو القوة التي دفعت الخرطوم في الاتجاه المضاد. ويعتمد الدفع النفاث على نفس المبدأ في تغذية محركات الطائرات، حيث يتم رفع ضغط الهواء داخل المحرك. ويدفع هذا الضغط تيارًا من غازات الاحتراق بسرعة كبيرة من مؤخرة المحرك، ويمثل هذا التيار المندفع من غازات العادم الفعل. ويؤدي هذا الفعل إلى حدوث رد فعل مساو له في المقدار ومضاد له في الاتجاه يتمثل في قوة تدفع المحرك إلى الأمام.​تستخدم الصواريخ والمحركات النفاثة نفس المبدأ الأساسي للدفع النفاث، إلا أنهما تختلفان في مصدر الأكسجين اللازم لاحتراق الوقود في كل منهما. ففي حين تستخدم المحركات النفاثة أكسجين الهواء الجوي لحرق وقودها، فإن الصواريخ تحمل بداخلها الأكسجين اللازم لاحتراق الوقود بها. ولهذا فإنه يمكن للصواريخ أن تنطلق إلى الفضاء الخارجي الذي لا يحتوي على هواء جوي، بينما تعجز المحركات النفاثة عن الطيران خارج هذا الغلاف الجوي.قدرة المحركات النفاثة:تتولد هذه القدرة من قوة دفع النفاث، أي من دفع الغازات التي ينتجها احتراق الوقود في الهواء داخل غرفة الاحتراق والتي تنطلق من خلال فوهة المحرك فتعطيه قوة الاندفاع إلى الأمام. ويدخل الهواء إلى المحرك النفاث من خلال فتحة دخول في مقدمة المحرك ثم يتم ضغطه حتى يصل إلى ما بين 3 و 30 ضعف ضغط الهواء الجوي. ثم يندفع جزء من هذا الهواء إلى داخل غرفة الاحتراق حيث يتم خلطه بالوقود واحتراقه فيه. وتستخدم معظم المحركات النفاثة مستخلصات النفط السائلة المشابهة للكيروسين كوقود لها. ويصاحب اشتعال الوقود في الهواء المضغوط خروج كمٍ كبيرٍ من الطاقة التي تؤدي إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة الغازات الناتجة عن هذا الاشتعال إلى 1,800 - 2,000 درجة مئوية. ويمكن أن تؤدي هذه الدرجة المرتفعة إلى تدمير أجزاء المحرك، إلا أن خلط هذه الغازات مع باقي الهواء المضغوط يؤدي إلى خفض هذه الدرجة إلى الحدود المناسبة، كما يقوم جزء آخر من الهواء بتبريد جدران غرفة الاحتراق. وتتجه هذه الغازات إلى نهاية المحرك حيث تنطلق من فوهته بأقصى سرعة فتنتج الدفع المطلوب.​وبالنظر إلى قوة الدفع التي نحصل عليها من المحركات النفاثة فسنجد أن لها قيمة ثابتة تقريبا مهما تغيرت سرعة الطيران. أما قدرة الدفع الناتجة من المراوح فإنها تتعرض لهبوط حاد عند زيادة سرعة الطيران، وعليه فإن الطائرات التي تسير بالدفع النفاث تفوق في سرعتها الطائرات المروحية. ويتم قياس قوة دفع المحركات النفاثة في غرفة قياس ذات تجهيز خاص يسمح بضبط الظروف المحيطة بالمحركات بحيث تحاكي خصائص الهواء في طبقات الجو العليا التي يطير إليها المحرك، كما يندفع الهواء في هذه الغرفة إلى المحرك بطريقة مماثلة لما يحدث أثناء الطيران عند سرعات وارتفاعات مختلفة، وتقاس قوة دفع المحرك بوحدة الرطل أو النيوتن، وكمثال فإن المحركات الأربعة النفاثة التي تعمل في الطائرة البوينج 747 ينتج كل منها قوة دفع قدرها 51,600 رطل (230,000 نيوتن).​

​================================================== ==​​لمشاهدة كيفية عمل المحرك النفاث​​اضغط هنا​​================================================== ==​​للتحكم بمحرك الدفع النفاث بنفسك​​اضغط هنا​مع الشكر والتحية..​​References​http://www.howstuffworks.com/turbine.htm​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_engine​http://www.geae.com/education/engines101​http://www.rolls-royce.com/education/schoo...ey02/flash.html​

​أتناول في هذا الموضوع أنواع المحركات النفاثة بعد شرح طريقة عمل المحرك النفاث في الجزء الأول.تقسم المحركات النفاثة إلى أربعة أنواع أساسية:​1- محرك توربيني نفاث TurbojetEngine​2- محرك توربيني مروحي Turboprop Jet Engine​3- محرك توربيني تضاغطي مروحي Turbofan Jet Engine​4- محرك نفاث تضاغطي Ramjets​مصغرة بنسبة : 84% من الحجم الأصلي [ 608 x 336 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الحجم الأصلي​​وجه الاختلاف بين المحركات السابقة يعتمد على مدى إسهام الدفع النفاث في دفع تيار الغازات المنطلقة من فوهة المحرك بالنسبة للدفع الكلي للمحرك. ففي المحرك التوربيني المروحي تنشأ معظم قوة الدفع من دفع مروحي، ولا تمثل قوة الدفع النفاث أيضًا النصيب الأكبر من الدفع الكلي للمحرك التوربيني التضاغطي المروحي. وهناك أيضا أوجه أخرى للاختلاف بين تلك المحركات مثل طريقة زيادة ضغط الهواء بداخل كل منها.​​1- محرك توربيني نفاث TurbojetEngine:​​يعد أول أنواع المحركات التي استخدمت في تغذية الطائرات النفاثة بالقدرة على الطيران، ولاتختلف الأنواع الأخرى من المحركات النفاثة عن التوربين النفاث إلا في بعض الإضافات. وفي هذا المحرك يتم اندفاع الهواء من خلال أنبوب إدخال ليصل إلى الضاغط. وقد أصبحت وظيفة أنبوب الإدخال أكثر تعقيدًا بعد أن زادت سرعة المحركات النفاثة في بعض الطائرات الأخرى عن سرعة الصوت، حيث تؤدي هذه الزيادة في السرعة إلى انتشار موجات تصادمية في الهواء عند دخوله المحرك. وتحد هذه الموجات التصادمية ـ بشكل كبير ـ من سريان الهواء إلى الضاغط. ويمكن للتوربين النفاث تقليل تأثير هذه الموجات بالتعديل المستمر للشكل الداخلي لأنبوب الإدخال.​


​ويقوم الضاغط برفع ضغط الهواء داخل المحرك، وتتشابه ضواغط المحركات التوربينية في هيكلها مع التوربينات. وهناك نوعان من الضواغط يمكن أن يزود بأحدهما المحرك النفاث، حيث يختلف اتجاه سريان الهواء في كل منهما، فإما أن يكون ​لاستعراض الأنواع المختلفة من المحركات النفاثة ​----------------------------------------------------​اضغط هنا​----------------------------------------------------​مع الشكر والتحية..​​References​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_engine​http://inventors.about.com/od/jstartinvent.../jet_engine.htm​http://people.bath.ac.uk/en3abo/gasturbines/types.htm​http://www.ueet.nasa.gov/StudentSite/engines.html​

​


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أبريل 2008)

موضوع رائع وتحياتنا لكل الاخوة المشرفين والاعضاء ///اخوكم حسن الطائي



</IMG>*rocket*.jpg465 x 600 | 50.6kB voyager.jpl.nasa.gov

</IMG>*rocket*.jpg1110 x 1415 | 1.4MB www.gusgrissomcorvette.com

</IMG>RocketJets388x432.jpg388 x 432 | 43.5kB www.lunar.org

</IMG>2001 Oct - Unkn...35.jpg410 x 680 | 56.2kB www.stlouisrocketry.org


----------



## م المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

مرور كريم يا حسن .... و اشكرك علي الروابط ..


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (26 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم .. انني محتاج جدا معلومات كافيه عن عمل صاروخ مثل((صاروخ القسام )) او اي صاروخ بدائي يفي بالغرض ..اسال الله ان يفتح عليك من علمه اخوك من العراق


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (26 أبريل 2008)

اخي الحبيب م.المصري ....اريد ان اكمل دراسه الماجستير بالهندسه الكيمياويه في جامعه القاهره ومتى تبدا الدراسه عندكم وماهي المقررات التي تاخذ ..........وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ادور (17 مايو 2008)

مشكورررر علي هذا لكم كل التقدم


----------



## م المصري (18 مايو 2008)

مرور كريم يا ادور


----------



## مالك606 (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي م. المصري سؤالي هو كيف يتم التحكم بالصاروخ قبل الإطلاق وبعده هل يتم التحكم عن طريق الحاسب هل يتم التحكم به لاسلكياً وكيف يتم توجيهه إلى الهدف الذاهب إلية وما مصير كل أجزاء الصاروخ المحرك والأجزاء الأخراى وهل هناك فوائد للصواريخ تفيد بني البشر غير عملها في الحروب هل ممكن أن تفيدنا في السلم طبعاً انا لاأقصد الصواريخ التي تحمل المركبات الفضائية وبالمناسبة هل يمكنك إعطائي لمحة عن الصواريخ التي تنطلق لتغزو الفضاء كيف تعمل وماهو مصيرها بعد أن تغادر الغلاف الجوي وشكراً لك اخي وعذراً إن كان في سؤالي بعض


----------



## م المصري (21 يونيو 2008)

مالك606 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي م. المصري سؤالي هو كيف يتم التحكم بالصاروخ قبل الإطلاق وبعده هل يتم التحكم عن طريق الحاسب هل يتم التحكم به لاسلكياً وكيف يتم توجيهه إلى الهدف الذاهب إلية وما مصير كل أجزاء الصاروخ المحرك والأجزاء الأخراى وهل هناك فوائد للصواريخ تفيد بني البشر غير عملها في الحروب هل ممكن أن تفيدنا في السلم طبعاً انا لاأقصد الصواريخ التي تحمل المركبات الفضائية وبالمناسبة هل يمكنك إعطائي لمحة عن الصواريخ التي تنطلق لتغزو الفضاء كيف تعمل وماهو مصيرها بعد أن تغادر الغلاف الجوي وشكراً لك اخي وعذراً إن كان في سؤالي بعض


 
ارحب بك يا مالك في قسم الطيران عموما و في هذا الموضوع خصوصا ... 

ارجو ان تتفضل بتصفح الموضوع و قراءته (رغم عدد صفحاته الكبيره) فستجد الكثير و الكثير من الاجابات و الشروحات عن اجزاء سؤالك "الكبير" 

و لكني سأحاول اختصارا ان اجيب عن بعض جزيئات من سؤالك .... 

مصير اجزاء الصاروخ بعد الانطلاق هي التحطم مع الهدف ... و اذا لم يصب الهدف ينفجر ذاتيا او يتحطم او يغرق 

الصواريخ الغير الحربية تستخدم في نقل الاقمار الصناعية الي مداراتها ... و حمل مركبات و رواد الفضاء الي خارج الغلاف الجوي ..... كما تستخدم صواريخ (ميكرو) لتوجيه الاقمار الصناعية عند حيودها عن مسارها ... و تستخدم بعض انواع الصواريخ في القياسات الجوية و المناخيه ..... و تستخدم بعض الانواع في الطائرات الحربية لتساعدها علي الفرار بسرعه من هجوم محتمل بزيادة سرعتها فجأه بتسارع كبير .... و تستخدم ايضا في الاحتفالات 

هناك نوع من الصواريخ يسمي الصواريخ الباليستيه (و هو مشروح بالتفصيل خلال هذا الموضوع ) و يكون جزء من مساره خارج الغلاف الجوي للاستفاده من عدم وجود مقاومة هواء فيقطع الصاروخ مسافات كبيره باقل قوة دفع و بالتالي اقل استهلاكا للوقود ... 

باقي اجزاء السؤال و غيرها الكثير و الكثير ستجده مشروحا بالتفصيل خلال هذا الموضوع ... و ارحب باي استفسار لاي جزئيه معينه 

تحياتي ...


----------



## المهندس العيساوي (28 يونيو 2008)

ممكن الحصول من الاصدقاء المهندسين على كتاب يسهل قراءته عن تطوير الصواريخ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng_Bandar (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم أشكر كل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع خاصة م. المصري على الأجوبة (( بصراحة ابداع )) 
سؤالي ما هو عمل مهندس الاتصالات و الألكترونيات في تصميم الصواريخ وما هي الدوائر الألكترونية المستعملة في التحكم بالصواريخ بالصور لو أمكن مع خالص شكري و تقديري


----------



## م المصري (29 يونيو 2008)

المهندس العيساوي قال:


> ممكن الحصول من الاصدقاء المهندسين على كتاب يسهل قراءته عن تطوير الصواريخ ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
اخي .... هل تفضل الكتاب باللغه العربيه ام الانجليزيه ؟


----------



## م المصري (29 يونيو 2008)

المهندس الحفراوي قال:


> السلام عليكم أشكر كل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع خاصة م. المصري على الأجوبة (( بصراحة ابداع ))
> سؤالي ما هو عمل مهندس الاتصالات و الألكترونيات في تصميم الصواريخ وما هي الدوائر الألكترونية المستعملة في التحكم بالصواريخ بالصور لو أمكن مع خالص شكري و تقديري


 
اهلا بك م حفراوي و اشكرك علي الاطراء .... 
مهندسا الاتصالات و الالكترونيات هما من اهم مهندسي تصميم الصواريخ و ربما لن تصدقني ان حجم ما هو مطلوب منهما اكبر من مهندس الصواريخ في حد ذاته !!! .......... لماذا ؟ 

لانهما منوطان بتصميم مقاطع الرادار و التحكم الالي و التوجيه في الصواريخ ... و هذه المقاطع ليست بالشئ الهين تصميميا و لا وظيفيا ... 

اما الدوائر المستخدمه فهي كثيره و تعتمد علي نوع الصاروخ ذاته 

دمت بود اخي الفاضل


----------



## Eng_Bandar (29 يونيو 2008)

م. المصري أشكرك على الرد السريع وهذا إن دل دل على صدق الكلمة لأن كثير من من يقول أسألوا ونحن نجيب و نسأل و لا مجيب سؤالي ممكن لمهندس الألكترونيات و الاتصالات أن يكمل الدراسات العليا في هذا المجال وما هي الجامعات و هل هي عسكرية فقط أم لا و السؤال الثاني في كتاب يشرح الدوائر الألكترونية في الصاروخ ؟ مع خالص شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## م المصري (30 يونيو 2008)

المهندس الحفراوي قال:


> م. المصري أشكرك على الرد السريع وهذا إن دل دل على صدق الكلمة لأن كثير من من يقول أسألوا ونحن نجيب و نسأل و لا مجيب سؤالي ممكن لمهندس الألكترونيات و الاتصالات أن يكمل الدراسات العليا في هذا المجال وما هي الجامعات و هل هي عسكرية فقط أم لا و السؤال الثاني في كتاب يشرح الدوائر الألكترونية في الصاروخ ؟ مع خالص شكري وتقديري لك


 
دراسة الصواريخ غير مقتصره مطلقا علي العسكريين ..... تفضل بزيارة قسم هندسة الطيران بجامعة القاهره و قابل قمما من العلماء الاجلاء في هذا المجال .... 

و بخصوص الدراسات العليا تحديدا .... ستضطر آسفا للتسجيل في قسمك "الكترونيات" او "اتصالات" ... و لكن يشترك في الاشراف عليك استاذ من قسم الطيران .... هذا لو لو وددت ان تواصل الدراسه في هذا المجال ... 

بخصوص الكتاب المتخصص الذي طلبت انا في مرحلة البحث ... و لكن استأذنك بالمرور علي مكتبة الطيران .... فستجد فيها كتب عن الصواريخ قيمه جدا منها ما قد اضفته بنفسي 

تحياتي العطره اخي الفاضل


----------



## جبار الغالبي (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك م المصري على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م المصري (5 يوليو 2008)

جبار الغالبي قال:


> شكرا لك م المصري على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله خيرا .


 
اهلا بك في الموضوع و في قسم الطيران


----------



## Eng_Bandar (6 يوليو 2008)

> بخصوص الكتاب المتخصص الذي طلبت انا في مرحلة البحث ...


 
و أنا في انتظارك على أحر من الجمر


----------



## Eng_Bandar (8 يوليو 2008)

سؤالي للأخ الفاضل م المصري ما هو عمل كلاً من مهندس الألكترونيات و الاتصالات في صناعة الصاروخ هل هم في بداية مراحل التصنيع أم في الوسط أو في النهاية و ما هي طبيعة العمل ؟ 
و الثاني ما هو نوع الهوائي ( Antenna ) المستخدم في الصاروخ ؟ 
الثالث ما هو دور DSP في الصاروخ ؟
الرابع كيف تتم عملية اشعال الشرارة في الصاروخ ؟ 
لكم مني جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## مطراوى باور (20 يوليو 2008)

*إلى م المصرى*

يا أخى إلى جانب ردك على الأسئلة والإستفسارات نرجو أن تنشر بعض المواضيع عن الصواريخ وطرق تصنيعها من الألف للياء وكذلك أهم ما وصلت إليه صناعة الصواريخ:81:


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (10 أغسطس 2008)

همام ورد قال:


> اخي الحبيب جزاك الله خير ...لكن المقصد هو هل هناك كتب او بحوث علمية يمكن الاستفادة منها في ذلك علما انني خريج هندسة مدني لكن لا تسالني عن السبب الذي يدعوني الى التضلع في هذا العلم ...اخوك همام ورد العراقي
> السلام عليكم


 اخي الكريم لا يوجد سبب لكي تبرر سؤالك لان العلم نور حتي و لو لم يكن في تخصصك مانا مثلك في الهندسة المدنية و كذالك انا علي علم واسع بهندسة الحاسب الالي من تجميع و صيانة و عمل برامج بالفيجول بيزك بالاضافة الي برامج الرسم لانني استخدمها مثل الفلاش و الاتوكاد و ثري دي ماكس و غير ذلك ...


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (10 أغسطس 2008)

م المصري قال:


> تفضلوا هذا ,,,,,,,
> 
> ارجو ان يعجبكم


 مشكور علي البحث المميز و ما به من معومات تاريخيه و معمليه مميزة 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الطيار عبدو (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاء الله خيرا أخي ... ثوابك الجنة ان شاء الله موضوعك روعة بأتم معنى الكلمة تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام عليكم هل يعرف احد ما اقصى مدى وصل اليه الدفع الاحادى؟؟ هل من مهندسين مشمرين لتصميم وتصنيع صاروخ احادى الوقود؟


----------



## محمود جميل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

http://cars-vision.blogspot.com


----------



## سامح الفيومى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اتحدث عن صواريخ الدفع الاحادى وليس السيارات


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوتي في الله اريد معلومات عن صناعه الصواريخ بشكل مبسط وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز م المصري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقة لم اطلع في النت بشكل عام وخصوصا المواقع العربيه ماهو رائع ومفيد اكثر من موضوعك هذا
لاسباب عديده .. ومعذرة ساطيل عليك للاهميه .. السبب الرئيسي هو انني اعتقد جازما ان من يمتلك ناصية العلم
في مجال الصواريخ سيمتلك زمام المبادره السياسيه عالميا وسيحتفظ بحقه كاملا غير منقوص مالم يكون عدائي الطبع
والاهداف .. والسبب الاخر انا من بلد تاريخه حروب وحروب وحروب فلربما اختمرت بخاطري فكرة الخلاص بوسيلة
ولم اجد الا الصواريخ مخرجا فكم حلمت ان اعمل ببحوث الصواريخ الاعتراضيه وبات هاجسي وحلمي الوحيد
لكن لم تشجع الفكره ولم تمتلك الوقت والفرصه الى ان شاء الله .. والاخر ان بعض الاخوه بدء ينوء بك الى منحى اخر
الا ان مشيئتك الحره منعت الكثيرين من استدراجك .......... اخي الكريم احيي فيك علمك وحلمك وحيادك وتواضعك وموضعيتك .. شكرا لك ساستمر بحوارك الشيق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندس كيميائى اسامه الامبابى يمكنك قرأة الموضوع من اوله لتعرف الكثير عن صناعة الصواريخ


----------



## م.saad (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
اخوي هل صاروخ الباتريوت المضاد هو الافضل بين الصوريخ الاخرا


----------



## عامر12 (10 فبراير 2009)

احتاج جداول من اجل مشروع دراسة حرارية لمحرك نفاث لتعطي علاقة الانتالبي و درجة الحرارة للهواء و غازات الاحتراق


----------



## [email protected] (16 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحتو اسمحلوي سؤالي هيكون تافه بالنسبه لاسئلتكم الكبيره بس بالنسبالي ضروري 
انا طالب بالثانوية واريد ان اتخصص في مجال هندسة الصواريخ بماذا تصنحني بالكليات وهل بمصر احسن ولا في بلاد بره مثل ماليزيا بريطانيا امريكا كندا ارجوك جاوبني بسرعه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 فبراير 2009)

عامر12 فيه كتاب فى ج القاهره فيه كل الجداول دى


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 فبراير 2009)

اخ عادل يمكنك دراسه هندسة الصواريخ بكلية الدفاع الجوى او الكليه الفنيه العسكريه او جامعة القاهره هندسة الطيران


----------



## احمد الرياض (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذي العزيز
ارجو تكرمكم بتزويدي بمعادلات تصميم النوزل او مايسمى بالحنجرة او فتحة النفث
مع تقديري العالي


----------



## mustafa alubaidy (20 فبراير 2009)

اخي انامهندس كيمياوي من العراق وقد عملت في فترة الثمانينات في انتاج الوقود ومؤكسد الوقودوقد استغرق لدينا سنوت من البحث والعمل المضني الى ان توصلنا الى knowhow استطعنان ننتج mas productionا
ما اد ن اقولهان مؤكسد الوقود الصلب يختلف عن مؤكسد الوقود السائل من غير المناسب ان ينشر هكذا موضوع للجمهور


----------



## جزائري مسلم (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا فقد افدتم ..... أرجو من الاخوة الافاضل ان يوضحوا - بالتفصيل - لنا دور المهندس الكيميائي في دورة عمل الصاروخ و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 فبراير 2009)

المهندس الكيمياءيى تقريبا يتدخل فى كل انواع الوقود الصلب والساءل ويساهم فى التركيبات ولها معادلات كثيره وحسابات معقده لخواص الوقود ومعادلات احتراقه وخصاءصه


----------



## volcan (25 أبريل 2009)

انا الان في وضع حرج يجب ان اتعلم شيء عن الصواريخ


----------



## nabil_1 (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي .....
هل ممكن صناعة وقود صلب من نترات الامنيوم بدل نترات البوتاسيوم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 مايو 2009)

نعم من الممكن ولهذا فهى ماده ممنوعه فى السوق او نادره


----------



## مسلم (22 مايو 2009)

معلومات رائعة أنا مهندس مدني لكني مغرم ايضا بهذا المجال


----------



## سامح الفيومى (23 مايو 2009)

المهندس المدنى يمكنه الاشتراك معنا فى بناء القاعده المجهزه


----------



## hmdoon (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا طالب ماجستير بالبحث في مجال الاستقرارية الطولية والعرضية لصاروخ طائر بسرعات فوق صوتية وارجو منكم شاكرا التكرم بإعانتي بالمرجع الملائمة ويا حبذا لو تمدونني بمواقع انترنت يمكن من خلالها تحميل تلك المراجع
tactical missile design,stability derivatives ,lateral directional stability analysis,Etikn 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hmdoon (3 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا طالب ماجستير بالبحث في مجال الاستقرارية الطولية والعرضية لصاروخ طائر بسرعات فوق صوتية وارجو منكم شاكرا التكرم بإعانتي بالمرجع الملائمة ويا حبذا لو تمدونني بمواقع انترنت يمكن من خلالها تحميل تلك المراجع
tactical missile design,stability derivatives ,lateral directional stability analysis,Etikn 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*
[email protected]​


----------



## مختار الجزائري (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي لكن اريد منك توضيحا مفصلا عن عمل الجنيحات في الصاروخ


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 يونيو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssss 4 a very gooood informations
زرونى على موقعى
www.freearts4all.blogspot.com


----------



## vendetta (7 يناير 2010)

فين كتب الموضوعات دى ؟؟؟

*tactical missile design
,stability derivatives 
,lateral directional stability analysis
,Etikn*


----------



## وائل العبقري (13 يناير 2010)

اذا اردت صنع صاروخ فاعمد الى الماء الاوكسجيني والبارود الابيض عدديم الدخان كيفية صنع البارود خذ 20 جزء h2so4+10 hno3+10 ماء+10غليسيرين
البارود العادي 
خذ نترات البوتاسيوم وزهر الكبريت والفحم الحجري 
ملاحظة خذ كمية قليلة من زهر الكبريت 10غ -نترات 15غ فحم 75غ وخلطهم جيدا بحيث يكونوا بودرة ناعمة 
ادعوا لي


----------



## وائل العبقري (13 يناير 2010)

ثلاثي نترو التولوين tnt
خذ برمنغنات البوتاسوم +غليسيرين <دهن الحلو> +نقطة واحدة من الغليسيرين على البرمنغنات ينتج قنبلة ك
هذه مثل القنبلة التي اريد بها قتل هتلر


----------



## وائل العبقري (13 يناير 2010)

اذا اردت صنع صاروخ خذ اسطوانة طولها 1م وقطرها 7.5سم واجعل من وسطها الى اخرها ثلاثة اجنحة يكون شكلها متوازي اضلاع وسده من الخلف واحعل فيه ثقب في المنتصف قطره 1.5سم واجعل البارود العادي فيه واصل اليه صاعق


----------



## وائل العبقري (13 يناير 2010)

عمل الجناح لموازنة الصاروخ في الهواء والعمل على رفعه في الهواء ترى الصاروخ قصير المدى ليس له جناح لذلك لا يوضع له جناح


----------



## mo_el (5 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر على الموضوع الجميل دا ياهندسة​


----------



## mo_el (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا ياهندسة​


----------



## mohammad_che (6 مارس 2010)

هناك أنواع من الوقود للصواريخ ي :
الوقود السائل 
الوقود الصلب

ما هي مميزات كل نوع وما هي عيوبه ؟


----------



## mostafa _shash (20 مايو 2010)

هندسه الصواريخ دى من تخصص قسم ايه


----------



## شهدمحمد (19 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء من الممكن ان اجيب على الاسئلة ان شاء الله


----------



## شهدمحمد (19 يوليو 2010)

فيما يخص الصواريخ وتعبئتها من حيث الاستخدام تنقسم الى قسمين رئيسيين الموجهة وغير الموجهة واما الاخيرة فتكون بثلاث انواع من ناحية التوجيه الفعالة والنصف فعالة والسلبية وهناك طرق لكل نوع منهم فهناللك الصواريخ الحرارية والليزرية والرادارية والراديوية والتلفزيونية وغيرها وهناك صواريخ استراتيجية يمكن ان تحتوي على اكثر من نوع للتوجيه وحسب الاستخدام والمدى


----------



## شهدمحمد (19 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز ان الصواريخ الرادارية يمكن السيطرة على طيرانها نحو الهدف من خلال الطائرة والطيار وليست اطلق وانسى وهذه في بعض الصواريخ فقط


----------



## شهدمحمد (19 يوليو 2010)

ان تحديد موقع الهدف المعادي يتم من خلال معطيات فرق الطور بين الاشارتين المرسلة والمنعكسة اما بانسبة لسرعة الهدف فيتم تحديدها من خلال الفرق بالتردد لاشارتين


----------



## شهدمحمد (19 يوليو 2010)

والسلام عليكم


----------



## MastaMinds (23 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤالي هو أني قرأت شيئا أثار فضولي و هو أن مهندس الطيران ليست لديه المعرفة الكافية لتصميم الصواريخ (العسكرية تحديدا) و أن المهندسين الميكانيكي و الكهربائي هم من يقومون بتطوير تلك الصواريخ رغم أن تصميم الصواريخ يحتاج بعض من مبادئ الديناميكا الهوائية.... فهل هذا صحيح؟أم أنه تصميم الصواريخ عبارة عن موضوع متقدم في هندسة الطيران و أي مهندس طيران يمكننه التخصص في هذا المجال؟و شكرا


----------



## الباشا المهندس (26 ديسمبر 2010)

mastaminds قال:


> سؤالي هو أني قرأت شيئا أثار فضولي و هو أن مهندس الطيران ليست لديه المعرفة الكافية لتصميم الصواريخ (العسكرية تحديدا) و أن المهندسين الميكانيكي و الكهربائي هم من يقومون بتطوير تلك الصواريخ رغم أن تصميم الصواريخ يحتاج بعض من مبادئ الديناميكا الهوائية.... فهل هذا صحيح؟أم أنه تصميم الصواريخ عبارة عن موضوع متقدم في هندسة الطيران و أي مهندس طيران يمكننه التخصص في هذا المجال؟و شكرا



اهلا أخي
أبدا ، مهندس الطيران هو المناط بتصميم الصواريخ ولكن فقط اذا تعمق فيها. بمعنى هنالك مواد تتعلق بأنظمة الدفع الصاروخي إن درسها و توسع فيها ،لاشك أنه الأجدر من بين تلك التخصصات. ولكن أريد أن اضيف شيئا وهو انا الصاروخ كالطائرة بحاجة لمهندس ميكانيكي في بعض أنظمته وكذلك بحاجة لمهندس كهربائي في بعض أنظمته الأخرى...يعني العملية تكاملية ولا أحد يشك ان تخصص هندسة الطيران والفضاء هو تحديدا وليس غيره المناط بتصميم أنظمة الدفع الصاروخي


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (19 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أمير المنسي (27 يناير 2011)

هل ما تذكرة يدخل بتركيب صاروخ قسام الفلسطيني؟
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ilyas045 (13 فبراير 2011)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
_لقد قراة هذا الموضوع المهم جدا لجميع المسلمين بدليل قول الله تعالى "واعدولهم مستطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم" المسالة وما فيها ان كل الحروب والموجهات بين المسلمين واليهود عنوانها القضاء على الاسلام . وهذا هدف خاطئ لانهم لا يحاربون بشر وانما يحاربون الله . نرجع لموضوعنا وهو علم الصواريخ قال بعض الاخوة انه يوجد انواع من دافع الصاروخ لكن يوجد شكل واحد . هل فكرتم يوم ما بتغير شكل الصاروح بتغير هندسته .فكرة في شكل جديد لكن اريد استفساراتكم وتدخلاتكم هل الفكرة تنفع ام لا . الشكل هو ( الصاروخ ينقسم الى 3 اقسام _
_1 بالفرنسية يسمى ogive وهي منطقة الراس _
_2 الاسطوانة ويوجد فيها خليط الدافع _
_3 المكان الضيق في اخر الصاروح _
_اي شئ سيتغير _
_2 عندنا اسطوانة ممتلئة . ناخد اسطوانتان واحد فيها قوة الدفع والاخرى فارغة ندخل الاسطوانة دفع في الاخرى التي تكون اكبر منها في قطرها. ثم نتقب الاسطوانة الثانية مثل حراشف القرش كي تسمح للهواء او الريح بدخول عبر الحراشف ومن ثل الى مؤخرة الصروخ مما يادي الى زيادة سرعة الصروخ كلما زادت سرعة كلما دخل الهواء اكثر وبالتالى سرعة اكبر واذا لاحظتم في ف 16 ستجدون دخول الهواء الى المحرك مما يكون هذا الهواء سبب في زيادة سرعة الطائرة _
_هذا والله اعلم وان شاء الله ساحاول جاهد ان ارسم الشكل _


----------



## ilyas045 (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم الامر فيه هندسة دقيقة جدا فاي خطا = الموت


----------



## الباشا المهندس (13 فبراير 2011)

ilyas045 قال:


> السلام عليكم الامر فيه هندسة دقيقة جدا فاي خطا = الموت



نعم ، أحسنت. و أول قاعدة ينبغي لكل من فكر مجرد تفكير في دخول هذا المجال او التعامل معه ، أن خطأك الأول هو خطأك الأخير (لا أبالغ و لا أمزح)
الموضوع خارج نطاق الهوايات تماما


----------



## lounisjsk (20 فبراير 2011)

auriez-vous la gentillesse de me donner quelque information sur la conception d'une fuée expérimentale 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مدحت صلاح (8 مارس 2011)

الصاروخ سام 7 هو صاروخ روسى الصنع وهو صاروخ مضاد للطائرات وهو يتعامل مع طائرات ذات أرتفاع منخفض و سرعة قليلة نسبيا و البديل له هو الصاروخ ستنجر وهو أمريكى الصنع


----------



## ابوسمابغدادي (5 أبريل 2011)

الله يحميك يارب مشكور على هذه المعلومات الثمينه


----------



## ابوسمابغدادي (10 أبريل 2011)

وفي النهايه اشكرجميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع الشيق والجميل وانا فخور بهذا المنتدى


----------



## MastaMinds (13 مايو 2011)

عندما نتحدث عن الصواريخ هل نقصد كل هذه الأنواع:
1- الصواريخ التي تطلق في الفضاء Rockets
2-الصواريخ التي يتم إطلاقها من الطائرات المقاتلة Missiles
3-الصواريخ الموجهة و العابرة للقارات؟؟

أيضا ما هو الفرق الرئيسي بين تلك الأنواع في التشغيل و المحرك و ما شابه ؟
و ذلك حتى تكون الأمور واضحة لدينا و شكرا


----------



## LordAkim (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

حضرتك انا اسمي محمد منير طب اسنان الفرقه التانيه (جامعه طنطا)

بس انا ليا شغف من صغري بالاكترونيات

انا عندي خلفيه كبيره عن الحاجات دي بس (مش الطيارات) انا قصدي الاكترونيات عامه

يعني كنت عاوز اعرف بعد اذنك لو في حاجه بتعلم فائده الاجزاء الالكترونيه(لو في موقع معين اجيب منو) ومنين اشتريها وكده يعني

شكرا مقدما


----------



## بركان الشلح (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليــــــــــكم 
اريد معرفة عامة عن صاروخ الميتس وتعليمات عنة وهل هو روسي الصنع او غير ذالك 
جزيت خير الجزاء اخي الكريـــــــــــــــــم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 أكتوبر 2011)

​السلام عليكم 
الصاروخ الميتيس صاروخ روسي الصنع وهو مضاد للدبابات والدروع
وجاري الإستعلام عن باقي المعلومات


----------



## MastaMinds (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بالنسبة للصواريخ التي تعمل بمحركات توربوفان أو رام جت (مثل صواريخ كروز) كيف يكون اختيار منفذ الهواء؟ و كيف يتم تصميم الهيكل؟ أعني السمك و المواد المستخدمة و هل تختلف المواد على السطح الدخلي للصاروخ من المواد على السطح الخارجي؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل انت تتحدث عن تصميم كامل يحتاج لمراجع كاملة للشرح​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بركان الشلح قال:


> السلام عليــــــــــكم
> اريد معرفة عامة عن صاروخ الميتس وتعليمات عنة وهل هو روسي الصنع او غير ذالك
> جزيت خير الجزاء اخي الكريـــــــــــــــــم


 
السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس
إليك رابط لفيديو مفصل عن صاروخ الميتس الروسي المضاد للمدرعات
شاهده بعناية
http://www.sef.ps/vb/multka247697/​


----------



## ENG.X (21 فبراير 2012)

MastaMinds قال:


> عندما نتحدث عن الصواريخ هل نقصد كل هذه الأنواع:
> 1- الصواريخ التي تطلق في الفضاء Rockets
> 2-الصواريخ التي يتم إطلاقها من الطائرات المقاتلة Missiles
> 3-الصواريخ الموجهة و العابرة للقارات؟؟
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
من الخسارة ان يموت موضوع كهذا بغياب صاحبه ...
استأذن الادارة بإعادة احيائه و الاجابة على ما يقدرني الله عليه 

اخي الكريم 
ارجوا ان يكون الشرح القادم وافيا , و انا جاهز لاي استفسار 

اذا جئنا بمستوعب ما (container ) عشوائي الشكل و حشيناه بالمتفجرات ثم اضفنا له الية ما لينفجر عند الاصطدام 
(على فرض ان المادة المتفجرة ليست حساسة للارتطام و الاهتزازات) فعلى ما نحصل ؟؟
طبعا الاجابة هي قنبلة عادية explosive....
طيب الان في حال امسكنا هذا المستوعب و حورنا شكله قليلا و جعلناه انسيابيا اكثر و متطاولا ثم اضفنا اليه بعض الاجنحة (الزعانف الذيل اذا شئت الدقة )
فعندها نكون قد حصلنا على قذيفة غير موجهه او ما تسمى Dumb bombs 
كما في الصورة مثال عليها هو عائلة MK80X الكريمة 






هذه القنابل رخيصة الانتاج و غير موجهه و نسبة الخطأ فيها عالية ولكنها فعالة للقصف المساحي 
لذلك يتم رمي كميات ضحمة مع بعضها 





الان لو جئنا بهذه القنبلة و اضفنا لها تظام دفع (PROPULSION SYSTEM ) او مايطلق عليه بالعربية اسم مجموعة القدرة او الدفع 
فسنحصل على رأس متفجر يستطيع الانطلاق الى الهدف لوحده دون طائرة , بمعنى اخر سنكون حصلنا على Rocket 
التي تصنف في العلم العسكري على انها مدفعية صاروخية 
artillery rocket 
هي صغيرة الحجم , مداها يتراوح بين 30-75 كلم 
في اغلب الاحيان تستحدم وقود صلب و طبعا تفتقر للتوجيه , كل ما تستطيع فعله هو القيام ببضعة حسابات صغيرة على الخريطة لتحديد زاوية الاطلاق ثم "يا رب تيجي بعينو" 
لذلك ايضا يتم اطلاقها بكثافة و تفيد ايضا بالقصف المساحي 
مثال عليها : الجراد و الكاتيوشا و مشتقاتهما الصينية و الايرانية و المصرية و الكورية 
اخيرا في حال تم اضافة الية ما لتوجيه الصاروخ , فإننا نحصل اخيرا على Missiles 
ال missiles تتاروح بين 
ارض -ارض 
بشكل عام تنقسم الى نوعين بحسب المسار و نمط الطيران 
1- بالستي :
يمكنك مراجعة الصفحات الماضية لان المشرفين فصلوا و شرحوا معناهما 
ولكن باختصار شديد 
البالستي يتم قذفه بمسار قوسي 
حيث يكون الاطلاق شاقوليا تقريبا و ينطلق الصاروخ ليخترق الغلاق الجوي في المرحلة الاولى 
Boost phase ثم يسير بعد نفاذ وقوده قليلا في الغلاف الجوي فيما يعرف باسم mid-cource phase و في النهاية في المرحلة التي تعرف باسمم مرحلة الانقضاض يعود و يحترق الغلاف الجوي باتجاه الارض نحو الهدف , بالنسبة للتوجيه فله العديد من الطرق اشهرها و اقدمها هي الجايروسكوبات gyroscopes ولكن مشكلة الجايروسكوبات انها مع الزمن تبدأ بالانحراف قليلا عن الهدف 
تقاس نية الخطأ لهذه الصواريخ بوحدة ال CEP اختصار ل circle of equal probability h او دائرة الاجتمالات المتساوي , بمعنى انك ترسم دائرة حوال الهدف الذي اطلقت الصاروخ عليه , و احتمالات الوقوع بأي نقطة من هذ الدائرة متساوية 
تقسم الصواريخ البالستية بحسب المدى الى : 
قصيرة SRBM -short range ballistic missiles 
متوسطة MRBM-medium range ballistic missiles 
طويلة المدى LRBM - long rang balistic missiles 
او تدعى ايضا ب 
IRBM-intermediate range ballistic missiles 

اخيرا العابرة للقارات 
ICBM -intercontinental ballistic missiles 

جميع الصواريخ السابقة تستخدم الوقود السائل , و تمتاز بسرعتها العالية خصوصا في مرحلة الانقضاض , قد تصل الى 10 ماخ 
2- الكروز : 
صواريخ الكروز هي ذات مبدأ عمل اشبه بالطائرة , لذلك تدعى صواريخ الكروز ايضا بالصواريخ المجنحة 
طرق التوجيه متعددة منها الطائرات بدون طيار بالنسبة للدول التي لاتملك اقمارا صناعية 
او تعتبر ضد الولايات المتحدة الامريكية و لاتستخدم الجي بي اس 
اما بالنسبة للامريكان فإحدى اشهر صواريخهم هو TOMAHAWK 
يستخدم نوعين من انظمة التوجيه لضمان الوصول للهدف
الاول يدعى بالتيركوم , و هو نظام ملاحة شبيه بالطيار الالي يستخدم لضمان وصول الصاروخ لموقع الهدف , يعمل هذا النظام من لحظة الانطلاق و طول فترة الطيران الى ان يصل الى منطقة الهدف 
اثناء الاطباق على الهدف يبدأ نظام اخر بالعمل و يدعى دسماك و مهمته تقتصر على توجيه الصاروخ نحو هدفه عن طريق باحث الكتروبصري (electro- optical seeker ) يقوم بتحليل الصور الموجودة امامه و مطابقتها مع صورة مخزنة مسبقا في ذاكرته ويقوم بتصحيح المسار عن طريق مطابقة الصورتين (الحالية و المختزنة )


ارض -جو 
اجيال السام الروسية الشهيرة و الباتريوت الامريكية 

ارض -بحر 
المرعب الروسي الباراهاموس 

جو -جو 
مافريك , امرام , بايثون الخ ,,,
جو -ارض 

جو -بحر 

بحر-بحر 
بحر -جو 
بحر - ارض 

و على ذلك قس ....ارجوا ان يكون الشرح كافيا و جاهز لاي استفسار بإذن الله ,,,​


----------



## Muataz teto (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشاء الله يا باشمهندس شهادة لله عزوجل انت وفيت وكفيت وجزاك الله كل الخير وجعل هذا العلم صدقة جارية لك الى يوم الدين لك خالص احترامي وتقديري اخوك معتز


----------



## emad35 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## tmooh (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بداية بارك الله فيكم أيها الأخوة 
وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
أرجوا لو تكرمتم بمساعدتنا في طريقة أو آلية عمل جداول لمدى الرماية
لكل من الصواريخ والهواوين وما البرامج المستخدمة في ذلك مع شرحها
وما الأمور التي نحتاجها لكي نخرج بجدول رماية دقيق ؟
أيضا هل الصواريخ ينطبق عليها قوانين المقذوفات مثل الهاون
بمعنى هل الصواريخ تعطينا أبعد مدى حينما نقوم بإطلاقها على زاوية 45 درجة
وهل هذا ينطبق هذا على كل الصواريخ بزعانف ومن غير زعانف
نرجوا إفادتنا في هذه المواضيع أكثر وبالتفصيل للضرورة القصوى
في إنتظار ردودكم 
وبارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## tmooh (31 مايو 2013)

أخي أريد البرامج المستخدمة في تصميم الصواريخ
مع شرح لها وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير -موضوع مهم و مميز*

بارك الله بكم نرجو الاهتمام بالموضوع خصوصا من ناحية البرامج الكاملة مع الكراك و المخططات و ما يخص وقود الدفع و التوجيه


----------



## نوفلة (15 نوفمبر 2013)

هل تستخدم المعادن الخفيفة حصراً ام ان المواد المتراكبة والمدعمة بالالياف تستخدم ايضا في صناعة اجزاء الصاروخ؟


----------



## MastaMinds (15 نوفمبر 2013)

في الصواريخ الحديثة تستخدم المواد المركبة المدعمة بالألياف في أجزاء رئيسية خصوصا أسطح التحكم مثل الزعانف و غيرها
ألياف الكربون تتميز بخفة و قوة و تستخدم في الصواريخ الحديثة في أجزاء أكثر
بشكل رئيسي سبائك الألومنيوم تستخدم في بناء أجزاء الهيكل المختلفة و الشكل الخارجي, و تستخدم سبائك الحديد الصلب في أجزاء تحتاج لقوة أكبر أو في الصواريخ القديمة التي تطير بسرعة كبيرة (عند السرعات الكبيرة يتعرض السطح لدرجات حرارة كبيرة جدا مما يؤثر على الهيكل و يسبب إجهادات) لأن لها قدرة تحمل أكبر.
في الجزء الأمامي تستخدم مواد تسمح للموجات الكهرومغناطيسية بالمرور بدون تسبب تشويش للإشارة و ذلك لوجود أجهزة التوجيه في تلك المنطقة.
أما بالنسبة للمحرك الصاروخي فتستخدم سبائك الحديد الصلب أو سبائك مقاومة للحرارة من النيكل أو الكروم , و تستخدم أيضا مواد عازلة لتبريد درجة حرارة السطح الداخلي و تقليل كمية الحرارة المنتقلة إلى السطح الخارجي.

و هذا غيض من فيض, علم المواد هو أكبر سر و الذي تتوافر عنه أقل معلومات على وجه الكرة الأرضية


----------



## حسن الطاهر (25 مايو 2014)

موضوع مهم جدا 


مجال الصواريخ مجال واسع جدا و الابحاث مستمرة لتطوير الصواريخ لتصل الى هدفها البعيد او القريب بكل دقة و كفاءة 
من المجالات المهمة و التي من الممكن العمل عليها لتطوير الصواريخ هي ايروديناميكية الصواريخ و نظام الدفع و نظام التوجيه


----------



## inglaid (1 يونيو 2014)

ان الروس متقدمون جدا في مجال صناعة الصوايخ وان معضم التقنيات الحالية في صناعة الصواريخ تعود لهم وعلم الميكانيكا قائم عندهم


----------



## تلميذ محب للعلم (18 نوفمبر 2014)

نضام التوجيه

كيف يمكننا فهمه

لو سمحت


----------

